# Sticky  Official Show Your Gear Thread!=)



## Macank

alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


----------



## scuffelwood

*My Stuff,small but growing*

Here It Is
Ibanez ARC 100 Sunburst
Digitech Grunge Pedal
Peavy 200 watt Head Classic 50
Marshall 2x12 1936 cab
Korg DT-1 Pro Rack Tuner
Dunlop Classic crybaby with Fasel.

Thats all for now


----------



## Macank

scuffelwood said:


> Here It Is
> Ibanez ARC 100 Sunburst
> Digitech Grunge Pedal
> Peavy 200 watt Head Classic 50
> Marshall 2x12 1936 cab
> Korg DT-1 Pro Rack Tuner
> Dunlop Classic crybaby with Fasel.
> 
> Thats all for now


when i said post i meant post a picture of your gear lol


----------



## SCREEM

I'll play, after quiting outright about 15 years ago, I have slowly started up again, this is what I've picked up in the last 5 months since I started playing again...much more to come evilGuitar: 

Moded Parker PM20









'05 American deluxe Strat...SCN pups + S1 switching









Classic 30 with Hellatone 30 speaker (Peavy logo removed : D)


----------



## hardcorelogo

Screem,
That Strat made me drool......what a nice guitar. 

I'll see if I can throw together some pics.

HCL


----------



## Blue Apple

Alright, alright... twist my arm.

'72 Telecaster Custom









'91 MIA Stratocaster w/mid boost









'92 Godin Acousticaster









'97 Les Paul Standard


----------



## Blue Apple

'05 Agile AL-2000









'02 Godin LG Signature









'79 Fender Pro Reverb









A few amps...


----------



## satim

Mine


http://community.webshots.com/album/341585376ewtiRu

BTW: The 2 prs cust 22's are for sale


----------



## scuffelwood

*LOL !! pics eh?*

:confused-smiley-010 i like the gear pics!! WOW what can i say, sorry don`t have a digi cam nor any cam for that matter. my money goes to beer and girlfriend,not in that particular order, lol. yeah i`ll post pics. geez ya guys got some nice stuff!


----------



## becksbolero

*my meager supply*

http://upload4.postimage.org/guitars/guitarnoise/64910/guitar.html

http://upload4.postimage.org/guitars/guitarnoise/64950/guitar.html
I have a yamaha acoustic and a few pedals kicking around too


----------



## Macank

mmm that 72 custom tele looks so nice i want to pick one of those up!!


----------



## scuffelwood

Wow is that Clapton Sig guitar? I sat for an hour in Pongetti Music in Hamilton playing his grey sig with Lace Sensor PUs, o so sweeet was around 96`


----------



## becksbolero

Yup that's Blackie with noiseless pups and the midrange boost on the volume control,smooth as glass and twice as fast!You have to take the chord off when you set it down or it will drain the 9volt battery and you have to take the pickguard off to change it.It's pretty much begging me to buy a tube amp but i have a tenant in the basement so i've been holding off.


----------



## scuffelwood

*Mesa lonestar*



bryanjetboy said:


> As a new member, I shall start out modest
> 
> Here is a pic of my blues rig
> My younger bro [sg_supreme] plays it more then me!
> 
> A 2004 Gibby LP Standard TeaBurst with a '60 slim taper neck
> Got it at L&M on Granville, here in 'sunny' Vancouver


OMG nice rig man! that neck must be worn right out, and the tubes in that amp must get the crab beat out of em!!, play em hard,......:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Macank

bryanjetboy you rich guy!! lol mesa boogie amp, omg i admire you for saving up so much money lool:rockon:


----------



## becksbolero

Just a correction on the Blackie,the battery is under the back cover .


----------



## Rex Lannegan

Robert1950 said:


> I'm not into flame tops, so this is my idea of a burst. Very nice. Is that a King Royale?


Nope...a Club Royale...20 watts of pure fun!


----------



## Macank

i hope this thread could go into a sticky thread so more people could partake in this


----------



## Robert1950

Rex Lannegan said:


> Nope...a Club Royale...20 watts of pure fun!


Damn. Guess I'll have to shoot myself :2guns:


----------



## SCREEM

some great stuff there chimo evilGuitar:


----------



## scuffelwood

*NIce , nice nice*

 Nice rig Rex !!!! I `ve seen the wiring schematics on those Top Hats and damn!!!
i`ll post my Rig as soon as i get some nice pics. Its a WORKING mans rig!,, 
Wow i love that ax too man,i`m droolin!!


----------



## CocoTone

Thought we did this already,,,,


















The gold Godin is gone, replaced with a Godin LG HB Signature, honey flame top, sorta like the one in the middle.



CT.


----------



## Guest

What S6 'Gull is that CocoTone?


----------



## Macank

CocoTone we probally did, but were going to get this thread as a sticky so its offical=)


----------



## Rex Lannegan

:food-smiley-015:


scuffelwood said:


> Nice rig Rex !!!! I `ve seen the wiring schematics on those Top Hats and damn!!!
> i`ll post my Rig as soon as i get some nice pics. Its a WORKING mans rig!,,
> Wow i love that ax too man,i`m droolin!!


HAHA...thanks man...Chimo actually sold me the Les Paul(1979) when he worked at the late Toombs Music...and I actually sold him the Deville when I bought the TopHat. 

Free plug buddy: Somebody should buy those Gibson's from Chimo...they are swwweet guit-fiddles!!!


----------



## chimo

lol... what goes around comes around... 

most of the stuff in the picture is top be sold hopefully soon, I'm moving to Ireland and I can't take much with me. 

Both the Pauls have to go, and most of the other stuff... nothing taylor to be sold though, except.. oh ... I forgot I have a Taylor Baby too, which is for sale too. 

It sucks that it's all going... I have the tone in my head


----------



## Xanadu

becksbolero said:


> http://upload4.postimage.org/guitars/guitarnoise/64910/guitar.html
> 
> http://upload4.postimage.org/guitars/guitarnoise/64950/guitar.html
> I have a yamaha acoustic and a few pedals kicking around too



I love the finish on that Epi LP.:rockon:


----------



## CocoTone

ClintonHammond said:


> What S6 'Gull is that CocoTone?


Solid spruce top. Love the guitar. Fantastic sounding guitar for the $$$. My bassplayer has a Gibson J45(?) I think, late sixties, and the Seagull sounds better to my ear.

CT.


----------



## Guest

Personally more a fan of the Cedar top myself, but ya... I agree.... even the spruce tops sound better than a LOT of way more expensive guitars out there


----------



## Macank

does anyone know how to make this thread into a sticky thread so it would be really offical lol


----------



## SCREEM

man the LTD and the Ibanez are killer evilGuitar:


----------



## Macank

yeah the ltd looks really nice, but i rather buy the original SG by gibson, and thank you to the admins for getting this thread to a sticky


----------



## SinCron

The bridge on the LTD is the type Im looking for. Either that or one that goes through the whole body to the back end. Lol. I have no need for tremolo and that bridge is damn fine for stable tuning.


----------



## SinCron

I used plyers on my floyd copy because I didnt have a 3mm. I have no respect for that bridge.


----------



## Robert1950

Illuminatas

Please tell me more about your rig.


----------



## StankFloyd

I bet he plays folk eh?
Nice rig though, how's the ENGL?


----------



## SCREEM

Latest addition to the family: 


























I picked up the PRS today from satim here on the forum.
It is the nicest guitar I have ever played period. There is not a single scratch anywhere, not even hairline scratches from polishing, no evidence of it ever being played, altho satim said he played it twice.

THANK YOU satim.

If ever anyone wants a reference here for satim its A+ all the way.
He knows more about guitars than anyone I've ever met and has owened some guitars that i can't even dream about touching.

I drove up to the outskirts of TO and satim drove part of the way east to meet me a few hours out of his way.

this will be a long honeymoon with this guitar


----------



## Macank

OMG OMG GASP! MY DREAM GUITAR THE PRS mmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SCREEM

Macank said:


> OMG OMG GASP! MY DREAM GUITAR THE PRS mmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Yup, always has been my dream guitar since the late '80's....finaly pulled the :2guns: 

It sounds as good as it looks too, the dragon 2 pups are the best vintage sound I've heard and the tone control is unbelievable evilGuitar:


----------



## scuffelwood

*beautiful*

How anyone would buy a guitar like that and never play it is beyond my comprehension:confused-smiley-010 
I`m making a solemn vow right now to never ever buy a guitar i could`nt beat up and work in and play. I love music, and the memories, not the instruments that make it all come alive. I`m very happy for ya man! don`t get me wrong it`s sexy drop dead purrrty, congrats. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## mario

Lot's of stuff comes and goes, but these will always stay with me. BTW, this photo does not do the PRS justice!


----------



## SCREEM

scuffelwood said:


> How anyone would buy a guitar like that and never play it is beyond my comprehension:confused-smiley-010
> I`m making a solemn vow right now to never ever buy a guitar i could`nt beat up and work in and play. I love music, and the memories, not the instruments that make it all come alive. I`m very happy for ya man! don`t get me wrong it`s sexy drop dead purrrty, congrats. :food-smiley-004:


Thanks man...It's already a player, I will baby it a bit more than my strat, but only because a strat was made to be beaten on evilGuitar: .... my strat is my main axe the prs is a nice backup tho


----------



## SCREEM

mario said:


> Lot's of stuff comes and goes, but these will always stay with me. BTW, this photo does not do the PRS justice!


nice guitars mario...post a pic of them out in the sun when it gets warmer :rockon:


----------



## Macank

SCREEM said:


> Yup, always has been my dream guitar since the late '80's....finaly pulled the :2guns:
> 
> It sounds as good as it looks too, the dragon 2 pups are the best vintage sound I've heard and the tone control is unbelievable evilGuitar:


man ever since i started guitar, i wanted to get that one, i think i will buy it as soon as i get my first job


----------



## SCREEM

made a Indian RW cover for my PRS, it's a 1/4" thick with a routed edge to sit flush.


----------



## satim

scuffelwood said:


> How anyone would buy a guitar like that and never play it is beyond my comprehension:QUOTE]
> 
> 
> At the time I loved my BRZ LTD custom 22 and wanted another custom after I got the blue one a few weeks passed and a PRS hollowbody which was employee made came my way and it is that simple those 2 PRS sat for months in there cases. The hollowbody has a piezo with the most amazing acoustic tones, I can play it unplugged and replaces the custom 22's. I play mostly hard rock with this guitar going thru a soldano HR50 and Zakk Wylde OD and you have to hear it to believe it at the flick of the switch it can compete against any true acoustic flip back and anything from Zakk Wylde to 80's glam. This is the only guitar I have ever been attatched too and I have owned over 60.
> 
> 
> *Thanks Screem enjoy it, the back plate looks great*:rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster

^^
I like ur jackson? What model is that? How much did it cost?


----------



## jem7vwh

Heres my gear... The Rivera is gone though.


----------



## Guest

This is all I need!


----------



## bryanjetboy

your speaker cab seems to be . . . . empty - :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Rumble_b

Alrighty, finally got my camera back. So here are some not so great pics. 

Left to right: Hammer Slammer series Centaura(says Hammer on the the head not Slammer), My cheap made in China Typhoon bass, and of course my lovely Les Paul Studio.









My Art&Lutherie









Traynor RM-30 on top of my Randall RG80-112SC. In front are Digitech Bad Monkey, Berhinger(sp) Chorus and Orginal Crybaby.









*edit* FIXED!!!! :food-smiley-004:

Damn those are some big fuzzy pics.


----------



## Rumble_b

Can everyone see my pics now?? I hope so. :rockon:


----------



## 55 Jr

Hi guys.

I'm sorta new here.

Please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Brian AKA 55 Jr.

I really like these gear threads.

Anyway here I am playing my 98 National Delphi:










This is my grab and go/open stage rig. Guitar/amp/cable:










It's my 55 Les Paul Jr and my 82 Superchamp #F200004.

I've had other Superchamps but this guy really is amazing.

It's got the factory EV/Mullard 12ax7's and NOS everything else.

For bigger stuff I use this:










The guitar is a 68 tele with factory bigsby. The amp is the 74X.

It also works well on open stages but is not nearly as portable. The Superchamp is fine with no effects but the 74X needs these:










I also have on occasion paired the Marshall with this cabinet:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Brian_Butts/DSC00674.jpg

The closed back/ported Bogner works well with the open back Marshall. It also sounds great with the Superchamp but I put a 16 ohm Greenback in it and I'm not wild about doing an impedance mismatch on my Fender.


Nice to be here.

I hope to get to know you guys better!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mario

55 Jr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm sorta new here.
> 
> Please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Brian AKA 55 Jr.
> 
> I really like these gear threads.
> 
> Anyway here I am playing my 98 National Delphi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my grab and go/open stage rig. Guitar/amp/cable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my 55 Les Paul Jr and my 82 Superchamp #F200004.
> 
> I've had other Superchamps but this guy really is amazing.
> 
> It's got the factory EV/Mullard 12ax7's and NOS everything else.
> 
> For bigger stuff I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guitar is a 68 tele with factory bigsby. The amp is the 74X.
> 
> It also works well on open stages but is not nearly as portable. The Superchamp is fine with no effects but the 74X needs these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have on occasion paired the Marshall with this cabinet:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Brian_Butts/DSC00674.jpg
> 
> The closed back/ported Bogner works well with the open back Marshall. It also sounds great with the Superchamp but I put a 16 ohm Greenback in it and I'm not wild about doing an impedance mismatch on my Fender.
> 
> 
> Nice to be here.
> 
> I hope to get to know you guys better!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Brian


Welcome aboard Brian. Show some more pictures of your guitars. They look awesome!


----------



## Universe




----------



## Accept2

This is most of my junk..........
http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ac...tos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos


----------



## SinCron

I always wanted one of those V-Amp Pros. How do you find the sound on it and can I have it?


----------



## Universe

Recording into my comp its pretty good. I am selling my power amp but keeping the vamp as a practice/recording tool and picking up a tube head.

With some tweaking they sound pretty good. I'd imagine a good tube rack amp would sound even better.


----------



## SinCron

I myself have an X V-Amp as seen below in about 20 minutes. Here's my gear! Amp on the bottom is the Peavey Pacer and the amp at the top is a Yamaha G100-112. As seen are the mics. An Audio Technica AT 2020 and their clone of the 57 (or so Im told). There's me axe, the RG 560 (FS).
















Behringer X V-Amp with N64








Alto 10 channel mixer with Behringer Mic Tube Pre-Amp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Current Gear is...

Amps

Koch Multitone 100 2x12 combo Stock 2000

Marshall ( white ) JCM800 4104 2x12 combo modded by John Mackentire ( Calgary ) 1983

Soldano Hot Rod 50 Stock 1993

Marshall ( white ) 1997 Limited Edition 4 x12 slant cab Greeenbacks Stock

Guitars

Gibson SG 1987

ESP LTD M350 Signed by George Lynch 1999

Music Man Silhouette Special MIAC 26 of 30

Larivee custom V guitar.

I've had so much gear over the years that ( at times regret ) I sold and or traded. Most recently being a 95 Mint YJM Strat. I'm currently looking for a 2006 Vintage White YJM strat to replace it.

I have extensive gear picks on my site at the gear zone... ie; gut shots of all my amps are there.

Craig


----------



## SCREEM

Accept2 said:


> This is most of my junk..........
> http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ac...tos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos


WOW :confused-smiley-010 .....how is the Guild Starling and the Larrivee RS ? Very cool collection BTW.


----------



## Accept2

They are both great guitars. The Larrivee is a custom jobbie that was hand painted, so its like a piece of art. I never used either much though..........


----------



## SinCron

So no one cares to reply on my rig?


----------



## SinCron

Holy shit storm. At least it isnt as bad as the Junos thread.

P.S. Nice rig.


----------



## Rumble_b

SinCron said:


> So no one cares to reply on my rig?


Don't feel too bad, nobody commented on mine.


BTW, nice rig.


----------



## PaulS

I thought the same at first but it grows on you, besides I wanted something different...
It's not the pickguard that makes the tone and that tele has lots of it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Rumble b and SinCron... nice rigs dude... any media tracks of your playing we can hear?

KHINGPYNN


----------



## SinCron

PM me if you have MSN or yahoo messanger and send your address so I can. Hahaha. A moth just landed on my monitor. Want a picture of that? Didnt think so.

Edit: Or google talk. I have that too.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

SinCron... my email is always available to the members of this board and the public... under my profile and at my site Guitar From The Green Goo.
As for a way to let me/us hear your talent you can try http://www.putfile.com for free media file hosting.
Here is a little something I have over at my putfile site... http://media.putfile.com/Megawatt-Mayhem-Koch-Multitone-ch-3

It's a little something I put together for a local radio show's Saturdaynight Metal show. I did that to say thanks to them for having me down there as a special guest/co-host and for plugging the first George Lynch tribute release a while back... I have a song on there.

Dude as for the moth on your monitor... thanks but no thanks moth porn is not for me... LMFAO.

Rock Hard
KHINGPYNN


----------



## SinCron

Too bad I suck and they're just short weird things.


----------



## Rumble_b

KHINGPYNN said:


> Rumble b and SinCron... nice rigs dude... any media tracks of your playing we can hear?
> 
> KHINGPYNN


Thanks. I'm gonna try to get some clips up next week. I've finally got everything set up so I can get some decent recordings.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Rumble b... cool dude looking forward to it.

SirCron... thats ok dude we all have to start somewhere... go here fo some lessons... http://themusicianslounge.com/phBB69/viewforum.php?f=39

KHINGPYNN


----------



## SinCron

As much as Id like to, I cant read those. I need a few days of private lessons and then I'll be set.


----------



## SCREEM

my recently aquired tear you a new bung Hole amp:









This is the first amp I have owened that the effects loop actually works well :rockon2:


----------



## Xanadu

^^
that looks like a beast.:rockon2:


----------



## SinCron

Lots of metal bands use those things too. Have a listen to Quo Vadis. They do amazing things with them. Id personally go for the 6505+. I sure wouldnt turn down a 5150 that's for sure.


----------



## Xanadu

^^pretty dean:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

SinCron


> as much as I'd like to, I can't read those


A Tabliture legend can be found in any guitar magazine containing tabliture or tabliture book... both can be had for under $10.

Private lessons may not be all they are cracked up to be... don't get me wrong I'm not down on that method... I give private lessons myself. Getting yourself started is a very important first step to guitar greatness. Look at it this way if you learn to read Tabliture which is a world wide accepted system or music notation before you embark on your journey in the world of private lessons you will be ahead of the game. To be successful with any type of "lessons" you need to first have a means to identify whats being taught.
How will you bring home that scale and chord fingering to practice it if you cannot record it by some means. Its likely your memory will not be enough.

If you desire to become a better at something taking the first step yourself is always more rewarding.

All the Best

Craig


----------



## SinCron

I need things spelled out in detail.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

As easy as it is to submit a post to this board is how easy it can be to search the web for excellent advice on understanding Tabliture... and playing guitar for that matter.
I highly reccomend http://www.wholenote.com as a resoarce with very much to offer a guitarist of any level.
Seems to me that you just need to take the "bull by the horns"... having things spelled out in detail is exactly what you will get from a website like wholenote.com so go for it don't let you get in your way...
With a good work ethic, a desire to get better, and a effective practice schedule... you, yes you could be well on your to guitar greatness in very little time... commit to giving it a year and you will be rewarded.
If you have any direct questions on technique feel free to email me at... [email protected]

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Metalmortal

Tablature is not hard to read really. I learned with it and I had never even looked at a guitar before then, but I guess I got lucky. Just try and pick a song you know, and make sure its one you know well on how it sounds exactly. And then print off or even just sit at your computer and look at the tab and try to play it. It will come to you very naturally and all tabs are the exact same setup. Strings go by numerical order and the numbers are simply the fret numbers.

Good luck on it though, took me awhile as well to get it down pat.:rockon2:


----------



## Kathy

*What a set up*

I was in Kelowna BC and I saw a guy from Edmonton/Vancouver. This guy(Brian Cherrington) played a Floyd set that was unreal. After I was talking to him and his guitar was a US Strat EMG D20 pickups EMG-SPC Presence Control and EMG--EXG Guitar Expander I think this guy had the same guitar as Gilmour minus the shortened trem bar. I got his email address and I am going to get a pic of his set up and post it.

Kathy:rockon:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Kathy... I'm looking forward to those pics... I lived in Kelowna for 4 1/2 years... nice place.

Craig


----------



## Hoser-guitar lead

it's equipment like that which is the reason i love guitarevilGuitar: :rockon:


----------



## jcon

*My first post here...*

Hi All. I've been lurking for a while now - great site with some fantastic gear and information. Here's most of my stuff - absent are an Ibanez RG7620 (7 string), my little Marshall Valvestate (VS65R) and a Zoom 707II.









Gibson ES137, Ibanez Iceman (IC350) and an old Ibanez "EX" series (my first guitar bought in the early 90s - that explains the neon yellow colour). That's a POD XT Live running through my Mac and a couple of M-Audio StudioPro 4s.

Here are a couple of Dot On Shaft guitars I just purchased in the past month. Quality to price ratio is fantastic!

















Cheers,
Joe


----------



## bryanjetboy

*-->*

that's some nice gear you got there Joe!
actually digging the neon Ibanez, bet it is a great player
I have a _'plain jane' _RG42DX and it is my go-to axe


----------



## JaySimon

*My stuff...*

I guess I'll introduce myself here, starting with the instruments I play.

I only have photos of my electric rig. I also play an epiphone acoustic (no idea the model number) as well as my beach/beater Yamaha F310

Onto the electrics, ill start with my hollowbody, Epiphone Casino.
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay020.jpg

This is played through this Traynor YCV80Q, 80 Watts, tube, yadda yadda through 4 10inch speakers. incredibly fun amp, im considering an extension cab (2X12) to add in that bottem end, should i ever want to dirty up my sound some, anyways :

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay021.jpg

Next, my pride and joy, as well as the reason the epiphone now spends more time in its case, my Alembic Skylark. Quick rundown of awesomeness, nearest neighbor backplates (not plastic, but wood, shown below), LED sidemarkers surrounded in silver (turn em on when stage is dark), Active electronics, some of the best clean tones i have ever heard. Coco Bolo top laminate, maple veneer, Vermillion accent on top of a mohagony core. Neck is maple with purpleheart laminates. I guess ill let the photos talk for the rest.

Body shot,
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay019.jpg

LEDS
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay015.jpg

wood backplates,
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay012.jpg

Headstock
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay009.jpg


And there we have it, tonal bliss.


----------



## SnowBlind

JaySimon said:


> I guess I'll introduce myself here, starting with the instruments I play.
> 
> I only have photos of my electric rig. I also play an epiphone acoustic (no idea the model number) as well as my beach/beater Yamaha F310
> 
> Onto the electrics, ill start with my hollowbody, Epiphone Casino.
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay020.jpg
> 
> This is played through this Traynor YCV80Q, 80 Watts, tube, yadda yadda through 4 10inch speakers. incredibly fun amp, im considering an extension cab (2X12) to add in that bottem end, should i ever want to dirty up my sound some, anyways :
> 
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay021.jpg
> 
> Next, my pride and joy, as well as the reason the epiphone now spends more time in its case, my Alembic Skylark. Quick rundown of awesomeness, nearest neighbor backplates (not plastic, but wood, shown below), LED sidemarkers surrounded in silver (turn em on when stage is dark), Active electronics, some of the best clean tones i have ever heard. Coco Bolo top laminate, maple veneer, Vermillion accent on top of a mohagony core. Neck is maple with purpleheart laminates. I guess ill let the photos talk for the rest.
> 
> Body shot,
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay019.jpg
> 
> LEDS
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay015.jpg
> 
> wood backplates,
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay012.jpg
> 
> Headstock
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h265/JaySimonCumming/Jay009.jpg
> 
> 
> And there we have it, tonal bliss.


Very nice. Do you have any sound clips?


----------



## JaySimon

Not as of yet, i could turn on the digi cam and record a movie to get a grasp on the sound, but i doubt the recording quality would be very good


----------



## bucky

JaySimon said:


> Next, my pride and joy, as well as the reason the epiphone now spends more time in its case, my Alembic Skylark. Quick rundown of awesomeness, nearest neighbor backplates (not plastic, but wood, shown below), LED sidemarkers surrounded in silver (turn em on when stage is dark), Active electronics, some of the best clean tones i have ever heard. Coco Bolo top laminate, maple veneer, Vermillion accent on top of a mohagony core. Neck is maple with purpleheart laminates. I guess ill let the photos talk for the rest.


Holy shit. That is a beautiful guitar. Don't those guys run around $10,000? Or is that only the basses?


----------



## Welladjusted

The newest member of the family:


----------



## Welladjusted

Amp + R2D2


----------



## jxoco

EXP1 (EXperimental Platform #1)










Aria pro neck from an Explorer, Ash body, Godin Bridge, some old Humbucker, Fender style jack. Franken-paddle.... 

Never needs a stand and never falls over and I never worry about belt buckle rash.

Controls! Controls! We don't need no stinking controls.

I have the normal selection of Gibson, Ibanez, Peavey, Ovation and Yamaha guitars but I know you've never seen one of these.


----------



## MaxWedge

Frankenpaddle...kind of reminds me of Bo Diddly's lumber guitar.


----------



## SCREEM

the frankenpaddle, great for bringing to the cottage, take out the kayak on the lake...do some paddling, do some guitar playing, also handy for whacking scary individuals in the arse


----------



## fartecho

i don't really have any solid pics of my guitar, but it's a heavily modded fender squier supersonic. dimarzio paf pro & fred, sperzel locking tuners, graphtech parts throughout, fun fun. i loves my guitar.









my playing guitar is a slightly modded blues deville 4x10. don't know if i could ever be pursuaded to use another amp. but i've also got a ~68 bandmaster setup that manages to please a few eyes, i'm actually selling it. check out the for sale section in a bit, if you're into it...i'll be posting it in there soon.


----------



## PaulS

Love the bandmaster, there one sweet amp..


----------



## Robert1950

Well, that looks like it's been around the block a few times with Pete Townsend.


----------



## Robert1950

M_A_T_T said:


> '64 Duo Sonic and a '59 Champ.


Like to hear some dimed clips from that nice little pair.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

OK how do I post pics... I try to and all I get is links coming up???

Khing


----------



## cohenj

*My gear*

Left to right, 

James North Custom Dreadnaught (Fishman Matrix II Pickup)
Godin Freeway Classic
Godin Freeway 5 Bass
30's Rickenbacker Lap Steel
1991 USA Fender Strat with Vintage Noiseless PUPS.

I play the acoustic through the Boss AD-3 to whatever combo or P.A. is available. I occasionally use a Morely Pro Series volume pedal with this rig.

I play the electrics through the Pod XT Live and whatever combo or P.A. is available.











Peace,

Jeff


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

^ I love godin's man, great quality guitars.... my bro's got a godin lg with the SD p90's sounds so friggin' sweet.

Hey, I'm new. Here's my stuff.

Agile ST-802 with tex-mex pups
Epiphone vintage g-400 stock pups
Old Washburn acoustic




top left: Blues Junior for home prac.
Bottom left: Traynor ycv40t 210 for band prac.

Weber mini mass attenuator (shown on top of the traynor)
EHX the wiggler
EHX big muff
Visual sound route 66
EHX graphic fuzz
MXR 6 band eq (sold it)

and I should be getting an octavia pretty soon.

You can probably tell that I really like EHX.


----------



## SCREEM

NoTSoAgILe said:


> ^ I love godin's man, great quality guitars.... my bro's got a godin lg with the SD p90's sounds so friggin' sweet.
> 
> Hey, I'm new. Here's my stuff.
> 
> Agile ST-802 with tex-mex pups
> Epiphone vintage g-400 stock pups
> Old Washburn acoustic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top left: Blues Junior for home prac.
> Bottom left: Traynor ycv40t 210 for band prac.
> 
> Weber mini mass attenuator (shown on top of the traynor)
> EHX the wiggler
> EHX big muff
> Visual sound route 66
> EHX graphic fuzz
> MXR 6 band eq (sold it)
> 
> and I should be getting an octavia pretty soon.
> 
> You can probably tell that I really like EHX.



looks like some nice players there NotSo.....welcome to the forum :food-smiley-004:


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

Thank you very much. 

The Agile is my workhorse, I come up with most of my stuff on that one. And to anyone thinking of getting an Agile, do it now before they raise their prices. Which I've heard they have since last year.

I started losing interest in the epiphone, but since I switch from light gauge to regulars it plays soo much better, and I fell in love with it all over again.


----------



## SCREEM

nice gear Frank....shame on you for crapping your pants in front of the bass playing Lady :tongue:


----------



## Accept2

I like the kitty............


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

^ LOL goes well with the gear.


----------



## droptop88

Okay, some pics from the foothills -


----------



## droptop88

Family portrait.......


----------



## M_A_T_T

Updating once again:



This time adding in a Weber Custom Cab & a '64 Princeton.


----------



## PaulS

Nice looking rig M_A_T_T ....


----------



## faracaster

droptop88 said:


> Family portrait.......


Hey I think I recognize that Strat on the right. Guitar Clinic, Hammertone Strat. Korina body, korina neck with Brazilian board. I used to own that guitar. Killer tone on that baby. I broke the original neck in two (by accident of course). Ran over it with my car. That's a whole other thread.
That's when the Korina neck was put on.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## taken

Finally got some pics together...


----------



## droptop88

Faracaster - Indeed, this is Hugh's old guitar - it's a killer! I use it as my "E flat guitar with 10 1/2's. Large neck, Veed near the nut, 1 11/16 wide. It ended up out here somehow, and I knew I could give it a home the minute I played it. It fits in perfectly! It needed a new nut, but other than that its the same, with minimal fret wear. It sounds fat and juicy, due to the korina probably - but when something works, it just works! Talk later - :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Metalmortal

I love the guitars. If I had a digital i would get some pics, but sadly I dont. When my parents split my mom took the camera for some reason. But I will save and get one. Or borrow a friends for a minute maybe.


----------



## elindso

68 Tele
90's Pre Fender Blues Bird.
Gold top LP LE
Strat White neck of no particular vintage.
12 String DeArmond that looks like an SG.

The above guitars are in that little picture. What a Maroon. 

Grammer G10
Fender Flatop
Johnson reso
Yamaha Nylon 
12 string Harmony Stella OM

67 Ampeg Reverbrocket
Marshall Valvestate 65
Traynor Guitarmate (60's I think)
Yamaha 112
Peavey Bandit
Roland Microcube (My Favourite)

Zoom 9000
Morley wah


----------



## elindso

I think I've got it.


----------



## droptop88

Cool 68 tele... and really cool middle pickup...... Can you blend the two if Mr. bridge is too bitey? Good idea that I've never tried. Uh Oh... Now I'm thinking again.....


----------



## Milkman

elindso said:


> I think I've got it.



I would like to do dirty things to that Goldtop.

(I WOULD wipe it down afterwards).

I could actually expedite the greening for you with liberal doses of rocksweat and fog juice.


Nice one man.


----------



## elindso

droptop88 said:


> Cool 68 tele... and really cool middle pickup...... Can you blend the two if Mr. bridge is too bitey? Good idea that I've never tried. Uh Oh... Now I'm thinking again.....


Nope it came like that. Some guy put in a push pull volume in for me. (I didn't ask him to) for in or out of phase. I never use it. Out of phase sounds broken to me.
That might even be a PAF who knows it has never been out whaile I had it.
It still sounds like a Tele even on the Humbucker. I like that guitar a lot.

Mike drop in and play the Goldtop whenever your around. My brother mailed me and asked if he could borrow it for some local gigs. I said "no use your own."
He has a tobaccoburst 59 reissue. I bought mine from a friend that does studio work here. He bought a 59 desertburst for more than twice what I paid for the Goldtop. The neck on mine is (imho) way nicer.


----------



## elindso

droptop88 said:


> Cool 68 tele... and really cool middle pickup...... Can you blend the two if Mr. bridge is too bitey? Good idea that I've never tried. Uh Oh... Now I'm thinking again.....


Sorry yes it has a Strat type 5 way.:redface:


----------



## -TJ-

Very nice stuff all. Heres my current rig


----------



## Xanadu

a fretless bass eh? and what's that rg? Nice n clean.:rockon2:


----------



## -TJ-

Xanadu said:


> a fretless bass eh? and what's that rg? Nice n clean.:rockon2:


The fretless bass is an MIJ Ibanez SR800FL active. The RG is again an MIJ RG570:rockon2:


----------



## elindso

That G&L looks very nice. I'd like one of those I think.


----------



## PaulS

You got a lot of sounds covered there TJ , nice gear. What brand is your semi hollow ?


----------



## Tarbender

Her's one or two of my fav's:

Les Paul Standard with WCR pickups and RS Guitarworks electronics










Fender "Muddy Waters" Telecaster with Fralin Blues Special pickups:










And some of my other toys:


----------



## -TJ-

PaulS said:



> You got a lot of sounds covered there TJ , nice gear. What brand is your semi hollow ?


Ibanez Artstar 80. Its actualy up for sale localy as well. Havent played it in a while but it is by all means a great guitar. I'm trying to either sell it and my traynor amp or trade them both straight up for a nice MIA Tele or equivalent... I got the tele gas real bad lol:frown:


----------



## faracaster

elindso said:


> 68 Tele
> 90's Pre Fender Blues Bird.
> Gold top LP LE
> Strat White neck of no particular vintage.
> 12 String DeArmond that looks like an SG.
> 
> The above guitars are in that little picture. What a Maroon.
> 
> Grammer G10
> Fender Flatop
> Johnson reso
> Yamaha Nylon
> 12 string Harmony Stella OM
> 
> 67 Ampeg Reverbrocket
> Marshall Valvestate 65
> Traynor Guitarmate (60's I think)
> Yamaha 112
> Peavey Bandit
> Roland Microcube (My Favourite)
> 
> Zoom 9000
> Morley wah





LOVE that 68' Tele !!!!!! I have a 68' myself (with a bucker in the neck postion). I think 1968 was a stellar year for Fender Tele's. I have had 3 of them now and I've played a bunch more. They just seem to "have it".

cheers
Pete


----------



## elindso

I've had mine since the 70's.

When I picked it up it was the one.

I probably looked for mre than a year before I got that one.

It's just a really comfortable guitar player.


----------



## Udu Mango

*post yer gear....*

1971 Les Paul Custom, my main guitar. I bought it new.
2005 Epiphone G400, recently acqurired. In the process of upgrading pots, pickups, etc.
Yamaha B3300 (?) 4-string bass, de-fretted.
Fender Vibro-verb reissue
Fender '59 bassman, the real thing. A gift from a departed friend, and now we've restored it back to its original glory.
:smilie_flagge17: 
\


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Robert1950

My Simple Rig for Home Playing

Epiphone Riviera, MIJ, circa 1978, with Gibson '57s waiting to go in










Gibson GA-5, Les Paul Jr., reissue - 5w - lots of smooth distortion - starts to breakup around 10:30


----------



## Coustfan'01

Usa Bc Rich Beast standard...For sale by the way :wink: 

I'll try to post amp pics later


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice unit, picture is not bad at all really. :wave:


----------



## elindso

Nice Tele.

The Beast is big and mean looking.

I'm not a real fan of pointy giutars.

I don't want to hurt myself.:wink:


----------



## SCREEM

elindso said:


> Nice Tele.
> 
> The Beast is big and mean looking.
> 
> I'm not a real fan of pointy giutars.
> 
> I don't want to hurt myself.:wink:


yeah the beast is the biggest guitar I've ever played/worked on, the guitar case is so big you could have a les paul and a strat in there


----------



## mcflymcflymcfly

alot of pretty looking rigs in this place!


----------



## bigmatty

Picked up a new toy today, its needs an intonation done but otherwise feels and playes very nice.

I was looking for something like this and when it popped up I check out the reviews etc and thought why not.....

without further ado here is my 2002 squire standard double fat telecaster deluxe.....(say that 3 times fast)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Heritage Gary Moore Signature*

Here is a pic of my Heritage Gary Moore. Number 30 of 75. I removed the pick guard and dropped in a fresh set of EMG's. I have had it for several years now, it is still number 1 with no competition in sight.


----------



## Coustfan'01

My main amp / guitar : Vetta 2 and matching cab ( the g-flex is my gf's ) and an ibanez sz520 . Not the biggest rig on here , but it does the job , and I'm a poor student :banana:


----------



## SCREEM

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of my Heritage Gary Moore. Number 30 of 75. I removed the pick guard and dropped in a fresh set of EMG's. I have had it for several years now, it is still number 1 with no competition in sight.


Drool very nice


----------



## SCREEM

nine said:


> Well, I added a guitar to my collection today so I figured it was about time I took a picture of all of my stuff.
> 
> Hohner L-90, es-335, custom shop SG, P bass, new SG Elite, Nash Strat and my custom Jag-stang. I didn't include my two project guitars- a '76 Mustang and Ibanez Jazzmaster clone. They're in pieces at the moment.
> 
> Some of you might recognize my latest guitar, the SG Elite, from 12th Fret. When I saw that ridiculous My Little Pony colour I knew I just had to have it. Drool


some killer stuff there, hows the Nash?


----------



## guitarzan

i have made some changes to my gear. 
as of now i have:

90's Yamaha pacifica 712
2006 Gibson vintage mahogany Les Paul with burstbucker pros
Traynor YSR1 custom reverb with 2x12 cab
Yamaha DG100 2x12 celestion loaded combo
rfx midiwizard for controlling the DG100
Digitech Bad Monkey OD


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of my Heritage Gary Moore. Number 30 of 75. I removed the pick guard and dropped in a fresh set of EMG's. I have had it for several years now, it is still number 1 with no competition in sight.


Damn that's one sexy guitar. Love that finish.

Is that a roller bridge? It looks pretty cool whatever it is.


----------



## nine

SCREEM said:


> some killer stuff there, hows the Nash?


It's really nice. As you can tell from my collection, I'm not that much of a Fender guy (and particularly disliked Strats...), but when I played the Nash I just had to buy it. The thing sounds more like a Strat than most Fenders I've played.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## nine

gtrguy said:


> Nine- tell me more about the Nash...where did you buy it?
> 
> gtrguy


Hey GTR. I bought it at Capsule Music here in Toronto. It's an S-62 model with Lollar pickups and was built in March, I think. According to my wife's kitchen scale, it weighs 7 lbs, 11 ozs, but I don't imagine that's the most accurate measurement. The guitar is the first one I've owned that I'd describe as "resonant". It's quite loud unplugged, which is probaby one of the reasons that it sounds so nice plugged in. 

I'd always found that other strats I'd played were kind of tough to coax a nice tone out of, but this guitar makes it easy. I just plug it in and it sounds so great that sometimes I feel like I'm cheating. Haha. :banana:

Here's a bunch of good pictures of it if you're interested:

http://www.corbettcyr.com/Personal/Dave/Nash/


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## nine

gtrguy said:


> Cool- thanks for linking those pics! I've been looking at the Nash strats for a long time...debating back and forth. I'm not one to buy a guitar "unheard" and haven't had a chance to check one out in person...is Capsule a dealer? Never mind...I'll just check their site.
> 
> gtrguy


I have no doubts that you'd like his guitars but when you're thinking of a guitar that costs that much you should definitely play one. And yep, Capsule is indeed a dealer. If you're ever in Toronto get in touch with me and I'll let you take mine for a spin.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## bolero

..see the Heritage thread


----------



## Number6

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of my Heritage Gary Moore. Number 30 of 75. I removed the pick guard and dropped in a fresh set of EMG's. I have had it for several years now, it is still number 1 with no competition in sight.



Very nice guitar. Peter Green has long been my favourite in terms of tone. There was an article in the Nov 2000 addition of Guitar Player that talked about his tone and how he got it. Following that article I contacted them (Andy Ellis) and they suggested I contact Seymour Duncan re the pickup modifications necessary to get that tone. Long story short I had Seymour Duncan build me a pickup with the magnet reversed so that it would be out of phase with the bridge pickup and bingo..........Peter Green tone with amazing sustain. All you need to do is roll off the neck pickup volume relative to the bridge pickup and the sound is amazing. You should talk to them. 
http://www.seymourduncan.com 
[email protected] (the man himself) 
[email protected] (MJ builds the custom stuff)

My 92 Studio Les Paul has had the stock pickups replaced with Seymour Duncan Antiquity HB's. The neck pickup has the Peter Green mod.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

davetcan said:


> Davetcan's stuff


Bugger!

I can't make out all the axes. What is the seafoam green strat style? I san cee on is a Carvin, another is that custom made PRS copy, The semi hollow seems like an Ibanez Artist.

Details,.. pleeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## davetcan

Robert1950 said:


> Bugger!
> 
> I can't make out all the axes. What is the seafoam green strat style? I san cee on is a Carvin, another is that custom made PRS copy, The semi hollow seems like an Ibanez Artist.
> 
> Details,.. pleeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!


 Sorry about that, I was in a bit of a rush earlier. From left to right:

1990 Schecter USA Tradition, Carvin Custom Contour C66, The Newsom "Blue Angel", '85 MIJ '62 Esquire Custom (I added a neck pup, the cavity was already routed), 2000 Tokai MIJ Tele, '93 LP Std "The Natural" (limited edition), 1984 Yamaha SA2000 (favourite guitar at the moment), and the 2006 MIK Breedlove Jumbo that I have for sale in the "for sale" forum.

Amps: '69 Bandmaster Reverb sitting on a 1 x 12 Mojotone cab with Scumback H75, The "Busen Plexi" which is a '68 traynor YSR-1 modded by Wild Bill and prettied up by me, it's sitting on a '71 Traynor 4 x 10 cab, Zinky Blue Velvet sitting on an Allen Old Flame 2 x 10 combo. The Zinky also has a Scumback H55 in it.

Pedals from the left : Grey box is a Komet Airbrake, Dreamtone Blue Note, MI Audio Crunch Box, Dreamtone Infiniti (#1 made for me), on the pedaltrain = Strobostomp>EMMA Reezafratzitz>Fulltone OCD>RC Booster>Digitech Digidelay>ISP Decimator all powered by a voodoo labs PP2, to the right is a Teese Wheels of Fire Wah and a TIM pedal.


Worst part is I'm not a very good guitar player, I've just got this addiction. (I sing OK though)


----------



## Neosakai

My gears !










I got the Epiphone Les Paul just a week ago. :]









And my new amp =D


----------



## Robert1950

*Update*

Okay. Here's the MIJ Epi Riviera with the Gibson '57 Classics installed:


----------



## M_A_T_T

Updating again:


----------



## Robert1950

*Matt*

 If you're looking to thin the herd, and if you're feeling very generous, I wouldn't mind taking that transitional Princeton Amp with the creme nobs off your hands.


----------



## sw686blue

Here's some of my guitars...


----------



## sw686blue

This one too..


----------



## sesroh

Fender Tele, 1970 HH Electronics 100 watt Power Amplifer(made in england) and a Marshall 1965A 4X10(which i no longer have)










1954 Reissue made in japan Fender Stratocaster. sounds and feels awesome. soooo light










2004 Epiphone es-335 or 'dot'


unfortunately i cant post my current amp as my sister took the camera away for school in toronto.  ah well. ill post it up soon. i still have and use the HH amp that my father gave me. it's an early solid state but you can get a lovely sound from it. better than any other solid state amplifier ive used


----------



## sesroh

Neosakai, i really like that old epiphone on the left. they look and sound great. peter doherty of libertines(and now babyshambles. cringe.) got some amazing sounds out of his. maybe his is slightly different. they look quite similar though


----------



## Neosakai

sesroh said:


> Neosakai, i really like that old epiphone on the left. they look and sound great. peter doherty of libertines(and now babyshambles. cringe.) got some amazing sounds out of his. maybe his is slightly different. they look quite similar though


Thanks . It was my dad's when he was young. But he left it in a crappy condition. Also the neck pickup is dead 

Oh yeeeah Victor Wooten signed my bass =D


----------



## PaulS

Latest uodate to my gear collection as of the present. Things always change....  


The Family...








[/IMG]

From the left.. A MIK Tokai Love Rock - GT90 upgraded with Wolfetone P90's and the RS Guitarworks Electronics Kit, 95 Epiphone Sheraton II MIK, upgraded electronics and tuners, new Highorder pups on order for it, 67 telecaster, original bridge, upgraded tuners, Texas Tele pickups and the 4 way switch mod, 70's reissue partscaster, US body, CIJ neck and CS 69 pups, 87 - 68 Strat reissue MIJ, Fralin blues specials,callaham vintage bridge tuners package. Amps are Ampeg SJ12-R, Epi Junior, Tech 21 PE-60 and Marshall 75 Reverb, and numerous pedals.... the gas continues.


----------



## sesroh

mingo your strat looks just like my uncles except his is completely original that he bought in the uk in 1962. the red ones just look so rad


----------



## Matt08642

My pedals:
Dunlop 535Q
BOSS DS-1
Digitech Whammy IV










Guitar:
Squier Stratocaster










Amps: 
Peavey Rage 158
Marshall MS-4


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

*More gear... hey thats what this thread is all about!*

It's been a while so first Merry Christmas and happy New Year!

Yes there has been a lot of new gear come my way in the past few weeks...

Michael Kelly Phoenix

Washburn N4 Padauk ( Vermillion )

Paul Reed Smith CE 22 Whale Blue

Randall Lynch Box plus Modules

Traben Array Bass

Ampeg Diamond Blue series B200R Bass Amp

Roland TD-6KVF Drums

Dunlop DB-01 Dimebag Crybaby From Hell!

Monster Studio Pro Series Cables

Behringer P.A. 1200 watt 20 channel

Several Levy's Straps

Here are some pics...
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4333733
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4333723
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4333722
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4322137
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4322136

I hope this G.A.S. ends soon... NOT!

Khingpynn


----------



## sesroh




----------



## SCREEM

killer 54 stratDrool


----------



## Matt08642

sesroh said:


>


Drool Amazing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

How's that tiny terror working out?


----------



## Metal#J#

Living in and around Huntsville all my life I had kind of been in the dark about how many amp companies there are out there besides Peavey and Marshall! I finally bought a computer and started searching. After trying/buying 5 or 6 different amps online I've ended up with these. 
VHT Deliverance 60h
2x12a w/V-30's
2x12 Fatbottom w/G12T-75's
94 Pittbull Classic Combo eq w/CL-80's
2x12a w/P-50's










Here's a couple of the amps I've passed on....
The Road King....my least favorite and most expensive! I built the 6x12 to take advantage of the cabinet switching feature. 








The Krank.....1 trick pony, and it didn't even do that well! Looks cool though!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Right on, your thoughts on the Krank Amp. I have seen negative reviews on the heads.


----------



## James Leone

How loud can this rig get?


----------



## James Leone

sorry, new here. i'm referring to the orange tiny terror. it looks great.evilGuitar:


----------



## Metal#J#

GuitarsCanada said:


> Right on, your thoughts on the Krank Amp. I have seen negative reviews on the heads.


The Krank was all around CHEAP! 
The only 2 good things I can say about it are:1 The clean had more than enough headroom and was above average. 2 The Lead channel only sounded good when you had it dimed (getting some breakup from the power section) but it still had this weird mid range honk that could NOT be dialed out. 

I don't know if the design has changed reciently but I 've heard some really decent recordings where the artists are (so they say) using Kranks. Maybe they just mix well with other amps.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## sesroh

heh the tiny terror is working out great. very nice to play through. quite happy


----------



## mario

sw686blue said:


> Here's some of my guitars...


 Nick, that Hamer Standard is amazing:bow: What year is it?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Whats the one on the far right? Almost looks like a Dean headstock there.


----------



## LaRSin

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats the one on the far right? Almost looks like a Dean headstock there.


 Yes it is a Dean , It's the most versatile of them all. Push pull on both buttons.


----------



## shoretyus

*New here so here is me axe*

66' not what you call mint but better than it was. There used to be an inlay the whole size of the pickguard, but it was a hack job. I inlayed a piece of spalted beech to repair it. Spalting steals the hardness out of the wood. The first night I wore a deep groove in the inlay. The orange is epoxy that I applied after to stop the wear. It plays sweet.


----------



## faracaster

shoretyus said:


> 66' not what you call mint but better than it was. There used to be an inlay the whole size of the pickguard, but it was a hack job. I inlayed a piece of spalted beech to repair it. Spalting steals the hardness out of the wood. The first night I wore a deep groove in the inlay. The orange is epoxy that I applied after to stop the wear. It plays sweet.



I bet it does. I'm diggin' that big time.


----------



## PaulS

Hey I know that guitar....  Welcome aboard Pat, glad you decided to sign up... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## LaRSin

Man that looks a great project, I'm so jealous.
Very sweet.


shoretyus said:


> 66' not what you call mint but better than it was. There used to be an inlay the whole size of the pickguard, but it was a hack job. I inlayed a piece of spalted beech to repair it. Spalting steals the hardness out of the wood. The first night I wore a deep groove in the inlay. The orange is epoxy that I applied after to stop the wear. It plays sweet.


----------



## path09en

Cheers!

Not _ALL_ my gear, but it's what I use most!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Right on man. Nice stuff. I need to get a family shot of the current inventory to post. I will get around to that.


----------



## sesroh

path09en said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Not _ALL_ my gear, but it's what I use most!



thats sort of like my setup i guess. i just use a dl4 mostly. all i need really is that and the gain on my amp


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

shoretyus... nice 66 Tele... very unique.. the pics are awsome but I'm sure they do not do it justice.

Khing


----------



## path09en

sesroh said:


> thats sort of like my setup i guess. i just use a dl4 mostly. all i need really is that and the gain on my amp


 Yes 'sesroh'...I tend to agree that "LESS _is_ more"!!


----------



## sesroh

path09en said:


> Yes 'sesroh'...I tend to agree that "LESS _is_ more"!!


for sure!!!!


----------



## fatherjacques

*My New Acuisition: PRS SINGLECUT Semi- Hollow White*

Hi Guys, I won't post all of my guitar pictures but her is my new one. Only one word. AMAZING GUITAR!!! First, Only 6.9 lbs, Very well balanced, A dream to play and a HUGE SOUND! What else do I need? An other one like that:banana:


----------



## faracaster

fatherjacques said:


> Hi Guys, I won't post all of my guitar pictures but her is my new one. Only one word. AMAZING GUITAR!!! First, Only 6.9 lbs, Very well balanced, A dream to play and a HUGE SOUND! What else do I need? An other one like that:banana:



KILLER Jacques !!!!!!! Congratulations. None

Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice single cut. I assume she plays like a dream as well. :bow:


----------



## PaulS

Nice looking guitar Hamm.... you'll just have to do one in a goldtop to replace the others...


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Thanks Paul,

Just wanted to go on record and state that all of our production line guitars are built overseas, or assembled from parts made overseas. I do R&D for the production line and have a factory that works with me on this, but it took alot of time and money to get there.

We are building our own customs, but production is slow as I want to keep my son involved as much as possible. It's a hobby that we do together and we don't really have any big aspirations or expectations of it, just an excuse to spend time with the boy.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

NICE SINGLE CUT BRO...

Khing


----------



## Marnacious

Thats a nice looking duo there. I like the Cherry.


----------



## The Tourist

Cross said:


> My 2 favorite electrics - both Gibson SG Standards


I like this picture.


----------



## SCREEM

super nice strat:bow:


----------



## Robert1950

Some strats have four trem springs others have three. Would you happen to know why. Your pics made me thing of that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Robert1950 said:


> Some strats have four trem springs others have three. Would you happen to know why. Your pics made me thing of that.


Depending on string gauge, you need certain number of springs to get it to float. I have 5 springs on mine because I have it locked down.

With CS strats you get all 5 springs but it comes with 3 in place.


----------



## god9

I just bought an Ibanez S7420 (7 stringer). Will post the pics up when I get her.


----------



## lbrown1

*my gear*

I started out with a fender Squier strat, and a fender 25 amp......

but now I use an ESP EX400 black with EMG 81 active pickups. It's a solid body with set in neck....and positively a beautiful piece of machinery......reasonably priced for the quality. (approx $1,000)

The amp I use now is a Crate VTX65......it's a solid state but has great tone.

I'm just a basement player so I don't need much power, but the 65 wats is sure a lot more fun than a 25 watt!!!!

http://www.espguitars.com/

http://www.crateamps.com/html/product.cfm?pid=116:

:rockon2:


----------



## dhutchings

I've got a Simon & Patrick 6 string Cedar acoustic that was my first guitar (bought five years ago), and after having borrowed a friend's Strat copy (and then another friend lending me his Squier Strat), I finally bought my own electric guitar on Friday:










An Epiphone Les Paul Ultra. I like it a lot.


----------



## ne1roc

Finally, re-organized my bedroom studio! Heres some pics!


----------



## dhutchings

I think you've got the same desk in your studio as I've got for my basement computer desk/editing area. Mine's a darker brown though. Staples?


----------



## ne1roc

dhutchings said:


> I think you've got the same desk in your studio as I've got for my basement computer desk/editing area. Mine's a darker brown though. Staples?


Yes, it is from Staples!


----------



## Tarl

Well I finally got a digital camera so here goes nothin...







































My Crate V ,2x12 cab and peadalboard are at the practice space...pics of them later


----------



## Tarl

A few more


----------



## Tarl

This is a nice one of the Flame on my Ibanez











One for the Boys.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice quilt, on both pictures


----------



## Sneaky

Any Vince Cunetto fans in the house? Here's one of my Vinny's...











Edit: anyone know... why does my picture just show up as a link?


----------



## Tarl

Very nice ...and I love the wall o Fenders....


----------



## Davestp1

*Guitars and amps*

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0420.jpg


http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0067.jpg


----------



## Chito

Here's mine.










As well as the other side of the room.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I dream about the day I will have a room like that in my house !
I whish that your wife love music !


----------



## Chito

My girlfriend supports what I'm doing and she's my biggest fan so it works out. :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## garretrevels

Hey, I know my collection is a bit more "low rent" then most here, but it's what I dig, hopefully some of you will too.

all thats missing is my 90's reissue Danelectro 59 DC-pro (jimmy page model) that I loaned to somebody.


----------



## M_A_T_T

New shot. I sold one of my '64 Princetons and traded another for a '60 Champ. 

Fender Amps - '59, '60 & '64 Champs, and a '64 Reverb unit & '65 Vibro Champ. 
Fender Guitars - '58 Musicmaster & '64 Duo-Sonic II


----------



## offkey_

My 3 year old daughter's first picture


----------



## offkey_

Some of the others


----------



## Gtrminator

^^^^Awesome!!!!

Ever give any thought to getting a ladder/scaffolding setup/ someone to pick for you and build a double bass version of the cardboard one with a refrigerator box? j/k....that's some way cool stuff! What do you use for a pickup? Undersaddle?


----------



## Gtrminator

Here's my rig.


----------



## Gtrminator

Cont'd...










My bass in front of the Super. The rearview mirror was the result of a box of beer at a friends place when he was putting new mirrors on his wife's bike. Great for earache my eye, big bottoms, and seeing how the drummer's doin'










My Strat I built


----------



## jimmy peters

*gretsch for me*

1957 gretsch duo jet




http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o265/jimmypeters2007/Scan0001.jpg


----------



## tomyam

My gears...
-2006 Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top Classic w/ Walnut top mahogany back and whole rosewood neck and fretboard.
-2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard
-1998 Ibanez USA Custom RG
-Mesa/Boogie Lonestar Special 1X12
- POD XT Pro, Kb37


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice stuff, I think I have that same Ibanez USRG


----------



## tomyam

really eh?
I thought mine was the only one in the world....
do you have tension free thingy on your neck too?
i still can't figure out what that is. . .


----------



## sesroh

so i sold the tiny terror. I just got a super reverb today.


----------



## ne1roc

sesroh said:


> so i sold the tiny terror. I just got a super reverb today.



A little bigger then the Tiny Terror eh? None


----------



## sesroh

lol hell ya 


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster

^
Nice.
Any advantages to using a fuzzy cab over a normal Marshall cab?


----------



## jumpmanhat

hi guys, im new, this is my first post!









Cort KX1F
Handmade strat that I made in school w/ SD Hotrails









This bad boy is where my crunch comes from, I connect it to my randall live and it just rips and makes my crappy randall sound awesome!
:rockon2:









Im the one singing


----------



## geckodog

50th Anniversary '69 reissue Thinline MIJ

And here are the rest, I don't have the P-Bass anymore, but I do have another P-bass MIM that I got when I sold the one in the pic. I'm sorry about the few spelling mistakes in the guitar names, but it wasn't me that did the photoshopping, and didn't get it fixed yet.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

New mods for the lynch box... finally... clicl to inlarge.





Still waiting on the Super V.

khing


----------



## sesroh

hooray for recent photos


----------



## GuitarsCanada

you gotta love the FREE part... :rockon:


----------



## Budda

i always like looking at PRS's . you said "first"...want to give me that one when you get #2? 

i dont even want to think about how much that guitar cost.


----------



## sesroh

folkway music are great! I havn't gone down there in a while but they have some awesome stuff. I should go take the city bus there now http://www.folkwaymusic.com/index.html go to instrument sales


----------



## Milkman

How do YOU spell rock and roll?


I spell it FrankenJack


----------



## Robert1950

Nice strap! Can't make out the axe though.


----------



## bigmatty

Its a little late adding this pic but its my Tokai MIK PRS copy.

I love it and when I get a chance this weekend I will add some better pics of it.


----------



## Scottone

*My new Heatley Tradition*

Here are a couple of pics of my Heatley Tradition which will ship next week. Hopefully, it will sound as good as it looks


----------



## geckodog

I have many guitars and pedals and amps, but this seems to be my main setup now.

Fender Blues Deluxe 112, Peavey Classic 50 410 w/holy grail reverb through effects loop, DOD A/B box A to tuner, B goes to pedals, DOD YJM308 Yngwie Malmstein Preamp Overdrive, Apex footswitch, Boss Dual Overdive SD-2, Boss Chorus CE-2, Boss Flanger BF-2, PG Electronics Custom Tremolo, Boss Delay DM-2, Fender 50th Anniversary '69 reissue Thinline Telecaster w/emg's, Epiphone Sorrento. Missing from pic at end of pedal chain is a Morley A/B/Y box into the 2 amps.


----------



## Budda

ok, but what is the head sitting on top? unless you have a 410 cab for the peavey classic 50 head, which would make sense.


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


> Nice strap! Can't make out the axe though.




The guitar has been posted on this site many times (maybe even previously in this thread) but for the sake of clarity...

It's a frankenstein I put together from Various E-bay purchases. Neck is from a Jackson Kelly. Body is also a Jackson.


----------



## Spikezone

Here's my little bit o' stuff (to which I have since added a beautiful black Yamaha SA500 and Traynor YCV50BLUE-no pics yet):








-Mikey


----------



## MelD

*Gear*

At the moment I use my PA which consist of 
A Yamaha EMX 640 @ 600 watts( PA EQ and Digital reverb is bonus for my crunchy sound)
2 X Yamaha BR12m'[email protected] watts program each
Guitar - Fender Strat
Pedals - CryBaby, Boss Distortion,Boss EQ,Boss Harmonizer


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Spikezone said:


> Here's my little bit o' stuff (to which I have since added a beautiful black Yamaha SA500-no pic yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mikey


Nice family picture. I mean both of them


----------



## Falcatarius

-Tweed Fender Blues Jr.
-1993 SRV signature Strat
-Ts9 Tubescreamer modded to ts808 specs
-1981 MXR DynaComp
-BYOC Large Beaver (not pictured)
-BYOC DD-80 Delay (not pictured)

Cheers!
-Falcatarius


----------



## Ti-Ron

Is this the reissues of the blues Jr? If yes can you tell me how it's sound? I'm looking to try one for pleasure but no store around me carying some! By the way, you got a nice guitar! Did the oval neck plays good?

If I had the money I probably buy one, like many others guitars!


----------



## Falcatarius

I didn't even know there were reissues of the Blues Jr.

To my understanding the amp was made late 90's. It's the tweed model so it has a Jensen speaker and better tubes for an extra 300$

I picked it up for 500$ used about a year ago, which is the retail price for the standard Blues Jr.

It sounds utterly gorgeous with just about any single-coils, strats especially. It really gives them that vintage sparkle and you get a stunning clean tone. Frankly I think the clean tone is better then the reissue Fender Twins. It's utterly perfect for Jazz, Blues, Country, Reggae, Spanish etc. Pretty much anything except really high-gain stuff.

My only beef is that it doesn't have any gain whatsoever, this can give me some trouble when trying to get a distorted sound. It's rather picky about which fuzz and distortion units it likes. But for the tone it gives me, it's more then worth it.

Cheers
-Falcatarius


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Spikezone

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice family picture. I mean both of them


 Yep, the only one missing is my beautiful wife! Thanx!
-Mikey


----------



## James

*Posting Gear*

Hi all. While I'm figuring out how to post pictures, I wanted to add my gear to the list.

1971 Les Paul Custom - I purchased it new in Victoria B.C. It came from the factory as a 'fretless wonder' but that didn't last at all. The frets were changed out right away and it's been a rock and roll guitar ever since. Ted Thompson, the gifted luthier who lives in the North Okanagan was the last person to do the frets and it plays dreamier than ever with each passing year. All stock electronics, yet it has the knobs, tuners, and toggle knob from a 1961 Les Paul Custom that I owned for a short while, decades ago.

2005 Epiphone G400 - Bought new hanging on the rack in a Kelowna music store. Played like crap. (They wouldn't sell cars that way...not running properly. Why shouldn't a guitar be set up properly when it's offered for sale? Anyway, I digress... ) Kelowna luthier Gary Norris took the guitar directly to his shop and worked his magic on it. Man, these guitars just play and feel so 'friendly' and 'responsive' after a good luthier has worked on them. Thank you so much, all the luthiers. After the set up, the electronics got yanked and replaced by WCcoils(?) the "Fillmore set", as well as new pots etc from RS Guitarwoks. Both resources that I learned about on these forums.
Now the Epi/SG is a very formidable axe, tone-wise, and it plays like butter, every last note. It is currently my main guitar. I'm going back to second childhood and exploring the upper register again! My first real axe had been a 60's SG Junior, long gone now. The Les Paul (and my shoulder) are taking a well deserved break.


1990 (approx) Fender Vibro-Verb re-issue. No complaints. Looks cool. Sounds cool. Thanks Leo.

1960 Fender Bassman 4x10. A gift from a friend now passed. It came to me spray pained black (Everywhere!) and not working. JC Linet (sp?) on the west coast did the amp refurbish (expertly, I might add), and my friend and I recovered the box. It's the coolest. Thanks for the amp, Bill, and thanks again to you too, Leo.

1985 (approx) Yamaha BB300 4 string bass. I saw a PBS special on some of the Joni/Jaco colaborations, and right away was back at Gary's shop getting the frets yanked out of the Yamaha. I'm only a wanna-be bass player though, and my bass playing outlet comes in the form a trio called "Small Change". Besides bass, we have percussion and slide/resonator guitar. Lots of jamming/improvising...just how I like it. www.myspace.com/smallchangeok


The other ninety percent of the time I'm the lead guitarist in an Okanagan jamband called Grooveyard.
www.myspace.com/okgrooveyard

Pictures to follow?
:rockon:


----------



## Mooh

Gunny..What year is your Telecaster bass? I had a '70s era one like yours in brown and loved that humbucker!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender

Here's the newest member of my family. I bought this off another great forum member, Milkman:











It has a few love bumps but it plays and sounds great:


----------



## simescan

Yep!,...that's one krazy lookin' outfit ya got there....


----------



## Gunny

Mooh: the Telecaster bass is 1973. Got it almost a month ago. It had a Badass II bridge on it, string ferrules were gone and the strap buttons were loose. I obtained a proper 2 barrel era-correct bridge and installed new ferrules and a bridge cover (slightly distressed by me so it didn't look brand new). Strap buttons tightened right up and stay tight.
I've had a couple of muddy Gibson basses but this one is just fine. From harmony-central I learned about removing 4 screws from the bottom side of the 'bucker so sound is more articulate yet retains the heavy bottom too.

I use it for gigs; didn't pay that much money so it could sit at home in the (original) case.


----------



## Gunny

Ti-Ron: Long & McQuade sold some (store) anniversary Blues Jr amps in tweed. They installed a plate on the back indicating a 50? yr store anniversary milestone. I've only seen one of them though.


----------



## Mooh

Gunny...Thanks for the details. Mine was maybe a '75 though my memory is pretty weak of that period of my GAS affliction. I was really going for an upright kind of tone so I kept it strung with flatwounds. As unpopular as that design seems to be (has it ever been reissued?) it was fantastic for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Soupbone

simescan said:


> Yep!,...that's one krazy lookin' outfit ya got there....




Crazy
Well actually on the clean setting of my Deluxe the oilcan sounds quite nice-really metallic but smooth physical distortion-lots of sustain and a nice ringing natural reverb quality. I like it it looks like Art.
Ive got some more guitar stuff Ill see if I can get pics.


----------



## Gunny

Mooh: no reissues of the slab body instrument with a humbucker. The single coil bass is reissued in 2 versions...the Sting and a '54 ? reissue. You can see those at the Fender website.
I've used flats a lot lately, but currently have 2 used sets in a drawer in case I want to try that again. I was having trouble getting much out of the #1 G string, volume and tone-wise so took them off. I was afraid the same would happen with the Tele bass so it's got a (used, ie not so bright) set of rounds on it.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Gunny

oops, sorry - I was aware of that one.


----------



## Yerffej

gtrguy said:


> There's actually a Squier 'Vintage Modified' version of that now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked one up in a store the other day- it felt pretty goood but I didin't plug it in...
> 
> 
> gtrguy


 that bass is wicked looking, and has a great feel with beefy strings, but its really uncontrollably woofy when plugged in. a lot of cloudy lower mids and outrageous bass output.


----------



## dhutchings

Soupbone said:


> The guitar Which I call the Bush Special Crusader, just says Texaco on the head  and the Amp? Well it is a Made In USA DOD Grunge model- 100% Tube free.
> The whole set up sounds like the screamin' shits, just like it should if your into it-


Hello, Autumn project. I've got some cans of deck stain kicking around in my garage. I think it's time to Reduce, Re-use and Recycle!

I'd love to hear a sound clip of that baby playing!


----------



## Mooh

I bet that Squire reissue Tele bass doesn't have the same humbucker that the originals had. The reissue Tele Deluxe doesn't have the same humbucker design from what I understand. However, I'd be willing to tinker with it anyway. 

Thanks for the info folks...maybe it's time to go shopping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## goose

*american custom tele*










my guitar which my sister has painted, and which i am very proud of....


----------



## nordlav

*My '69 Fender Telecaster Lefty*

Here's a pic of what is primarily a left handed 1969 Fender Telecaster. Unfortunately the original neck (stolen) and pickups were replaced. I bought this in the 1980s from a guy that played the bar scene. It's got the scars to prove it, with more chips than a bag of Lays and a cigarette burn on the headstock. The replacement neck is a nice birds eye maple with rosewood fingerboard that was slimmed down. The neck pickup is a mini-humbucking and the bridge has a Seymour Duncan Hot Rail. It plays great, although I'm seriously considering swapping the pups for some Tele Reissues or Noiseless to try for more of a vintage Tele look and sound. 
Prior to the Tele, my first electric was a left handed 1984 Ibanez Artist AR100CS, a beautiful guitar, but sooo heavy. You could tell you were wrapping you arms around some good mahogony, but sometimes we lefties have to take what we can get!


----------



## Robert1950

Petriw said:


> 80 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe - Cherry. Well worn No you can't have it. Yes I have 27 years of experience playing it. You can't have it 'cause you don't have enough money even then you can't. I have yet to play a better one of any vintage. I am taking this one to the grave.
> 
> 59 Les Paul Junior in friggin' incredible condition and very playable. Just about as good as the above. Excellent for slide work.
> 
> 85 Fender Stratocaster. Abused and loved
> 
> 2005 Art Lutherie Cutaway in Cherry
> 
> 1974 Traynor YRM-1 2X12 Celestion V30
> 
> Vox AC 50



Cool stuff. Cool first post. But one thing you will learn here is,........

Need Pics

Enjoy your time here.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

Been a while since I've been on here... here's an update of my pedals.



1) Heavily modded wah.
2) Phase 90 with depth pot
3) Rebote 2.5 delay with infinite repeat switch
4) Boss CE-2 with push pull pot depth intensity switch and vibrato switch
5) Germanium 4 knob Fuzz Face
6) Tyco Octavia with octave on/off switch and hi/low gain/grit switch
7) Sillcon 4 knob Fuzz Face
8) *not pictured* EA tremolo

More info and GUT PICS can be found here:
http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w106/Cpt_sergeant/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PaulS

Did you rehouse the pedals and add mods?? clean looking setup. I've seen some modded wahs but that one takes the cake, what's under the hood ???


----------



## NoTSoAgILe

Nah it's all made from scratch. I got the boards from Tonepad and general guitar gadgets, and parts from smallbear and other sites.

The wah has pots for volume, gain/bass, mids, Q/vocal, 4 position rotary sweep cap switch, and a volume pedal mod. It also has fish caps, a 497mh halo inductor... for that extra mojo sauce.



You can check out gut pics of the other pedals and mods I did to my Blues Jr. in the link of my previous post.


----------



## Accept2

For any of us using Yahoo photos, they are closing the Yahoo photo site this summer and making everyone move to Flikr. Its actually pretty cool, and it can even generate slideshows. I've moved my pix over, and I think I like it better than the old system...........


http://www.flickr.com/photos/accept2/sets/72157601034910181/


----------



## famouspogs

ladies and gentlemen, i introduce, the worst guitar ever. the tape-o-caster










its called the tape-o-caster because its covered in masking tape.


----------



## nordlav

*1990 Ibanez RG550L*

I just picked this up on my local Kijiji. 1990 Ibanez RG550L. Maple neck and fretboard (well used), original pickups and tremolo. Seller said the 5 way switch was broken by his kids so he had a Fender 5 way switch installed and the original black tremolo arm was lost. He replaced it with a chrome right handed aftermarket piece. It's got a couple of dings, one on the top of the body and one on the bottom.It also had the Ibanez neon green volume and tone knobs when I bought it, which gave it a sort of Steve Vai look to it. The originals were also included so I swapped them back as I prefer the black on black look and put the neon green knobs on ebay. It plays really well and is a nice contrast to my '69 Fender Telecaster. With a soft gig bag included, it cost me $170 and I sold the green knobs for $29 so my total hit for this lefty was $141 New Brunswick clams. 
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2923017370056102595WmXGJm


----------



## Guest

nordlav said:


> With a soft gig bag included, it cost me $170 and I sold the green knobs for $29 so my total hit for this lefty was $141 New Brunswick clams.


What a deal! I've been hunting for an old maple-necked RG for a while now. A project guitar. RGs stripped of that paint and oiled up sound big and bold.


----------



## Roidster

me and my rig


----------



## puscifer

i get a dinosaur jr/slayer vibe from that pic for some reason


----------



## sesroh

picked up a jcm 900 yesturday for $500. I couldn't refuse it


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

*Re:*

Updated pics coming soon.


----------



## stukely

*Custom Guitar*

Hi I posted earlier in the "Luthiers Forum", but I thought you might be interested in my latest creation. For the record I have been designing and building guitars for over 25 years under the "Stukely" banner. This particular instrument was built for a client in the US. 

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h6...paltfull-1.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h6.../CONVAR167.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h6.../CONVAR168.jpg

Sorry about the links but I'm still figuring out how to post pics directly
Cheers


----------



## millenium_03

Pictures does'nt appear... you have to copy the IMG (last line under the picture you want to show us) in your reply....


----------



## sailorjosh

My two main axes -










This one is fun to play - an old harmony hollow body.










and my current amp set up, a Peavey valveking. (Also in the picture an old Hondo II les paul and an Art and Lutherie acoustic.)


----------



## Tarl

Nice setup. I have the exact same model and colour Art and Lutherie acoustic. Very impressive guitar for the price.


----------



## Drazden

Well, I've got a few pics here. Most of them are from last summer, and I don't have any of my amplifier. 

I've currently got

a 1989 USA Custom Jackson Soloist









2001 Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster









2001 Fender Iron Maiden Stratocaster









19?? Peavey USA Predator
Marshall DSL50 (it's orange...never seen another orange one)
and a Beaver Creek acoustic/electric


----------



## washburned

*Finally have a pic.*

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0515bj6.jpg

Left to right : '95 Washburn Laredo with Kinmans; '99 Fender Lonestar;'04 Squier Strat with SD'59 Broadcaster P'ups in neck and bridge; Washburn P290 with HB in bridge; '85 Heritage Stat;'05 Tribute (G&L) L2000; '05 Taylor 214E. 
The back line: Koch Studiotone; '74 Orange OR80; SWR 350x with Avatar SB112 cab
Effects: Dunlop Cry Baby wah; Captain Coconut (octave, fuzz and chorus); Tone Bone Hot Brirish.

Missing: Black '01 Washburn J9 thinline with SD Phat Cats.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Drazden said:


> 2001 Fender Iron Maiden Stratocaster


That's cool, I've never heard of these. I guess it's a polywog (Dave Murray) strat?


----------



## Drazden

When I saw them, I believe Dave and Adrian used them at some point during the show.

Duncan Hot Rails in the neck and middle position, JB Jr. in the bridge.
Floyd Rose bridge. These guitars just scream. It's probably the most souped-up Fender I've ever seen.

It's got a mirrored pickguard on it; that pic was taken while I had it switched out for a while.


----------



## guitarzan

my Traynor YSR1 custom reverb head and Godin LG with seymour duncans.
not pictured are the 1977 Ovation Custom balladeer, 1987 American Kramer pacer custom 2, Traynor 2x12 cab and Behringer Vampire head and Behringer 4x12 cab.


----------



## geckodog

Here's a couple new family pics, without my acoustic and 2 classicals.


----------



## millenium_03

My god... Where is the couch ?????:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## simescan

Holy crap Geckodog,...I'm totally speechless. How does one acumulate so many guitars!!!


----------



## Rex Lannegan

:food-smiley-004:











I don't feel bad after seeing Gekodog's....


----------



## geckodog

simescan said:


> Holy crap Geckodog,...I'm totally speechless. How does one acumulate so many guitars!!!



Haha, I have a real hard time parting with things, and an easy way of finding cool things.


----------



## trevorthegreat

i dont have quite as many guitars as geckodog

heres my bass 









my electric guitarrr








my fender acoustic









not gonna post my amps


----------



## Ophidian

I can't remember if I posted my Jagaur anyway here it is.


----------



## zontar

Nice black & chrome look. If I ever get another Fender--I'd look for something like that.


----------



## zontar

Here are my guitars from 1990. The picture was taken on a cheap camera.
I can post better pictures when I find them, or I take new ones.

I still have all of them, although the black Les Paul is playable now. I got it used and the previous owner forced Duncan Soapbars into it. I prefer humbuckers, so it now has Duncan humbuckers in it, restoring it in a sense to what it was like originally. I also changed the Grovers the previous owner had put on to replace the original machine heads. They were replaced with mini Schallers.










The two on the floor are copies, both Granadas (made by Aria).


----------



## shoretyus

What guitars? ,,, nice bar


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> What guitars? ,,, nice bar


That's actually one of those old TV/stereo consoles. Somebody had gutted it and put in mirrors where the TV went and a shelf. The right side top slid over and there was storage on that side from above. I got it for free, and it made a handy place to rest my guitars for the picture. It would have made a lousy bar.
But if you could see to the left of that picture you'd have seen a bar style counter dividing the living room from the kitchen.

But what about the guitars?


----------



## Fluffy

Here is my guitar (first one) Modified Washburn Seymour Duncan Alnico II Pro in neck position, mighty mite in bridge, pots all replaced with 250k, input jack and pickup selector upgraded, bridge and tailpiece upgraded to Gotoh parts and tone pros under the tailpiece. Buzz Feiten retrofit. I'm lookin' forward to learnin' on this guitar.


----------



## bobb

*My Stuff - Part 1*

Just realized that I haven't "contributed" to this thread yet, so here goes.

My #1 for over 20 years - 1987 Strat-style built at Not Just Another Music Shop in it's current configuration. The tailpiece/bridge/whammy bar is a Shift 2001/Washburn Wonderbar. The body had not been routed for a tailpiece, so we decided on the Shift since it is a top mount using only four screws and no wood would be lost. The locknut setup is an original Bill Edwards system using cam levers instead of hex nuts. Still works great to this day.



















2004 MIK Tokai Love Rock


----------



## bobb

*My Stuff - Part 2*

The latest acquisition is this 1992 Fender American Standard Stratocaster found on consignment.











And finally decibels by Marshall. JCM900 4101 100W combo, AVT412a cab and an MG15dfx for those quieter moments when I'm not in the mood for peeling paint.


----------



## greco

Fluffy said:


> Here is my guitar (first one) Modified Washburn Seymour Duncan Alnico II Pro in neck position, mighty mite in bridge, pots all replaced with 250k, input jack and pickup selector upgraded, bridge and tailpiece upgraded to Gotoh parts and tone pros under the tailpiece. Buzz Feiten retrofit. I'm lookin' forward to learnin' on this guitar.


Great lookin' guitar Fluffy 

Natural finish is so nice.

..........you will be playing cool tunes soon with that one.

Now......what about the amp?

Enjoy sdsre

Dave


----------



## MGP141

*my "gear"*

Old "rig"










New 










Hopefully will be improved upon in the near future with a few more additions (strat, wah, delay, homebrew VJ)


----------



## suttree

my #1 tele, new pickups (tom shorts' handwired), and a rocking new pickguard... caption suggested on another board (i'm not rocking for jesus or anything)...


----------



## Guest

suttree said:


> my #1 tele, new pickups (tom shorts' handwired), and a rocking new pickguard... caption suggested on another board (i'm not rocking for jesus or anything)...


Was that on GuitarGeek? I seem to recall some dude on GG lighting up Jesus' eye with a blue LED on that pickguard...was that you?


----------



## suttree

iaresee said:


> Was that on GuitarGeek? I seem to recall some dude on GG lighting up Jesus' eye with a blue LED on that pickguard...was that you?


nope, not me. no LEDs installed.


----------



## LowWatt

I finally gathered up the children for a family portrait.


----------



## MGP141

not sure if I posted this hear or not


----------



## bryguy9

*My Girls*

So these will be my new PC-Desktop Wallpaper...










And with the Acousti-girls...










Mmmmm, did someone say wood?!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Diablo

Newbie here, so I'll lay my cards on the table 
I'd like to add to it: some more effects, a genuine LP Custom, a Jackson SL-1, Ibanez Vai Jem. Ya, that should do it.


----------



## Mogwaii

Diablo said:


> Newbie here, so I'll lay my cards on the table
> I'd like to add to it: some more effects, a genuine LP Custom, a Jackson SL-1, Ibanez Vai Jem. Ya, that should do it.


Thats just an awesome selection of guitars

Congrats!


----------



## Roidster

my lastest
before xmas








after xmas,i was bored no paint was used to do the camo


----------



## pattste

A small but growing family :










2006 Gibson ES-335 Dot Reissue (Memphis Custom Shop) and 2004 Epiphone Emperor Regent (Peerless Plant, Korea)

My favorite shown with my only amplifier so far, Peavey Classic 30, modified with a TubeGuard, TubeTamer and JJ tubes.


----------



## juvzleyn

*Hi!*

Hi guys! I'm a newbie here at the forum, im from Vancouver BC and i want to share the guitar gear i have collected so far. This is a wonderful and very informative forum.


----------



## Roidster

welcome to the forums man,this is a great place
and nice gear,there are a lot of gibson owners here


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

*My Guitar Gear*

After 5 years of swapping gear in and out of my home I think I'm finally happy with my current rig:

*Guitars:*

*MIJ Fender '62 Reissue Strat *
-57/62 pu's
-Guitarworks Kit
-American Hardware
-Made the radius 7.25" @ nut to 10" @ the heel...makes for better chording near the nut & better soloing up high

*Custom Made Les Paul*
-Too much to say about this guitar so i'll keep it short...I took a semi started les paul and finished it at the F-Bass shop. Has uber fast action, great sustain and a thin profile. Used gotoh hardware, gibson classic pu's & pots/electronics used in F-Bass' instruments...the picture does NOT do this guitar justice to say the least...I'll have to throw a good one up sometime.

*Amp:*

*'73 Fender Twin Reverb*
-Blackfaced
-A few other mods and tweaking done by John Templeton in Ancaster (making this the best clean amp I've heard to date)

I'm also running this through a

*Marshall JCM 800 Slant 4x12 cab*

*Pedalboard:*

-Vox 848 Wah with Garmopat mods (true bypass, blue LED, and loads of trimpots and new components)
-Catalinbread Hyperpak
-Electro-Harmonix Russian Big Muff with Mohomods..mods
-Hartman SFZ Dual Stage Fuzz
-Tech 21 Sansamp GT2
-MXR Phase 90 with JoeDiecast script mod
-Dunlop TS-1 Tremolo
-Boss DM-2 Analog Delay
-Line 6 DL4 Delay/Looper (Used for Delays)
-Line 6 DL4 Delay/Looper (Used for Looper)
-J.Everman "The Pot" Volume/Tone control
-Planet Waves Chromatic Tuner
-Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2 Plus Power Supply

& to keep everything neat I'm using planet waves cables and connectors.


----------



## Archer

Here are some of my current guitars...I used to have a lot more but am thinning the collection in favor of Amplifiers:

2006 Tom Anderson Hollow Classic









2007 Tom Anderson Drop Top









2003 Tom Anderson Classic - this one is my baby


----------



## Archer

1994 Brian Moore C-55









2005 PRS Custom 24 (the only guitar with Gold hardware that hasnt made me want to throw up)









2002 Gibson Les Paul Standard









1984 Kramer Pacer mutt guitar


----------



## Archer

Here is my Hamer Vector. It is a 1979 Prototype for a Vector design that never went into production. Triple coil bridge pickup, series/parallel switch...cool guitar but it doesnt get used much.










I dont have pics of all the amps, but I have a Mesa Stiletto Ace 2X12, a Matchless Lightning 2X12, a Koch Multitone 2X12 and a Mesa Nomad 45 head which feeds a Mesa 2X12 rectifier cab. I used to have a bunch of THD cabs but sold them off. I have recently urchased a Harry Joyce Custom 30 combo...should be here in a week or so.

Here are some amp photos:

























I have about 20-25 pedals...not going to list them.


----------



## pattste

Those Tom Anderson are just beautiful, Archer.

Nice collection of amplifiers, too. Can you describe the Koch a little? How does it compare to your Mesa and Matchless? I've considered the smaller Koch (StudioTone?) before, seems like a good bedroom amp and may even be usable in a combo format if the drummer and bass aren't too loud. I plugged into one when I bought my Emperor Regent. Never had the chance to try one with my ES-335, however. Are they point-to-point?


----------



## Archer

Koch amps are made on cct boards, there is hand wiring where there needs to be hand wiring but they are not a point to point hand wired amp (I think whole 'handwired' thing is snake oil but that is neither here nor there)

It is a really versatile amp and is one of my favorite pieces, great cleans (more HIwatt than Fender) and fantastic crunch tones. Does high gain really well too.

Well worth the $$$.


----------



## dobsont

garretrevels said:


> Hey, I know my collection is a bit more "low rent" then most here, but it's what I dig, hopefully some of you will too.
> 
> all thats missing is my 90's reissue Danelectro 59 DC-pro (jimmy page model) that I loaned to somebody.


Man I LOVE your collection. lofu IMHO you've got great taste -- or at least the same taste as me...


----------



## JimiGuy7

Here it is, I'll try to get some pics.

Gibson Les Paul Swamp Ash Studio
Gibson Les Paul Studio
Gibson Les Paul Double Cut Faded
Fender Standard Stratocaster
Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer
Dunlop Jimi Hendrix JH-1 Wah
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive
Marshall JCM2000 DSL50
Crate 4x12 Cab Loaded with Celestion G12T-75's
1964 Silvertone 1484 Twin Twelve w/original 2x12 Jensen Cab

I feel weak with no pics, but I'll try soon. Plus I imagine you get the point, I got some GAS!

Jeff


----------



## peacock159

*gear*

:rockon2:My gear is neat. I've got:

Traynor YCS100H (Amazing sounding amp)
Ibanez S prestige
Peavy Wolfgang
G series Takamine accoustic

Here is a vid of my Peavy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DND1NBxIlA


----------



## pattste

peacock159 said:


> :rockon2:Here is a vid of my Peavy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DND1NBxIlA


:bow:

I'm speechless. 

One of the most amazing shred videos I've ever seen. Some guys have won guitar contests with half your skills.


----------



## thecornman

Here is some pictures of my guitars. I don't have any of my other stuff yet so I will start with this.


----------



## nonreverb

*The Gibson Brothers*








IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## nonreverb

*The Gibson Brothers*

05 '59 Historic, 91 Byrdland, 63 ES 355


----------



## ssdeluxe

non-reverb, that is one hell of a tone line up ! very nice. orig stop bar tail on the 63 ???? that is rare.


p.s. how do you like the historic paul ???


----------



## nonreverb

Unfortunately not origional...actually most of the parts on it are repro Gibson. When I got it, it had been ravaged for most of the origional parts except for the pickguard, tuners and truss cover.
I like the Les Paul a lot. The only thing I changed on it was the bridge PU. I swapped it out for a Burstbucker Pro.



ssdeluxe said:


> non-reverb, that is one hell of a tone line up ! very nice. orig stop bar tail on the 63 ???? that is rare.
> 
> 
> p.s. how do you like the historic paul ???


----------



## Ti-Ron

Marcel Furlanetto said:


>


Hey Marcel, can you tell me more about that bridge? I almost have the same guitar than you but I have a normal Fender bridge! Yours look like more "special"!
Nice rig by the way!


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Marcel, can you tell me more about that bridge? I almost have the same guitar than you but I have a normal Fender bridge! Yours look like more "special"!
> Nice rig by the way!


Thanks a lot! ..Could have used a more clear pic but oh well. The bridge looks the way is does because I have an ash tray cover like those old vintage guitars. Its great as I can rest my palm down on it as I play & and it cleans up the guitars look. They're relatively cheap (I think they go for about $25 new) and they simply snap on.

P.S you should post some pics of your CIJ '62....I love the jap strats!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey davetcan, I looked back in this thread to see you collection and it's awsome! I really love your seafoamgreen strat! Wich amp will you sold if you keep that one?

Mercelo: Where did you got you ash tray cover? I love the look of it! I'll post some pics of my new strat later tonight!


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey davetcan, I looked back in this thread to see you collection and it's awsome! I really love your seafoamgreen strat! Wich amp will you sold if you keep that one?
> 
> Mercelo: Where did you got you ash tray cover? I love the look of it! I'll post some pics of my new strat later tonight!


That strat is a Schecter Tradition from 1990. Best Strat I've ever had the pleasure to play.

I'll be selling a VHT Pitbull 45 1 x 12 combo and an 18 watt clone head built by martin newell I'm told. Both are really great amps and I'll likely miss them at some point, it won't be the first or last time that's happened. :smile:


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Ti-Ron said:


> Mercelo: Where did you got you ash tray cover? I love the look of it! I'll post some pics of my new strat later tonight!


I got my bridge cover from my guitar shop but heres a link to a handful of them:
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=3&fsoo=2

Heres a genuine fender bridge cover, brand new for $15 including shipping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-FENDER-...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

If you don't want to go the ebay route most guitar stores carry them. Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> I got my bridge cover from my guitar shop but heres a link to a handful of them:
> http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=3&fsoo=2
> 
> Heres a genuine fender bridge cover, brand new for $15 including shipping:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-FENDER-...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If you don't want to go the ebay route most guitar stores carry them. Looking forward to those pics.


Badly, they said "Will not fit on import model"!  For now, here's the pics of my Strat!









If you want to see more of it go to: http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t20/Ti-Ron/Guitares/

I have to say it's the best guitar I ever played! Before I was sure Strat and single coil wasn't for me and now I dream about it at the moment where I stop playin' it!


----------



## hollowbody

*Family Portrait*

Here's my current collection. A 50th anniversary American Deluxe Strat, an Epi SG with a Gibson Classic 57 in the neck and a Classic 57 Plus in the bridge, electronics replaced with CTS and Switchcraft, and an Epi dot. The YGL-3 markIII in the back screams with every single one of these girls. I'm so completely happy with my gear!!!


----------



## cbrown0019

2005 Fender Koa Strat
2006 Fender 60th Aniv. MIM Standard Tele
2006 Gretsch G5128
2002 Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus
2007 FR50 Resonator
2002 Ibanez AW60CE
2001 Fender Hot Rod Deluxe









And this one is in the making...


----------



## starjag

The two in my avatar...
2007 Carvin AE185 - mahogany neck and wings, flamed koa top
2008 Carvin SC90 - FT6 piezo bridge, maple/walnut neck, walnut wings
Both pure tung oil finish


----------



## bryguy9

*Walnut*

Dr_iggi:

Tell me about the walnut? I have been fussing about with choices at Carvin of and on for a while. 

What made you choose walnut? How heavy is it compared to mahogany? How different does it sound?

Bryguy
:rockon:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

cbrown0019 said:


> And this one is in the making...


That's quite different than all of your other stuff....


----------



## cbrown0019

Hamm Guitars said:


> That's quite different than all of your other stuff....


Yeah...there was once a time when all the 80's metal scene controlled my stereo. I had seen this design on some guitars, but I wanted to change the colours around abit. I'm still undecided on the way it's going to end up, so I've left it as a work in progress before i got to far in finishing it.


----------



## zontar

bryguy9 said:


> Dr_iggi:
> 
> Tell me about the walnut? I have been fussing about with choices at Carvin of and on for a while.
> 
> What made you choose walnut? How heavy is it compared to mahogany? How different does it sound?
> 
> Bryguy
> :rockon:


I've played walnut SG's & mahogany ones--the mahogany ones felt heavier--but that could be me. The tone is a warmer--or at least I thought so, but you could still make them scream. But I'd wait for Dr_iggi to make sure.


----------



## pattste

I may have shown this before but I have a new camera and better pics :smile:

Gibson Memphis Custom Shop ES-335 Dot Reissue

Peavey Classic 30 with low-gain JJ tubes, TubeGuard and TubeTamer.


----------



## MetallicaRHCP

Some really nice gear in this thread. Here's my 2007 Olympic White Fender American Standard Strat:


----------



## zontar

Strats and SG's are the only guitars that normally look good in white--most others don't. (I'm not a Gretsch fan--or I'd add a certain Gretsch as well.)

Nice Strat!


----------



## starjag

bryguy9 said:


> Tell me about the walnut? I have been fussing about with choices at Carvin of and on for a while.


Both Carvins that I have are neck-through guitars, so the tone comes mostly from the neck wood.

The solidbody one has a maple/walnut neck... the tone is bright and very tight with lots of clarity. The walnut wings help her growl even more. On the heavy side with a bit over 8.5lbs. It balances very well on the shoulder though, so weight is not a problem.

The choice of pickups for a maple/walnut guitar appears to be key. I have a low output pickup in the neck position that is very smooth and coil-splits nicely. And a hotter pickup in the bridge, not hot but hotter than the neck pickup. The maple/walnut neck and a good bridge pickup will cut through anything.

The semihollow one is all mahogany with a koa top. Pretty much the opposite extreme in terms of tone and weight here... very warm and about 5lbs. This is my numero uno guitar.

I have had many guitars, including some nice Gibsons and Godins... but now I play Carvin exclusively. You will not regret it if you order one. And you have 10 days to return it if some some reason you do not like it.


----------



## Edutainment

It's not much but it works. When I'm better/have a job I'll get something better (lofu Airline DLX).

MetallicaRHCP, I'm lovin' that white Strat.


----------



## zontar

Hey--do you like playing it?
Is it fun?

Then no apologies needed.

There's nothing wrong with wanting a new and/or different one.

I'd say most of here with more than one guitar have been in your shoes.

My first electric was a MIJ Les Paul copy. It's a guitar I may sell one day. But not because I hate it, but because there's nothing it does that I don't have something that does it better. But it was a decent guitar to learn on for what it is.


----------



## Gibson

hey man playing a squire is all good

im a newbi to the site, and props to the admin

when i get my guitar back from my cuz, ill post some pics, its a squire strat that im having custom painted, and being converted to a fretless, have yet to actually try it, hell i havn't even seen the picture yet. 
cant wait


----------



## Max Powers

Minus the SG


----------



## Max Powers

with V30's


----------



## dobsont

*Mine*











Left to Right, Strung:
Gretsch 5120
Mann Bass
Washburn hb15c 
SX '52 tele copy
Ibanez artcore - modded w/ GFS retrotrons and coil tap switch
Left to Right, Cabled:
Salvage 5e3 clone
1x12 'Cathedral' box
Rented Blues Jr
Rangemaster Clone ( on cathedral)
Dano Fab Echo
Hammond A-100 reverb/power chassis - sparkly, needs another input stage.


----------



## zontar

Max--what brand is that LP copy?


----------



## Max Powers

zontar said:


> Max--what brand is that LP copy?


Hey zontar, it's an Edwards.


----------



## KoskineN

Here is mine:

ESP/LTD EC-1000, Fender Telecaster Lite Ash(in case) and Mesa Roadster










...and a closer pic of my updated pedalboard (sorry crappy cell pic):


----------



## Diablo

Diablo said:


> Newbie here, so I'll lay my cards on the table
> I'd like to add to it: some more effects, a genuine LP Custom, a Jackson SL-1, Ibanez Vai Jem. Ya, that should do it.


Ok the ESP LTD KH603 is gone, since replaced by these ebony fretted, set necked beauties (Peavey EXP Jack Daniels Ed. and 1991 Gibson Les Paul Limited Ed.).


----------



## zontar

Max Powers said:


> Hey zontar, it's an Edwards.



Thanks, visually it's a well done copy--other than the headstock it could be taken as a Gibson--at least in those pictures.

So how does the sound compare?
(I'm just curious, I already have a Gibson.)


----------



## Evilmusician

Id love to try an Edwards ,my Burny is amazing ,most newer Gibby 's I've played are overpriced junk!:rockon:


----------



## Evilmusician

Woh you built those LP's nice flame,see thats what a Gibby should look like !
nice job!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ENDITOL

My balls of fury:


----------



## jane

So I added a Strat. It's an '87... my birth year


----------



## 4x12

Well heres a few pics of my gear... not very up to date but still recent.


*Amps pt 1 :*


----------



## 4x12

*Amps pt 2 :*


----------



## 4x12

*Guitars pt 1:*

*Dean Dark Knight*


----------



## 4x12

*Guitars pt 2*

*Dean FBD*


----------



## 4x12

*Guitars pt 3*

*Dean DimeSlime*


----------



## 4x12

*Guitars pt 5 :*


*Washburn Slime:*


----------



## 4x12

*Guitars pt 6:*


*Fender Heartfield's :* _(better pics of these to come)_


----------



## 4x12

*Last but not least...*

*Yamaha Acoustic :*


----------



## SkyFire_ca

May i be the first to say, what a nice collection and some well taken pictures too. Great collection of Dean's finest, as well. Those Heartfields sure look neat.
SkyFire


----------



## Guest

Re: 4x12's collection: you must be a jazz and country player. :wink:


----------



## 4x12

iaresee said:


> Re: 4x12's collection: you must be a jazz and country player. :wink:


yeah, you pretty much nailed it


----------



## faracaster

iaresee said:


> Re: 4x12's collection: you must be a jazz and country player. :wink:


That's exactly what I was thinking. I was imagining his wardrobe closet.....probably lots of spring colours, fun and light fabrics....fuscha, ochres, plums, limes. You know the look.


----------



## 4x12

Actually, i'm more of cargo jeans and plain t-shirt kinda guy. On the weekends I go all out... 

Funny thing is i've had well over 25 + guitars at one point or another... from MIM Strats, ESP's, LTD's, Fendre's HM Strat, Fender Elan's (PRS type guitar), Ibanez, BC Rich and these are the only ones I wanna keep. I sold off about 6 Heartfields in the last 2 years and kept the ones I play the most... Heres a few pics of what I sold these past 3 years :

*Everything on this pic*









*Fender Elan I*









*Washburn Pro Dime*









*Fender HM Strat (EMG's)*


----------



## 4x12

*Sold the white one and recently sold the first bottom 3 guitars in this one*











You know, i'd rather sell and move what I don't play with to get more gear... For me, the Dean's are 
incredibly easy guitars to play. Sitting or standing they just hand right. Well balanced and sound 
awesome! The "C" neck's play really well and the "V" neck just smoke!! I find the "V" neck Deans 
cause less hand fatigue over long periods of playing time. I could try and post different pics of 
both necks.


----------



## bagpipe

4x12 said:


> but with lower gain pups or even the stock pups on the Deans you can almost play anything you feel like... blues, jazz, rock... anything really.


I dont think they'll take off as blues guitar until John Mayer starts playing them. :rockon2:


----------



## 4x12

bagpipe said:


> I dont think they'll take off as blues guitar until John Mayer starts playing them. :rockon2:


nonsense.... Billy Gibbons Billy-Bo isnt a regular "blues guitar" and good ol' Billy makes them sound damn good!! Remember, its the player not the guitar!
but a cool looking axe sure helps!


----------



## Max Powers

zontar said:


> Thanks, visually it's a well done copy--other than the headstock it could be taken as a Gibson--at least in those pictures.
> 
> So how does the sound compare?
> (I'm just curious, I already have a Gibson.)


If they were both being played behind a curtain I personally would never be able to tell which was which. I don't think most could, but of course there are always some who swear up and down that they could. What have you.

It plays just as well and it's finished just as well. They get praise to no end on the H-C forums.

Comes down to preference and price if you ask me.
(i had a gibson and sold it. Great guitar but I couldn't tell where all those extra bucks were going)


----------



## DarthV

Couple of mine:

1993 Ibanez s540 Saber:











2003 Ibanez S470FOF:



















What a unique color, eh?

I should shine up the old Fender 1988 'Metal' Strat and get some photos of it.

Haven't taken any photos of my other gear either... Peavey 6505 2x12 combo and a few pedals


----------



## Max Powers

DarthV said:


> Couple of mine:
> 
> 1993 Ibanez s540 Saber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Ibanez S470FOF:
> 
> 
> What a unique color, eh?
> 
> I should shine up the old Fender 1988 'Metal' Strat and get some photos of it.
> 
> Haven't taken any photos of my other gear either... Peavey 6505 2x12 combo and a few pedals


Lemme know if you ever decide to sell that 03 S470!


----------



## geckodog

4x12 said:


> *Guitars pt 1:*
> 
> *Dean Dark Knight*


What's with the tape?


----------



## torndownunit

I was rounding up photos of gaer past and present last night. I found photos of about 80% of my stuff.

http://www.berzerker.net/torndownunits/gear/

Never realized how much stuff I have had till I saw it all in photos.


----------



## 4x12

geckodog said:


> What's with the tape?


It's got to do with the Floyd. When dumping the strings one of the E strings can sometimes get caught under the pups. So this prevents it from happening.


----------



## DarthV

Max Powers said:


> Lemme know if you ever decide to sell that 03 S470!


I'm thinking about buying one of the new 2008 S5470 MIJ Prestiges, but I'd probably have to sell the s540 to make space. It took me 6-7 months to track down the Flare Orange Flat S470, so it ain't going anywhere!


----------



## Max Powers

DarthV said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of the new 2008 S5470 MIJ Prestiges, but I'd probably have to sell the s540 to make space. It took me 6-7 months to track down the Flare Orange Flat S470, so it ain't going anywhere!


hehe boooo....

I guess I'll just have to get one of the new prestiges.


----------



## dobsont

Man TDU - you've got some covetable stuff in that link.
I want the Reverbrocket and BF Princeton reverb...
I dig the DeArmond m77t too.


----------



## Peter

Wow I feel like a real noob checking out all the badass axes in here. I felt the need to register for the forums today to add more Explorer to the mix though!

Here's my baby:










:rockon:


----------



## zontar

Most likely every collection of guitars you've seen here started with just one guitar (I suppose it is possible somebody here bought 2 guitars at once as their first.) Don't worry about it--if you're meant to have more it will happen.

And that looks like a very good guitar to start off with.


----------



## cody69869

*my gear*

*GUITARS*

Jackson RR3 (3rd guitar)









I got a RR tribute backplate for the RR3









Jackson JS30 Warrior w/ a Seymour Duncan Dimebucker (6th guitar)









Jackson JS1 Dinky (5th guitar)


----------



## cody69869

*more of my gear*

*OTHER GUITARS*

Jay Turser RR V Copy (2nd guitar)









Aria STG Strat (1st guitar)










NOT PICTURED.....Kenneth Acoustic (my 3rd guitar)


----------



## cody69869

*more of my gear*

*AMPS*


Marshall MG250DFX









Used to own this- Randall RX75









Aria 10 watt practice
(NO PIC)

Rented this for a talent show, chances are its what Im gonna buy for my next amp









Yamaha 50 watt- sold it last year


----------



## cody69869

*Last Of My Gear*

*PEDALS*

Dunlop Wylde Wah









Dunlop EVH Phase 90









Digitech Brian May Sig.


----------



## GibsonTay37

wow, Cody sure has alot of shit:sport-smiley-002:

jk lol:rockon2:


----------



## BlackMerde

*help*

hOW DO I POST PICTURES?


----------



## guitarzan

my new baby, a sunburst highway one strat.


----------



## Tarl

Very nice. I have a black HWY 1 Strat......good choice.


----------



## rhh7

*How do you lock down a Strat tremolo?*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Depending on string gauge, you need certain number of springs to get it to float. I have 5 springs on mine because I have it locked down.
> 
> With CS strats you get all 5 springs but it comes with 3 in place.


I want to put 5 springs on mine and lock it down also, could you explain briefly how this is done?

Where can one get springs, my guitar only came with 3.

Thanks a million!


----------



## rhh7

*And the winner is...!*











After enjoying 48 pages of incredible gear...if I could have only one of them...

It would have to be this one!!

Could you please tell us some specifics about this guitar? Pickups, etc.?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Mogwaii

Some of my gits


----------



## rockinbluesfan

*Some lefty stuff!*

Fender strat
Carvin tl60 with bill lawrences
NB Custom
Yamaha APX 700


----------



## Mogwaii

??????

They're all backwards? I think you should return them!


----------



## zontar

Electrix said:


> ??????
> 
> They're all backwards? I think you should return them!


Maybe it was the photographer?

AT least the middle two could easily be restrung and have a strap knob on the "top" horn.

:smile:


----------



## garretrevels

I really need to get some updated pics of my guits, I've taken advantage of the nice weather and took a couple pics of two of em' out on my deck........here they are........more to come. 2 down, 19 to go.


----------



## mysweetshadow747

I know this is supposed to be like a "vintage guitar showoff", but I just feel like posting a pic of what's probably my most unique guitar. I've had it for about 5 years, and since I bought it I can't find another one.


----------



## zontar

My impression is it's show off your gear--no matter what it is.
So you did.

I'm not crazy about the shape, but what's it like to play?

The Iceman looks cool--and is comfortable to play. (One of the reasons I own one.)
Mockingbirds look cool, but I don't find them comfortable to play. (One of the reasons I don't own one.)

This is a crazier shape--what's it like to play?


----------



## mysweetshadow747

Well, I gotta say, playing sitting down takes some getting used to. I've been playing it for quite a while so my chest and inner thigh have been callused to it haha. I love the shape, but it's actually quite big and heavy for standing up too. About as heavy, if not a little heavier, than a Les Paul (And with the coffin case I bought for it, the whole package weighs like 20 pounds or something, maybe a little heavier?). However, for the price I paid, I can't complain much. I think I ended up paying just under $500 for it, including shipping. The pickups are actually pretty good for being cheap BC Rich pickups. They work really well for pinch harmonics, although they can be a little bassy. I'm not totally crazy about the massive frets either, because I'm used to playing my strat, but if I played this bad boy a little more often I might enjoy them. I find making a powerstance on stage is a little easier with this because of the bottom and rear cutouts though haha.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here are some pics of the older equipment I used to use 20 years ago when i was around 18 years old living on the West End of Toronto



Granada Les Paul










Iceman Copy



















Garnet Amp


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Here are some pics from the past month or 2......things have changed


My amps, Fender Frontman 15R and a Peavey Valve King 112









My guitars acuostic belongs to my 7 year old daughter, Granda Leas Paul, Fender MIM Strat, Lado Flying V










Here are some of the mods I've made to the Strat, first off I re[alce the original pick ups with Texas Specials and then I got bored of that and repalced the bridge pick up with a Dimarzio Tone Zone. I also added the aged parts and strap locks


----------



## mysweetshadow747

I love that V man, that's a cool lookin guitar, must be good if you kept it this long!


----------



## Drazden

Canadian Charlie, can we have more closeup pics of the Lado? That thing is amazing. Have you owned it since new?


----------



## nordlav

*80's MIJ Fender '68 Reissue Stratocaster lefty*

Just bought this very nice left hand Japanese Fender Strat 1968 RI in classic sunburst. Serial number ("E") suggests mid-eighties. Great maple neck and fretboard. Just a few small dings at inconspicuous places on the body and some very light scratches on the tortoise pick-guard, otherwise it's in excellent shape.
The dark pick-guard initially put me off, I believe it would of had a white guard when new (maybe some MIJ experts can verify), but it played so nice and is so well constructed, I decided to pick it up ($350, no case). 
Here's a link to webshots:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2868906980056102595xuExgl?vhost=home-and-garden

** Update: Well I pulled the neck off as I was sending it to the shop for a set up and was a little surprised to see the neck dated 3-6-*89* and stamped *STB-67/L*. The body was similarly stamped TB-67L. So this is actually a 1967 Reissue, not a '68 RI. Not sure what the differences are, if any.
Thanks,


----------



## PaulS

I have a right handed MIJ strat also a 68RI same serial start (E) thus mid eighties and it did come with a white pickguard. Excellent buy for 350.00.


----------



## BenJammin

and the main 2 of the collection alone...


----------



## Vox71

I have a few different guitars. I have a few different amps. I have a few different pedals, but this is my favourite combination. No fuss, and unadultered.


----------



## 2Three

so much nice equipment. i wont bother posting my boring fender strat. well, it does the job...!


----------



## Mogwaii

2Three said:


> so much nice equipment. i wont bother posting my boring fender strat. well, it does the job...!


Do it. Strats are awesome!


----------



## zontar

2Three said:


> so much nice equipment. i wont bother posting my boring fender strat. well, it does the job...!


No such thing as a boring Strat.


----------



## Stratocaster

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Heres my setup...the Firebird and Pod will be up for sale soon I think...

Left to right:

Epiphone PR-7E electric/acoustic in Birds Eye Maple
Epiphone Firebird VII '63 Reissue
Yamaha Pacifica 112
Yamaha 4 string bass

Amp: Ibanez TB-100H head and Ibanez 4x12 cabinet
Effects rig: Line6 Pod XT Live, JD Crybaby Fazel Wah, Headphone amp, DI box


----------



## kw_guitarguy

more pics...


----------



## KoskineN

Lot of nice stuff around here!!!!!

Here is mine, very happy with it: Mesa Roadster, Fender Lite Ash Tele, ESP/LTD EC-1000 Deluxe and pedalboard (old version!)









An updated picture of my pedalboard here
http://hotimg15.fotki.com/a/207_253/163_109/setup_30_05_2008.jpg 

And finally my new Larrivée LV-03R acoutic guitar :smilie_flagge17:









Now I'm gasing for a PRS SE One! lofu


----------



## WEEZY

*chiming in*

Hi everyone, thanks so much for posting your gear, I just spent about an hour looking through everything - drooling.

Here's my current gear:

1) 2008 PRS McCarty - Black sunburst - made with rare White Korina Wood (African Limba wood - same as the original 58' Gibson Flying V's) ...still in the honeymoon phase, my wife is jealous of her - as she should be!

2) Pedal Board - TU-2 Tuner, Boss DD5 (with tap-tempo unlatched switch attached), Guyatone ST2 Compressor/Sustainer, Buddah wah, and a MXR micro amp. I also have the Line 6 Echo Park pedal, Boss Octaver, and Boss Dynamic Wah.





































Peavey Classic 50 - probably the best thing Peavey has ever made.

Cheers!!


----------



## WEEZY

oops, here's the Peavey Classic 50... 1989 edition. LOVE IT.


----------



## Stratocaster

ne1roc said:


> Finally, re-organized my bedroom studio! Heres some pics!


Hey, what's the white guitar third from the right? That thing is sweet. Kramer?


----------



## al3d

Stratocaster said:


> Hey, what's the white guitar third from the right? That thing is sweet. Kramer?


that's a late 80's Kramer Barretta, V2.0 basicaly..


----------



## Stratocaster

al3d said:


> that's a late 80's Kramer Barretta, V2.0 basicaly..


Damn nice.


----------



## Archer

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a pic of my Heritage Gary Moore. Number 30 of 75. I removed the pick guard and dropped in a fresh set of EMG's. I have had it for several years now, it is still number 1 with no competition in sight.



Curious what you mean by a 'Fresh' set of EMG pickups? Do you just mean new? I never knew EMG's went stale...


----------



## elindso

Maybe batteries:smile:

He meant new I'm willing to bet.


----------



## Evilmusician

Nice guitar ,but I'm not a fan of EMG's ah well to each there own cheers!:rockon:


----------



## sesroh




----------



## Stratocaster




----------



## Ti-Ron

*Tokai Love Rock 1982*

Here's a picture of my new (old) Tokai! I really love it! The old Seth lover set sings like anything else! I'll refresh it a little bit as soon as I get the parts!


----------



## Ti-Ron

*Tokai Love Rock 1982*

Is someone can deleted the mistaken posts please?


----------



## Ti-Ron

*Tokai Love Rock 1982*

Here's a picture of my new (old) Tokai! I really love it! The old Seth lover set sings like anything else! I'll refresh it a little bit as soon as I get the parts!


----------



## Kenmac

A Champ and a Love Rock. Great combination Ti-Ron. Your Fender Champ looks just like mine. Is it from 1970? Oh BTW I read about your modification to the amp and saw the before and after pictures.



Ti-Ron said:


> Here's a picture of my new (old) Tokai! I really love it! The old Seth lover set sings like anything else! I'll refresh it a little bit as soon as I get the parts!


----------



## Tarl

Ti Ron....nice looking guitar!! Those Tokais are great axes....good choice.

:banana:


----------



## Axeman16

cool stuff guys.


----------



## Stratocaster

Updated group pic im my dirty basement!


----------



## CM_X5

My current set up. Not much but it sounds good.


----------



## Evilmusician

Love the Maiden poster! Up the irons !:rockon2:


----------



## corailz

Nice pieces of gear guys!


----------



## NIK0

*Black Fender Stratocaster - Custom modified ala David Gilmour black strat*

Hey guys, thought I would show my favorite guitar.

It started out as a 2005 Eric Johnson and for the most part, the wood is all EJ but custom modified everything else.

The trick for picking out a strat is playing 2 or 3 dozen of them befor efinding the right one. No two are ever the same. I hand picked this and absolutely love the vibe this guitar has. Amazing 7lb weight and very acoustic.

David Gilmour has been the real reason I picked up a guitar. Mind you I have many influences but he started it for me. I love the look of an all black strat, not so much the intent of copying David's but I guess it might look that way if it were not for my black pickups.

The sound that I am after and what it sounds like in my head is very clear and clean. Jazzy undertones and bass that is very detailed. Boomy mids and cystal highs without any harshness or brassy overtones.

The result is my strat, ok, the mods:

- I first started out with ordering a custom single ply 8 hole pickguard to replace the white one.

- Ordered a custom made, hand wound pickup set from a pickup wizard named Smitty! The label on the pickups are MJS. I spent a good two hours on the phone with Smitty describing everything I want in a pickup and tones that I don't. I went over all the effects that I use and the amps I have. He asked me a lot of questions and after much talk, he came up with what he felt was going to be the perfect setup.

Went with AlNico 5 magnets instead of 2s because of the better pedal response from a stronger magnet. They were completly wound by hand and pot waxed. I chose a matte black solid cover and I think it looks simple and beautiful.

The ohms rating are 6.5k Neck, 6.5 Middle and 8k Bridge. There is zero noise from these pups and I can't begin to tell you how beautful they sound.

- Finally I had Smitty install a pickup switch that can activate the Bridge and Neck pickups to work together or all three. I cannot tell you how nice is to have this ability to do this and the versatilty in tone is amazing. With all three I get a very acoustic type of sound which I love. Gilmour of course has this same mod on his strat.

I will be making another upgrade next week actually. I will be buying the Callaham Vintage S bridge assembly kit with the shortie arm. As you can see in the pics I made a shortie arm myself and reversed the angle to experiment and gave me great results for comfort when in use. The Callaham assembly kit is supposed to give a very noticeable improvement and can't wait to install it.

Does anyone have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## Scottone

I think I've posted the guitar before, but I thought these two looked nice together.

Heatley Tradition + Stephenson 30 watt combo


----------



## pattste




----------



## Robert1950

A very nice All Canadian Rig if I've ever seen one.



Scottone said:


> Heatley Tradition + Stephenson 30 watt combo


----------



## ed2000




----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

It's not much.

Missing is my Squier '51 and the Barber LTD which is on the way (thanks to traynor_garnet)


----------



## greco

pattste said:


>


Now that is my kind of gear!!:food-smiley-004:

Nice pic.

Dave


----------



## WEEZY

Beautiful pattste!

How much was the red hot rod if you don't mind me asking? From L&M?

I am considering buying one. Or possibly the white lightning...

cheers!


----------



## pattste

WEEZY said:


> Beautiful pattste!
> 
> How much was the red hot rod if you don't mind me asking? From L&M?
> 
> I am considering buying one. Or possibly the white lightning...
> 
> cheers!


The amp was $700 plus taxes from Diplomate Musique on Beaubien street in Montreal. They bought a whole bunch of them and still had two in the warehouse plus the floor model when I bought mine around February or March. The normal price is around $800 I believe but since they had so many they were pricing them to go. The Celestion Vintage 30 speaker gives it a different character from the stock model. The clean channel isn't as bright and the drive channel sounds a little better (though still not very good).


----------



## Mogwaii

Nothing like a traditional surf axe!


----------



## WEEZY

Thanks pattste, sounds like you got a good deal! 

I ended up buying a used Hot Rod Deluxe from L&M yesterday ($400) - I'm going to change the speaker and tubes based on some info I got here. That should help make it sound like butta.

Here's my updated gear pic:


----------



## greco

WEEZY...nice looking gear. I'll bet you will be happy with the new amp.

Can you tell me more about your 335 (I'm a big fan of 335's)

Thanks

Dave


----------



## WEEZY

Hey Dave, thanks.

It's actually a 2001 Epiphone Dot... nothng too exciting, but it's been my #1 axe for 7 years and sounds/feels incredible for a Dot. Unfortunately, the new PRS is like crack so the semi-hollow isn't getting as much attention any more...


----------



## Riffhard

*2 of my 9*










image did not upload

Fender Deluxe Tele
Martin D-40


----------



## tomyam

Fender Blues Jr Billm modded.
pocket pod
boss gt6
Boomerang + phrase sampler
Pedal train 2 w/Hsc
shure sm57
Sennheiser HD280
Goudiefx comp - Clyde deluxe wah - eternity - ocd - 200lbs - bb preamp - Cusack TAW - Nova Delay- Dc Brick.
Tom Anderson Hollow Drop Top Classic (Walnut top w/Mahogany body)


----------



## Archer

Nice TAG.

what year is it?


I see you have 3 M pickups on the guitar....which ones?


----------



## tomyam

it's 2006.
it has m1 - m1 - and m2 at bridge!


----------



## Shaveenie

*Washburn Travel Guitar.*

Hi, this is Shaveenie.
I'm a new member, and I think this looks like a great forum.
I hope that I'm doing this right, as I'm not sure how to post 
a new thread.
Anyways, the other night I saw a guy in a campground north of 
St. Albert, AB. playing a small acoustic Washburn travel guitar.
It had a really nice sound, like a mandolin, almost. He said he
got it in Edmonton for $ 199.00 & it included a hardcase. 
I didn't hear where he got it. 
Can anyone help me, as I'd really like to buy one. Does anyone 
know of a shop in Edmonton that sells Washburn guitars ? 
Thank you very much, for your help.
Newbie..... Shaveenie .


----------



## derraj

hi...
i have:
a green vantage (not sure of the real name for my guitar)
a Line Six Pocket Pod
a rp50 model guitar processor
and a Yamaha amp
.......and im not sure if this counts but i also have:
lots of different pro recording software and a laptop with a state of the art sound card.
:rockon2::banana::rockon::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

Shaveenie said:


> Can anyone help me, as I'd really like to buy one. Does anyone
> know of a shop in Edmonton that sells Washburn guitars ?
> Thank you very much, for your help.
> Newbie..... Shaveenie .


According to Washburn's website-


Mr. Entertainment
1171-8882 170 St.
Edmonton, AltaT5T 4J2

Avenue Guitars
10550 82 Avenue
Edmonton, Alta.T6E 2A4

The internet is cool that way.


----------



## fatherjacques

*My New acquisition*

Here we go. A nice CU 24 that I was lucky to find in Canada. My first PRS since a long time....


----------



## Kenmac

Wow, very nice finish on that PRS fatherjacques. Enjoy it.



fatherjacques said:


> Here we go. A nice CU 24 that I was lucky to find in Canada. My first PRS since a long time....


----------



## devnulljp

Here's mine:
1980 Gibson ES335 Pro w/ Seymour Duncan Antiquities
Last year of production at the Kalamazoo plant before Norlin busted the union by moving to Nashville.
Looks like it's been modded at one time with a coil tap or a master volume or something, but that's long since been removed and drop-filled. Not pristine or collectible, but it's got character at least, and sounds & feels great.

The amp's a 1972 Traynor YGM-3. All stock except the speaker, which is an older UK Celestion greenback.

That's an Echoplex EP-4 on top, and the little yellow box is a HAO Rumble ODS overdrive/boost, which is awesome.

There's an ever-changing mountain of other pedals lying around, but I could really get by with just that.

























And the No. 2, which I just got from Buzz (thanks!) is this funky old 60s Silvertone 1448 amp-in-case. It's the antithesis of the whole guitar-as-furniture thing. A hardboard guitar with a pickup in a lipstick tube. Brilliant!
I just checked the serial No. and it's from 1965...3 years older than me.


----------



## Pepper_Roni

*My squire..*

lol... ya it aint much. It's My first guitar and I like it. Ive been playing for about 2 weeks. The amp aint that great but it will do for now.


----------



## Evilmusician

Pepper_Roni said:


> lol... ya it aint much. It's My first guitar and I like it. Ive been playing for about 2 weeks. The amp aint that great but it will do for now.


Hey Pepper_Roni,you got start somewhere ,don't worry you'll catch that gas bug llike rest of us soon enough !:rockon:


----------



## Spikezone

Updated (moved from another thread). My stuff:








From left to right:
97 G&L Legacy Standard, 75 Les Paul Standard, Yamaha SA500, Traynor YCV50BLUE & cab, 'Spike' (homemade), 'Myderne' (also homemade), Yamaha APX-6 (uptop)
Pedals: Marshall Supervibe, Boss CE-2 chorus, Dano Hash Browns, Dano French Toast, Dano Dan-Echo, Dano Daddy O, King Vox-Wah
-Mikey


----------



## zontar

Pepper_Roni said:


> The amp aint that great but it will do for now.


I've played through those--for what they're intended to be, they're pretty good. They don't cost too much. 
I've considered one of them just to have a small amp at home for practice. And so I don't have to lug my heavy amp out to play with reverb. 

And like you said--it will do for now. That's part of the fun--looking ahead to what you could get to upgrade.


----------



## famouspogs

amps are a Traynor ycv80, Yorkville bm200t and a Fender stage 112se(best solid state ver)

guitars are a heavily modified squier tele(new pickups and electronics)stock mexican fender strat from 04, ibanez soundgear SR400 bass and my cheap nylon string acoustic which i love almost as much as i love my tele.

effects are a fender blender, soulvibe and a dunlop crybaby. i have an rp50 too but thats just shit.

you can also see my drumkit which is kinda mangled, ive got a kimball organ in my hallway too, it was in my room before my kit but theres just not enough space and incase you guys think im rich for someone whos 18 i got all of this stuff pretty much used and cheap.


----------



## cdub66

*My latest...*

2008 American Standard Strat-Olympic white w/ rosewood.


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey

I don't think I'll post all of the pedals/mics and other stuff. The main stuff is what counts.


----------



## metallica56

*ok*

2008 jay turser stratocaster 
07 mega amplifier 10 watt
07 yamaha acoustic 
98 epiphone acoustic
81 washburn acoustic
:rockon2:
sdsre


----------



## 59 Jr

*Here's My Baby's*

1959 Les Paul Jr.
























Early sixties Hofner


----------



## 59 Jr

*Here's My Baby's*

1959 Les Paul Jr.
























Early sixties Hofner


----------



## allthumbs56

02' Gibson LP Std
82' Tokai LP Custom
60's Kay Bass
06' American Deluxe Tele
76' Yamaki Acoustic

Traynor YCV50 Blue
68' Princeton
Yorkville 200KB
Marshall DSL401 + ext
Deluxe Reverb Reissue
Orange Microamp
79' Princeton Reverb

Far too many pedals .....


----------



## Buzz

Ok here is the group photo.




and here ones with the 12 and 6 string Yamaki's.


----------



## zontar

All right--another Mustang owner.


----------



## 55dollarbill

This is worhtless without pictures, but currently

2005 Fender Stratocaster Deluxe
Vantage "The Ghost" Les Paul Copy, (Currently unpainted (I'm going to stain it)) and no pickups yet.
Fender '65 Twin Reverb Re-issue
Ibanez TS-808 Tubescreamer
Boss PH-3 Phase Shifter
Dunlop Crybaby Wah
Randall RG75 G2 (Used as practice amp now)
Samick Greg Bennet Design Acoustic (Probably about 6 years old)

Not guitar related but 
Shure SM57 Mic
Marshall MXL 990 Condenser
Tascam US-122 Audio Interface










Some guitar picks, of course...


----------



## 55dollarbill

allthumbs56 said:


> Far too many pedals .....


What effects is that H2O? How is it? I saw the Chorus one, I forget what else it had and it was like 200$ but I thought it would serve me well as a chorus (OH I think the other one was a univibe) but how is it in terms of reliability? I've never heard the name before.


----------



## torndownunit

I posted this in another thread, but I will update my post here too. The only things I don't have in this photo are my pedal board and my acoustics. I don't own many pedals though, and my acoustics are a Taylor 110 and an SX Baby.


----------



## allthumbs56

55dollarbill said:


> What effects is that H2O? How is it? I saw the Chorus one, I forget what else it had and it was like 200$ but I thought it would serve me well as a chorus (OH I think the other one was a univibe) but how is it in terms of reliability? I've never heard the name before.


The H2O is a combination Chorus and Delay (made by Visual Sound). It's funny - as the individual effects go ... there are others I prefer .... but for some reason this guy never leaves my board. Having the two effects together in one box (with the stereo Out) can be handy if you like to occasionally use a stereo rig - sometimes I'll use my two Princetons that way.

I've also put it in an amp's effects loop and it give's me all the watery slap back I could ask for. Can't imagine getting rid of it.

I've also got the Route 66 from VS and it's been a keeper too (although it's off my board right now). It's nice to be able to take just the two for a jam and have all the essentials covered.


----------



## allthumbs56

Buzz said:


> and here ones with the 12 and 6 string Yamaki's.


Yamaki - what a great, great acoustic. I have tried for the past 30 years to find a replacement for mine.


----------



## Buzz

allthumbs57 wrote:
Yamaki - what a great, great acoustic. I have tried for the past 30 years to find a replacement for mine.


Ya Yamaki's are great. I've only had mine about 30 days. I wish I wouldve found them sooner. I picked up a 12 string which I fixed, then I just found a six string which was in better condition. They are both in the AY series which I assume all have Canadian yellow cedar. The six string has a 1974 stamp in it. Its as old as me. 
What make is your Yamaki.


----------



## Furified

Idk how to upload pictures from my camera so.. I just found teh pics of my equipment on teh Internetz..









It's got the Dinky35 on the Neck and on the Bridge is a classic Pisshole Seymour Duncan. 

It's a set-neck (both necks) and it's very comfortable to play. 









This is my favorite amp that I can actually carry around with my hands, I guess, there's a really sweet Laney.. but the Kustom is great. ^_^

I'll post the actual pictures once I figure out how to work my camera.. well edit these pics.


----------



## allthumbs56

Buzz said:


> Ya Yamaki's are great. I've only had mine about 30 days. I wish I wouldve found them sooner. I picked up a 12 string which I fixed, then I just found a six string which was in better condition. They are both in the AY series which I assume all have Canadian yellow cedar. The six string has a 1974 stamp in it. Its as old as me.
> What make is your Yamaki.


I'm not sure of the model. I bought mine new in 75' or 76' for about $500. My plan at the time was to buy the best acoustic I could find regardless of budget (well, I was willing to spend up to 2G's - which was pretty good money way back then, sonny :smile. I tried dozens of lovely guitars but just kept coming back to this one. She has seen a ton of use over the past 30+ years (as evidenced by the chewed up soundhole) and every year or so I go searching for her replacement. I've played some nice stuff along the way but when I'm trying something new I always ask myself if this guitar sounds, plays, or makes me feel better than the ol' girl does - so far the answer has been "no". And I do so much love buying guitars :tongue:

Regardless, the Yamaki's tend to sell for very reasonable money. If anyone finds one - especially pre 80's .... I strongly suggest you buy it.


----------



## 55dollarbill

So Furified, that's actually _your_ guitar?


----------



## xuthal

lol thats nasty


----------



## xbolt

Here is my clan as of T'day...:food-smiley-004:

Siggyz ect...








Mutt Project, 90 Siggy Mutt, 89 Odyssey, 89 Visionary, 87 Crusader

Shredkin'








88 Jackson SD, 99 JEM, 88 ESP Mutt, 95 ESP Mirage, 91 ESP Maverick

LPs'n such








Epi SG Jr, 85 Fender Squire, 55 Guild Aristocrat, 81 Dean E'Lite Caddy, 71 LP Custom, 74 LP Custom


----------



## xbolt

Early Ks








83 Pacer Special Mutt, 83 Pacer Special, 85 Focus 1000, 85 Pacer Imp, 84 Pacer Imp

Pointy Ks








89 Stagey, 87 Pacer Imp, 89 Sustainer, 87 F1000, 87 F1000

MahogaEbony Ks








90 P-Axe, 90 P-Axe, 89 Swan, 90 Swan, 90 Swan

Rawbinz








82 RH-1, 82 RH-1, 83 Raider I, 92 Medley Special, 93 Medley Special


----------



## gtech

Ok, here is a mixed bag of my guitars, some built by me. I have a few more Teles but don't want to overload you with them...





































I also have a bunch of effects that I built, some boxed, some not, and a couple of Boss boxes and Line 6 multi-effects.

I could and probably should sell some of my gear, but I'm very conservative...

Gilles


----------



## Robert1950

Believe it or not, I really like this



gtech said:


> Gilles


----------



## gtech

:smile: I speak only for me, but I believe it... and I'm glad you do like it...

That's my take of a Tele with my version of a Vee body.

My inspiration is Johnny Winter's work on slide. I'm a slide player an I wanted a guitar for some dirty slide playing. I already have one for the quieter moments.


----------



## 55dollarbill

So believe it or not my Les Paul copy is a nice stained mahogany now, sorry I just had to tell someone, it will be ready to re-assemble in about a day or two I just need to buy strings and actual Les Paul knobs and maybe a pickup selector knob too, one more pickup (still deciding whether to get a pair and replace the crappy one (Atleast I think it is) one that's in it now or just get a new neck or bridge one.  I'll be sure to post pictures! The wood has a really nice finiish now.


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's what I play thru ,got it home for now ,so took couple pics !


----------



## 55dollarbill

for a second there i didn't realize those were 2 different pics I thought it was just a huge stack of amps and cabs lol... how's it sound?


----------



## Stratin2traynor

55dollarbill said:


> for a second there i didn't realize those were 2 different pics I thought it was just a huge stack of amps and cabs lol... how's it sound?


Same here. Initially I thought MONSTER STACK!!!!


----------



## Motomarko

Here's some of my collection...

































I will show ya some pix of the rest of my gear soon!


----------



## noobcake

^^ holy **** 0_o


----------



## CDWaterloo

You have more guitar than L$M :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Evilmusician

55dollarbill said:


> for a second there i didn't realize those were 2 different pics I thought it was just a huge stack of amps and cabs lol... how's it sound?


Lol ! I'd have to be 24ft tall too change the settings ,IMO it sounds great I love the G System the lack of tap dancing makes it soooooooooo much easier ! still like to try a axe effects though ...................damn gas !


----------



## puckhead

Motomarko said:


> Here's some of my collection...


 *drool*
holy crap.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

I like how he said "some" of my collection, rather than all of it... That just sickens me.. lofu


----------



## Milkman

I have some cool things


----------



## DF!!

the OLD house...









the NEW house









and even the dog has one


----------



## greco

DF!! said:


> and even the dog has one


Your dog has some impressive licks....groan


----------



## jcon

Why do dogs like Ozzy's guitarists so much?


----------



## DF!!

must be the high freq squeals


----------



## NB-SK

Dogs like to bite pigeons and pee on the corners of buildings, too.


----------



## nordlav

*'98 Danelectro '56 U2 Reissue lefty*

Pic of my new acquisition, already posted on the lefty thread, bought it for next to nothing off Kijiji. Cheap, looks like a toy, but plays and sounds great. Fun little guitar.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Canadian Charlie

DF!! said:


> and even the dog has one





Gene Simmons as a dog, lol :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Nohtanhoj

*Pictures*

Finally I got around to posting my stuff.

My gear.










Just the electric stuff.










An artistic shot for fun.


----------



## screamingdaisy

I play loud ass rock and roll.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I wanna cry, how many Orange amps do you have??? I can see two on the pic! Woooow! Nice stuff!!


----------



## al3d

Damn..a woman with such power..hehe...kinda of a turn on ain't it boys?..LOL
:bow:


----------



## screamingdaisy

al3d said:


> Damn..a woman with such power..hehe...kinda of a turn on ain't it boys?..LOL
> :bow:


Screamingdaisy -> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/screamingdaisy_album/Afghan/IMG_0039.jpg

Not the first time my screen name has caused issues....:banana:


----------



## hollowbody

screamingdaisy said:


> Screamingdaisy -> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/screamingdaisy_album/Afghan/IMG_0039.jpg
> 
> Not the first time my screen name has caused issues....:banana:


Hahaha, now _that's_ my kind of woman 

Did you get your name from the Bush song?


----------



## screamingdaisy

hollowbody said:


> Hahaha, now _that's_ my kind of woman
> 
> Did you get your name from the Bush song?


Greedy Fly.

You're the first person to pick up on that.


----------



## al3d

screamingdaisy said:


> Screamingdaisy -> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/screamingdaisy_album/Afghan/IMG_0039.jpg
> 
> Not the first time my screen name has caused issues....:banana:


my god..i never tough the army was so bias that they made girls shave their heads?!!!!.....still, even the suits shows your natural curves....







LOL..man..LOL...ok, still, nice gear, now been an army kid, i understand the need for power..


----------



## hollowbody

screamingdaisy said:


> Greedy Fly.
> 
> You're the first person to pick up on that.


That's because no one else has the same kind of excellent taste in music. Bush rocks!!!!


----------



## kyle

Here is my gear. 
My Ltd Ec50 upgraded with a SD JB in the bridge and a SD Jazz model in the neck, grover tuners, graphtech saddles and custom paint. I bought the case at a swap meet and reapolstered it with giraffe print fabric and 1/2 inch foam all around.
My Peavey Firenza AX american made, swamp ash body, SD 59 model in the bridge and SD Jazz model in the neck, 5 way switch for coil taps. 
My amp is a Peavey ValveKing VK100 head with a Peavey Windsor 412 cab.
My acoustic is a 1982 Takamine EF394C, a very warm sounding mahogany guitar.


----------



## Archer

screamingdaisy said:


> I play loud ass rock and roll.


you play ass rock and roll?

what's that?


----------



## screamingdaisy

Archer said:


> you play ass rock and roll?
> 
> what's that?


Turn your volume up really loud, then click on this;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAvFTGVJuAo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlX0Q9vSDbY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYmLhDpDivs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAXGu81Rk1g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKDv53XdSn8


----------



## garretrevels

I don't have very good pics of them together, but it beats posting single shots of each. Here's my modest collection

Archtops









Flattops









Solidbodies/Solidtops


----------



## Mogwaii

mmmmm. I love hollowbodies but I'm still waiting for the one to come along.


----------



## copperhead

heres a my favourite ones


----------



## devnulljp

garretrevels said:


> I don't have very good pics of them together, but it beats posting single shots of each. Here's my modest collection


You have great taste in oddball guitars. Everybody has a Strat or a tele. I love those old Harmony/Silvertone/Kay/Dano guitars.


----------



## zontar

devnulljp said:


> Everyboy has a Strat or a tele.


I don't. 

Maybe I'll get a Strat one day, but I prefer humbuckers--and for single coils--I love my Mustang.


----------



## devnulljp

zontar said:


> I don't.
> Maybe I'll get a Strat one day, but I prefer humbuckers--and for single coils--I love my Mustang.


Mustangs are cool!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar

devnulljp said:


> Mustangs are cool!:food-smiley-004:


It's really grown on me over the years--at first it was a distant #2 behind my Iceman, and later #3 when I got my Les Paul, but now I see it as an equal to those.

And to think at one time I seriously considered selling it.


----------



## Ti-Ron

screamingdaisy said:


> Turn your volume up really loud, then click on this;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAvFTGVJuAo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlX0Q9vSDbY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYmLhDpDivs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAXGu81Rk1g
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKDv53XdSn8


For me it's stoner rock or metal and I love that!


----------



## Starbuck

hollowbody said:


> That's because no one else has the same kind of excellent taste in music. Bush rocks!!!!


+1!!!! I love em too!


----------



## Dave

Here's mine. A contender for most bizare I'm sure.


----------



## Guest

Dave, do you ever put that crazy rig to use live around here? If so: let us know. I'd love to see how that all gets used together.


----------



## Dave

iaresee said:


> Dave, do you ever put that crazy rig to use live around here? If so: let us know. I'd love to see how that all gets used together.


Definitely, I haven't gigged in Ottawa in quite a while but I'm planning on getting out and doing some shows in 2009. I'll let you know.


----------



## nonreverb

Hey Dave,

I see yer bizarre and raise it with a dose of insanity.:food-smiley-004:

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## shoretyus

nonreverb said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I see yer bizarre and raise it with a dose of insanity.:food-smiley-004:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rich


Oooh ,,, good to see the lift is working. The wall of leslies of getting hard to get to though.


----------



## Robert1950

lofu...lofu...lofu (Assorted other gutteral noises, like Homer Simpson in an All-You-Can-Eat Donut and BBQ Pork Buffet) 



nonreverb said:


>


----------



## shoretyus

Robert1950 said:


> lofu...lofu...lofu (Assorted other gutteral noises, like Homer Simpson in an All-You-Can-Eat Donut and BBQ Pork Buffet)


Robert that is only one corner.
Ps... he let's me take out the trash sometimes


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Definitely, I haven't gigged in Ottawa in quite a while but I'm planning on getting out and doing some shows in 2009. I'll let you know.


Cool man. Announce 'em or PM me if you're feeling shy. I feel totally cut off from any live music since moving here. It's a drought I'm having trouble weathering these days...


----------



## Hitman

Hi folks, I have many guitars, amps and pedals, but here's the one that worth bragging about  












It a one-of-a-kind '92 Gibson Explorer Custom Shop, 7 strings and 36 frets, all korina wood (one piece body), custom made Seymour Ducan HB, and a huge 3 stage headstock. Some love it, some think it's hidious. Your opinion?

One thing for sure, it sounds HEAVY!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Hitman said:


> Your opinion?


The neck is wild...the headstock is very ugly to me...I don't like the plate that the strings go through either aesthetically. I love the body wood.

Are you a really technical player? I know a guy who would probably be very intrigued by the experience of playing that guitar with the frets galore. It is really different. How is the intonation with all of those frets?


----------



## EchoWD40

I think it's ugly as sin... but whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## zontar

I'm not into playing 7 strings--so it wouldn't be for me, but from a showmanship aspect, that would be cool to pull out for a song or two at a concert--maybe an encore.


----------



## bolero

I think that's pretty damn cool myself...:rockon2: :rockon2:


ps you should attach one of those oldschool mounted bottle openers onto it :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hitman

Hahaha... that's the replies I expected ;-)

To answer your questions guys; the guitar sounds great and is easily playable up the 27th fret or so, after that the frets becomes too close to each other, you have to be extremely precise in your playing, and it start sounding like a mandolin more than a guitar, there's almost no sustain at all.

I'm not a technical player, and I didn't even buy this guitar to play it. It was more of kick. But I played it live. I did a showcase event in Montreal sponsored by CKOI; artists playing 3-5 songs one after another all day long, and at the end of the day all the folks were talking about is my guitar. I got 2 gigs just because of this thing, and when I say gigs I mean tours. It's a fantastic thing to have on stage, producers loves it ;-)


----------



## stinkypitguy

When i get my new Ibanez i'll try to put together some pics

u guys have awesome guitars

:rockon:


----------



## al3d

Well..just a simple update on the kids realy with 2 new guitars in the last month, it's worth it. 4 USA and 1 Canadian..


----------



## screamingdaisy

I don't know if I can call it a pedal or not, but it arrived (hint: it's on the left with the orange thing plugged into it).










My rig is now complete. Forever. Or atleast until I get the next big idea anyway...


----------



## hollowbody

Dang! nice score! Did you buy it used or take the full hit for a new one?

I would love to get a TTE, but man, they're just too pricey for me right now.


----------



## screamingdaisy

Used. Couldn't afford one new.


----------



## shoretyus

screamingdaisy said:


> (hint: it's on the left with the orange thing plugged into it).
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is now complete. Forever.


This thing?


----------



## screamingdaisy

shoretyus said:


> This thing?


First pic, and on your other left....


----------



## salv

1972 Traynor YRM-1, 2x12" cab, WGS Vet 30 and ET65 speakers.

2006 Fender American Deluxe Telecaster
1997 Gibson ES-135
1987 Fender American Standard Stratocaster
2008 Hagstrom Viking

Too many pedals to name..on the board at the moment, Fulltone Fat Boost, Goodie FX G-Drive, EHX #1 Echo, EHX Small Clone, Boss DS-1, Lovepedal 200lbs of Tone, POD X3 for recording.


----------



## zontar

I still want that ES-135.
It's the coolest of your guitars.

I like the Viking too--but I wasn't happy with the bridge pickups in the ones I've tried.

Nevertheless--nice selection and variety.


----------



## bolero

yeah, nice black 137 with the P90's sdsre


----------



## Mogwaii




----------



## OMGRLY?

I just got these on the 24th, and this is my first electric guitar + amp

ESP LTD M-100FM









Roland Cube 15x


----------



## Paul86

Les Paul Standard 1986
Alessandro Bloodhound
Mesa Thiele with EV
Cable (generic)
PS I'm shopping around for a good ol' 4x12
PPS Screamindaisy - you're one ugly woman!kkjuw


----------



## pattste

Paul86 said:


> Les Paul Standard 1986
> Alessandro Bloodhound
> Mesa Thiele with EV
> Cable (generic)


Need Pics

Interesting choice of amplifier.


----------



## WEEZY




----------



## Guest

Hey WEEZY, can you give a little comparison of the Epi 335 to the Gibson 335? Is the Epi a passable, reasonably nice instrument? I have a hankering for a hollow body and that Epi is in my price range.


----------



## rhh7

Love that Squier Bullet!


----------



## WEEZY

The Epi is definitely passable... Obviously, the quality of wormanship and components are cheapo compared to the 335, but the hollow-body honkin' sound is there due to the large, chambered body. Mine is actually all stock and I've made it work well for me over the years - it's been gigged hundreds of times - dropped, rained-on, spilt beer on etc. and keeps on ticking. 

My 335 is a very special one... I've been hunting for the perfect one for years and just bought this one about 6 months ago - it is 99.99% perfect and you'll have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.

Here's all my youtube videos, the most recent one's (Phish Tribute stuff) is w/ the 335 and all other vids (Themasses and Mark S and Friends) are w/ the Epi.


----------



## hollowbody

Weezy, that's a great collection of guitars!


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb

here's the space


----------



## Robert1950

Tell me about those monitors. Thanks.



Bubb said:


>


----------



## Bubb

KRK Rokit 5's..I like 'em for my little hobby thang . http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug04/articles/krkrokit.htm

Good bang for the $


----------



## Kenmac

Hey Bubb, I've got the same Rokit monitors. Very nice sound to them. I'm going to have to take a photo of my music room one of these days.


----------



## rebeldog

*My gear*

This my gear for now ,need to upgrade amp yet . That accoustic has seen alot in it's day used to belong to my father until he passed it on to me.


http://







[/IMG]


----------



## Andy

My Stuff:

Gibson SG (Soon to get Duncan Alnico II Pro and '59 Pickups)
Godin Exit 22
BC Rich Mockingbird (For Sale)
Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk
Godin Freeway 4 Bass
Traynor YCV15 and Cab
Boss TU-2
Marshall Guv'nor
Marshall Supervibe
Dunlop Hendrix Wah
Yamaha Rydeen Drums with Sabian AAX Cymbals


----------



## Andy

Couple more pictures:


----------



## randall

killer axes! lot's of tone!


----------



## michaelscofield

Crappy quality pics from my phone and the PB has been changed a bit but you get the idea


----------



## OMGRLY?

^^^^^^ nice godin!


----------



## michaelscofield

OMGRLY? said:


> ^^^^^^ nice godin!


Thanks :smile: It really does a great job for my style of playing and I don't normally like blue but it was love at first sight :rockon2:


----------



## rhh7

*My gear:Marshall & Traynor amps-Squier Strat & Teles*


----------



## OMGRLY?

Hey rhh7, I was thinking of getting a Squier Bullet or maybe an affinity to fool around on and be my beater guitar, how would you assess it?


----------



## rhh7

The Squier Bullet is amazingly good! I like it better than the Squier Affinity I bought for $169.99 last year, and I got it for $94.99!

The neck is great, and the pickups are hotter than my Classic Vibe Tele, while retaining a Strat tone. At this price, it's a great mod platform.

To sum up, I like it better than the Affinity, which now costs $85.00 more.


----------



## Aesop

Here it is:

- 1976 BC rich 4 string eagle
- warwick thumb 5 string
- custom made 6 string Lado studio 606
- Mesa Boogie Titan V12
- Mesa boogie Powerhouse cab c/w 115 & 4x10

- 69 strat
- 97 strat plus
- 1992 PRS Dragon
- Mesa Boogie Retro-verb
- Marshall 1960 4x10 cab.


----------



## Guest

Aesop said:


> Here it is:
> - 1992 PRS Dragon


Need Pics x 1,000,000,000 -- I want close ups of the fret board to drool over, please! :smile:


----------



## michaelscofield

Just got a YCV50  Didn't even notice it went so well with my Godin until I just took these shots. (Also didn't notice the warranty card still dangling on the handle lol). Sorry for quality, doggone phone camera


----------



## al3d

Congrats on a fine new amp man.....sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Mogwaii

michaelscofield said:


> Just got a YCV50  Didn't even notice it went so well with my Godin until I just took these shots. (Also didn't notice the warranty card still dangling on the handle lol). Sorry for quality, doggone phone camera


Us Canadians are sure lucky for Traynors


----------



## Guest

I posted these in my introduction thread.. but have since found this one and figured they should go here too:









Samick Bass (199X)
Aria A553 Flamenco Classical (196X-197X)
KHL Wolf WST-Mini (2007)
Ibanez SA-160 (loads of upgrades) (1999)
Ibanez Studio-Blazer SB70 (1982)
Gibson Les Paul 30th Anniversary Deluxe Ltd. Ed. (2000)
Gibson SG Standard (1993)
Gibson Robot Ltd. Ed. First Run (2007)
Rickenbacker 360/12 (2003)
Fender American Standard Telecaster (2008)
Fender Telecaster Custom '72RI MIJ (1989)










Marshall MG100DFX + Dual Footswitch
Yamaha KM-602 Mixer
Boss BF3 Flanger
Boss CH1 Super Chorus
Boss DD3 Digital Delay
Boss DS1 Distortion
Boss PH3 Phase Shifter
Dunlop GCB95 Wah-Wah
DiMarzio Cable
M-Audio Axiom 49 Keyboard
Digidesign M-box 2 Mini
Shure SM57
Logitech Z-10 Speakers (till I find some monitors I like)
HP DX7400MT PC (3GHz C2d, 3GB RAM, 1TB HDD)
- Protools LE 8
- Reason 4
- FL Studio 8
- Guitar Rig 3


Out of shot, but also in my harem:
Sklark MV005 Violin (197X)
Fuji Bongos (199X)


----------



## Robert1950

Mr. araT. Are you gonna transport all that stuff half way around the world?  I can imagine the packing and the cost (an arm and a leg and a half or so)

Nice collection by the way.


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> Mr. araT. Are you gonna transport all that stuff half way around the world?  I can imagine the packing and the cost (an arm and a leg and a half or so)
> 
> Nice collection by the way.


Ms, and you can call me Tara :smile:

We've got a heck of a lot of furniture to come with us, too, so I think we'll be getting a container on a ship (as we did with previous intl. moves). I'll probably sell the MG100DFX and replace it with an AC30 when I land, just to avoid power conversion issues, but most everything else I'll be able to replace the power cord on (yay for soldering experience) or just change it over.. 

It certainly won't be a cheap move, no, but the life quality improvements are beyond worth it, not to mention I'll have a better shot working as a studio sound engineer there than here (where I find myself doing more & more I.T. work or live sound gigs to keep money in the bank)

Glad you got a kick out of the gear :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950

araT said:


> Ms, and you can call me Tara :smile:


Okay - didn't see that coming. sdsre


----------



## Brennan

Finally had time to take some shots of all my gear, so here we go!

Guitars first (click for bigger images):



PRS Custom 24, Levinson Blade, Gibson Les Paul Studio, Fender 50th Anniversary Deluxe Strat.



Epiphone Emperor, Westone something or other, Epiphone Dot



Martin OMC-15E, Ovation Celebrity Deluxe



Custom Made hollow body les paul tribute.


----------



## Brennan

Amps and pedals:



Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, Traynor YGL-3, Crate v212B cabinet, Peters 100w Pro Series Halo/Polaris head, Bogner over-sized 2x12 open back cabinet.




MXR Carbon Copy analog delay, Boss PSM-5 power supply, Boss CE-3 chorus, Ibanez TS-9 with Keeley TS-808 mod, Retro-Sonic clean boost, Cry Baby classic Wah with Fasel, Korg DT-10 tuner, Fender and Peters channel switchers.


----------



## Guest

Brennan said:


> Custom Made hollow body les paul tribute.


I think Frank Zappa just shed a tear in heaven over that one. Nice.


----------



## michaelscofield

Daaaaayum, sweet guitars guys!! I can't stop drooling, really nice pics :smile:


----------



## Guest

Brennan said:


> Custom Made hollow body les paul tribute.










GOTM fer sure!!!


----------



## GuitarManEsus7

OMGRLY? said:


> Hey rhh7, I was thinking of getting a Squier Bullet or maybe an affinity to fool around on and be my beater guitar, how would you assess it?


I bought a bullet just a couple days ago and I love it. It took some setup to get the action I wanted but it's great now! And like rhh7 said it's still got that nice strat tone.


----------



## geckodog

OK I think I may need help. I have over 30 guitars, a ton of pedals, and 8 amps. In an hours time I am going to go and buy another amp! What is wrong with me? 

Will post pics when I get home. lol


----------



## Robert1950

geckodog said:


> OK I think I may need help. I have over 30 guitars, a ton of pedals, and 8 amps. In an hours time I am going to go and buy another amp! What is wrong with me?
> 
> Will post pics when I get home. lol


 Or you could sell everything and go out and buy one luxury sport sedan. Really, there is nothing wrong with you at all.


----------



## geckodog

Haha ok. No pics till after the weekend. The guys kids band are doing a show on Saturday and want to use it. Still not 100% on what model it is, need to research a little bit.


----------



## NickC

Brennan said:


> Custom Made hollow body les paul tribute.


kksjur it looks amazing! Does it play as good as it looks?


----------



## marcos

*Guitars*

Holey cow!!!!! What do you do for a living and more important who is your wife?LOL.Just kidding,a man with all this musical equippement cant be married or can he be?:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:











Brennan said:


> Amps and pedals:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, Traynor YGL-3, Crate v212B cabinet, Peters 100w Pro Series Halo/Polaris head, Bogner over-sized 2x12 open back cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXR Carbon Copy analog delay, Boss PSM-5 power supply, Boss CE-3 chorus, Ibanez TS-9 with Keeley TS-808 mod, Retro-Sonic clean boost, Cry Baby classic Wah with Fasel, Korg DT-10 tuner, Fender and Peters channel switchers.


----------



## Justinator

Heres my lounge where I jam!

The amps in this picture are a peavey transtube 212 and a 1987 fender "evil" twin. 

Guitars are an epiphone les paul, 50th anniversary strat, 2001 squire strat, my dads old tempo bass from the 70's, and yamaha fgx720 acoustic. I should mention the 50th anniversary strat has a couple of seymour duncan invaders in it. Thats what came in the guitar when i picked it up in 2006, I've never actually opened it up to see how its wired but it sounds like its tapped so in the 2nd and 4th positions on the pickup selector it just uses 1 coil (so no worries you single coil fans).

Pedals are pretty easily identifiable. The only one missing there worth mentioning is the zakk wylde overdrive, its perfect for really pushing a tube amp. If you havent tried one I recommend it.










This is a one of a kind guitar. Its a squire I modified so much theres not much left thats original. Its been burned, custom shop 50's pickups, pots and selector switch have been replaced along with the pickguard. The bridge has been drilled out where the tremelo arm goes in and I made my own arm that swings freely. I picked up the neck used from my local guitar shop, all I know is that it looks like a kramer and "1985" is engraved where it slides in the neck pocket. Speaking of neck pocket, there is no neck pocket left on the body as I had to cut in very deep to accomodate the scale of the kramer style neck (hence the pickups positioning lol). Theres too many things to mention, but I will say that it gets a tone somewhere between SRV and John Frusciante...it works for a lot of styles, the sound it gets is unique.


----------



## Basementhack

Here's most of my gear....


































Keith


----------



## Accept2

Is that a Barrington or a Kramer at the very end?........


----------



## Basementhack

Accept2 said:


> Is that a Barrington or a Kramer at the very end?........


It's a 1986 Kramer Stagemaster (neck-thru) :rockon2:


----------



## Evilmusician

Glad you took my invite Basementhack theres nothing hack about that gear! !:rockon:


----------



## annihilator

wow man im so jealous of all this gear. all i got is an ESP LTD F-50 (all original) and a Line 6 Spider III 30w


----------



## Basementhack

Evilmusician said:


> Glad you took my invite Basementhack theres nothing hack about that gear! !:rockon:


The talent attached to the gear is "The Great Equalizer":smile:

Keith


----------



## Basementhack

annihilator said:


> wow man im so jealous of all this gear. all i got is an ESP LTD F-50 (all original) and a Line 6 Spider III 30w



Funny....with all the gear I have I spend most time playing the bargain basement Les Paul Studio through a Microcubekqoct

....and I'm doing it as we speak:smile:

Keith


----------



## DavidM

Here are a few of mine ...

http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/DSM222/?action=view&current=DSC03786-1.jpg


----------



## Davestp1

My amps









My axe's....
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0420.jpg


----------



## math

Wooow some of you have real collection I wish i could afford a collection like those !!


----------



## Guest

Did you get that Champ off a guy out in Dunrobin around summer time in '08? Looks spot on like the one that showed up on Craigslist here...how's it sound? I was eyeing it up...



Davestp1 said:


> My amps


----------



## Evilmusician

*I got bored on a Snow Day!*

So I took a group Shot !


----------



## sterlinglee38

*My gear, not much*










MY brand new Line 6 Spider III 75W and my POS Jay Turser Vintage Series guitar. Soon to change 

Peace,
Lee
Bridges of Light
:rockon2:


----------



## sterlinglee38

Hey , how do I get my pic to show up, where is a good place to post the pics for use on here, I use flickr, doesn't that work?

NVM, delete this post, I changed to photobucket. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Kenmac

sterlinglee38 said:


> Hey , how do I get my pic to show up, where is a good place to post the pics for use on here, I use flickr, doesn't that work?


Open up an account at http://www.photobucket.com I've never had a problem attaching pictures with their service.


----------



## Davestp1

iaresee said:


> Did you get that Champ off a guy out in Dunrobin around summer time in '08? Looks spot on like the one that showed up on Craigslist here...how's it sound? I was eyeing it up...


No, bought it off someone in Oregon on ebay in the summer of 2005. Paid 250 for it at the time, 100 percent original.


----------



## Caribou_Chris

*Rig*

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, thought this'd be a good place to start! My fairly simple rig:










Amp: 1983 JCM 800 2204 Canadian edition, through an old Traynor 1x15 cab. Has Ruby EL34's, German-made Sylvania 12AX7's in V1 & V2, and a balanced JJ 12AX7 in V3. Great amp!

Guitars: My #1 is a 2007 Gibson Les Paul Special Doublecut (not a faded paint job; the black ones got a regular satin finish unlike the red and yellow ones). The other guit-box is a 2008 Epi Sheraton (still MIK, thankfully). The Epi is a factory 2nd but plays and sounds great.

In terms of GAS, I'm in remission for the most part but I'd like to have a Les Paul DC Standard to compliment the Special DC, and a nice Marshall 4x12.

Effects: On top of the amp is a TS9 (I have since modded it a bit to increase the gain, and it's now back in the loop). On the floor is a TU-2, an old Sovtek Big Muff, and a dunlop wah.

Lots of amazing gear on here guys & gals! Impressive. Go Canada eh?


----------



## guy3050

my gear
2007 gibson les paul custom vos 1958 plain top


















and 2008 fender strat humbucker american standard


----------



## Rideski

Here's some of my gear.....not all of it as I haven't taken pics of some stuff yet..
2008 Gibson Traditional:

















2003 Gibson ES-137 that I got on trade for my Epi Slash (just this week):









Marshall JCM2000 DSL401:








I need some pics of the pedal board now....coming soon..


----------



## Younggun

2008 Gibson Classic Antique in Vintage Sunburst. The neck is super slick and the 57 PUPS make this axe the ideal Blues and Classic Rock machine for me. A lot of part time jobs and a great summer job made this Gibby possible for me.


----------



## Younggun

I mated up my Gibby with an All Canadian Killer Amp, the Traynor Custom 50 Head with 4x12 Cab. Variable tone combined with an ambundance of power make this amp everything I need.


----------



## zontar

I'm liking that blueburst finish.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This thead is always a "gasser" kksjur


----------



## Younggun

My first electric guitar. It was used and I bought it about 2 years ago for $100.00. Its a 1993 Vantage, made in Korea. It still does the job.


----------



## Younggun

Rideski, you've got some great looking axes Bro. Sweet amps as well.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Younggun

Davestp1 said:


> My amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My axe's....
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m86/davestp1/?action=view&current=IMG_0420.jpg




Nice group shot of some classic amps. Do they sound as good as they look?kksjur


----------



## Rideski

Younggun said:


> Rideski, you've got some great looking axes Bro. Sweet amps as well.:bow::bow::bow:


Thanks Gunner....that Gibby of yours is killer too. I love that finish.


----------



## Don Doucette

Rarely if ever is all my gear at home but I just happen to have most of it here this week so I thought I might take a pic. So here is my humble collection of stuff I like to use.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Samsquantch

Ibanez JS 1200


----------



## InkednBlood

Well, here's my Guitars, thats the real reason why we're all here right?








]
Jackson SLSMS Soloist








Ibanez MTM2 with 'ebonized' fretboard








Gibson '62? resissue w/grovers








LTD EX-400BD


----------



## InkednBlood

Ibanez RG350DX, Alpine white pickguard, 'ebonized' board.








Ibanez RGR420EX








LTD EX-351 custom 'charcoal pearl' paint








Charvel Spectrium? First guitar, dont know much about it


----------



## InkednBlood

Epiphone Korina Re-issue


----------



## Accept2

Always liked those Charvel Spectrums...............


----------



## Younggun

Don Doucette said:


> Rarely if ever is all my gear at home but I just happen to have most of it here this week so I thought I might take a pic. So here is my humble collection of stuff I like to use.
> 
> Don:smilie_flagge17:



Some real sweet gear lined up here. Love the classic Traynor Heads. Do you still use these on a regular basis?


----------



## Don Doucette

Thanks.

I've been using the top Traynor YBA-1A for a while now usually plugged into a Traynor YCS412VA, the darker YBA-1A is a new acquisition for me and it will have a cab of it's own soon. Someone else suggested trying the stereo thing which I just might do.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## vasthorizon

*VastHorizon's Gear*





































A lot have come and gone though.


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## Rideski

vasthorizon said:


>


Vast...I love the the finish on the Gibby! Sweet brother!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

So, my first try at posting a pic here. My Squire Pro-Tone and Peavey Classic 30. I have and original TS-9 Tube screamer that goes with it.


----------



## MachineGunMolly

...and a cool hat! 
-MGM-


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Kinda an homage to SRV


----------



## mikereflector

...here's one of mine...'69 BB...











...another...R9 modded to R0...


----------



## zontar

I like the BB--it looks like it's in better shape than mine.


----------



## Robert1950

Curious - How does one mod an R9 to an R0? I thought the differences were the neck (chunky - slim) and the tops (flame - plain).


----------



## mikereflector

Robert1950 said:


> Curious - How does one mod an R9 to an R0? I thought the differences were the neck (chunky - slim) and the tops (flame - plain).


...I've put a mess of vintage 1960 parts on it...the neck carve on this on is an accurate 59-60 size and profile.


----------



## -TJ-




----------



## guitaristgibson

wasnt that les paul in purple ish black above made by AJC?


----------



## -TJ-

yes, andrew made that for me.... I did however put an Alnico II pro in the neck, it suits it much better.... it is an excellent guitar


----------



## smorgdonkey

3 racks:








All in one shot? Barely...








From the side:


----------



## Robert1950

Man, I didn't think there were that many guitars in the whole of Nova Scotia. .............



smorgdonkey said:


> 3 racks:


----------



## allthumbs56

Hey Smorg!

That old redburst on the couch doesn't happen to be an Aria does it? If so, I've got one just like it with three single coils.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Robert1950 said:


> Man, I didn't think there were that many guitars in the whole of Nova Scotia. .............


Actually...I bet Roger from GuitarMine has more than I do!! HAHA!!


allthumbs56 said:


> Hey Smorg!
> 
> That old redburst on the couch doesn't happen to be an Aria does it? If so, I've got one just like it with three single coils.


No, that is a counterfeit Tokai actually to the best of my research. I bought it from a member here. Well-constructed and looks great but isn't exactly my cup of tea as far as the pickups go. If they weren't so difficult to change out on a hollow they'd be gone already. Someone is supposedly coming to look at it and try it out Friday. We'll see I suppose...


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## Tim Plains

Fender American Standard Strat - Sienna Sunburst
Fender Tele '52 Vintage Reissue - Butterscotch


----------



## Tim Plains

Gibson SG '62 Reissue - Faded Cherry
Gibson ES-335 Block Neck - Antique Teaburst


----------



## Tim Plains

Gibson Les Paul Custom - Silverburst
Gibson Les Paul '56 reissue - gold top


----------



## Tim Plains

Gibson Les Paul '58 Chambered Reissue - Washed Cherry
Gibson Les Paul '58 Reissue - Bourbonburst


----------



## Tim Plains

Gibson Les Paul '59 Reissue - Washed Cherry
Gibson Les Paul '59 Reissue 50th anniversary edition - Heritage Cherry


----------



## Tim Plains

Here's an old group shot before I sold a few and bought a few...


----------



## Younggun

Are Nine said:


> Here's an old group shot before I sold a few and bought a few...



Nice Bro, nice!:smile:


----------



## Tim Plains

Thanks Gunner...that's an expensive picture!!
...and while we're on the topic of group shots. :smile:


----------



## Younggun

They're all gorgeous! I don't know what you do for a living to collect all these Beauties, but I want to do what you're doing for sure.kksjur


----------



## Shiny_Beast

lousy pictures

Just putting this one together










MIM classic 60s strat. Amp started life as an 83 JCM800 channel switcher. I've completely reqired it to earlier Marshall specs.










Gibson Skylark, somewher around 10-15 watts, almost get's to AC/DC when cranked


----------



## denver.p

*my gear*

what a humbling collection of gear to add to.
here's what i got:

mexi tele: self explanatory.









parts-master: this is my baby. it has been beaten, banged, stolen, found, and all-around loved. i have repainted and redone it a few times, and now i just strip it and spray paint it. right now the pickup is a burstbucker pro.









heavily modded epiphone g-400 faded: this is for sale/kinda sold. i put a fullface guard on it, put in a set of gibson 490's, threw on all new hardware, and redid all the electronics and wiring. it really purrs now.









epiphone thunderbird with a few mods: pretty decent, but i'll be doing some more to it.


----------



## denver.p

crate v3112t and bt220: love the tone tubby.









epiphone valve jr.: right beside my bed.









old pedalboard: i sold all but the tu-2, and am slowly rebuilding with nicer stuff piece by piece. the new board will still be in the typewriter case and i'll put pictures up when it's done.









before the purge: my old setup. it was fun, but it is almost all gone and replaced. i'm using reason 4 more, and do most of my keys in it. i also have a totally different recording setup now.


----------



## droptop88

Together for just one night.


----------



## Mooh

denver.p 

I had the same piano. In the day, it was a great road piano, and it fit in the back seat of my Volvo sedan. I now use the much lighter Yamaha P-85. Hadn't thought about it in ages. Cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Firebreak

Here's my boys! :smile:


----------



## Accept2

Kitty!...........


----------



## Stephane

I haven't been playing for that long but here's my gear so far.
_____________________________________________
Ibanez RG420
ESP LTD alexi 200
Norman acoustic
Line6 spider2 75 watt amp

... upgrading in the future.


----------



## Chopsession

*Veddy nice!*

Wow, there's a lot nice gear here.

Here's my harem...










Left to Right: Basterdized 1991 Ibanez UV7BK, 2004 Gibson LP Standard, BC Rich Mockingbird ST, Gibson Flying V, 2004 Ibanez UV777BK

Basterdized BC Rich Warlock


----------



## Guest

OMG...what happened to that Universe? Was it a burnt finish one that got stripped down or some other finish? I used to a UV777GR...great guitar. Never should have sold it.



Chopsession said:


> Here's my harem...


----------



## Chopsession

*Universe...*



iaresee said:


> OMG...what happened to that Universe? Was it a burnt finish one that got stripped down or some other finish? I used to a UV777GR...great guitar. Never should have sold it.


It's the Ibanez UV7BK model, circa 1991. A previous owner had sanded it down because he didn't like the smudgey fingerprints that black finishes leave. I had a local guy back home to refinish the body, in exchange for giving his son guitar lessons...

Big mistake! 

Painting is more of a hobby for him and by no means is he a pro when it comes to finishing guitars. Here's the kicker - instead of painting it black, he gave it an ebony stain! I was not pleased with that, so I sanded it down several months later and finished it with several coats of tung oil.

_Maybe_ someday I'll put some change into it for a professional job.


----------



## Guest

Chopsession said:


> It's the Ibanez UV7BK model, circa 1991. A previous owner had sanded it down because he didn't like the smudgey fingerprints that black finishes leave. I had a local guy back home to refinish the body, in exchange for giving his son guitar lessons...
> 
> Big mistake!
> 
> Painting is more of a hobby for him and by no means is he a pro when it comes to finishing guitars. Here's the kicker - instead of painting it black, he gave it an ebony stain! I was not pleased with that, so I sanded it down several months later and finished it with several coats of tung oil.
> 
> _Maybe_ someday I'll put some change into it for a professional job.


I actually kind of like it unfinished like that. Unfinished guitars are teh sexy. And now it matches that lovely unfinished neck. 

I need to snag an old UV...my 777GR was circa '91 or so. Those were the good years for sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Cleaned 6 pages of dead picture link posts.


----------



## generic

Here's the bulk of my rig (for now)...

- 1985 Marshall JCM800 2204
- undated beat-to-hell Marshall JCM900 1960A cab
- 1997 Gibson Les Paul Classic
- 1992 Gibson Les Paul Studio
- Radial Tonebone Trimode

I dig it - now just to find a cab with the matching tan-looking grill... :bow:


----------



## knottycm

Awesome Strat


----------



## knottycm

Our living room. Some of the gear is been sold or traded since these pix.




















Knotty

:rockon2:


----------



## guitarsmark

Here is my gear... love my LP's


----------



## zontar

Hey knotty--nice to see an Iceman & a Mustang in the same collection! (I have both as well.) and also a Les Paul in amongst the Teles.

I'm not a Tele guy--but I love the other stuff you have there--which type of Iceman is it though? And the Mustang?


----------



## petiterose

Hey Knotty, that is a serious G.A.S. syndrom here !!!!


----------



## Don Doucette

Never been a gold top kind of guy but man that silverburst is just stunning! I'm gassing like crazy!

Don:smilie_flagge17:



Are Nine said:


> Gibson Les Paul Custom - Silverburst
> Gibson Les Paul '56 reissue - gold top


----------



## Eager Beaver

My main fiddle.
Nothing special amp-wise, just a Line 6 Spider III currently...


----------



## fatherjacques

*Not a lot but I love them all*

Here is my current Set-up:


Jeff Beck Custom Shop Stratocaster
PRS David Grissom DGT 
2 Baker XS 3 X 3
Heritage H535

Fractal Audio Axe Fx Ultra


----------



## Robert1950

Yesssssssssss !!!!!



fatherjacques said:


> 2 Baker XS 3 X 3


----------



## Stonesy

This my stuff.


----------



## Stonesy

These are the amps hiding behind.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Nice Stonsey! Nice!


----------



## Bluez_Snooze

wow, there is alot of nice gear in this thread.
i don't have much to show off due to my no-money situation, but this is my gear:




























valveking 100watt head, behringer ultastack cab- jensen speakers..forget which ones exactly.
a few pedals although the only ones i use are the footswitch and behringer delay.
2 acoustics, both yamaha. one cherryburst and one tobacco burst flame maple top.
and the electric guitar is and ibanez rg350ex with a dimarzio x2n in the bridge.


----------



## Wired

(my current board)


----------



## Wired

More to come later... My Gretsch Power Fire Jet should be here Monday/Tuesday!


----------



## Stonesy

kksjur
What a ARSENAL Wired!
I had a Ampeg amp like yours with two inputs along time ago. I swear it weighed at least 100lbs. I regret getting rid of it.


----------



## al3d

Stonesy said:


> These are the amps hiding behind.


haha..i got the same Studio man..and love it..and strange thing..trying to find the same JCM 900 combo for a while now..


----------



## Wired

Stonesy said:


> kksjur
> What a ARSENAL Wired!
> I had a Ampeg amp like yours with two inputs along time ago. I swear it weighed at least 100lbs. I regret getting rid of it.


This one is ultra light. I sold it last summer tho.

It was a Gemini 20, or something like that. Really cool, really clean amp.

It wasn't too heavy... one of the lighter combos I've owned.


----------



## Stonesy

al3d said:


> haha..i got the same Studio man..and love it..and strange thing..trying to find the same JCM 900 combo for a while now..


Those two are keepers for sure. Now I have to find matching cabs.


----------



## Stonesy

*'62 Gibson J-45*


----------



## jimihendrix

that looks a helluva lot like a gibson b-25....


----------



## Stonesy

*'07 Hamer Korina Vector BRW*


----------



## Stonesy

*'76 LP Std*


----------



## Stonesy

*'06 LP Custom '68 RI*










...under construction...


----------



## Stonesy

*'01 LP R8*


----------



## Stonesy

jimihendrix said:


> that looks a helluva lot like a gibson b-25....


Because its cherry sunburst?
Its stamped J-45 adjustable.


----------



## shoretyus

Stonesy said:


> Because its cherry sunburst?
> Its stamped J-45 adjustable.


I had a 62 with the dark burst, and my bro-inlaw has the same as that. Same year.


----------



## pattste

There's been a few changes since the last time I posted in this thread, so here we go:

Gibson Custom Shop ES-335 Dot
Gibson Les Paul Standard
Allen Old Flame 2x10 (main amp)
Fender Champion 600 (for late-night practice and grab-and-go)
Keeley/Boss Blues Driver BD-2 (not shown)
El Dorado straps


----------



## Tarl

Hers a pic of my babies......the lineup has changed a bit over the last year.


----------



## BoldAsLove

Nice A&L Tarl. I just love grabbing one and strumming the crap out of it! Every one needs a healthy dose of G, C, and D right?


----------



## Chito

Here's an updated picture of the brood.


----------



## metallica86

oufff, how much does it cost your stufff ???


----------



## Jaggery

Will try and take a pic with Amp and one more guitar that i may be getting.


----------



## davetcan

LOVE that 335. Ibanez ??




Chito said:


> Here's an updated picture of the brood.


----------



## zontar

Chito said:


> Here's an updated picture of the brood.


Nice Godin and Ibanezes (Ibanii? :smile


----------



## Wired

As promised.. the new Firejet!

Plus, my latest pedal board.











minutes after opening the case











after being reefed on a bit... with the AC30 and the new board up front.... I think I shoulda shined her up first.  I also added the bigsby and the PRS tuners to her. The Bigsby was the wrong one... I shouldn't have gotten the one with the roller bar.  oh well, it still works and plays tremendously










The new pedal board.

circuit: Volume -> Wah -> Liverpool -> Reezafratzitz -> Flex Drive -> RC Booster -> Nebula Phaser -> Tremolessence -> AD999 -> Dr.Scientist Reverberator in rack -> amp

Yes, I got a reverberator in a rack, along with my power conditioner and a Senhieser Wireless. The Reverberator is always on, so I thought I might as well put it back there since it would give me more pedal room!


----------



## gobuds

How does the Liverpool sound throught the AC 30?

If you don't mind me asking ...


----------



## EGBDF




----------



## Wired

gobuds said:


> How does the Liverpool sound throught the AC 30?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking ...


Really cool actually.... its like stacking a pair of AC30s! 

I might rack mount it with my Reverberator because set to a clean mode it adds a bit more sparkle and smooths out the tone a bit, while still keeping that brilliant AC30 tone in tact. 

The character knob lets you choose between different gain stages of AC30, so you can get a nice smooth tone to a crunchy balls to the wall tone. 

It's actually a really rad pedal, I like it a lot!


----------



## Chito

davetcan said:


> LOVE that 335. Ibanez ??


Yeah it's an Ibanez Artstar AS 120.

From the left, PRS Soapbar SE II Tobacco burst, PRS Soapbar SE II cherry red, PRS Soapbar SE SC, PRS SE Custom, Fender Tele 62 reissue MIJ, Peavey Foundation Bass, Ibanez Artstar AS120, Godin Fifth Ave Kingpin and Ibanez PM-35NT.


----------



## fishin' musician

*Today's favourite rig*

This is what I've been playing the most, sometimes with a tube screamer and a dunlop crybaby in the chain.


----------



## bagpipe

Nice setup. Are those regular inlays on the Les Paul Special? They look a little smaller than I'm used to seeing.



fishin' musician said:


> This is what I've been playing the most, sometimes with a tube screamer and a dunlop crybaby in the chain.


----------



## fishin' musician

bagpipe said:


> Nice setup. Are those regular inlays on the Les Paul Special? They look a little smaller than I'm used to seeing.


Yeah, I get that alot...Its actually called a Gibson Les Paul Junior Lite (What? A Les Paul Jr.? With 2 pickups? I know! Weird Huh?) It differs from the Special in that it doesn't have a bound neck, it has a bridge and tailpiece rather than the wrap-around bridge/tailpiece, it has a routed body cavity - hence the "Lite" designation, and it comes with the universally loathed P-100 pickups. On the plus side, it doesn't have the nasty "faded" finish that Gibson in fond of using, it's not hard on the back, and if someone steals it you're not out $2000. I even like the P-100's for the punk blues/rockabilly stuff that I play. It's a good "player's" guitar. And it's red, Vroom-Vroom.


----------



## warplanegrey




----------



## fishin' musician

warplanegrey said:


>


What percentage of the time do you grab for the Rickenbacker?


----------



## Medeiros2021

I'm new here so i figured I'd post up my collection for you guys. 

It's not near as nice as some of these collections but i do my best.










MIJ Strat w/system 1









Custom built Super Strat 









Diesel Baritone SG


----------



## RogerNelson

I've got a little over a dozen at this time, but I'm most excited about this '72 SG I right now -










Currently looking for a '72-'77 mocha or burst Tele custom if any one has a lead on one!


----------



## zontar

RogerNelson said:


> I've got a little over a dozen at this time, but I'm most excited about this '72 SG I right now -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently looking for a '72-'77 mocha or burst Tele custom if any one has a lead on one!


That's one odd looking SG, (And I have seen ones like that before--I think on this board) and yet it's the oddness that makes it attractive in a way.

They have really cool look to them, although I'm not big on Bigsbys, and I'd miss the neck pickup--but if it wasn't my only guitar--it would be cool.


----------



## verticleman

*Les Paul refurbish*











http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

Dave - what are those silver thingies on either side of the amps??? Thanks.


----------



## davetcan

Robert1950 said:


> Dave - what are those silver thingies on either side of the amps??? Thanks.


Nothing fancy :smile: Just a pair of 30 year old Advent speakers that still sound so good I can't get rid of them. White plastic cabinets with Stainless Grilles.


----------



## toddbee

warplanegrey said:


>


that rickenbacker is the tits duncan


----------



## warse22

*#1 Guitar...*

Recently change the pickguard to tortoise shell. Looks great!


----------



## WEEZY

We recently bought a new house... I finally have a large space for the toys! Here is my new happy place:










...and new amp!


----------



## Caribou_Chris

davetcan said:


>


Now THAT is a basement!


----------



## Tubedog

*Nice Anderson*

That's a real nice Tom Anderson, warse22. I'm imagining the tortoise shell pickguard on it, and it would be beautiful. Do you have a more recent picture of it?

I have a 2006 Classic that I just bought, and I absolutely love it. Mine has a sunburst top and a mint/white pickguard. Nicest guitar I've ever played!!




warse22 said:


> Recently change the pickguard to tortoise shell. Looks great!


----------



## puckhead

WEEZY said:


> We recently bought a new house... I finally have a large space for the toys! Here is my new happy place:


congrats on the man-cave. it's a great feeling.
i went through the same thing last summer.


----------



## michaelscofield

davetcan said:


>


Really beautiful set-up. Can I ask what exactly do you use for proper humidification/temperature? I'm gonna be finishing the basement around end of year, yours is certainly an inspiration for the result I hope to get. Really nice!


----------



## flashPUNK




----------



## neilli

Drazden said:


> I've currently got a 1989 USA Custom Jackson Soloist


Sorry for dragging out a post from ages ago, but that's very cool - the h/s layout rules!


----------



## neilli

I don't have a single pic of everything, but this'll give the idea:

Mesa Roadster 2x12 plus 2 oversize 4x12s









Pair of Charvels









Class 5 LP









Pile of everything back in January 09


----------



## hollowbody

neilli said:


> Pile of everything back in January 09


Cool pic! So, you play jazz??


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> Cool pic! So, you play jazz??


Ahahaha...you beat me to it..

I think someone as a Fetish for shredders..

THose Charvel are bad ass doh...


----------



## neilli

hollowbody said:


> Cool pic! So, you play jazz??


Yeah, mainly jazz with a bit of bluegrass thrown in once in a while.... :smile:


----------



## neilli

al3d said:


> I think someone as a Fetish for shredders.. THose Charvel are bad ass doh...


Yeah, just a little bit. Blame it on being a teenager in the 80's hwopv


----------



## ZenJenga

my main three guitars. not nearly everything I have, but what's always in my reach for anything I need:


----------



## bobb

neilli said:


> Pile of everything back in January 09


Durned kids these days...just leave their toys lying anywhere...


----------



## puckhead

dig the ninja turtle one.
I assume that's your main gig machine


----------



## al3d

neilli said:


> Yeah, just a little bit. Blame it on being a teenager in the 80's hwopv


So was I...but never got into the shredders myself.. a bit yes, but not to your extend..LOL. owned a few kramers and Jackson but grew tired of them real fast. Still..i would'nt mind one of those Charvels..think I'll build one for my next one..


----------



## neilli

puckhead said:


> dig the ninja turtle one. I assume that's your main gig machine


There're two - I use the Soloist as a backup at gigs, but I'm too precious about the XTRR to gig it. I'd spend too much time worrying about it kqoct


----------



## neilli

al3d said:


> So was I...but never got into the shredders myself.. a bit yes, but not to your extend..LOL. owned a few kramers and Jackson but grew tired of them real fast.


I guess it's all subjective - my first decent guitar was a Charvel Model 2, followed by an ESP Mirage Custom, and i suppose I just got used to that style of guitar with Floyds. 
I've had lots of other manufacturer's guitars over the years (Ibanez, ESP, Brian Moore, Hamer, Fender, Gibson, Musicman, Peavey blah blah), and ultimately I'm a 'pointy guitar' guy. I have a LP and a strat but rarely use them, I can appreciate certain PRS guitars to look at but I'm not really a fan, and I've never had chance to play Suhr's or Andersons (and don't feel like taking the chance without trying them first).


----------



## al3d

WELL..it had been quite a while since i took any picts of my stuff, i received my new Cab today, so tought it was time to get the old nikon out and take a quick pict..


----------



## pattste

The black one is a Guerilla Guitar, right?

So you sold the EVH replicas?


----------



## al3d

pattste said:


> The black one is a Guerilla Guitar, right?
> 
> So you sold the EVH replicas?


no no..it's the ibanez i'm selling. as for the Franky..yes, all sold. but building me a keeper....i actually love the way it played so much..decided to make another one.


----------



## Maverick

Here's my new family.








[/IMG]

1985 MIJ Squier








[/IMG]

1990MIM Stratocaster








[/IMG]

2008 Hagstrom Viking


----------



## InkednBlood

neilli said:


>


Man i DIG that Explorer...oh man!


----------



## neilli

InkednBlood said:


> Man i DIG that Explorer...oh man!


Well fingers crossed it won't be mine in 25 hours time, as someone is supposed to be coming to buy it :smile: Nice guitar, but I never play it, so it should stop collecting dust and go to someone who'll use it. Or collect dust with it. I don't care as long as I get my money kkjuw


----------



## zontar

I've been meaning o post some of my gear for a while, and I'm still having computer problems, but on this other computer I can post my electrics-none of them worth a lot, but I love them.

In no particular order-
My Mustang-








My Iceman--I love the grain on the top-








My modded Les Paul-








My Les Paul copy, soon to be modded and set up for slide-


----------



## zontar

And my hollow body archtop, Ibanez AF95- I love the flame on this one


----------



## zurn

Here's my gear! 

2009 Gibson Les Paul Studio









90's Fender Jaguar HH CIJ









65 Fender Mustang (original color was red, paint was removed, this actual wood color)









Family (Vox AC15CC1 w/celestion gold, Vox AC30CC2, 73 Fender Twin Silverface, bunch of pedals.


----------



## zontar

Nice Mustang.

So I finally post a better picture of my Mustang, then you post yours (And oh yeah--we both post Les Pauls as well.)

Actually they're all nice looking guitars, but I mention the Mustang, as I don't see too many of them around here.

And I happen to like them.


----------



## outsider666

neilli said:


> Pile of everything back in January 09


I've seen that pic many times, in many places, and I never get tired of looking at it, especially the Spitz TMNT replica RR. lofu


----------



## outsider666

Just so you're not the only one here with the "shedders", here's mine...


----------



## Starbuck

zontar said:


> And my hollow body archtop, Ibanez AF95- I love the flame on this one


OOOhh that's beautiful!


----------



## zontar

Starbuck said:


> OOOhh that's beautiful!


Thanks.

The finish is called transparent black--which on the surface doesn't really make sense.

Depending on the angle the light hits it, it looks like it's solid black, or various shades of black or brown with varying amounts of grain showing through.

I like the grain so I took pictures at an angle to show it off.
But I also like that the look changes like it does.

But the reason I bought this one is I like how it sounds unplugged, as well as plugged in, and I like how it plays and how it feels.

The look is just a bonus.


----------



## neilli

outsider666 said:


> Just so you're not the only one here with the "shedders", here's mine...


Cool stuff - a Rhoads fan then eh? :rockon2:


----------



## rhh7

*My one and only Bullet!*

My only electric guitar at this time is a Squier Bullet. I bought it new for $95, spent $45 for Fender '66 RI Jazzmaster tuners, and $95 for tuner installation, fret dressing and setup. For less than $250 I have a sweet little killer!


----------



## tbaillie

2004 Gibson Les Paul Goldtop Delux
2004 Gibson SG Special (real beaten up)
Sovtek Mig 50
Fender twin Amp
Danelectro Danopro with a tilted P90 in the bridge
MusicMan Stingray

will post pics when i have all my gear together
sorry guys


----------



## -TJ-

rhh7 said:


> My only electric guitar at this time is a Squier Bullet. I bought it new for $95, spent $45 for Fender '66 RI Jazzmaster tuners, and $95 for tuner installation, fret dressing and setup. For less than $250 I have a sweet little killer!


those tuners give it a very nice vintage feel..... great looking guitar for $250:smile:


----------



## BigNorm

There is my gear. It's not the pictures of the actual instruments, but exactly the same. It's easier and smaller this way.


----------



## tbaillie

BigNorm said:


> There is my gear. It's not the pictures of the actual instruments, but exactly the same. It's easier and smaller this way.


hows the xavier?
i wanted one when i was super broke, then i just bought a dano


----------



## BigNorm

tbaillie said:


> hows the xavier?
> i wanted one when i was super broke, then i just bought a dano


 An exceptional and wonderful guitar. For the price payed, it's the best guitar around. I had some Hagstrom Viking, Epiphone Dot and a Ibanez as43, and was always desapointed by a part of the set up or sound of each other. I always wanted an hollowbody but did'nt want to pay for a Gibson !$$$$
Since my main guitar is my Strat. I read review on the Xaviere XV900 and decided to take a chance. When I had it in my hands, I really tought this guitar worth 5 times her price. Everything was perfect, the sound the fret edges are soft, well levelled, action very low without buzz, etc.
I'm very please with her. But since I only have one, I don't know if they are all built as well. Maybe I was lucky...You never know with the accuracy of those chinese guitar...


----------



## DarkRuler21

Schecter 006 Deluxe
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/darkruler21/1.jpg

Ibanez RG321MH
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/darkruler21/100_1147-1.jpg

Line 6 Spider III 75W
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/darkruler21/100_1156.jpg


----------



## NIK0

My gear at home...


----------



## Farbulous

Fender American Deluxe Tele (my baby):









Gibson Firebird V









Sparrow Primitive "Ace"


----------



## KoskineN

Latest pictures of my babies!

'52 AVRI HR Tele(my #1), '62 AVRI Jazzmaster, PRS SE Soapbar, LTD EC-1000 Deluxe,
Larrivée LV-03RE and Norman B-20 12 strings


----------



## Mooh

KoskineN said:


> Latest pictures of my babies!
> 
> '52 AVRI HR Tele(my #1), '62 AVRI Jazzmaster, PRS SE Soapbar, LTD EC-1000 Deluxe,
> Larrivée LV-03RE and Norman B-20 12 strings


I love collections that cover a lot of different tones. Very nice!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> I love collections that cover a lot of different tones. Very nice!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Me too.

I've tried to do that with my guitars, although I have more solidbodies with humbuckers than anything else. But the last guitar I bought was a hollowbody archtop, an the one before was a 12 string-both types I didn't have before.

My next will probably be a steel string flat top, which I don't have.
But it could be something else.


Nice variety.


----------



## Brigham

*My Gear*










Here's all my electric guitars, and my amp! (ignore the chocolates on the dresser, the pic was taken just after Christmas... and no, I didn't get the guitars or amp for Christmas, jsut the chocolates 

The amp is a Roland VGA-7. There's also a little Roland Microcube in front of it. On top of the amp is my Mandolin, which is an Oscar Schmidt with pickup.

Guitars (from left to right):

- Ibanez J-Custom RG8570M-TB (/w Air Norton, Blue Velvet and Tone Zone Dimarzio pickups, 5 pc maple/bubinga neck, maple fretboard, maple top, mahogany back, Edge-Pro bridge and Gotoh tuners)

- Quest brand neck-thru guitar (made in the '80s by some little Quebec company, don't know much about the guitar other than that I picked it up cheap and in need of repair)

- Dean Palomino series hollowbody, a great blues/jazz guitar for it's price


----------



## LarryLimerick

Brigham said:


> - Quest brand neck-thru guitar (made in the '80s by some little Quebec company, don't know much about the guitar other than that I picked it up cheap and in need of repair)


I like that guitar, it has a real unique shape!


----------



## KoskineN

Mooh said:


> I love collections that cover a lot of different tones. Very nice!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks!

That's actually my goal with my guitars. I'm not really stick to one kind of tone,
but I must admit that i have a small preference for single coils(The Telecaster being my favorite guitar!)

Next on the list? A nice Strat for sure, an hollowbody(Hagstom Viking or an Epi Casino) and one day a Les Paul....:smile:


----------



## Mooh

KoskineN said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's actually my goal with my guitars. I'm not really stick to one kind of tone,
> but I must admit that i have a small preference for single coils(The Telecaster being my favorite guitar!)
> 
> Next on the list? A nice Strat for sure, an hollowbody(Hagstom Viking or an Epi Casino) and one day a Les Paul....:smile:


I prefer singlecoils and Teles too, but there's always room for 'buckers. I'm definitely not a one tone guy, and I believe it has helped my career, such that it is. Same with acoustics, small body or jumbo, 6 or 12 strings, terz or baritone, steel or nylon, etc. Same with other stringed instruments like violin, mandolin, banjo, etc.

If you're looking for a Strat that doesn't have to be a Strat, have a look at the Godin Progression and Passion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## flashPUNK

ohhhh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Rockin Teen

My gear: http://allimg.com/picturegallery/66a9z5724t1158

If you can't tell by looking at, I have a: Fender Stratocaster 60th Anniversary Edition (2006).
Epiphone Les Paul Slash Edition (bought off Craigslist almost new, 2008 I believe?).
Yamaha Pacifica -- my first electric.
Epiphone Acoustic (not sure what model, roughly 02/03). 
Line 6 Spider II 75 watts.
My brand new baby, Fender HotRod Deville 60 Watt (210). 
Marshall 15 Watt practice amp. 

If you want any details (wood, pickups, etc.) feel free to ask.


----------



## Shiny_Beast

partscaster, scalloped
lava coily 
foxrox octron II
area 51 wah
microvibe
ad999 delay
and a home build fuzz pedal on top of the amp
GL short cables
50 watt combo rebuilt to 60s plexi SB spec w scumback h55

for those interested in such things, front 3 way panel switch switches between 330 bypass cathode on v2, no bypass, or .1 with a grounded diode brige across the mix resistor.


----------



## hapsall

*My humble gear..*

That is what make's me smile...










My gear one by one,,,

http://www.gearfreak.dk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10807&posts=6&start=1


----------



## Xanadu

hapsall, Was that made reliced, or have you just abused the crap out of it?
Either way, I love it.:rockon2:


----------



## hapsall

Xanadu said:


> hapsall, Was that made reliced, or have you just abused the crap out of it?
> Either way, I love it.:rockon2:


Yes its made like this by a guitar builder here in Denmark..

Its custom made for me and i waited for a half year for this babe..

Here is the guitar builders home page;

http://www.hansen-guitars.com/


----------



## Xanadu

hapsall said:


> Yes its made like this by a guitar builder here in Denmark..
> 
> Its custom made for me and i waited for a half year for this babe..
> 
> Here is the guitar builders home page;
> 
> http://www.hansen-guitars.com/


Beautiful :bow:


----------



## hapsall

*My Humble gear part II*

This is also a "Hansen" its called "2" because i have two..

Its got a "Hansen paf" PU in bridge and a SD 59 in neck..


----------



## LowWatt




----------



## hapsall

Nice gear and that bass is cool...


----------



## corailz

Sorry for yellow light on the first pic,i'll take a better as soon as possible!!!


----------



## JamieKent

Posted in the lefty thread as well...

I have 3 guitars.

I have an Aria Pro II Fullerton (Fender Strat knockoff) in Sunburst.

I also own a Samick/Gregg Bennett Avion (Les Paul knockoff) in this colour:










But my pride and joy, which I just picked up last month, is my brand new custom-built Alexander James Laurent:


























Top Wood: Yellowheart, Ebony bridge piece with Yellowheart "J" inlay
Body Wood: Wenge
Neck Woods: Bloodwood, Yellowheart, Bloodwood
Fretboard Wood: Gaboon Ebony

Neck-through and string-through construction.

I am absolutely in love with this guitar.


----------



## Drazden

LowWatt said:


>


Hey, I recognize that Silvertone!

And I still have chills every time I think about that Jazzmaster. That is a wicked-ass Jazzmaster.

Cheers, LowWatt!


----------



## LowWatt

Drazden said:


> Hey, I recognize that Silvertone!
> 
> And I still have chills every time I think about that Jazzmaster. That is a wicked-ass Jazzmaster.
> 
> Cheers, LowWatt!


Thanks man. That Silvertone has been in open G ever since you left it here. Great for slide and Eagles of Death Metal type skanky blues riffing.

And I swear, there is nothing special about my Jazzmaster. It's the Mastery Bridge. That thing really changed the game in what you could get out of the Jazzmaster. Better tone, action, tuning on the trem and no jumping strings. Nice piece of kit.


----------



## mrfiftyfour

Simple...







[/IMG]


----------



## Wiser

MIM Fender standard strat and a VOX AC4TV. 









(On the left you can see the edge of my roland cube 30x. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet.)


----------



## stukely

Here is a model that might pique your interest it's one I had custom made to my specs and with my logo on the headstock:


----------



## Frantic_Rock

My number 1:

Heritage HC150. SD Antiqs


----------



## LowWatt

Frantic_Rock said:


> My number 1:
> 
> Heritage HC150. SD Antiqs


Beautiful guitar!


----------



## LarryLimerick

LowWatt said:


> Beautiful guitar!


I agree! That is a really nice guitar!


----------



## Sundog Kid

New to the site, thought I'd share:

First decent guitar I bought, was this:
* 1976 Oddessy Ash Custom 400 *(few to non in existance from what I can tell)
(Solid Ash neckthrough body 24 fret, Pao Ferro fret board, 9.5 compund radius, rear routed, Dimarzio SD Humbuckers, 3 phaze switches, Solid brass bridge-tailpiece-nut, gold plated Grover tuners)









*Fender Strat (Highway 1)*
(Alder body, maple neck, satin finish, Graphite saddles installed since pic, compensated nut grooves, locking strap)









I have a deep love for VW's, had to buy the collectors guitar that came with mkv Jettas in the states
(plays not bad for a First Act 8-P )









*Amp & Pedals*

Mesa F-100 Head with Groove Tube Cool Blue 6l6's / 1968 VT 4x12 with 68' Celestion Greenbacks ;-)










And my SKB Board









And just to remind me to never go 6 months without work again, here's the gear I just got rid of due to needing money
JV SIG STRAT
(upgraded nut and saddles, 3 ply pickgaurd added)









My short lived Taylor GA 114CE


----------



## mwcarl

My first electric, had it for only about a week. I can't believe an instrument at this price is so well built.


----------



## Robert1950

That background takes away from the guitar. Try taking a pic with a neutral background. 



mwcarl said:


> My first electric, had it for only about a week. I can't believe an instrument at this price is so well built.


----------



## Tim Plains

Great looking guitars, fellas!! :rockon:

PRS 513, Custom 22, Custom 22 59/09, SC245 57/08. 
Gibson SG VOS, 335 Memphis block, Firebird V, R8, 50th R9, Pearly Gates, R9, CR8, Traditional.


----------



## corailz

Are Nine,your gear is really,but really...lofulofulofulofu


----------



## Evilmusician

Here's some more gear cheers!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Are Nine: Tell me more about the plain top on the left, please!


----------



## Tim Plains

2008 Gibson R8, Bourbonburst. Great guitar but I found it somewhat lacking compared to my R9; so, I replaced the electronics with Wolfetone Dr. V pickups, CTS pots & Luxe Bumblebee caps. It was great before but now it's awesome!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Gorgeous! I really love the top! Plain top are my favs!
Nice axe!


----------



## Robert1950

Ooooooooohh gawd. I want to break into your house and steal this in the worst sort of way. lofu...lofu...lofu



Are Nine said:


>


----------



## flashPUNK

This just in............










I'm one tone happy MO-FO.


----------



## flashPUNK

Minor change, picked up an EP-Booster in Ottawa this weekend, and changed the path so the Screwdriver is before the Klon.

I'm very happy with the Klon!


----------



## vasthorizon

Mike, your gear is awesome! Here's your former R8 on my couch.


----------



## Key_of_Off

...And counting!


----------



## flashPUNK

Heres everything:


----------



## TVvoodoo

Just joined up last week. here's my gits.... nothing super special, they all play very nicely except the joke one, left. 








The LP clone is in mod-state soon to have a P90 in the neck, zebrabucker bridge. The 335 has been 
set up with coil taps. The strat thing actually plays super nice, and is my go-to right now. 
I also have a pink 3/4 scale bass on the way, you probably don't need to see ;-). at least until after mods planned. 

mostly I go through either a v-amp-> computer-> cans or my Princeton Chorus when I want to make me some noize. Nice to meet y'all. if you hear of an scxd for sale lemme know.

Anyone knows lucien M the Gibson freak in Toronto, tell him I said "high". 

cheers


----------



## Doc G

Blue Apple said:


> '05 Agile AL-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool axe!
> 
> What's your opinion of the Agile? Are you satisfied with Rondo's customer service?
> 
> Doc


----------



## warplanegrey

Amps and guitars:











And a crappy pic of my pedalboard:


----------



## rhh7

If money were no object, I would have to have a relic guitar from al3d. Until then, here is my little Squier Affinity Strat. The body represents several months of sanding, and is my first, albeit crude effort at a relic. The neck has been refinished in nitrocellulose lacquer. The pickguard and pickups came from a 2007 Fender Standard MIM Fat Strat.


----------



## stever67

...just found this thread by accident and figured I'd post up what my guitar corner looked like for a bit - I've pared down a bit (in quantity) since then. Here's my amps:










And here's a shot of a 'situation' I found myself in a while ago:










and a bit that still causes some seller's remorse ('71 small box 50):


----------



## 4321

Hey Everyone!

Havent been here in a while, have had some additions to my gear over the last few months, hopefully I can load the pix

From Left to Right : Art & Luthier Acoustic, Fender Squire, Jackson RR3, Yamaha FGX720SCA Acoustic/Electric (Latest Addition to the "Arsenal")

http://twitpic.com/18f4rh

Line 6 Spider III w/Foot Controller

http://twitpic.com/19p2x9

http://twitpic.com/19p311


----------



## Peter

Here's what I'm playing lately:


----------



## fishin' musician

Here's the posse


----------



## Robert1950

What do I spy, with my little eye, but another Fakai.


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## Peter

fishin' musician said:


> Here's the posse


Is that a Chiefs logo on that sweet DC LP JR? Really?


----------



## fishin' musician

Peter said:


> Is that a Chiefs logo on that sweet DC LP JR? Really?


If you're questioning me because I put a sticker on my guitar, don't worry, it's only vinyl and comes right off without leaving any residue. The same sticker lived for years on the side of my bicycle helmet.

Now, if you're questioning me because I put a CHIEFS logo on my guitar...well, that's a whole different issue...


----------



## Mooh

fishin' musician said:


> Here's the posse


You know, I really dig collections/selections like this with variety and pieces reflecting different tones, timbres, styles, and tastes. So much more interesting than collections with several essentially similiar instruments.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## db62

vasthorizon said:


>


...separated at birth...?








[/IMG]


----------



## Phlegethon

Here's pics of the "kids" as I've taken to calling them. . . I might have a pic of my seven string already up here but I cant' remember LOL 

an Ibanez RG321MH with emg 85 neck/81 bridge 









a bone stock Ibanez RG7321 









EDIT: removed the pic of my bass . . .not the right section. should finish all of my coffee before internet surfing

I also just read that comment mooh made about having basically identical guitars and I'm afraid I don't pass the variety test . . .lol


----------



## Mooh

Phlegethon said:


> I also just read that comment mooh made about having basically identical guitars and I'm afraid I don't pass the variety test . . .lol


Haha, I have lots of similar guitars AND different guitars. "Backup instruments", ie, I can't be left with just one of something, what if it's lost, stolen or broken? Panic!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fishin' musician

Mooh said:


> You know, I really dig collections/selections like this with variety and pieces reflecting different tones, timbres, styles, and tastes. So much more interesting than collections with several essentially similiar instruments.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks, Mooh. Where were you before my wife became my ex-wife! I tried to explain to her that each guitar had its own mojo and was best suited for doing certain things. Mind you, I have no fear of playing my entire repertoire with any of my guitars. Often I wish that players would be more adventureous when making their choices for a back-up guitar. I like nothing better than seeing someone completely change the type of guitar they play when they break a string, etc..., it just adds a little variety to the show and keeps the performers out of their comfort zone and on their toes.


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## northernfan

I'm not unlike screem. I started playing again this past year but I've had GAS up the ying yang.
Here's my newest: One week old today.
Gibson Les Paul 2008 1960 Re-Issue VOS R0








In October 09 I bought my Robot Les Paul








And on the right is my 30+ year old MIJ Les Paul that I bought new at 17 years old that I will never part with. Sentimental reasons and it plays like butter. 









Dave


----------



## djkal

Here are my guitars


----------



## Cort Strummer

My Cort Pagelli is not that impressive, so I wont bother. I will post some pics of my amp setup after if I havent already. But here is my G&L Invader after all the hot roding.

Before:









After:


----------



## crankmy5150

Mmm, there is so much nice gear on here. Beautiful.

I'd like to play. Here is my Signature Odyssey, built and designed by the Great One, Alex Lifeson of Rush:
Little Alex is hanging out with it.









From L-R:
Westone LH restrung to RH. Bit of a junker, but a guy I worked with gave it a nice flame job.
Yamaha RGX given to me a few Christmas' ago from my wife.
Fender Squire Bullit. No pick guard and a humbucking p/u. My first real electric.
The above mentioned Signature.
Bottom of pic, my Peavey 5150 2x12 cabinet. Also pictured, a Hammond organ my Grandma used to play. 94 now, she felt as though she wouldn't play it anymore and gave it to me.









Below:
My Jackson bass, my Dad's Sigma acoustic (he passed away in '97) and my single cutaway acoustic built by Aria. Also, below the computer you can see my Digitech multi effects processer.









Cheers,
Adam


----------



## tbaillie

crankmy5150 said:


> Mmm, there is so much nice gear on here. Beautiful.
> 
> I'd like to play. Here is my Signature Odyssey, built and designed by the Great One, Alex Lifeson of Rush:
> Little Alex is hanging out with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L-R:
> Westone LH restrung to RH. Bit of a junker, but a guy I worked with gave it a nice flame job.
> Yamaha RGX given to me a few Christmas' ago from my wife.
> Fender Squire Bullit. No pick guard and a humbucking p/u. My first real electric.
> The above mentioned Signature.
> Bottom of pic, my Peavey 5150 2x12 cabinet. Also pictured, a Hammond organ my Grandma used to play. 94 now, she felt as though she wouldn't play it anymore and gave it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below:
> My Jackson bass, my Dad's Sigma acoustic (he passed away in '97) and my single cutaway acoustic built by Aria. Also, below the computer you can see my Digitech multi effects processer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Adam


looks like the bass says charvelle, not jackson... but i dont play ether haha


----------



## azncoolz

Hey guys! Ive been playing guitar for 5 years now. and I just want to show you what i can do. Im not pro or anything but i love playing
Please check out YouTube - azncoolz's Channel. Watch the videos comment rate and Subscribe!  Just check it out if you have the time ;]


----------



## IBANEZ/MILLER

Here's some of my stuff. There's another video showing the rest of my collection on the youtube.com site under IBANEZMILLERYouTube - ANYBODY SEE MY GUITAR.wmv


----------



## GuitarsRus

awesome gear


----------



## Telenator II

Here's some of my collection:


----------



## Telenator II




----------



## sivs

Telenator - Love the looks of that RickenRocker. Very cool.

Here's my favorite recent shot of my #1... one of the few pictures I've taken that begins to capture the colour and wood.


----------



## Jaybo

Telenator - what's that gold strat with the single pick up?


----------



## Wired




----------



## skimhit

And no, I am not dragging any more stuff into the yard...


----------



## flashPUNK

Some people may notice that i've reduced things drastically. The amp is a Lil' Elvis, with a BrakeLite in the back.
I'm playing a LP Junior & my R4 w/lollars. The Junior will be getting a Lollar +5% very soon.

I'm also thinking about adding a Dyna Red Distortion to the board.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

skimhit said:


> And no, I am not dragging any more stuff into the yard...


You want to come over to my place and see if you can do anything with my lawn? You can bring the guitars along as well


----------



## Alex Csank

Ahoy Mateys! I just found the site and joined, so I'm a "Noob"...and old noob, but still a noob. I'd attach some pics, but I guess I don't know how to do that yet. I am definitely suffering from G.A.S.!


----------



## hollowbody

Alex Csank said:


> Ahoy Mateys! I just found the site and joined, so I'm a "Noob"...and old noob, but still a noob. I'd attach some pics, but I guess I don't know how to do that yet. I am definitely suffering from G.A.S.!


Hi Alex, and welcome! 

For pics, you'll have to find a place to host them online first (like Photobucket or Imageshack) and then you can copy/paste the link to the pics in the pop-up window for pictures within the message.


----------



## Alex Csank

Thanks Hollowbody! I have the pics loaded up on Facebook, but wasn't able to attach them. Maybe I need to 'pay' that subscription fee thingy first? Anyway, my favorite guitar right now is 'Christine' my late '60's Univox Coily (ES335 style), closely followed by 'Thor', my '66 Hagstrom I and/or my (still un-named) 2009 Anthem Flat Army Green (The original prototype) PST20 (LP Style). I actually love ALL my axes, but those three are my favorites...well, this month anyway!

If you want to see a few of my axes, go look me up on facebook at: Welcome to Facebook


----------



## al3d

WELL..it's been a while since i did a Family portrait.. Even if 5 of those guitars need to be sold..LOL..


----------



## rhh7

*Blackheart Little Giant, Epiphone Valve Junior Cab, and Avril Lavigne Telecaster*

Finally have a complete rig...this week I got a new cab from Long & McQuade, and a new head from Axe Music. The Squier Avril Lavigne came from Guitarworks several years ago.



















Blackheart's Little Giant head is a five-watt, single-ended Class A design powered by an EL84 and voiced through a 12AX7 preamp tube, with a switchable pentode (5W) / triode (3W) selector and three-band EQ controls (plus volume). Tank-like ruggedness is provided by a 16-gauge steel chassis. Features: 4, 8 and 16 ohm speaker outs, solid state rectifier, double-sided PCB (for durability and to withstand handling for mods), DC power to filaments for super quiet operation, 2 oz. copper tracers and 1W resistors (carbon film) in signal path, 2W and 5W resistors in power supply, and 15-ply (18mm) thick void-free plywood construction.

The Epiphone Valve Junior Extension Cab features birch plywood construction, superior audio design, and cool retro looks. The cab is equipped with a custom designed, 16 ohm, 12" Eminence Lady Luck Speaker rated for 70 watts RMS. The speaker has a stamped steel frame, a front rear sealing gasket, a 34 oz magnet, 1.75" voice coil, a full paper cone with paper edge, and a cloth dust cap. This speaker has a sensitivity of 99dB and a useable frequency range from 80Hz-5kHz.

My Avril Lavigne Telecaster has a nitrocellulose lacquer finish on the neck, dual humbuckers with Alnico V magnets wound to vintage specs. I had a lot of fun modding this guitar, and it is probably my favorite. It is light, and easy to play.


----------



## Alex Csank

I can't seem to find the right way to display my pics. I used the image feature and added the link to my photos in photobucket, but then nothing appears in my post. So, I am inserting the links to my pics instead. Anybody have any ideas about what I am doing wrong and how to fix it, please let me know.

Anyway, here's a few of mine:

1. Thor, my 1966 Hagstrom I
1966 Hagstrom I 'Thor' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
1966 Hagstrom I picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket

2. Christine, my 1968 Univox Coily
1968 Univox Coily 'Christine' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
Univox picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket

3. Megalon, my 1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip (hot-rodded - better for slide)
1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket

4. My 1967 Domino Californian
1967 Domino Californian picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
Domino picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket

5. My 2010 NAMM prototype Anthem
Anthem Prototype picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
Anthem Prototype picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket

I have a few more axes, but these are a few of my favorite electrics (at the moment).


----------



## screamingdaisy

Alex Csank said:


> I can't seem to find the right way to display my pics. I used the image feature and added the link to my photos in photobucket, but then nothing appears in my post. So, I am inserting the links to my pics instead. Anybody have any ideas about what I am doing wrong and how to fix it, please let me know.
> 
> Anyway, here's a few of mine:
> 
> 1. Thor, my 1966 Hagstrom I
> 1966 Hagstrom I 'Thor' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 1966 Hagstrom I picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 
> 2. Christine, my 1968 Univox Coily
> 1968 Univox Coily 'Christine' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> Univox picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 
> 3. Megalon, my 1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip (hot-rodded - better for slide)
> 1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip 'Megalon' picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 
> 4. My 1967 Domino Californian
> 1967 Domino Californian picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> Domino picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 
> 5. My 2010 NAMM prototype Anthem
> Anthem Prototype picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> Anthem Prototype picture by alfaromeodriveralex - Photobucket
> 
> I have a few more axes, but these are a few of my favorite electrics (at the moment).



1. Thor, my 1966 Hagstrom I

















2. Christine, my 1968 Univox Coily

















3. Megalon, my 1969 Teisco ET-110 Tulip (hot-rodded - better for slide)

















4. My 1967 Domino Californian

















5. My 2010 NAMM prototype Anthem


----------



## Alex Csank

Thanks! How did you do that? I wasn't able to upload the images even when using the square bracket "img" thingy.


----------



## screamingdaisy

Alex Csank said:


> Thanks! How did you do that? I wasn't able to upload the images even when using the square bracket "img" thingy.


Follow the link below. On the left side of the page there's side bar called "Share This Image" with 4 sets of links. Select the "IMG Code" one, then cut and paste.

http://s817.photobucket.com/albums/zz96/alfaromeodriveralex/?action=view&current=2.jpg


----------



## hollowbody

Here's an update of the rig I'm currently using.


----------



## al3d

OH....that's a Cool BOOM BOOM Rig man...add an LP..and Bingo..



hollowbody said:


> Here's an update of the rig I'm currently using.


----------



## zurn

Here's my little family, want to add an SG and Tele 

Guits: 2008 LP Studio, 60's Mustang, 2010 American Special Strat
Amps: Vox AC30H2L, 70's Fender Twin Silverface


----------



## Alex Csank

OK, I think I understand how to do this now. You guys Al3d, Zurn, Hollowbody and RHH7 all have some GREAT stuff, by the way!

Here's a photo of my office...still missing my Dana 'Road Warrior'.


----------



## dcole

You sure have some unique looking guitars Alex. That Anthem looks really good in the other pictures you have posted of it.

Zurn, next to the definition of "Sexy" in the dictionary is a picture of Scarlett Johansson and your Vox. That is one sweet looking amp.

I am poor and play left handed so that equates to very few guitars played or owned. I have owned the black Epiphone since I bought it new in '98 and the Vintage was a recent purchase from the pawn shop. The Epiphone being ~$150 less new seems to have been built with more of an eye for detail, but that Vintage looks so damn sweet in real life.


----------



## rhh7

*Gibson SG, Epiphone Valve Junior Head & Cabinet*

1986 Gibson SG, in rare Polaris White, with unusual side-jack, not a pristine collector's item, but a pro's tool, used to play 100's of gigs over almost 25 years, less than 7 lbs...got the mojo!

Epiphone Valve Junior Head, upgraded with 15-watt Hammond 125ESE output transformer, Hammond TC00273 power transformer, and tone control.

Epiphone Valve Junior Head cabinet, solid birch, with 12" Eminence Lady Luck speaker, 70-watts at 16 ohms.


----------



## smorgdonkey

BG pups Clear Tops:








...plus Les Paul...



























...equals...chikka-chikka-bow-bow.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Here you go. Love a chance to show off my gear.

GUITARS
1. 2002 Gibson SG Classic
2. 2008 Tele Am. Stndrd.
3. 1983 Ibanez AM205
4. 2006 Gibson ES137 Custom
5. 1983 Strat Revised Edition
6. 2010 Tele Spcl. Edition FMT
7. 2006 Tele Spcl. Edition Koa
8. 2010 Partscaster
9. 2006 Martin DC Aura

AMPS
1. Fender 65 Twin Reverb Reissue
2. Fender SCXD
3. 1x12 extension cab with Cannibus Rex speaker
4. Fishman Loudbox acoustic amp

PEDALS
1. Korg Pitchblack tuner
2. BBE Orange Squash compressor
3. BBE Green Screamer over drive
4. Digitech JamMan looper
5. Whirlwind channel selector


----------



## Alex Csank

Whoa Beachbum!! You must be 'hella' good at bumming on that beach!!! I must be in the wrong business!


----------



## greco

Alex Csank said:


> I must be in the wrong business!


or on the wrong beaches...


----------



## tripleb

just notice how much dust was on amp head, opps


----------



## Maverick

My new purchase today at St . John's Music . A real steal. MIM Strat. Sweet colour. Bright pups.


----------



## bobb

Had it for a few weeks but slow at taking pictures:


----------



## evrythngsgngrn

Ok, definitely not as vast as some of the collections I see as I'm scrolling through this thread. Posted in order of purchase:

Fender CD-110e









Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus









Squier Classic Vibe 60's Jazz Bass









Squier Vintage Modified Strat









Group Shot









Missing from the pics, Fender Rumble 25, currently ampless for the others. Saving/looking for a Blackstar HT-5, oh and just ignore the bass clarinet there... it belongs to the wife.


----------



## epy33

I just picked this guy up a few weeks ago. Was really lucky to come across it. It is a special, limited edition reissue of the Hofner Verythin. Under 100 made in the Walnut finish with Bigsby. Plays incredibly and sounds amazing. If you can find one of these guys, go for it....they are worth it. Here is my quick review:










Features: Hofner made a very limited number of these special, limited edition Verythin CT's. From what I could find, only around 100 where made in the Walnut finish with the bigbsy. It is a newer guitar made in 2009/2010 in China. This is a 22 fret neck, full scale. The neck is very thin and fast and is made from maple with a rosewood fretboard. The body is a laminated flamed maple with a Walnut finish. This is a semi-hollow 335, Gretsch style body. As the model name says, the semi-hollow body is very thin. This is a great feeling guitar neck and body. The special limited edition includes a Bigbsy B70 Tremolo system. The bridge has roller saddles to keep the guitar in tune a allow the strings to move over the bridge with ease when the Bigsby is being used. The nut is made from bone and the hardware is nickel. The fret inlays are stunning multi-line mother of pearl. The guitar electronics are set up identical to a Les Paul. // 10
Sound: I play a folky/indie/alternative/rock style of music and this guitar is essentially perfect. A lot of low end from the neck pickup, a lot of high end from the bridge pickup. I have a video on youtube quickly demonstrating the tones through my Traynor YBA-1A MKII. This guitar sounds huge. I have also played it through a Fender Blues Deluxe and it sounds great. // 10

Action, Fit & Finish: The guitar was set-up from the factory. The action is low, but with no fret-buzz. Everything was well setup and built on the guitar. There were no flaws that I could find. The bridge is great with the roller saddles. I had never heard, nor seen something like that before and was really sold on it. After playing with the Bigsby quite a bit, there has been little issue with tuning. // 10

Reliability & Durability: I have only had it for a short time but I feel very confident in the guitar. My brother has had the Hofner CT Club for awhile and it has held up great through multiple shows. Very impressed with the Hofner CT Series. The finish looks great and I am certain it will last through my playing. The strap buttons are solid, but like any guitar I'd suggest strap locks. I could walk into any gig without a backup, it is a solid guitar. // 9

Impression: I sold my Fender Telecaster and bought this guitar. It fits perfectly with what I play. I have gotten nothing but compliments about the guitars looks and sounds. I play bass in a band normally but also play guitar for my own interests. I've been playing bass for 7+ years and guitar for 4+ years. If it was stolen, I would pick one up again. I had the choice to pick up this Hofner or a Epiphone lucille. I am much happier with the Hofner. The Hofner CT series is really outstanding. I recommend picking one up at a local store and trying it out. I wasn't attracted to the Hofner name, but as soon as I picked it up I was sold on it. // 10


----------



## Mooh

Lovely Hofner! I'm gassing now...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nicole

my gear...

my guitars:

Godin SD 22 navy blue - stock pickups
Epiphone SG special - midnight black - stock pickups
Magnum Les Paul Black Beauty copy - gold trim - custom ext. hardware
Fender Telecaster copy - candy apple red, white pick gurd - stock pickups
Fender Squire Strat - Calssic Black with white pick guard - stock pickups
Xaviere XV900 CB sunburst hollowbody w/ gold trim - stock pickups
Granada SG copy natural cherry - stock pickups
Aria MAC 25 series - glittered electric blue - stock pickups
Peavy PXD 23 - maroon - stock pickups
1997 Gibson Les Paul Classic - Honey Maple Burst - stock pickups 
Epiphone PR650N acoustic
Yamaha FG110 acoustic
Washburn Oscar Schmidt (ill check the model # lol i gotta see can't remember) Burgundy - Stock pickups

my amps:

Marshall MA100 full stack
Marshall MG50GFX 
Fender SP10
Crate DXJ112
Peavy Vyper 15 Export

my effects:

Ibenez WD7 Weeping Demon
Digitech RP 90 effects pedal

Recording system:

TASCAM DP-800

i use dunlop picks, ernie ball slinky strings and dean markley acoustic strings.




nicole


----------



## Ont5150

OK well i have only been on this forum for a little bit, and i already feel at home here. I decided to start playing guitar again, after taking a 10 year break, so i'm a little rusty, but it will all come back, anyhow so i decided i wanted something a little different than most, and that few would have, don't get me wrong i like allot of the guitars on this site and elsewhere, but i have always wanted to have something that i could say i built, i know there have been several people out there that have done this before, but for me it's something i have always wanted to do, so i did. I when i was younger in my teens i was a big fan of the 80's Rock, and Van Halen was up there on my list of favorites, so for me to start playing again, i always loved the "Frankenstrat", so here is my hard work finally done and i am enjoying playing now more than ever, but i do plan on getting more guitars in the coming months, but for now, this is not a bad way to start. Enjoy


----------



## LarryLimerick

Good job on the Frankenstrat there! I think it looks very well done!


----------



## monson

OK here is my newest purchse


----------



## Alex Csank

Here's my latest two additions to help me weather this short period away from the rest of my small collection:

1985 Harmony 'Est. 1892' - H80T Strat Copy: Plays great and purchased for less than the cost of a fancy meal!










2007 Austin Les Paul Copy: Virtually Brand New, still has the plastic covering on the pickguard and electronics covers. This was another great deal and it came with a pretty good practice amp for a fabulous price. Very well-made and plays and sounds great!


----------



## Ont5150

very nice! i always liked that color Les Paul


----------



## Chito

Finally got a decent picture of my Prestige NYS Standard. Got this about 4 months ago from Twonie here at the forum.


----------



## starjag

Chito said:


> Finally got a decent picture of my Prestige NYS Standard. Got this about 4 months ago from Twonie here at the forum.


Very nice. How would you describe the neck profile on this one?


----------



## Chito

starjag said:


> Very nice. How would you describe the neck profile on this one?


I would say its a small "C" shape. A bit smaller than the necks of my Ibanez PM35 and Ibanez Artstar.


----------



## Alex Csank

Beautiful Chito! She's a real stunner!


----------



## jazzmaster61

I,m simply amazed at the incredible gear and pics wow i,ll be posting a few, lots of eye candy to be seen here


----------



## starjag

Took this pic recently. All guitars from Ryan Gadow.


----------



## Alex Csank

Wowsers! Those sure are purdy!


----------



## zontar

Chito said:


> Finally got a decent picture of my Prestige NYS Standard. Got this about 4 months ago from Twonie here at the forum.


Nice looking guitar--I'd probbaly take off the pickguard, but then that might just be me, and my dislike of cream pickguards.


----------



## greco

starjag said:


> Took this pic recently. All guitars from Ryan Gadow.


Great pic of 3 very cool guitars !! 

Cheers


----------



## KoskineN

The team!


----------



## zontar

I like any guitar team--as you put it--that includes a Mustang...


----------



## Alex Csank

KoskineN said:


> The team!


That looks like a winning team to me!


----------



## Morkolo

I started playing the electric guitar this spring and have acquired two since. The first being my Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus and the second being the Schecter Stiletto Classic.


----------



## zontar

Morkolo said:


>


Lovely grain on that Schecter.


----------



## Morkolo

zontar said:


> Lovely grain on that Schecter.


Thanks I like it too, burl maple is the name of the wood. The red is so dark though that you have to look at it with the right lighting to see the grain. In the dark it looks black. I bought the guitar thinking I was going to swap out out the emgs after hearing my buddies Les Paul with the 81 and 85's. Now I wonder if he had them installed wrong or something because they had a brittle sound in his.


----------



## maceland

*My stuff*

*I use a Carvin Belair with Celestions and a Digitech RP7 pedal for it's versatility. One of my favorite guitars with this set up would be my Reverend USA Avenger GT.*


----------



## torndownunit

Updated Gear Family Photo for 2011









*Guitar left to right:*

Squier Classic Vibe Custom
Reverend Flatroc
Schecter Vintage Solo
Emerador Bass (old 70's MIJ)
Cort 3/4 Acoustic
Dean 1981 E'Lite Custom

*Amps*

Orange Tiny Terror on Avatar 1x12 cab
1966 Ampeg Reverbrocket II
1968 Princeton Reverb (in 12" cab)
Roland Microcube


----------



## J-75

Room4Bill by Dan Relton

CVC Tele
CV Thinline Tele
62 American Vintage Tele Custom
75 Telebration Ash/humbucker/single coil
Empress Thinline Telebration
American Standard Strat
CS Custom Deluxe Strat
Deluxe Strat
Gretsch 6120 (x2)
Gretsch 6186 (1962)
Gretsch 6196T
Gretsch 6122T
Gibson CS-356 Figured Maple/Bigsby
Gibson ES-335 Birds-Eye Maple ltd.edition
Gibson Memphis ES-339 Ebony
Gibson LP Supreme Ebony
Gibson LP Custom Red
Gibson LP “Blonde Beauty” figured maple/gold ltd.edition
Gibson LP Classic Custom

Fender 75 American Vintage Jazz
Fender Marcus Miller Jazz
Fender 'A' neck Precision (sold)
Fender American Jazz Deluxe V
Fender Jaguar Bass
Rickenbacker 4003 Fireglo

Vibro-King
Twin Reverb
Custom Vibrolux Reverb
Blues Junior (special ed.)
Deluxe Reverb Reissue (x2)
Supersonic 22
Supersonic 60
Super
Super Champ XD
Hot Rod Deluxe (sold)
Hot Rod Deville 212 (sold)
B-DEC
Gallien Kruger 400RB IV / SWR Big Ben 18”
Yorkville XS400
Roland Cube Bass 100


----------



## jazzmaster61

J75 WOW Super impressive


----------



## NGroeneveld

Why buy when you can build your own...

57 Classic pickups
Hipshot bridge
Sperzel tuners


----------



## rev156

WOW, that's awesome wood!!!!!!!
who cares how it sounds!


----------



## NGroeneveld

rev156 said:


> WOW, that's awesome wood!!!!!!!
> who cares how it sounds!


It sounds as good as it looks! About what you would expect from the 57s very clean but nice and gritty when you want it.


----------



## The Grin

Dude that is love with six strings and sex in the wood grains. I have never been much for gold hardware but it complements everything very well.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Thanks to both you guys - I appreciate the compliments


----------



## Big_Daddy

Well, I finally got most of my gear in one place so here's a pic (minus a bunch of cabs and my '73 Mustang bass which is on loan)...


----------



## Landers

No photo loaded in my new iMac yet, but here's the list of my gear: 
- 1952 Gibson Les Paul
- 1966 Fender Telecaster
- 1968 Martin D-35
- 1969 RL Givens (Bob mostly made mandolins)
- 1996 Rob Allen Esquire
- 1929 Handmade parlor guitar
- 1994 Merv Cargill Stratocaster with 1962 pups
- 1982 JV Stratocaster (first week of production 3/1982)
- 2000 USA Custom Wechter 
- 1976 Guild F212 - 12-string
- 1996 Warmoth Stratocaster with Joe Barden pups
- 1969 Fender Twin Reverb
- 1962 Ode Long neck banjo (5-string - previously owned by Hedy West of "500 Miles" fame)
- 1894 Eclipse 5-string banjo

Don't tell my wife about all of these, please!
-


----------



## TeleZee

2002 Les Paul Studio Limited Color Bronze/ Black with DiGregorio HW PAF Humbuckers
2006 Black Highway 1 Telecaster 
1977 Yamaki Deluxe 12 string acoustic
2001 Martin D-15 with Rare Earth pick-up
2009 Ibanez Sound Gear Bass

2009 Luker Tiger 20 Combo with a WGS Veteran 30
2005 Dr Z. Maz Jr NR 2 x 10 combo
Hand built solid pine 1 x12 cabinet with a 12" Eminence Red Fang Alnico

Boss Pedal board with;
Boss TU-2
Keeley Modded Boss DS-1
Older vintage Johnson Power Phase
Fulltone OCD V4
Boss CH-1 Super Chorus
Boss DD-3 Delay

and a bunch of cables...if I figure out how to post pix I'll add them later.


----------



## myipad

A bit of a long list, but I've been collecting for a while now.

guitars:

2005 Fender NONE MORE BLACK Strat Deluxe, with Seymour Duncan pickups (JB59/Trembucker/Duckbucker)(1 of 250)
2011 Hofner Verythin Contemporary
2007 Epiphone Dot mahogany/black
2004 Epiphone Firebird VII
2008 Guild DeArmond USA 
1976 Gibson Marauder
1963 Harmony (Holiday) Bobkat, dual DeArmond goldfoils
1962 Gretsch Clipper, all original
1960 Harmony H45 Mars thinbody
1965 Yamaha SA15 hollowbody
Tokai Love Rock w dual P90s
Tokai Breezy Sound with DiMarzios
Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin with P90
1977 Takamine lawsuit 340S acoustic
1957 Ibanez Freshman archtop with clip on pickup
BASS:
2001 USA Fender Precision Bass
2009 Hagstrom HB-8 8 string bass
AMPS
Fender Cybertwin SE
1962 Fender Tremolux head, custom case, w Egnater 412 straight cabinet
1998 Johnson Millennium JM250 Stereo head, w Egnater 412 slant cabinet
1970 Garnet BTO (Big Time Operator), 1 of 125 ever made. 120 watt head with Marsland 412 cabinet
1971 Garnet Rebel Reverb head with 1966 Garnet vertical 212 cabinet
1970 Garnet Odyssey head with 1966 Garnet vertical 212 cabinet
1975 Garnet Deputy head, with 2 Garnet 4X8 cabinets.
1964 Gibson GA15RVT
1967 VOX Cambridge Reverb SS
David Eden WT400 Traveler head with XL210 cabinet
Eden Nemesis nc210 bass combo
Keyboards
Roland Rhodes MK60
KORG X50
Yamaha SY-55

Wow....that was a mouthful.


----------



## 4321

Here's an updated photo of my full RocknRoll Arsenal Here it is kids, the full RocknRoll Arsenal #guitar on Twitpic


----------



## Fane

Well, here's a partial glimpse at what I'm rocking: 








I give it about 38 hours until Imageshack's bandwidth runs out. 

LR: 2010 LP Junior
72? Gibson SG
02 Parker Fly Deluxe
09 Fender Jazzmaster (62 RI?)
89 G+L ASAT 
99 Mexi Strat


----------



## Fane

Double post, whoops.


----------



## corailz

That's mine....for now


----------



## Franky Fargon

Well here are my precision tools.









That the other corner of the room.









Frank


----------



## screamingdaisy




----------



## Franky Fargon

screamingdaisy said:


>


Is the dark guitar a gibson also?
thanks
Frank


----------



## screamingdaisy

The black one is an Epiphone. The dark cherry one is a Gibson SG.


----------



## Franky Fargon

screamingdaisy said:


> The black one is an Epiphone. The dark cherry one is a Gibson SG.


yeah,I didn't saw the SG on the left at first....Your ready to rock mon ami!


----------



## Franky Fargon

...And by left,i meant on the right


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hey Franky do you have a better pic of that Jag Stang?


----------



## Franky Fargon

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Franky do you have a better pic of that Jag Stang?


Yes i have,but i dont seem to be able to upload anything to my photobucket account...Is like the interface as change to mobile photobucket
and now any upload seems to must be made via sms or somthing like that


----------



## Franky Fargon

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Franky do you have a better pic of that Jag Stang?


Well not sure if my upload worked well...i guess so
I've change the pickguard to a mint colored one,also change the tuners to delux and the pup's for JSmoore PAF 59 in the back and a vintage 60's in the front.








i also replaced the standard mustang like knob for strat like knob








oh yeah, very useless... a kurt cobain neckplate








The body is tick and i love the shape...But i've turn it into a tone monster and that what i like the most about it
Thanks
Frank


----------



## screamingdaisy

I always wanted a Jag-Stang. Really unique guitars... particularly now that they're discontinued.


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

This is an LP knock-off - Mann - pretty well done for a copy, even the headstock looks Gibson.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice JagStang. Seem to be a pretty rocking beast!


----------



## Alex Csank

JohnnyCanuck said:


> This is an LP knock-off - Mann - pretty well done for a copy, even the headstock looks Gibson.


Gotta love that 'negative' fretboard look! Cool Mann,man!


----------



## Alex Csank

Franky Fargon said:


> Well not sure if my upload worked well...i guess so
> I've change the pickguard to a mint colored one,also change the tuners to delux and the pup's for JSmoore PAF 59 in the back and a vintage 60's in the front.
> 
> i also replaced the standard mustang like knob for strat like knob
> 
> oh yeah, very useless... a kurt cobain neckplate
> 
> The body is tick and i love the shape...But i've turn it into a tone monster and that what i like the most about it
> Thanks
> Frank


That's a very nice Hot-Rod there Franky! I love the colour!


----------



## northernfan

Here's some stuff.
My music area is coming together.


















From left to right:
2010 Gibson ES-339 Antique red, 2008 Gibson LP Robot in Midnight Manhattan, 2008 Gibson 1960 reissue VOS R0, 1978 MIJ LP


----------



## Chopper

Sadly, this is pretty much all I've been weeded down to. It's a very versatile and simple set-up though!


----------



## Clean Channel

Geez, post all your gear? I have so much stuff kickin' around I could never manage that. Here's a few pics I've uploaded for various reasons in the past...

My three Stephen's Extended Cutaway guitars from the front and back:


















My pedalboard:









My main gigging amp:









The back of my concert classical guitar:









My refurbished Hondo Machine Gun guitar:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Very impressive board you have there


----------



## Clean Channel

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very impressive board you have there


Thanks! 

Very impressive forum you have here


----------



## Freteleven

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq330/Kizoku_Bushi/06-24-06_1319.jpg


----------



## Blackdog

The Ernie Ball Music Man Reflex (1 of 2 made in Purple) and a Blackstar HT-5.
This is before all my cables, cords and pedals are hooked up.


----------



## Clean Channel

That's a beautiful guitar!


----------



## Wired

Had some changes to the colleciton 














































The Dual Terror has been traded for a Mesa Transatlantic TA15


----------



## 4321

I'm not too sure how to imbed pix in my posts, but here's a link to a recent pic I took of my gear

https://picasaweb.google.com/MrRocknRoll2009/DropBox#5604149315478618754


----------



## Windsor.00




----------



## Clean Channel

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> I'm not too sure how to imbed pix in my posts, but here's a link to a recent pic I took of my gear
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/MrRocknRoll2009/DropBox#5604149315478618754


Fix'd (awesome gear, btw!)


----------



## Vinlander

Here is my humble gear, I play mostly Metal mixed with Prog Rock influences (Avant-garde, Folk, Viking stuff):


----------



## Malkolm

Hello, 

I'm new here in Canada and on this forum,
I arrived one month ago from France for one year.

I play rock blues metal and jazz music.

I also do photography.
I hope you'll enjoy my pictures

Here my Ibanez babies :

Ibz AR105 AV (82), Ibz AR350 PLT (86), Ibz AR100 AV (80), Ibz 2617 NT (79)
Ibz AR500 AV (80), Ibz 2681 AV (95), Ibz AR300 BK (79) 






















My new one, bought here in Canada : an Ibz AR2000 VV (02)






























I use a DV Mark Little 40 for vintage clean and crunch sounds, it sounds awesome, I really love it.

Here some pics with my other Ibz AR350 PW (85) :


























And I use a Engl Powerball for more gain and modern sounds :

Here a pics on stage with my "Name of sound" cab and my Ibz AR500 :










More pictures here : 

Ibanez Guitars - a set on Flickr

By

Malkolm


----------



## davetcan

Beautiful beautiful stuff. Than transparent red in the center of the first pic is really stunning!

Welcome to the site, and country, btw


----------



## Malkolm

davetcan said:


> Beautiful beautiful stuff. Than transparent red in the center of the first pic is really stunning!
> 
> Welcome to the site, and country, btw


Thanks,

This one is an Ibanez 2681 Bob Weir model Reissue from 95.

Higher model from my guitars I think !

Japan art :


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ibanez heaven. Nice stuff indeed


----------



## zontar

Ibby OD--but I like it.


----------



## Clean Channel

Yeah, that is some hot gear! Welcome to Canada!


----------



## Malkolm

Clean Channel said:


> Welcome to Canada!


Thank you,

I have lots of fun here with the Jazz Festival and BluesFest in Ottawa.

Awesome shows !


----------



## Ginnie

I'll start by showing my Hagstrom Goya I had many years ago (no, I don't look like that picture anymore!)
Foolish, foolish me, I traded it away in 1994 for TWO MEGS OF RAM! At the time Ram was expensive...
Oh, I wish I had it back!

Back in 1976:
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb184/ginniegatrit/n524283013_6393.jpg
and later on...









A red one similar to this is on the cover of April Wine's "Electric Jewels" album.


----------



## Ginnie

My 1964 Harmony H-74:









(Don't know why I named the pic hagstrom!)


----------



## KoskineN

Well, it's been a while since the last time I posted here, so here is an update of my whole rig. I must say that a lot of my guitars, and two of my amps
were bought here in the Sales/trades section. It's a good place to find some good deals!


----------



## Robert1950

Those Ibenez Artists - BLOODY HELL !!!!!!


----------



## The Grin

???????????????


----------



## Clean Channel

That's some hot stuff man!



KoskineN said:


> Well, it's been a while since the last time I posted here, so here is an update of my whole rig. I must say that a lot of my guitars, and two of my amps
> were bought here in the Sales/trades section. It's a good place to find some good deals!


----------



## al3d

OK..little update on my kit....got a JCM800 about 2 months ago...1x12 combo..LOVE IT...mint condition, never modified. Sounds awsome, specialy in the 4x12.. Also got a Flying V...wish i'm in love with now. it's so lite it's insane.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That Pink Strat looks real familiar. I used to have one just like it. Its not a MIJ 90's is it?


----------



## al3d

GuitarsCanada said:


> That Pink Strat looks real familiar. I used to have one just like it. Its not a MIJ 90's is it?


ahaha..nope..it's one of mine...own build..


----------



## KoskineN

This is an awesome collection! I want a Les Paul so bad these days! 



al3d said:


> OK..little update on my kit....got a JCM800 about 2 months ago...1x12 combo..LOVE IT...mint condition, never modified. Sounds awsome, specialy in the 4x12.. Also got a Flying V...wish i'm in love with now. it's so lite it's insane.


----------



## Leftyjay

Hi, I'm Leftyjay....and I'm a Carvin-o-holic


----------



## InkednBlood

Been awhile since i've posted or been around, but here is the current collection.

Gibson Explorer, Gibson V, Gibson LP Iron Cross rep, '76 gibson LP deluxe gold top, LTD 'lawsuit' explorer (EXP200)..Black and White..LTD MH250NT, Jackson SLSMG Soloist, Godin Freeway, Ibanez MTM2, Ibanez RGR420EX, Yamaha RGX A2, Ibanez S series, Charvel Spectrum, LTD EX-351.

Can't get enough guitars, or playing...this is nonscence!


----------



## Clean Channel

^Awesome!^


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Nice carvins - I'm also a lefty carvin-o-holic or maybe an axe-o-holic!



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## sulphur

Nice Carvins rbf!

I especially like the fade on the center guitar in the last pic.

Quite beautiful and unique.


----------



## Milkman

al3d said:


> ahaha..nope..it's one of mine...own build..


While I don't share your appreciation for relic'd guitars, that pink Strat looks like a very nice job.


----------



## Morkolo

Here's an old 80's Jaguar Strat copy that I picked up a while back. Since I've bought it it's received a Fender Noiseless in the bridge, a new nut, volume pot and a bridge pickup switch. Plays great, stays in tune and has a really warm sound. $100 with a hardshell case not a bad find if I do say so myself.


----------



## Devil Baby

My Les Paul and my simply awesome Canadian-made 5W amp.


----------



## sulphur

Nice pic Devil Baby. That's a good looking LP.

Does your amp have an effects loop?


----------



## Devil Baby

Nope. Input, volume knob, tone knob. She's real simple and full of tone.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Vox or Marshall inspired?
Looks really sweet!


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Vox or Marshall inspired?
> Looks really sweet!


I would have assumed 5e3. My brain is consumed by 5e3...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Mouahaha, GAS got you !


----------



## Guest

Ti-Ron said:


> Mouahaha, GAS got you !


The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Alex Csank

Had a visit from Lady gaga last night!sigiifaI ended up getting both a trick and a treat!


----------



## Nostredamus

*Our Gear includes a mystery guitar*

We have a mystery Guitar it is an Arch Top semi accoustic with a scroll head. I am trying to up load photos but for some reason the system just will not accept them. So please check out my google album :*​*https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...mail&rls=gm&q=rare+guitars&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N


----------



## Fajah

*New Set Up*

Just got my music room together:






























Gear description here:

https://lawriemann.sugarsync.com/albums/thumb/3961536_813298?autoAccept=true


----------



## midnightblu

SX SST Ash RN Na
A couple of years old. Everything except the pots, switch, wiring and trem has been changed out.




















Agile AL-3100 HSBF Wide
Got this one a couple of weeks ago when Rondo had them on sale. Not only were there no mods required, but this is the first of four guitars from Rondo that I have that arrived virtually set-up! Some very minor tweaking to action and intonation was all it needed. Hard to believe for so little money...





















Agile AL-3000 Black Wide
Got this one about two years ago. No mods required. Not sure how I got this one without a FAC (Firearms Acquisition Certificate) lol











2005 Fender Standard Stratocaster Midnight Wine
Had this one since 2006. Stock except for saddles, pickguard and knobs. Trem blocked.












Dillion Canada DRT-69 "Dirty Rosie"
About a year old. Everything stock.
Alder body, rosewood veneer. She plays wonderfully.























Agile AL-2000 Black Flame
My first Agile from 2007, now my sons guitar. Pickups are GFS Mean 90s. Otherwise she`s stock.


----------



## Kenmac

Hey midnightblu, I've got a Dillion Rosie as well. I bought it on Ebay from a guy in the San Francisco area. He added the neck humbucker.


----------



## Alex Csank

My current "family photos":


----------



## theruley

by order of rank:

1. Japanese Elitist Les Paul w/toneriders zebra PAFs and pushpulls. Does everything I want an electric guitar to do and is still my favourite guitar I have picked up and played myself.

2. Old beat up SG-1 from the 70's. brought back from the dead and added a p90. It likes it "rough"

3. CVC 'tele. added brass compensating saddles. 'Rest is stock...For when Im in a 'tele kind of mood...and yes, they do live up to the hype.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice collection therer


----------



## NGroeneveld

This is a test - just trying to see if I can follow the instructions to get a picture to load


----------



## Petey D

My two mainstays.

Sparrow Rat Rod

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/guitarstufffeb09004-1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/guitarstufffeb09003re-size.jpg

Sparrow Big Daddy

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff002re-sized.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff003.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff004.jpg

evilGuitar:


----------



## Clean Channel

Petey D said:


> My two mainstays.
> 
> Sparrow Rat Rod
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/guitarstufffeb09004-1.jpg
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/guitarstufffeb09003re-size.jpg
> 
> Sparrow Big Daddy
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff002re-sized.jpg
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff003.jpg
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c81/gixxed/Guit-Boxstuff004.jpg
> 
> evilGuitar:


Awesome! Great lookin' guitars!


----------



## sulphur

Nice Sparrows Petey!

I had two Rat Rods, a black Ace and a Boss gold top.
Neither as good looking as your two.

Great guitars for the money.


----------



## Petey D

@ sulphur, thanks Man, I think they're a great value. IMO they play as good as they look. @ Clean Channel, Thanks a lot, :cheers:


----------



## georgemg

Pictures of my Fender American Deluxe Strat and American Standard Tele.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Take THAT!!


----------



## sulphur

I would take all of those smorgster, nice.

I thought that I was humbucker heavy. 8P


----------



## Franky Fargon

I use to spand alot of time in there...Sorry if it's a repost


----------



## zurn

Franky Fargon said:


> I use to spand alot of time in there...Sorry if it's a repost


White Stripes fan ?


----------



## Franky Fargon

zurn said:


> White Stripes fan ?


YeaH!!! )


----------



## Ti-Ron

Where's the Rivard Strat?


----------



## soldierscry




----------



## The_Penguin

Ok, here's my modest collection.

The whole gang:

http://www.masoncomputing.com/guitar/IMG_1537a.jpg

Left to right M.O. Contreras, no idea year or model. Takamine F400. 1970s Washburn D60SW. 1968 Gibson ES-335. 1993 American Standard Strat.

The 335
http://www.masoncomputing.com/guitar/IMG_1533a.jpg

The Strat yes, it's dark purple

http://www.masoncomputing.com/guitar/IMG_1534a.jpg

And the amp/effects:
Marshall Valvestate 8240 Vintage 70's Boss CE-1 Chorus and 70's Made in Japan metal screw DS-1

http://www.masoncomputing.com/guitar/IMG_1545a.jpg


----------



## Nostredamus

*My Mystery Guitar*

I Apologise for the Awful photos - but we are trying to find out what make of guitar this is. The pictures do show up when you click on the links.
My husband bought it from a guy for 50.00 - it sounds great - but does not have a serial number or makers name or mark anywhere on it.


----------



## greco

@ Nostredamus...you might get more opinions if you start a new/specific thread in the "Electric Guitars" section.

Wonderful headstock !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

Hey Nostredamus, is it the same as this?










It's not exact, but it's close.
I googled "scroll headstock guitars" to find it, hope it helps.


----------



## shiva

more than likely a teisco/Kawai. Their company were know to make scrolls, under various brand names. I know they had a scroll headstock for their bass guitars started around 1968 according to their catalog. They pretty much produced guitars [FONT=verdana, helvetica, arial]and put any name a buyer wanted on the guitar as long as he purchased enough units.[/FONT] (Including Sears brand like silvertone)

Does the neck bolt plate have anything on it?


----------



## sulphur

I wonder if there would be any info in the pickup cavities.

Maybe, if it's a bolt on, where it joins the body?


----------



## julienpier

My lord you guys have a bunch of gear!!! O_O
There is some beauty in here

Here's a picture of my room with my one and only electric guitar; my MIJ Jaguar HH Special thru my soon-to-be-gone Traynor Yba-1a, Traynor Reverb Tank and a limited selection of pedal.









My small amount of pedals hooked on a cheap piece of wood and a plushie.










More to come, I don't have enough light at the moment to take pictures of my babies.


----------



## robare99

Did I post my collection?I dunno...

















There's a few missing, a 1963 Firebird VII, a blue swirl jem style. Here's my newest one, a 1967 Harmony Meteor


----------



## greco

robare99 said:


> Did I post my collection?I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few missing, a 1963 Firebird VII, a blue swirl jem style. Here's my newest one, a 1967 Harmony Meteor


 The Harmony seems a bit "out of character" for you....LOL


----------



## robare99

Haha yeah really. I know pointy guitars are kinda out, I love all mine. This came up, a good price on a 45 year old guitar, so I thought ah what the hey.


----------



## KoskineN

Updated family picture. I recently sold my LTD EC-1000, and I got the Johnny Marr Jaguar, which I'm in love with!
View attachment 766


----------



## Ti-Ron

That's an impressive collection...Love it!


----------



## Guest

robare99 said:


> Did I post my collection?I dunno...


That's a *lot* of JEMs...and a lot of floral JEMs. I really dig that old pink one you have in the back. One of my favourite colours for the JEM for sure. What's the story behind the unfinished one in the front? Did you strip it? Or is it all custom parts for a one-off?



> Wow, no IMG tags?


No, there's an img tag...


----------



## Vinlander

Here is my latest baby, a customized 2004 MIK Epiphone Sheraton II upgraded with Gibson classic 57 / 57+, pots and wiring updated with BCS VESK-1 335 harness and of course some cosmetic changes.
I am quite pleased with the result, a great sounding semi acoustic at an affordable price.


----------



## Steve C

Nothing special...but a diverse collection of players for me: 
Standing in the back:
1968 Winston
1991 Rickenbacker 360-6
1979 Gibson Les Paul 25/50
2004 Gretsch 6120 Setzer
2001 Guild Starfire IV
1996 Peavey EVH Wolfgang
1986 Fender Telecaster American Standard
1965 Teisco Del Ray
Middle Row:
2005 Fender Stratocaster MIM Callaham Upgrades
1963 Beltone (Teisco)
1982 Fender Stratocaster "Strat"
1981 Lado Canadian Solo 4 Bass
1991 Fender Stratocaster MIM stock
2008 Ibanez S Chameleon
1995 Fender Stratocaster MIM stock
Seated first row:
1980 Vantage Classical
1988 Adamas 12
2009 Art & Lutherie
1968 copy of Gibson Country & Western done by an unknown luthier)
I have owned over 400 guitars...but I am on my 7th amp...Deluxe Reverb RI...for backup, the Fender Ultimate Chorus (bought it new in '95).
I run the Lado bass through an old Yorkville Sound "Stage 120B"...I hope somebody comes up to me someday and wants to trade it for a Fender Bassman 250...but not friggin' likely!


----------



## Retta75

My Gear:
Dean Dimebag Razorback 
Series A
BC Rich Warlock


----------



## Accept2

View attachment 1312

View attachment 1313

View attachment 1314

View attachment 1315

View attachment 1316

View attachment 1317


----------



## Alex Csank

Accept2 said:


> View attachment 1312
> 
> View attachment 1313
> 
> View attachment 1314
> 
> View attachment 1315
> 
> View attachment 1316
> 
> View attachment 1317


Wow that sure is a whole lot of very SIMILAR guitars!:rockon2:


----------



## mechanic

*My Douglas LP and 2 friends*


----------



## mechanic

*My Vox Std. 24 and 1966 Framus*


----------



## josh086

Originals.
1953 Gibson Les Paul
1964 Fender Stratocaster
1965 Fender Stratocaster
1969 Fender Stratocaster
1951 Fender Nocaster
1974 Fender Telecaster W/G
RI
Gibson Les Paul standard
Gibson Les Paul 1959 VOS 
Gibson Les Paul 1958 VOS 
Gibson Les Paul 1957 VOS 
Gibson Les Paul 1956 VOS
Gibson Les Paul 1954 Jeff Beck Sig VOS
and a bunch of Epiphone Les Pauls


----------



## sulphur

Any pics Josh?

That's quite the list you've compiled, it'd be nice to see them. 8)


----------



## db62

josh086 said:


> Originals.
> 1953 Gibson Les Paul
> 1964 Fender Stratocaster
> 1965 Fender Stratocaster
> 1969 Fender Stratocaster
> 1951 Fender Nocaster
> 1974 Fender Telecaster W/G
> RI
> Gibson Les Paul standard
> Gibson Les Paul 1959 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1958 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1957 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1956 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1954 Jeff Beck Sig VOS
> and a bunch of Epiphone Les Pauls


Wow - would love to see a few pics...


----------



## pattste

josh086 said:


> Originals.
> 1953 Gibson Les Paul
> 1964 Fender Stratocaster
> 1965 Fender Stratocaster
> 1969 Fender Stratocaster
> 1951 Fender Nocaster
> 1974 Fender Telecaster W/G
> RI
> Gibson Les Paul standard
> Gibson Les Paul 1959 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1958 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1957 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1956 VOS
> Gibson Les Paul 1954 Jeff Beck Sig VOS
> and a bunch of Epiphone Les Pauls


Cheap junk.kkjuw



Kidding of course. That has to be one of the nicest collections on Guitars Canada. I'd like to see pics too.


----------



## Robert1950

*pix !!!!!

.....
*


----------



## Robert1950

No one is ever going to steal that guitar, unless they got a couple of kilos of liver and bacon treats. 



mechanic said:


>


----------



## lefthanded79

*Just found this place.......wow im not alone..*



Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


Okay, left handed bastard here. My gear consists of:
DeArmond guild m75 (with goldtone pups)
A really old Mann lp with a maple neck(loaded with blackouts)
Hagstrom ultra swede (with blackouts)
Epiphone Sheraton (stock)
(All guitars are loaded with graphtec superbridge-resomax and tusq nuts)
1960's lap steel (unknown model and mfg-only way to determine age was by dating parts and smelling the really old dust inside the cavity which is a rock solid way to date something btw)
Peavey vtm120 (the same amp eddie based his 5150 after)
Mesaboogie 2x12 vertical cab
Line 6 x3 
mesa tube preamp
Will post pics of the guitars soon, they are way too nice to horde them.
Does anybody know anything about Mann guitars? I did some searching and some say they were made by ibanez, but when i asked ibanez about it i got a very stern email back claiming ibanez had nothing to do with mann.


----------



## sulphur

In here is says that they were made in the same Fuji Gen factory and the Ibanez were made.
Not much else, scroll down...

MacCubbin, Mako, Mapson pricelist, Maestro, Maize, Mann, Manson


----------



## axeblade

[/IMG]

2008 LP


----------



## Guest

nice pic. as cool as a green blanket.


----------



## robare99

iaresee said:


> That's a *lot* of JEMs...and a lot of floral JEMs. I really dig that old pink one you have in the back. One of my favourite colours for the JEM for sure. What's the story behind the unfinished one in the front? Did you strip it? Or is it all custom parts for a one-off?
> 
> 
> No, there's an img tag...


The front one was originally an 87 shocking pink jem. It was stripped down before I got it. Its my number one. I love it, it's just do organic. I recently put a black Ibanez sticker on the headstock. The inlays are actually covered with black electricians tape. The original colored inlays just kinda detract from the black & wood theme going on.

Here's a pic of my first guitar, a 1963 Gibson Firebird VII I still have it. I was pretty lucky to get it for my first guitar. I traded a keyboard for it, back in 1985.


----------



## Guest

robare99 said:


> The front one was originally an 87 shocking pink jem. It was stripped down before I got it. Its my number one. I love it, it's just do organic. I recently put a black Ibanez sticker on the headstock. The inlays are actually covered with black electricians tape. The original colored inlays just kinda detract from the black & wood theme going on.


That's pretty cool. It definitely looks amazing. How does it play with tape on it? Can you bend strings or do they catch on the tape?


----------



## robare99

iaresee said:


> That's pretty cool. It definitely looks amazing. How does it play with tape on it? Can you bend strings or do they catch on the tape?


It plays just the same. Sometimes the tape moves around a bit. I should get the pyramids replaced with proper black ones someday.


----------



## robare99

iaresee said:


> That's a *lot* of JEMs...and a lot of floral JEMs. I really dig that old pink one you have in the back. One of my favourite colours for the JEM for sure. What's the story behind the unfinished one in the front? Did you strip it? Or is it all custom parts for a one-off?
> 
> 
> No, there's an img tag...


Hi, the unfinished one started as an 87 SK. It's been stripped and has had the hell played out of it for the last 20 odd years. It's my favorite one, as it just exudes mojo! I've since put a black ibanez sticker on the headstock.

Here's a quick pic including my 1963 Firebird VII and that 67 Harmony Meteor


----------



## Mooh

A few of them...

Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## corailz

Here's my setup(Miss my Stonebridge accoustic guitar and the Zinky's sold)

MIJ Tokai Breezysound, Rivard CS '62 Strat(Oly), Gibson ES339 CS, Zinky BlueVelvet25, TopHat ClubRoyale 2x12, Laney Cub12R


















Here's "Starlight" my 1989 Gibson Lespaul R6(Pre-Historic)


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## sulphur

BB, your collection floors me, very nice stuff!

Hey corailz, what pickups are in the goldtop? Aftermarket?
Look to be humbuckers in a P90 guise.


----------



## BEACHBUM

sulphur said:


> BB, your collection floors me, very nice stuff!


Thank you much. I appreciate it.


----------



## corailz

sulphur said:


> BB, your collection floors me, very nice stuff!
> 
> Hey corailz, what pickups are in the goldtop? Aftermarket?
> Look to be humbuckers in a P90 guise.


BB, your collection rocks!!!!!

Sulphur, they are DiMarzio P90 Super distortion.With a name like that, i was really not sure what would be the result, but they are in fact, humbucker in a P90 kind of shape....They are finally really great sounding and they delivers nice vintage tones!!!!!


----------



## grooveyard

I didn't even know I had G.A.S. until I read it in a thread! Too funny

Flickr: grooveyard's Photostream

Is this the right way to put up pictures?

I wanted to add that we have a fantastic luthier here in Kelowna named Gary, and all of these guitars have been set up by him. He always changes out the stock nut with a bone one that he carves. Frets are levelled and dressed- smooth like silk! Pick up heights are carefully set and string spacing is tweaked as the new nut is installed. Intonation is perfected....sorry to go on.....a well set-up guitar lets us take our creativity to the max!


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Franky Fargon

Hello
The supro for slide and the 1448 for rock & roll..When i dont use a 1484 (twin twelves) i use a 1485 (6 Pack...From hell 







[/IMG]
Silvertones...I just love them!







[/IMG]
Is anyone here had a Silvertone guitar or amp back in the 60's...like fresh out of Sears..Like this was your first guitar..or any silvertone amps?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Robert Bogdan

This is my gigging rig. But it's out of date. The 335 got swapped for an identical blonde one.










And for banging out Roy Rogers tunes I just picked up this:










And just in case someone was wondering, yes I have the cab too.


----------



## bluzfish

Franky Fargon said:


> Is anyone here had a Silvertone guitar or amp back in the 60's...like fresh out of Sears..Like this was your first guitar..or any silvertone amps?
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


(Jumping up and down, flailing arms wildly) ME! ME! ME! My mom and dad were the best in the world those early Christmas mornings when the guitar or amp I picked out from the catalogue was there all shiny and new. Oh, how I drooled over the heads and cabs like you have in your collection, but alas, we were too poor.


----------



## blam

some glamour shots... tee hee

2011 CR8


----------



## grooveyard

Sears Silvertone from the sixties. I had one as a kid in Victoria in the sixties, and traded it off somewhere along the line...then about 5 years ago my friend Dave who still lives in Victoria told me about this intsrument he saw in a consignement shop there. Just by coincidence I was going thru my "second childhood" around that time and had been thinking of looking for one of these again....I actually bid on one on ebay around that time that ended up going for about $800. I got this one from the shop in Victoria for $400. They sent it by courier. It's had some work done on the headstock and has a nice set of Grovers on it. It came with the original brown 'radio' knobs which I replaced with Epiphone/Les Paul knobs I had. And the store even put it in a really nice hardshell case. Smaller than usual...just the right size for this guitar. The frets have been leveled and the instrument plays very nicely.(still needs a new nut)


----------



## Guest

Got this puppy awhile ago. Just finished with the resto-mod, almost.
'66 Harmony Rocket. Swapped out the neck (still have original) with
a 22 fret Epi LP neck. Reshaped and painted. Tuners from my Epi
Emperor II, rosewood bridge, hand cut plexi-glass pick guard painted 
on the back side. Electronics are original. Still working on the vibrato. 
Got an arm, still have to find the right strength spring to make 'er work.
Before and after shots (not the best).

















edit* 
On a whim, I went to the hardware store in search of a spring. Sure enough, they had one. Cut it 
down to size. Also put on some teflon tape at the pivot point where metal meets metal. Works great! 
No divebombs, but, it'll go down two full tones and up one full tone. I'm a happy man now.


----------



## corailz

Thoses Harmony guitars are wicked!


----------



## Guest

The sound is quite unique as well. Considering 
the pups are no bigger than a five pack of gum.


----------



## dmc69

BEACHBUM said:


>


Dat SA2200... *drool*


----------



## 5732

Wife is out today, so everything has moved to the kitchen.

View attachment 2565


----------



## corailz

That's a nice collection mud_guy!


----------



## Cidknee

Wow.. I have some serious GAS after looking at this thread.

I used to play a lot, and then had a small stroke and getting back into it now. Sorry for the bad pic, but I have my 2 outside of my daughters Squire Strat Mini.


----------



## LeQueb

Hi, i'm a brand new Guitar learner, cant even play a full tune but learning, o live in the studio, so no choice to learn lol.
I really loves thoses post, real nice and neat stuffs here. I got nothing special, but wanna share it whit you guys.

This is my very first Guitar i'd buy some months ago, Photo was taken in our little Home Made Studio

1981 Washburn Raven, everything is original on it.
I'm not sure about amp it's not mine. Line 6 Duoverbs, but sounds like crazy.



Here are the bases of my coloc whit he's amp.


----------



## corailz

Welcome on the forum LeQueb!You got a nice Washburn


----------



## surlybastard

I picked up a new MIM Telecaster last Friday so I decided to do a family photo just for fun:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc7669s.jpg/


----------



## sulphur

Nice Raven LeQueb, welcome to the forum!

Cool collection surlybastard, another lefty, I see.
I have a similar RG, but with a maple board and sharkfin inlays.
Looks like you have all the bases covered there, dread(naught) to shred!

Hey welcome Cidknee, keep it up!
A bit o' twang going on in that household.

Hey mudguy, are those Phatcats in the Epi?
Another nice collection there too.


----------



## surlybastard

sulphur said:


> Cool collection surlybastard, another lefty, I see.
> I have a similar RG, but with a maple board and sharkfin inlays.
> Looks like you have all the bases covered there, dread(naught) to shred!


Thanks, that RG was the first guitar I ever bought, it's 1997 I believe. It doesn't see a lot of action these days but it's just a workhorse guitar and it's nice to have it in the corner because I know it'll always play great and never breakdown on me. I wanted a Tele for a long time so I could cover that end of the sonic spectrum, so I now feel I've got everything covered. I think the next purchase will be a Blues Jr. so I'll have an amp to do the Fender tones, and a more versatile, jam friendly amp. The Valve Jr. is fun and all, but it just sounds like noise when you turn it up (which is fun as hell, but sometimes I bit impractical).


----------



## finboy

can't get it all in here as I don't have pics of everything, but let me see what i can do... *photobomb time*

















































This is matt good's old fender tone master, it took a loooong time to buy it









continued...


----------



## finboy

More...

































































i likely missed some stuff in there, but that's the basic idea, I am moving soon so I will have to get better pictures for insurance


----------



## Guest

finboy: wow! What is that crazy tele-crossed-with-a-jazzmaster type thing in the picture right above?


----------



## finboy

It is one of a couple custom jobs by Rhoney guitars, the semi hollow with JM looking pickups is his too


----------



## Guest

nice collection! tell us more about this one?
welcome to the forum.


----------



## shoretyus

Ya .. I be liking that one. Kind of like a 335 thinline deluxe strat o' jagmaster 



laristotle said:


> nice collection! tell us more about this one?
> welcome to the forum.


----------



## corailz

Woohaa! Finboy, there's some rare birds in your collection i really like!


----------



## finboy

laristotle said:


> nice collection! tell us more about this one?
> welcome to the forum.


it is a "starblaster" by Rhoney guitars in charcoal frost metallic. It is based on the fender starcaster, but features a jazzmaster trem, and Curtis Novak wide range hum buckers in jazzmaster covers.


----------



## Mooh

finboy said:


> it is a "starblaster" by Rhoney guitars in charcoal frost metallic. It is based on the fender starcaster, but features a jazzmaster trem, and Curtis Novak wide range hum buckers in jazzmaster covers.


There aren't words in the English language for this. That's very close to what I've wanted for a very long time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee

what's that offset double cut 3 p90 thing?


----------



## corailz

Mooh said:


> There aren't words in the English language for this. That's very close to what I've wanted for a very long time.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


It's killing me too, i want one so bad!


----------



## finboy

sambonee said:


> what's that offset double cut 3 p90 thing?


That is an epiphone les Paul signature that someone modded to p90's. it has 2 1980 p90's and one from an sg classic now, but the poor thing is in pieces waiting for a b7 bigsby and some matching pickup covers.

here is another shot of the starblaster head on...


----------



## Guest

Paul Rhoney Guitars
I like this one as well.


----------



## corailz

finboy said:


> here is another shot of the starblaster head on...


Man, you should stop to show us stuff like that or my wallet will have to suffer again!LOL! Your Starblaster is such a beauty.


----------



## sulphur

Great collection finboy, I'm loving that Starblaster too!


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Paul Rhoney Guitars
> I like this one as well.


I am liking the look of that one--and that shape is so comfortable to play.


----------



## Option1

Another fan of finboy's collection, and yes, particularly the Starblaster - great looking guitar.

Neil


----------



## finboy

Snagged this, the elusive les Paul I have waited to add until I found the right one. It is a modified 1980 standard in bahama blue (gibsons answer to fenders Maui blue). It has been modified pretty extensively so I likely overpaid, but I fell in love as soon as I picked it up, and while the carving up of the heel killed any resale value, it is comfortable. Here is a vid from the previous, previous owner explaining it, and a vid of what it sounds like...

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=XGz5LfqBzHQ

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?threaded=1&v=j_ayHHTzpis










i will note, none of the pictures really capture the real colour of the guitar, it is much closer to ocean turquoise in real life.


----------



## dcole

Thats a really nice looking guitar. I love the simple, classic looks of that guitar and the carved heal definitely looks like it would be comfortable to play.


----------



## Frank Fargon

EVERYTHING in my life comes and go's..Those only came..Never left!
View attachment 3337

Peace
Frank


----------



## Getcha*Pull

I have just started learning, so didn't want to blow 500+ on a guitar yet but this is what I am learning on until I can get my hand on a B.C. Rich..
epiphone special/line 6 spider


----------



## 1959burst




----------



## -ST-

'nuff said


----------



## corailz

-ST-, your PRS is killing me!!!!Such a beauty!


----------



## -ST-

said too much already


----------



## -ST-

'nuff said


----------



## sulphur

Wow, great guitars ST!

That PRS is a stunner!

^What's that above?^
Is that inlay I'm seeing on the neck?


----------



## -ST-

no need to elaborate


----------



## blam

just a couple from today...


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice Blam! That post deserves a greenie...


----------



## Strung_Out

Missing the acoustics and amps, but here's my electric family as it currently stands:


----------



## Ti-Ron

wow, that a really nice guitar family!!! Love the Strat!


----------



## Guest

That's only the second SG (besides mine) that I've seen 
that has the input jack on the side. What year is it?


----------



## Strung_Out

It's a 91 if I recall correctly. 

From what I was told at the store I purchased it from, the side jack was a unique feature when they started reissuing the standards in the early 90's, as was the switch placement.


----------



## Guest

They reissued them earlier than that. Mine's an '85. 
Unless yours is a reissue of the 80's(?).


----------



## Strung_Out

Very nice! Interesting that yours has smaller block inlays like the 70's SGs and mine doesn't.


----------



## Droid

Ace Frehley Model Les Paul (no longer own)
Epiphone Explorer with Gibson Burstbucker™ pickups & nickel hardware
40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top (no longer own)










Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top in her 'California Girl' case (no longer own)










Back of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA headstock serial# 9 92017 (no longer own)










100 watt Marshall JCM Slash Signature Model in black tolex (no longer own)
100 watt Marshall 30th Anniversary in blue tolex (no longer own)
50 watt 1974 Marshall MKII Master Volume in fawn tolex (no longer own)


----------



## Intrepid

Droid, Great looking Gear. Too bad you don't own any of it anymore except for the Explorer. Any pics of stuff you still own?


Droid said:


> Ace Frehley Model Les Paul (no longer own)
> Epiphone Explorer with Gibson Burstbucker™ pickups & nickel hardware
> 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top (no longer own)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top in her 'California Girl' case (no longer own)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA headstock serial# 9 92017 (no longer own)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 watt Marshall JCM Slash Signature Model in black tolex (no longer own)
> 100 watt Marshall 30th Anniversary in blue tolex (no longer own)
> 50 watt 1974 Marshall MKII Master Volume in fawn tolex (no longer own)


----------



## Droid

Photo won't show


----------



## Droid

Thanx man, of all the gear I've owned over the years the 40th anniversary R9 was my favourite & I miss her (I named her Rose after my Granny) the most.
I will get another LP, I'm starting to really dig dark bursts again...one day.

Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top in her 'California Girl' case










Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top











Just picked up this Line 6 Spider IV 30 for $150 still smells new.


----------



## axeblade

*My babies*

Gibson '08 Standard with '57 Classic pickups & Epiphone Studio with Seymour Duncans


----------



## -ST-

Hi Droid,

The facebook links to images aren't showing in your post above. Let's see if this works.



Droid said:


> Thanx man, of all the gear I've owned over the years the 40th anniversary R9 was my favourite & I miss her (I named her Rose after my Granny) the most.
> I will get another LP, I'm starting to really dig dark bursts again...one day.
> 
> Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top in her 'California Girl' case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of 40th Anniversary Reissue Les Paul Killer AAAAA Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up this Line 6 Spider IV 30 for $150 still smells new.


----------



## Davestp1

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

(Top) 1969 Fender Custom Shop Closet Classic Stratocaster, maple cap neck, heavy laquer checking 
(Middle) 1962 tremolux, 1966 vibrolux reverb, 1969 champ, mid 90's peavy 410E cab(4x10)
(Below) 1992 Gibson Les Paul Standard, Fender Strat Partscaster, 1982 JV Fender Stratocaster, 1978 Gibson Les Paul Custom


----------



## keto

She was just lying there, peaceful in the morning light. I didn't touch her, I swear!


----------



## Udonitron

WAY too much to post pics haha.


----------



## zontar

Udonitron said:


> WAY too much to post pics haha.


You can do it.
It will give me something to do...


----------



## Droid

-ST- said:


> Hi Droid,
> 
> The facebook links to images aren't showing in your post above. Let's see if this works.


Thanx ST! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mizter

Some of my current guitar equipment is .....69 Fender Telecaster, Phantom Warlock, Fender Mexican strat, Epiphone G-400, Epiphone-G310, Hammer Slammer Explorer, Tradition Acoustic, Yamaha F-310 acoustic and a few other acoustic in disrepair. Got a 50 watt Marshall AVT 50, a Peavey 75 watt....I forget the exact model, and a Roland X20 Cube amp. Have a few different guitar pedals,....BOSS DS-1, BOSS CH1, Ibanez DS-10, POD 2.0, BOSS GT-8, Sansamp, ROSS distortion, Danelectro delay pedal, etc.


----------



## blam

finally got around to putting a decal on my partscaster...


----------



## screamingdaisy

It's been awhile.


----------



## Guest

screamingdaisy said:


> It's been awhile.


No more Orange? And didn't you have a Matamp or something like that too? And more 4x12s?


----------



## screamingdaisy

iaresee said:


> No more Orange? And didn't you have a Matamp or something like that too? And more 4x12s?


I still have an orange full stack but I'm in the process of slimming down. I've figured out what works for me and am slowly kicking everything else to the curb. It's been a slow process because living in rural Manitoba doesn't make it easy to move stuff, but now that I'm in Edmonton I'm getting the ball rolling faster.

I had an Electric Amp 120MV (similar to an early 70s Orange OR120, which was similar to a Matamp GT120) and it was probably the best sounding amp I've ever heard, but it pigeonholed me into that one awesome sound and I spent a fortune on pedals trying unsuccessfully to expand the pallet of tones available. During this period I traded my Orange Rockerverb for a Dual Rectifier, realized that the Dual Rectifier was the sound I'd been trying to achieve and went with the flow. I sold my Orange AD120 and Electric 120MV and bought a couple of Recto cabs (the Orange cabs don't compliment the Mesa voicing).

A couple years later the local Mesa dealer decided to end his dealership. I'd already bought a Mark V for a the normal price, then six or so months later I was offered a Roadster for a great price, and maybe a month after that I was offered an Electra Dyne for a ridiculous price. My credit card was smokin' but I can sell this stuff used for more than I paid for it new.

Now I switch between a Recto and a Mark V. I slightly prefer the Recto but the Mark V usually gets the nod because I can count on it to sound great at any volume... something the Recto isn't capable of. Although I play through the Mark V so much these days that it's probably more my sound than the Recto is.

_Long story short_, the rig in the picture is the one that actually leaves my house. I take a guitar or two, the amp and usually the 2x12 or the 1x12s. Wah, footswitch, DD-5 and TU-3 get thrown in a bag with some cables and spare parts and I'm off to the races.


Anyway, here's a pic of the far corner. I'm planning on selling/trading the orange cabs and the Stiletto. The goldtop with humbuckers will probably be sold/traded as well but I'm kind of on the fence about it. I'm keeping the Explorer, two Dual Rectifiers and Electra Dyne, along with the various pedals and the G-System seen. Everything else (a bunch of which can be seen in the for-sale sub-forum) is going.

The only GAS I have these days is for a cherry ES-339 and some more recording gear.

[/long story]


----------



## rhh7

*Robert's Partscaster*

This guitar was assembled from brand new parts: Warmoth body with blonde shellac finish, Fender Robert Cray neck, all other parts are Fender. You will notice it is a hardtail, I was trying for sort of a vintage vibe. This guitar weighs 6 lbs 12 5/8 oz!


----------



## Analogman

My rig


----------



## allanr

The happy Fender Family


----------



## Thunderboy1975

My babies...'13 R8 Iced T, and DSL40c and Beaus Lug Tread.


----------



## elliottmoose

Thunderboy1975 said:


> ...and Beaus Lug Tread.


Excellent choice. 



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mavryk

Here's a pick of the black strat and Fender amp purchased yesterday....









Ok, for some reason I posted the same pic twice. Not sure how to delete it. At least it's a nice guitar to look at, so you guys can look at it twice :congratulatory:


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Thanks! Wish i could afford to try the rest of Beaus offerings.


----------



## amplituden

*My Guitar Collection*

My Parts Jazzmaster

My Guild Acoustic


My Guild Bluesbird


I also have an AVRI '62 Reissue Jazzmaster which I don't have pix of. I have a 64 Ampeg Reverb Rocket II for an amp.


----------



## bw66

amplituden said:


> My Parts Jazzmaster
> 
> My Guild Acoustic
> 
> 
> My Guild Bluesbird
> 
> 
> I also have an AVRI '62 Reissue Jazzmaster which I don't have pix of. I have a 64 Ampeg Reverb Rocket II for an amp.


Some nice looking wood there!


----------



## Adcandour

bw66 said:


> Some nice looking wood there!


Super sorry, but that's totally what she said.


----------



## DrHook

That case is RIGHTEOUS! I'd love to have one like that! 



amplituden said:


> My Parts Jazzmaster


----------



## zontar

amplituden said:


> My Parts Jazzmaster


Nice looking guitars all around.
This one looks like a chopping block--kind of cool.


----------



## amplituden

zontar said:


> Nice looking guitars all around.
> This one looks like a chopping block--kind of cool.


Yeah its really cool, a little heavy but it sounds good. Paul Rhoney made the body check out his cool guitars : http://www.paulrhoneyguitars.com/
That case is amazing, my buddy gave it to me, pretty great.


----------



## Bluesburglar

Here are my Guild family. L to R, 97 Bluesbird, 71 Starfire 4, 87 GG Nightbird (spruce top)


----------



## amplituden

Love them Guilds!


----------



## blam

got this last fall/end of summer

CIJ 52 tele limited edition. TWRC and I have twin teles actually.


----------



## Bluesburglar

As promised, here is the Gibson family. Left to right, 81 Deluxe Goldtop, 90 Custom Plus, 78 Deluxe Clownburst

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TWRC

Nice shot Brian. The grain on your Tele is much nicer than mine. 



blam said:


> got this last fall/end of summer
> 
> CIJ 52 tele limited edition. TWRC and I have twin teles actually.


----------



## blam

thanks tony! shes quickly becoming one of my top guitars


----------



## 5732

Group Shot. Amps L-R- Traynor Bass Mate, Guitar Mate Reissue, Champ clone, YCV20. Guitars L-R: 1990s sheraton, les paul trad faded, fender fsr ash tele, les paul junior special.


----------



## zontar

I should update this thread with my new bass-
which is seen here with my Iceman-both of them Ibanez-


----------



## allanr

The main gear 








1) New Peavey ValveKing II Micro Head
2) Crate V5 cabinet (guts removed) 10" Fender Eminence speaker 
3) Fender Tweed Pro Junior 
4) AVRI Fender '69 Thinline Telecaster 
5) American Standard FSR Natural Stratocaster 
6) Godin Multiuke acoustic/electric tenor ukulele
7) bago'blues Lee Oskar harmonicas


----------



## al3d

Well...my little home set-up these days...not much..but when the mood strikes...it gets the job done..


----------



## SCHMUSTIN

2007 Epiphone Les Paul Custom

2013 Gibson SGJ

Roland Cube 40

K

























Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sulphur

At home...





with the band...


----------



## Clean Channel

Awesome Sulphur! So many nice things!


----------



## Chito

My 339 was getting lonely so I decided to get a 336.


----------



## Clean Channel

Gorgeous guitars Chito!


----------



## Chito

Thanks. I'm really thrilled with the 336. Looking forward to rehearsal on Sunday.


----------



## newfmp3

bad cell shot...


----------



## Clean Channel

I dig that tele!


----------



## NicS

New gear, got the BC Rich at a steal and the LTD for a decent price.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Nice gear guys


----------



## newfmp3

Ngd. From TGS. 2013 Fender Custom Deluxe Strat. Some sort of honey burst. Flame neck too. Plays very very well once I tweaked it a bit. A strat'zilla...lol


Flame neck and a Shi Tzu



soon to be with black PG/Pups.



CS's Custom Deluxes are very nice, don't get me wrong, but if you want to get similar quality look at the Fender Select series strats/Tele's. Quite a bit less then a CS but near as good if you find a good example.


----------



## sulphur

Is that one of those Dirty Pauls?

You have a nice selection there, for sure.


----------



## newfmp3

Its a Custom 24 Experience model bought in 2012 but its a 2011. Experience models are limited editions, that year only 200 made, 100 sent to usa, the other 100 to the Euro/uk, and 50 in each 4 colors. Comes with upgraded artist tops/backs, special mop birds, covered 59/09 gold plated pups, ebony necks etc. The CS fender is good, but not as good .PRS makes a great guitar now that their pickups are finally good (57/08 or 59/09's)
My health hasn't been the greatest as of late, so I can't travel or do anything fun, so some extra money lying around. I just got back into guitars around 2009 and decided to grab a few I always wanted. Les Paul is next.


----------



## rhh7

Fender Pawn Shop Special Greta Tube Guitar Combo Amp: Two watts, with a single 12AT7 output tube and 12AX7 preamp tube, which I use as a head.

Epiphone Valve Junior 1x12 Extension Cab, birch plywood construction, superior audio design, and cool retro looks, loaded with an Eminence Wizard speaker, 80-watt, 16-ohm, 103 db.

Mexican Strat, Mexican Tele, Partscaster Strat, Squier Affinity Tele, Squier Bullet Strat, Fender MC-1...my nylon-string practice guitar.


----------



## newfmp3

nice collection rhh

finally got my black pg


----------



## Clean Channel

That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## rhh7

Love the Strat with the black pickguard!


----------



## Electroz

From left to right: Stock 2013 SG Standard, Stock 2013 Les Paul Studio, Crate VC5212 Amp, Stock Fender CD-60CE, Custom Built Telecaster with an Alder body and Lindy Fralin standard hand wound pickups. An '84 Japanese Squier Strat with Dimarzio Blue and Red Velvet pickups.


----------



## cohenj

Brown Bear Telecaster, swamp ass body, flame maple neck with birds eye maple fingerboard, Dimarzio Area T pickups, Schaller locking tuners, CTS pots... My baby. Fender Mustang III V.2 Amp (yeah, I know...but I can LIFT it).

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shaolian-cohen/sets/72157638148507696/

The builder's web site...

http://www.brownbearguitars.com/

Peace,

Jeff


----------



## 1198SP

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## corailz

Wow 1198Sp, there's some big money invested on that pedalboard,with all that Cornish stuff it must sounds really nice....And your Strat's are beautifull! One nice rig, for sure!


----------



## hardasmum

1198SP said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Wow. How long does it take you to set up that pedalboard on stage? That must be tight if there's multiple bands on the bill and you're in the middle.


----------



## 1198SP

I don't play out so its not a problem.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Pedal board...yup. Amp too. Nice little Two Rock there. I'm envious of your gear. Lol


----------



## Steve C

Would sure like to know what model and age the Strats are...


----------



## TWRC

1198SP said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Eric Johnson Strat? I love bound necks!


----------



## 1198SP

corailz said:


> Wow 1198Sp, there's some big money invested on that pedalboard,with all that Cornish stuff it must sounds really nice....And your Strat's are beautifull! One nice rig, for sure!


Get it up fairly loud and it sounds wicked. I do like single coils in to Muff circuits, very David Gilmour sounding. The board is a fairly old picture I'll post a new one soon once my rebuild is complete.Now I run a T-rex Replica and Providence Chrono Delay in parallel. The T-Rex is set for slapjack (adds ambience), the Providence does the actual repeats. Also give me the ability to do the sound on sound that Gilmour did acoustically and at the Royal Albert Hall.


Steve C said:


> Would sure like to know what model and age the Strats are...


CAR - Is a 2013 American Special that I put EMG DG20 pickups in.Olympic White - 2012 John Mayer Signature with Fender CS69 pickups in the neck and middle, Seymour Duncan SSL-5 in the bridge.Tropical Turquoise - 2014 Eric Johnson Rosewood Strat. This is my favorite without a doubt, it feels good, sounds amazing, and makes me smile when I throw it over my shoulder.


TWRC said:


> Eric Johnson Strat? I love bound necks!


Tropical Turquoise - 2014 Eric Johnson Rosewood Strat.


----------



## keto

Just got the Sig-X this week. I am in love. Still might do some speaker swapping, but the stock Eminence in the JC 1x12 is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Chito

Here's a new family picture.


----------



## blam

thats a pretty badass room


----------



## qantor

My kind of room. Love the carpet in the middle.


----------



## blam

qantor said:


> My kind of room. Love the carpet in the middle.


agreed. I've been on the hunt for a similar one to put in my room as well


----------



## buzzy

Chito said:


> Here's a new family picture.


Your family is very photogenic, Chito.


----------



## rollingdam

Time for a family portrait- Martin D 18 Larrivee L 05 Martin D 15M Burst


----------



## Coustfan'01

.


----------



## Steve C

Wow, the D-18 signed by Mr. Lightfoot...is that by chance a Martin D-18 Signature Series Gordon Lightfoot Edition or a D-18 that happens to be signed by him? Either way, nice piece to have.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

*Current amp rig: Peavey Ultra 112 tube combo with an Eminence GB128 speaker & JJ tubed.*









*Zoom G5 multi-effects. I use this for effects only going thru the amp's efx loop. Cool unit. *









* homebuilt Frankenstein*









*Treasure mapped Kramer Focus 6000 *









*Strat-0-Partscaster - too much to list off on what I did/put into this. Only thing that's "Fender" is the body.*









*Ibanez S420 - soon getting a pickup change*









*Kramer Focus bodied parts-o-caster *









*the Mutt... a 2x12 cab with a power amp mounted in it. (Carvin DCM200L power amp with two Eminence Beta12LTA speakers). I use this for a stereo spread with my Zoom unit and tube amp.*


----------



## BMW-KTM

My current stable. 










L-R
2013 AD Jazz
2003 Victor Bailey (MIA)
2002 Taylor 814CE Limited 
2003 Taylor 214











L-R
1998 AD Fat Strat Locking 
2006 MIK Koa Strat (lots of mods)
2004 AD Strat (neck) Warmoth Partsocaster
2000 AD Tele 
2005 MIK Epi LP (mods)


----------



## Dorian2

*Re: my meager supply*

I just updated my "Hello I'm a new user" thread with pictures of my gear.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71544-Hey-guys-A-little-info-on-me


----------



## BMW-KTM

*Re: my meager supply*

Decided to include my amps here.
The current amp herd:











Boogie Road King
SWR Red Head 210 c/w Traynor 210+115 ext cab
Marsh 5E3 
Rivera Fandango 112 open c/w 112 closed ext. cab

Boogie .50 Caliber
Genz Benz Shen Pro LT
Fender Amp Can


----------



## exhausted

*Re: my meager supply*

Was the 5E3 a kijiji find?


----------



## BMW-KTM

*Re: my meager supply*

Nope.
Bought the parts online.
Home built.


----------



## Guest

*Re: my meager supply*



BMW-KTM said:


> Decided to include my amps here.
> The current amp herd:
> 
> Rivera Fandango 112 open


Nice. I have the 212 55w version.


----------



## BMW-KTM

http://store.marshamps.com/product_...ducts_id=29&osCsid=7ouhpsphucqobvab86rrhcqdo0


----------



## exhausted

*Re: my meager supply*



BMW-KTM said:


> Nope.
> Bought the parts online.
> Home built.


Cool. Wondered if it might have been the one I built. I regret letting it go.


----------



## BMW-KTM

*Re: my meager supply*

You know? That's not as strange as it might sound. I had a PRS CU22 for a while and sold it after a couple years. That was back about 8 or 9 years ago. Last winter I saw it on KiJiJi. There was no mistaking it. Flame tops are all unique and this one was atypical so it was easy to spot. I sent the guy a pic of his guitar which was a way better one than the pic he was using and suggested he use it in his ad. No response. At all.


----------



## Guest

*Re: my meager supply*

Did he use your pic though?


----------



## BMW-KTM

*Re: my meager supply*

No.
The ad went down the next day.
Haven't seen it again.


----------



## keto

keto said:


> Just got the Sig-X this week. I am in love. Still might do some speaker swapping, but the stock Eminence in the JC 1x12 is actually pretty decent.


Hah! I mix up my gear too much. 7 months later, lots has changed...this is at the band space now. The cab has a different speaker (V30) the Sig-X isn't plugged in. I don't use the loop on the Recto, so no delay. Using the EQD Depths vibe in place of the Fulltone Trem as it's more adaptable into the front end of the amp. You will note the MetalZone, makes a very good ranchy boost for the Recto! volume up, distortion at 0 or just off the bottom. I was surprised to learn the MT-2 has an extremely powerful tone section - it's my kid's and I'd never messed around with one before.

I think the Sig-X is overall a better amp, but I don't use cleans except for about 15 seconds in 1 song, and the Recto has a fuller looser _raunchier_ dirt that I like.


----------



## Clean Channel

BMW-KTM said:


> My current stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R
> 2013 AD Jazz
> 2003 Victor Bailey (MIA)
> 2002 Taylor 814CE Limited
> 2003 Taylor 214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R
> 1998 AD Fat Strat Locking
> 2006 MIK Koa Strat (lots of mods)
> 2004 AD Strat (neck) Warmoth Partsocaster
> 2000 AD Tele
> 2005 MIK Epi LP (mods)


Big bow! Great lineup right there.

I'm particularly taken by your strats and teles!


----------



## BMW-KTM

Thang yuh
Thang yuh vurry mush


----------



## James B.




----------



## Adcandour

This amp _was_ for sale. I'm taking it down now that I have been playing it all morning. It's fantastic.

The LP needs some adjustment and then it's demo time.


----------



## Chitmo

adcandour said:


> This amp _was_ for sale. I'm taking it down now that I have been playing it all morning. It's fantastic.
> 
> The LP needs some adjustment and then it's demo time.
> 
> View attachment 15909


You need a klon on that board, and maybe a ebmm sss to compliment the Lester.


----------



## Adcandour

Chitmo said:


> You need a klon on that board, and maybe a ebmm sss to compliment the Lester.


Well, I just sold the Klon on Reverb...

...but an SSS EBMM is calling me for sure. It just needs a trem...


----------



## Misterock

oh man...that bass guitar....


----------



## Guest

Which one? There's 7 in the picture


----------



## Guest

I like that Ibby Ricky!
And the Lackland.
And the Vantages.
Nice collection!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, it's a bit of an eclectic collection but I love it too. I miss it!


----------



## Guest

I'm sure the answer's no, but, if you ever consider
unloading that Ibby, please let me know.


----------



## Guest

You guessed the answer, but I'll remember that. I think you're about 5th or 6th in line though


----------



## Robert1950

Took a snap of my current rig. First time I've had enough space to do it. 

Vox Pathfinder 15r, Squier VM Jazz Bass, Epiphone Casino Coupe, Epiphone Riviera MIJ, Fender Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster, Fender Champ X2 head, Saxon 1x10 Closed back with Rajin Cajun. Bunch of Pedals


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Took a snap of my current rig. First time I've had enough space to do it.
> 
> Vox Pathfinder 15r, Squier VM Jazz Bass, Epiphone Casino Coupe, Epiphone Riviera MIJ, Fender Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster, Fender Champ X2 head, Saxon 1x10 Closed back with Rajin Cajun. Bunch of Pedals


I see a Fish & Chips EQ--which I have & enjoy.
What's the Dano pedal on the left? A Cool Cat?


----------



## Robert1950

zontar said:


> I see a Fish & Chips EQ--which I have & enjoy.
> What's the Dano pedal on the left? A Cool Cat?


Yeah, Fish and Chips EQ. I find that when I am playing at apartment volume, the mids and lows thin out a bit. I use to add some body to the sound in the mid/low area. And the other is a Cool Cat Chorus. Find the dials in an odd position - a little awkward to use on the pedal board, but I have them set where I want them now.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, Fish and Chips EQ. I find that when I am playing at apartment volume, the mids and lows thin out a bit. I use to add some body to the sound in the mid/low area. And the other is a Cool Cat Chorus. Find the dials in an odd position - a little awkward to use on the pedal board, but I have them set where I want them now.


I have a Dano Fab Chorus--and same sort of thing.
But the EQ works for what I need it to do (As does the chorus)


----------



## Chitmo

Here is the Current line up! I can see myself being happy with this set up for a while


----------



## Ti-Ron

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 16270
> Here is the Current line up! I can see myself being happy with this set up for a while


Yeah, sure who would not be happy with a Fano!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Most of the current setup at home. Starting to spend more time with it.


----------



## tomsy49

Out of curiosity, is the TV part of the setup or to watch sports while you jam? haha. I am only an hour from Brandon! Looks like lots of fun to be had there!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

tomsy49 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the TV part of the setup or to watch sports while you jam? haha. I am only an hour from Brandon! Looks like lots of fun to be had there!


Ha yeah. The tv is handy for my kiddos to karaoke up some "Frozen". I'm surprised you didn't ask about the treadmill. My wife likes to rock and walk. Actually sing and walk but rock and walk sounds way cooler.


----------



## chrstnjcb

Here's my beloved but humble set up in my newly almost finished basement. There are 2 guitars missing from the picture but in there you have a Schecter atx solo 6, lp studio, prs 245 se with seth lovers, a standard strat, ibanez js 100 with super distorsion and a sh2n, a squier bass, an acoustic sws seagull and a cheap acoustic washburn to play around the fire. Amp wise I only have a yamaha thr10 and a line 6 for now but with a baby girl these are ideal tools since i can play at low volumes.

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratin2traynor

That looks awesome. Nice and private. Just have to insulate that ceiling with some dropped acoustical tile and you'll be all set.

It's much tidier than my current room. I will spare you guys a photo. Someday I'll get it cleaned up.


----------



## chrstnjcb

That would be a good question to ask. I haven't decided which kind of tiles to put there. Does Anyone have insight on that?

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror2

chrstnjcb said:


> That would be a good question to ask. I haven't decided which kind of tiles to put there. Does Anyone have insight on that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


I hardly ever play powered up any more. My last two basements have had the regular fiberglass 2x4 suspended ceiling panels and been OK. If I had a choice I would use Ruxol insulation as well. It is really heavy stuff that we've used to make acoustic panels at our local church with great results. Absorbs sound like crazy as an insulating material.

Also, I've always wanted a JS. Never played one though - yours looks awesome. Assuming it would play like butter after watching Joe operate one.


----------



## amagras

rearviewmirror2 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't ask about the treadmill.


I thought it was one of those keyboard stands with 2nd floor for a smaller keyboard! Lol


----------



## chrstnjcb

I'll check it out. Even if i don't play loud my little girl's room is right above my desk so i'll definitely try to put something to lower the sound.

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## chrstnjcb

chrstnjcb said:


> I'll check it out. Even if i don't play loud my little girl's room is right above my desk so i'll definitely try to put something to lower the sound.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


And btw i love my js100 now but it was very average at first. I swapped the pickups and bridge and for the last few months it has been my favorite guitar.

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Every time I see a guitar hanging on a wall hanger it makes me nervous. True story, I know a guy who lost $15k worth of guitars that are nearly impossible to replace to wall hangers in one single incident. Friends don't let friends use wall hangers! I have a buddy who does repairs at L&M in Toronto and he can tell you some scary stories of snapped off necks and the likes because of them. I keep all my axes very very close to the floor, any fall will (hopefully) be non-fatal.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Yeah I actually had one take a dive a couple years ago at our previous house. Hanger pulled right out of the wall. One of the pointy guitars I had at the time came straight down and landed on cymbal and a tom. No real damage anywhere just lots of noise. Now I use 3.5" screws into studs. I also like them out so I can play them whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Guest

I'm with Gerk. I keep all of mine in their cases.
I spend an extra, what, 30 seconds to get at them.
Plus, I don't like advertising what I have to guests 
who stop by. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Woof

It's here  so this one for the next few days...


----------



## buyusfear

My gear has remained relatively constant since I took these pics. You can see the Jr missing its knobs and 9th dot inlay, as this was the first day I brought it home.


----------



## King Loudness

My current electric stable (except for an '87 Kramer Baretta and an Ibanez SR500 bass that are not pictured; the acoustics aren't in the shot, either.)










W.


----------



## numb41

Current rig


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

Music room was a little cleaner than usual so I took a few pics. Most of my stuff is here. I have a couple of things over at the practice spot.


----------



## numb41

Nice kit Dave! How do you like the Sheraton with the pickup/ pot swap?


----------



## davetcan

numb41 said:


> Nice kit Dave! How do you like the Sheraton with the pickup/ pot swap?


It worked out really well. The original pups weren't all that bad actually, although the bridge did tend to squeal, but the electronics sure needed changing. It sounds really good now. I could use a new bridge but they're impossible to find with the correct post size and spacing.

Your Marshall stack must sound amazing, although I sure wouldn't want to carry it


----------



## numb41

davetcan said:


> It worked out really well. The original pups weren't all that bad actually, although the bridge did tend to squeal, but the electronics sure needed changing. It sounds really good now. I could use a new bridge but they're impossible to find with the correct post size and spacing.
> 
> Your Marshall stack must sound amazing, although I sure wouldn't want to carry it


It's sounds great. I'm cheating a bit though. I only have the bottom cab connected, and using a 16 ohm THD Hotplate. My friend has a jam space and I brought the Superbass over. We cranked it. Blistering.

Did you try Larry Corsa (Faber rep) on finding a bridge for the Sheraton? I use the Faber ABR-1's on Nashville equipped 
guitars (I know, not exactly the same), but I'm sure they had options for metric spacing/ Epiphones.
Check them out.


----------



## Ti-Ron

+1 for Faber! 
They have anything to satisfy your needs.


----------



## Rideski

lots of sweet gear here, let's keep those pic coming


----------



## Gimper

Gibson LP 50s Tribute
Epiphone LP 60s Tribute Plus
PRS SE 245
Fender Standard Strat


----------



## Strung_Out

Some recent gear photos.


__
https://flic.kr/p/23883851703


__
https://flic.kr/p/24253902790


__
https://flic.kr/p/23883849613


__
https://flic.kr/p/24549449395


----------



## davetcan

Strung_Out said:


> Some recent gear photos.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/23883851703
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/24253902790
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/23883849613
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/24549449395


Awesome photography! And gear of course


----------



## Strung_Out

davetcan said:


> Awesome photography! And gear of course


Thanks Dave! If I recall I think that PRS DGT was yours at some point?


----------



## davetcan

Strung_Out said:


> Thanks Dave! If I recall I think that PRS DGT was yours at some point?


Most things were


----------



## xinu

This is my rig to pass the time on cold winter days. I'm a guitar hack with Canadian amp and guitars along with a multi-national backing playback.


----------



## Guest

What kind of stereo speakers are those?


----------



## xinu

Tannoy HPD385 circa 1978.


----------



## LPmaniac




----------



## grumpyoldman

Shown us part of your collection, perhaps?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Excited from my weekend buy. Got one of my dream guitars, and if that isn't enough it's a match with my bass!


----------



## Jim9guitars

The nine guitars of Jim9guitars.







The strat and tele are Squier, the bass is a Yamaha, from left to right on the couch: Takemine electric classical, Epiphone Special 2, El Degas steel string, Axl Badwater JR copy and student model classical. The lap steel is homemade(2x6 fir, Fender tele pick up). The Takemine was my main stage guitar for over 10 years, logging over 100 gigs a year. In an earlier phase the Yamaha bass was used extensively when I played bass in a hard rock trio for a year. The El Degas has seen quite a bit of live time, the lap steel a little. In my avatar the Les Paul and SG(both Gibson) have been sold off but were my main guitars when I played in various bands in the 80's. Many of the guitars above feature in an ongoing home studio project involving all original music, synth, guitars, found sounds and computers.


----------



## abwanii

This is the crown jewel and my favorite


----------



## iamsuperdan

Here's most of my rig. I have a Strat project and two more Roland G707s that are in pieces on the workbench.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

LPmaniac said:


>


Nice collection of gear. Really like that Jackson on the left. What model is it?


----------



## LPmaniac

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Nice collection of gear. Really like that Jackson on the left. What model is it?


 It's a Mark Morton sig model. I know it looks cool but there are so many problem with this guitar from day 1 and its barely played now. Only thing good is perhaps the pickups.

I was actually going to open a thread on it, still battling if it is worth the effort


----------



## Alex

Pano of my music room.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

LPmaniac said:


> It's a Mark Morton sig model. I know it looks cool but there are so many problem with this guitar from day 1 and its barely played now. Only thing good is perhaps the pickups.
> 
> I was actually going to open a thread on it, still battling if it is worth the effort


That's shitty. Pretty cool looking guitar especially that finish you have. I was considering having a look around in the used market for one but apprehensive now. What issues are you having?


----------



## LPmaniac

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> That's shitty. Pretty cool looking guitar especially that finish you have. I was considering having a look around in the used market for one but apprehensive now. What issues are you having?


OK, I will try to get a thread with pics later since it will help at least one person here 

This guitar was new and it came in a Jackson cardboard box (yep no gigbag/case for a $1800 guitar).

The toggle switch is not switchable. The oiled neck finish is nice but the scarf joint just throws me off. The part where the neck meets the body feels like its wrapped in a tape or something... I kinda wish they would just finish the neck.

The setup was ok, needed a bit work on the bridge & tail piece height but nothing major. Problem was when I change the strings the nut just fell on the groud, I guess they didnt bother putting enough glue under it.

Inside the cavity, some components needed resoldering. Wood frame under the cavity cover has a crack so one of the screws was just hanging there instead of being screwed in. 

I dont know what ppl say about Jackson / Indonesian made guitars, last one for me thats for sure. I mean after all the work done to it the guitar sounds great (thanks to the pickups), but for a new guitar I think Jackson can do better than this.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

This is what I use in Blakkstone Hexx for everything... live and recording.

Three Peavey Wolfgangs. White and Gold are 98's and my main guitar is a 04 Vault Custom Flames.
I also play my EVH USE Wolfgang Natural Blonde... its a rippin guitar!
For amps I'm using ReVv Generator 7-40's exclusively live... they are killer and out of Winnepeg! and for recording its the ReVv and my 69 Plexi... 1987 cct 50 watt real deal, wicked tones.


----------



## Sixstringheaven

The Axe Family....


----------



## Sixstringheaven

My pride and joy Caparison guitars.
The 2 Pete Lesperance signature models - PLM-1 (Green) and PLM-3. Ultra rare guitars to find as I believe they may have only made 25 or so of each design. The PLM-1 was purchased directly from Pete from his private collection - The PLM-3 I discovered for sale in Japan and had it shipped over. Both guitars have been signed by Pete himself. Definitely will never see these 2 guitars leave my collection.


----------



## chimo

Sixstringheaven said:


> View attachment 19172
> The Axe Family....


COOL MJ Mirage!

I've lusted for one for years but the only one I had the opportunity to play had a paper thin neck which really wasn't my taste. I'd love to play one with a ball bat.


----------



## Spinedriver

Hands down, probably THE nicest guitar I've ever owned.

Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe that I got for $425 incl hard shell case.


----------



## soldierscry

My Latest set up with the new addition of a 335 Bass


----------



## fretzel

Most of my guitars. Have 5 more and 3 bass guitars.


----------



## Thornton Davis

A photo of some of my basses. I need 5 more stands to get them all into one pic.



TD


----------



## white buffalo




----------



## Ti-Ron

@tony77 You need to use a host like photobucket to post pics.


----------



## Beaster

-'74 Fender Twin Reverb
-Fender Stratocaster deluxe
-Fender baja Telecaster
-Gibson Les Paul Standard


----------



## Ti-Ron

Great setup you have there!


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Happy Gibsunday!


----------



## vokey design

Nothing crazy here.


----------



## Dorian2

Nothing Crazy? Whaaaaaat? How do you manage to get that OD pedal to work without plug ins? That's just crazy cool!!!



Nice setup by the way.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

I like my fundamental.










From the left: 75 Les Paul Triumph, 82 Victory Standard, 79 RD Artist (with Moog electronics), 65 EB3, 81 Sonex Custom, and a 60s Harmony restored/modified with a Gibson LoZ pickup (originally from an L5S; gold plated version of the pups used in the Les Paul Recording,). AKA Paula, Gertrude, Betty, Lucy, JLo and Maude.


----------



## keto

Not bad for ~4 months lol.


L-R
2011-12 Am Special Jazz - stumbled on this NOS a couple weeks ago cheap. Added Babicz bridge today.
1973 Precision - documented here when I got it. About 8 lbs
Sterling in Tangerine Pearl, got this the other day and think I am finished with bass GAS
2011 Am Deluxe Jazz - Dimarzio Model J pups, which sound fabulous with the generally hated Fender preamp. Adjustable poles to balance output, great sounding but heavy bass.
MIJ Aerodyne

Not shown - Squier Jaguar SS


----------



## Skippy




----------



## DansGuitarMusic

Here's my Washburn X Series and Ibanez RG.


----------



## Chitmo

Skippy said:


> View attachment 21178


I'm getting a country vibe here.


----------



## Skippy

That's a good vibe.


----------



## june

fender strat sandblasted avec ampli blackheart


----------



## faracaster

ef86 double trouble
Just in...another ef86. Could be an ultimate stereo setup


----------



## Scottone

Nice...I've been thinking about getting a ef86 Tex. I love my Bernie, but would be nice to have another flavour.



faracaster said:


> ef86 double trouble
> Just in...another ef86. Could be an ultimate stereo setup


----------



## faracaster

Scottone said:


> Nice...I've been thinking about getting a ef86 Tex. I love my Bernie, but would be nice to have another flavour.


I love this model of Tony's. I highly recommend it. I one on the right is my original one. #2 made. Both have Celestion Creambacks installed. the original has Tremelo the other has not.
And oh, the guitar is my 55' Les Paul Jr. Bit of a perfect combination with the Tex


----------



## numb41

I'm loving this combo tonight...


----------



## Thornton Davis

My early 1973 Burgundyglo 4001.



TD


----------



## CAMARO68

Just purchased a 2013 Gibson SG Standard off member Pedro-x and was a great transaction. The guitar came all stock and was in super shape and still a great guitar and what very happy but the second I got it went to a tech for an update and now the
guitar is friggin amazing and sustains for days with no squeals, feed back or high pitch things what so ever just your chord ringing out for days. The guitar was 100% stock when I got it and since I play in a AC/DC tribute band I put in
a David Allen Powerage bridge pickup I had already which is a t-top style Angus pickup which is really great. 57 classics come stock in this guitar and with the stock wiring and the 57s it sounded muddy and crap and just didn't have that jive to it.
I still have the stock neck pickup in it which still sounds bad even with new wiring so will be changing that soon but with the new bridge pickup and the 50s style wiring which I can't say enough about as I have so much more control with my controls now. Also have graph tech saddles on it now as well which is another must if you play hard live like me . Here are some picture of the guitar after the work done and the wiring before and after and luckily this guitar never came with a PCB board which was a surprise and bonus! heres a link to the pictures of it all as not sure if they are showing up on here KYLE CYR's Library








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Moved into my new place and this house has a place to hang my guitars...!!

My acoustic guitars are shoved in the corner still though hahaha


----------



## Guest

CAMARO68 said:


> not sure if they are showing up on here


Not for me.
For anyone else who can't see them, here it is.
Lovely by the way.


----------



## Adcandour

Finally got a respectable place to play set-up in the basement. The insulation bugs me a bit though.

The melody maker is no longer mine, but I have a CV tele en route to fill the gap.


----------



## Guest

Love the guitar rack!
Just hope that your son doesn't use them as a ladder to get the Strat. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf

I like those little Marshalls .......... because I know what lurks inside them (well, at least a couple of them). Wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Love the guitar rack!
> Just hope that your son doesn't use them as a ladder to get the Strat. lol.


Thanks. They were blowing them out at LA Music due to renos/inventory, so it was a b-day gift from the fam.

Well, I had to take the soccer ball upstairs. I think the ball had something to do with the mystery dents I found in the Monty.


----------



## Adcandour

High/Deaf said:


> I like those little Marshalls .......... because I know what lurks inside them (well, at least a couple of them). Wolf in sheep's clothing.


Thanks. They definitely are...

The Marshall on the right with the black grill cloth is pumping out of the 4x12 at the moment. It's glorious.


----------



## al3d

my little home set-up for the moment...my les paul are been repainted so not in the pict..same as my strat..


----------



## silvertonebetty

al3d said:


> my little home set-up for the moment...my les paul are been repainted so not in the pict..same as my strat..


Nice boogie









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## KoskineN

My "office" is moving in the basement due to our baby girl coming soon. Our basement is not finished yet, but this is the idea so far.
I keep my acoustics on the main floor, but all my electrics are here.










Acoustics:









Gear at the practice space:


----------



## Larry

"Great Looking Gear", on this thread.


----------



## Larry

*


----------



## audiorep2

Hanging out in NS. 1951 ES350 , 1961 Gretsch 6120 , 1961 Guild X175 , 1967 Gibson Tal Farlow, 1968 ES355.


----------



## Jamdog

audiorep2 said:


> Hanging out in NS. 1951 ES350 , 1961 Gretsch 6120 , 1961 Guild X175 , 1967 Gibson Tal Farlow, 1968 ES355.


An axe garden!


----------



## skimhit

My up to date rig pic.


----------



## theroan




----------



## foolishmaiden

I have one of the best Electric guitar's you will ever see


----------



## Chito

Holy! Here is the link to my post in this thread in 2007.

Official Show Your Gear Thread!=)

Here is how it looks now.


----------



## Guest

Oh man! 
That room sure has evolved.
I have to find a guitar that reproduces like that! lol.


----------



## Chito

laristotle said:


> Oh man!
> That room sure has evolved.
> I have to find a guitar that reproduces like that! lol.


If you pick the right ones, they usually reproduce. LOL 
I did a search on my posts in this thread, wondering when was the last time I posted. It came out with 9 different posts. Crazy transformation. LOL


----------



## iamthehub

Chito said:


> Holy! Here is the link to my post in this thread in 2007.
> 
> Official Show Your Gear Thread!=)
> 
> Here is how it looks now.


I am so jealous. I'm not worthy....


----------



## buyusfear

This is my personally built TV jr, which I put an ebony board on. I took some updated pics in my new cases, and though i'd share.


----------



## vokey design

- Fender HRD with a Cannabis Rex 
- Lots of boss on the board with a Traynor quarter horse for late night/headphone playing. 
- Yamaha acoustic (FG750S), which has been a fantastic guitar actually (after a proper setup)
- MIM strat with tone emporium neck and mid with a dimarzio mini in the bridge. Wired like an Eric Johnson strat
- Godin core ct p90, stock and awesome.


----------



## Chamai

Hey all,
New member here.
Here's the latest pic of my rig.
1984 JCM800, 92 JCM900MKIII, DUAL REC, ADA MP1


----------



## sakana

My FgN...Fujigen...BATT-20, LP type. Photo shot in Japan, it has all the features most players look for...1 piece Honduras back, Natural inlays, and Timeless Timber cap...thats where the TT comes from, what ever the finish is, it is very thin ...though the shape s slightly different, it is outstanding in it`s out right. Top of their line at the time it was made and it is not for sale.


----------



## sakana

My 1950...label date...Kiso Suzuki pick guitar. Another that will stay with me forever, just too cool to let go. Bought and shot the pic in Japan locally, appears to be all solid wood and I love this thing to bits.


----------



## High/Deaf

sakana said:


> My FgN...Fujigen...BATT-20, LP type. Photo shot in Japan, it has all the features most players look for...1 piece Honduras back, Natural inlays, and Timeless Timber cap...thats where the TT comes from, what ever the finish is, it is very thin ...though the shape s slightly different, it is outstanding in it`s out right. Top of their line at the time it was made and it is not for sale.


I'm sure you've heard this pun a hundred times, but that's FugN nice! Very unique - and yet somewhat familiar. What pickups are in it?


----------



## sakana

That model was an early one before they began putting the Louis pick-ups in their models so it came stock with Duncans though I`d have to look around to find the ad I ripped out of a Japanese magazine at the time to see which Duncans.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Current roster:
*Guitars:
2014 Gibson ES LP
1995 Gibson ES-175
2010 Gibson ES-335
2016 Gibson Firebird
2002 Guild Bluesbird
2004 Suhr Classic 
2008 Hamer Artist
2004 G&L ASAT Z3
2010 Hanson Chicgoan
2009 Grosh EJ Special Ltd Ed
2008 Gibson J-45
2009 Gibson Songwriter 
2002 Fender P-Bass


Fender Bassman
Fender Supersonic 22 Ltd Ed
Traynor YCV50
Bugera V5
Orange Micro T*


----------



## amagras

bluesguitar1972 said:


> Current roster:
> *Guitars:
> 2014 Gibson ES LP
> 1995 Gibson ES-175
> 2010 Gibson ES-335
> 2016 Gibson Firebird
> 2002 Guild Bluesbird
> 2004 Suhr Classic
> 2008 Hamer Artist
> 2004 G&L ASAT Z3
> 2010 Hanson Chicgoan
> 2009 Grosh EJ Special Ltd Ed
> 2008 Gibson J-45
> 2009 Gibson Songwriter
> 2002 Fender P-Bass
> 
> 
> Fender Bassman
> Fender Supersonic 22 Ltd Ed
> Traynor YCV50
> Bugera V5
> Orange Micro T*


Every time I see an impressive collection like this or Chito's I want to ask "how do you do to keep all that free of dust?"
I once asked Tim Pierce and his response was "" so I still have genuinely no idea.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

amagras said:


> Every time I see an impressive collection like this or Chito's I want to ask "how do you do to keep all that free of dust?"
> I once asked Tim Pierce and his response was "" so I still have genuinely no idea.


lol
I'm not sure either, though, on the occasion when I see dust, it makes me a little sad. Could mean it's time for a trade 
Strings are the bigger issue though. I've taken to putting on the long life strings which aren't my favourite, but they last a long time, especially on the ones that are only played intermittently


----------



## Chito

amagras said:


> Every time I see an impressive collection like this or Chito's I want to ask "how do you do to keep all that free of dust?"
> I once asked Tim Pierce and his response was "" so I still have genuinely no idea.


Well my response is definitely  LOL Actually I go through them and at least wipe out the dust, once in a while. But there surely is dust in them, even the ones that I actually use often.


----------



## brokentoes

Here's a few of my electrics


----------



## Guest

I really like the Hammer DC and the ASAT.


----------



## sulphur

brokentoes said:


> Here's a few of my electrics


Well, somebody is a MIJ guitar fan around here. Nice collection!

That's the first time that I've seen another Yamaha JC300T (if I remember correctly) in black like mine.
What's the model name of the Yamaha top left?

I do like that Hamer too, is that a Tokai Junior top right?

Again, nice collection!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Finished my guitar/bass dual use rig. That Riviera (Pepco) 4x12 (actually rather well built for a budget cab of that vintage even compared to some other Pepco cabs) has been loaded with 2 each JBL D120f and EV Force 12. I am thinking I need to swap out the JBLs, because the cab is now too heavy for me to lift (I put recessed corner castors on one side for tilt and roll, but stairs etc - why it’s on the bottom in the pic…. in use I wouldn’t stack them like this at all).

The other cab is a badgeless Musicman 115RH (reflex horn similar to the classic Sunn cabs; also came in a 212 config) that I have upgraded from the stock square mag Eminence to an EV (a factory option at the time).

The cabs mate really well, for either G or B and gives some tonal choice depending on which I decide to run. For gigging (not 6 bangin in any group) I’ll probably only use the 15, but the 4x12 really worked out nice; with guitar it covers anything from doom metal girth to shoegaze noise fx abusing sparkle. The top end isn’t icepicky at all (I was a bit concerned; have had JBLs before), but actually pretty sweet - I suspect due to being well complemented by the EVs. For bass it gives the dynamics and cut you don’t get from a 15 alone, and solo, a cool grungy 60s Brit bass tone.


----------



## brokentoes

Hey sulphur. The top corner Yamaha is a SF1000 "SuperFlighter". Yes the mustard yeller DC JR is a Tokai TJ60. 

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Guest

Love that bass Granny!
Can you give us some details on it?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

@laristotle - sure. It is the second generation (70s) of the original 60s Les Paul bass -they changed the name to the Les Paul Triumph bass, but it is otherwise mostly the same (electronics and circuit; main differences are body thickness, deluxe aesthetic - binding etc, the shape of the cutaway horn, as well as the control plate vs rear access cover.... and the transformer is inside the bass vs at the amp-end of the cable). It is the bass version of the Les Paul Recording/Personal/Professional guitars (Les himself used those until his death). He designed the pickup (the original /prototype, along with some hand written notes on it was on ebay the other year) which is very unique - low impedance (mic level) for one thing (standard pups are HiZ) so you can record straight into the board with no DI (hence the guitar being called the LP Recording).

The transformer is to convert between HiZ and LoZ for optimal use with standard amps (Gibson did make a LoZ input amp at the time; nothing too special). Originally this was a rebranded Shure AD-1 adapeter unit to be used at the amp end of your cable (LoZ signals are far better for long runs - no noise problems etc - see the Radial devices for converting guitar signals back and forth for exactly this reason), but on the Triumph they put it in the bass (switchable), I assume because people kept losing the external adapters.

The Guitar versions never really caught on aside from mostly the NY jazz community (the same pickup was used in the original issue of the L5-S, but Gibson switched to standard PAFs due to people just ripping them out) . This was probably due to them not having that upper midrange resonant peak like normal pups, which rockers loved/required. It made them very smooth and even sounding all over the spectrum (which is why jazzers liked them). For this reason (as well as the below) the bass version was actually much more popular than the guitar (famous users include the bassists from U2, Blur, Talking Heads, Blondie and Oasis - with the guitar it's pretty much just Les Paul himself and his friend and contemporary on the 60s NY jazz scene, Tony Mottola as far as I know).

The pickups are stacked humbuckers (bottom coil is a dummy - just for bucking noise and does not contribute to the signal - the first such design, influencing Alembic and Seymour-Duncan who used a similar topology to make those drop in humbicking strat pups) with blade polepieces. The bass version of the pickup is much bigger than the guitar version (I have both) and very unique in that the coils are tapped at 3 different lengths essentially making it 3 pickups in one (8 wires per pup; 4 per coil - see my pickup rescue thread in the repair section). Pretty much the same idea as the various taps on an amp's output trransformer (which give you 4, 8 and 16 ohm outs) - except this is a pickup giving you underwound clank (think 70s Euro and Japanese stuff) , normal, and overwound/hot.

The electronics are also very cool - the guitar has a varitone (instead of the 3 way pickup tap selector on the bass) but they call it 'Decade.' Both guitar and bass have treble and bass tone controls (passive so cut only, but so very useful), as well as a phase switch.

I could go on about these things for ever, so I'll stop here as that's the basic primer.

As for my bass, it was originally white (that's aging not a refin) which is a rare finish ( all the rest are natural, incidentally the U2 dude has the same finish, also yellowed but not as bad as mine) and the trapeze is not stock. I changed out the control plate for a DIY aluminium one as the original BWB plastic one had a crack at the jack when it came to me. Oh, and the knobs.

Final note: the reissue Les Paul Recording (2 years ago or so) is not the same guitar at all ("legacy of Les Paul" my ass). The pickups Look the same but are a standard HiZ pickup inside. It also has a transformer but it operates in the opposite direction - essentially they built a passive DI into the guitar which is so fricken stupid I don't know where to begin. Used a nicer Jensen transformer though (vs the miniature and unshielded Shures; bit of overkill and partially explains the stupid high price - something like US$4K IIRC).


----------



## andrewc

I can't seem to get photos to post ( I must be doing something wrong), but in the meantime...

Guitars:
1987 Ibanez RG550
2004 Ibanez AX120
1990 Takamine N10

Pedals:
Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer
Ibanez STL Super Tube
Yamaha FL-10MII Flanger

Amps:
Just an old Traynor TS-10 at the moment, but as I'm usually stuck using headphones late at night it does the trick. Its on its last legs, so I'm looking around for a replacement.


----------



## High/Deaf

andrewc said:


> Amps:
> Just an old Traynor TS-10 at the moment, but as I'm usually stuck using headphones late at night it does the trick. Its on its last legs, so I'm looking around for a replacement.


"... a replacement."? Be careful, it won't be long before your discussing your last 10 amps, that happens quite a bit around here.


----------



## Guest

andrewc said:


> I can't seem to get photos to post ( I must be doing something wrong), but in the meantime...


For general (free subscription) members.

You need photobucket, flickr etc, to host from.
'click' the IMG address, it'll automatically copy.
If it doesn't, highlight/right click 'copy'
Paste that into the thread.



















The other option is to add it using the little 'mountain pic' icon.
'highlight/copy' the address of the pic and insert that into the 'image' prompt.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Alright now @laristotle, now your turn - what's this white Tele with vintage Gibson EB pups in?


----------



## Guest

Granny Gremlin said:


> - what's this white Tele with vintage Gibson EB pups in?


It's a Hutchins bass.
Out of London, England.
Belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## Frenchy99

OK... you guy`s are showing off some amazing basses but you need one of these to call yourself a bass player ! 

a 1960 teisco bass !


Now that`s a bass !!! ...lol


----------



## Guest

I recently picked up this abused 80's MIK short scale off of a friend who's in a bit of a bind. 
Only bought it to help him out.
One pot was intermittent and the other was seized(!?).


----------



## andrewc

andrewc said:


> Guitars:
> 1987 Ibanez RG550
> 2004 Ibanez AX120
> 1990 Takamine N10
> 
> Pedals:
> Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer
> Ibanez STL Super Tube
> Yamaha FL-10MII Flanger


----------



## andrewc

Let's try this again...

 




Success!


----------



## Guest

Love your avatar andrew.


----------



## Jimmy_D

All these bass pics are getting me thinking that when I get home tonight I'll plug in my bass, thanks gents.


----------



## Guest

Sweet!
Since getting into bass, I've wanted a Ricky.
Always see them for sale, but, never for trade.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Sorry, not a Ric


----------



## Granny Gremlin

If you're getting a copy, Greco is one of the better ways to go. Their Gibson copies (Thunderbirds especially) are the next best thing (better then Epiphones, about the same or just under Orville aka Gibson Japan).


----------



## Guest

Jimmy_D said:


> Sorry, not a Ric


Ok. Rickyish.
It's still sweet.

I know of a Mann fireglo that I could probably snag.
It has a bolt on neck though and the asking price doesn't reflect that.


----------



## Jimmy_D

The Greco is a 1981 MIJ model and I really like it, I suppose if I were a bass player I'd have something to say about the pups but other than that it's a super quality instrument in every respect, I think the Japanese stuff from that time period is some of the best out there.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's my music room downstairs.
I'm pretty stoked to have a dedicated space to play!

The room will be destroyed this summer to build a proper sound proof space! 
Will add a desk and a computer soon.

Cat taxes included!


----------



## sakuarius102

Ti-Ron said:


> Here's my music room downstairs.
> I'm pretty stoked to have a dedicated space to play!
> 
> The room will be destroyed this summer to build a proper sound proof space!
> Will add a desk and a computer soon.
> 
> Cat taxes included!
> 
> View attachment 42177


Cats have an excellent sense of smell ... and to heard !!...... Play guitar great 

Really good music room my friend


----------



## kingviperbc

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakovwilson

Uhland QR 165 S (flat soundboard)
(I'm new here so still figuring out the picture thing. I'll post the picture as soon as I can  )


----------



## WonderfulRemark

Looks much better with the carpet...


----------



## Sugar




----------



## kingviperbc

Looking for parts for this girl....anyone have any?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

kingviperbc said:


> Looking for parts for this girl....anyone have any?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


There's a buy/sell/trade section for that kinda thing man, this place is just for bragging


----------



## BMW-KTM

The last pic is kinda blurry.
It was taken at night.
I need to take a better one in good light.









L-R 
Marshall refrigerator, Boogie Road King, Boogie .50 Calibre, Fender AmpCan, SWR RedHead c/w Traynor ext cab, Genz Benz Shenandoah Pro Light, Marsh Amplification 5E3 kit amp, Rivera Fandango 112 combo c/w 112 CB ext cab









L-R
2013 AD Jazz, 2002 MIA Victor Bailey, 2002 814CE Limited, 2003 214









L-R
2015 660-6, 2000 AD Tele, 2006 MIK Koa-Top (mods), 2004 AD neck on Warmoth, 1998 AD Fat-Locking, 2005 Epi LP (mods)


----------



## spartacus

the crew in the Blue Room.......L-R from the top row
2012 Kevin Green semi-hollow p90 custom
1996 G&L Legacy USA
2007 Basone Pheonix custom
2016 Taylor baby
2016 Taylor GS Mini Mahogany
2013 Kevin Green hollowbody custom
Stradivarius beater violin




1924 Windsor open back 5 string


----------



## High/Deaf

@spartacus Those Kevin Green's are interesting. Tell us more, please.


You guys are all so neat and tidy. Mine look they just kind of got tossed aside. LOL










Dean, 335, MIJ Strat, Tele, SG, Vantage VE-450, LP, 6120 and my old Strat and LPC.


----------



## spartacus

High/Deaf said:


> @spartacus Those Kevin Green's are interesting. Tell us more, please.
> 
> 
> You guys are all so neat and tidy. Mine look they just kind of got tossed aside. LOL
> 
> View attachment 59193
> 
> 
> Dean, 335, MIJ Strat, Tele, SG, Vantage VE-450, LP, 6120 and my old Strat and LPC.







you've got some lovely gear mate...I miss my Chet Atkins 6120 but I'm kind of short and it was like dancing with
Oprah....
the KG guitars are really beautiful handmade pieces of art ...very lightweight and so nice to play ..Kevin had a website but it's
gone last time I looked...sadly the luthier business is like the music business and you really have to work hard and have some luck to get your product
noticed and I doubt most have the money to get to Namm or be able to give away guitars to get sales going so it appears he's done ...I do have his #
and can give him a call if you're interested...here's a you tube vid with one of his really quirky designs


----------



## kingviperbc

She went in for repairs yesterday









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Current stable left-right.....Kauer Daylighter junior, PRS HB II, Suhr S4, PRS DGT and last but not least Fano JM6. Now I just need to learn how to play


----------



## Adcandour

testing, testing, one...two...korea


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> testing, testing, one...two...korea


Didn't know that there was a amp brand called korea!


----------



## D.Kimble

Here is my pile of tone;

2010 Gibson R7
1972 Telecaster
Gibson Firebird
Larrivee D-03
3 Monkeys Orangutan and 2x12 cab loaded with vintage greenbacks
1961 Ampeg M-12
1971 Princeton Reverb
60's Ford Amp (Pine Electonics)


----------



## James

1971 LesPaul Custom - purchased new in Victoria BC - the knobs and tuning heads are from a '61 Les Paul Custom which I owned for a while - the switch knob was made by a buddy = he made it on his lathe at home and charged me $5.00 (this was in 1975) The original pickup rings were black, the pickups themselves came with gold covers on them. I removed the gold covers and pick guard years ago, then the neck pickup ring somehow became broken a couple of years back. Decided to try cream coloured rings for cosmetic reasons only....Anyway, its all fixed up now!


----------



## Jay Hoffman

2013 Gibson SG Custom- Captain kirk



























Great guitar


----------



## James

Jay Hoffman said:


> 2013 Gibson SG Custom- Captain kirk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great guitar


Love the bat wing SG's! especially with the gold hardware! very cool guitar - never seen this color/configuration before


----------



## Jay Hoffman

James said:


> Love the bat wing SG's! especially with the gold hardware! very cool guitar - never seen this color/configuration before


James,, here is some more info on it. Gibson.com: Kirk Douglas Roots SG


----------



## James

Thanks for the link - what a beautiful instrument!


----------



## annuvin

2016 Gibson Les Paul Studio
2006 Fender Telecaster
2015 Seagull Coastline Acoustic
Traynor YGL1 Amplifier
Marshall 5210 Amplifier
BOSS BD-2 Blues Driver
1960's Era Kay Electric Bass (Restoration Project)


----------



## cboutilier

Id hate to see how many budget guitars I'd have if I won the lottery. Here's my current fleet of guitars, less my Yamaha acoustic, with the newest member front and center.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSHX6yEAlMy/


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> Id hate to see how many budget guitars I'd have if I won the lottery. Here's my current fleet of guitars, less my Yamaha acoustic, with the newest member front and center.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSHX6yEAlMy/


You're forgetting some members of the family aren't you?


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> You're forgetting some members of the family aren't you?


My pedal rig and amps were packed in the car still!


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> My pedal rig and amps were packed in the car still!


Excuses!!!


----------



## SaucyJack

1980 Tokai ST-60 and 90's Bacchus BLP


----------



## theroan

1996 MIJ 62 reissue Strat, 1994 MIM Telecaster, 2013 Signature T, 2007 Standard Faded, 2008 Classic Antique, Dinky JS22-7


----------



## jaymeister

4 of my Faves:

2001 PRS Custom 24 - WcR Pickups and 3 Way toggle conversion

2011 Warmoth Strat with Suhr FL's and BPSSC System

2011 Gibson ES335

2012 Musikraft double bound Tele with Lindy Fralins


----------



## greco

jaymeister said:


> 4 of my Faves:


Great pic of a beautiful selection of guitars!


----------



## StaceB

My Les Paul Custom "Red Widow" burst....


----------



## Adcandour

Here's the other half of my new music room. Every since I found my tone, I've been beautifying my music space - like a gaylord.


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> Here's the other half of my new music room. Every since I found my tone, I've been beautifying my music space - like a gaylord.
> 
> View attachment 85401


It's fabulous but that guitar is simply not perched high enough.


----------



## Steve C

Thought it was time fer an update


----------



## Steve C

and my Asian Wall


----------



## Steve C

oh yeah...my Bass Wall


----------



## Steve C

'n my acoustic wall


----------



## Adcandour

@Steve C 

Did you buy that pile of guitars from the horder?


----------



## Wardo

This is my music room and that's my million dollar guitar collection in the background ... lol


----------



## Steve C

No, just my own personal collection going back over 50 years, but I can remove the posts if they are of no interest. I just posted because another forum member suggested I do.


----------



## Adcandour

Steve C said:


> No, just my own personal collection going back over 50 years, but I can remove the posts if they are of no interest. I just posted because another forum member suggested I do.


You should always post pictures of your ears. I think what my talk-to-text was trying to say was always post pictures of your ear period f***.


----------



## Adcandour

Gear


----------



## Steve C

Hmmm...sorry Adcandour...I'm not sure I'm understanding your message...I'm not very bright, my friend. lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Steve C said:


> oh yeah...my Bass Wall
> View attachment 86465


Nice Kramer (is it?).


----------



## Steve C

Granny Gremlin yes 1977 Kramer 650B Artist Series


----------



## Guest

Steve C said:


> oh yeah...my Bass Wall


I have a beauty of a bass that would look lovely beside the Lado.


----------



## Steve C

laristotle...you are correct...it WOULD look good beside the Lado, I saw your Eagle at the show in Elmira and I've been admiring it in the "For Sale" forum.


----------



## Fergie55

Photo by Jaimie_Ferguson

This my current gear. I suppose they are custom guitars, the Les Paul copy on the right, i found out was made in Scotland. The Telenstein on the left is my creation. I've owned number is Sqiures and Epi s and have modified them. This is my first build, so I never owned Tele before so I chose it. The body is from ToneBomb and the neck I took off an old Washburn W114. I had bought a maple neck from GFS but it was crap. I'm going try and salvage it but it needs a lot work. My hands seem to lick Gibson type necks anyway and have some interesting tones. Being on a budget, I just buy a couple parts a month.Since it took 10 months to finish, I think i'll call her Patience. The Amp is Line 6 Spyder iv 30 watt I just bought and still learning fx on.
Cheers!


----------



## MS41R8

Currently in the process of movin and had to bring a large portion from basement to upstairs to prep it for transfer ....the place is a mess !!!! Guitars are up next ....ugh


----------



## nonreverb

Here's the current herd less my custom shop D28.


----------



## High/Deaf

That's what I like /\. A nice balanced collecting, @nonreverb . You are currently Tele-less, though.


----------



## nonreverb

High/Deaf said:


> That's what I like /\. A nice balanced collecting, @nonreverb . You are currently Tele-less, though.


...and shall remain to be. I've only owned one Tele in my life. Never really bonded with them.


----------



## High/Deaf

nonreverb said:


> ...and shall remain to be. I've only owned one Tele in my life. Never really bonded with them.


 I was close to 50 (and had been playing for 35+ years) before I got Tele's - and bought my first one. I see now that they are great, unique guitars, definitely deserving their position and status in guitar-world. Not my #1, but they cover a huge range of tones and styles.


----------



## nonreverb

The one I had was a JD Tele Custom....first thing did was route out the neck cavity and installed a Gibson humbucker. That way I could get the best of both worlds....Played it live for a while but frankly, wasn't sorry to see it go. Just never felt the allure others feel for them.


----------



## High/Deaf

nonreverb said:


> The one I had was a JD Tele Custom....first thing did was route out the neck cavity and installed a Gibson humbucker. That way I could get the best of both worlds....Played it live for a while but frankly, wasn't sorry to see it go. Just never felt the allure others feel for them.


Yea, I tried the same thing with my Am Special. Thought I could make a 'swiss army knife' guitar but it never panned out. Sold that one but kept my larger-necked Hwy 1. It's just a straight-ahead Tele and does exactly what I expect a Tele to do - and now with a Bigsby (which makes it nearly impossible to use a hard case for it ).


----------



## nonreverb

Lol...my Strat is a hard tail which I like better than the trem offerings. To me it sounds better. I guess I kinda have a Tele wrapped in Strat clothing...


----------



## TVvoodoo

for a show your gear thread, too much talky talky not enough pitchers, so here's my old washburn strat. 










She was my #1 for a number of years, plays way better that the $80 it cost me. bucker is out of an old Agile LP, A5s. 
the singles are out of a classic vibe. Big chunk of mismatched alder on top always kind of bothered me, but she's got personality.


----------



## Dave59

I need to figure out how to insert pictures from photo bucket from my iPad!


----------



## greco

Dave59 said:


> I need to figure out how to insert pictures from photo bucket from my iPad!


@laristotle has some excellent info that will help you.


----------



## Dave59

[/URL]


----------



## Adcandour

Dave59 said:


> [/URL]


Is that a burtone Tele?


----------



## Dave59




----------



## Dave59




----------



## Dave59

This is the last of my pictures. The first is my Strats, the second is the vintage stuff, the third is just the fancy stuff and the fourth is the Made in Japan 80's players. The last is just guitars that don't really fit in.


----------



## Dave59

Dave59 said:


> [/URL]


Nope it's a mid 60's Fender Tele. Not sure about the date.


----------



## High/Deaf

TVvoodoo said:


> for a show your gear thread, too much talky talky not enough pitchers............


It wasn't easy but here's what I found.........











{edited} As an aside, I was at a jam last night. This young girl (13) got up with her dad right at the beginning and played an old Firebrand LP. She then put it into a Protector (chainsaw) case. I had to comment - telling her that guitar/case had to be 3 X older than she was. She laughed and said it was dad's - he was letting her use it. I didn't get any pix though - again, I was too drunk to work the auto-focus. Damn!


----------



## fatherjacques

Here is my TRIO




  








MY GUITARS TRIO




__
fatherjacques


__
Jun 22, 2017




BRIAN MONTY BLUESQUEEN
2011 LES PAUL FADED
SUHR ANTIQUE TELE


----------



## TVvoodoo

Took a Vox pathfinder chassis out of the tiny box they come with. Stuck it into a larger generic chinese bass amp box to take a 12". 










then I covered it in some tweedy/burlap material and varnished the hell out of it, rubbing dirt and grime into it while i was going. 



















pretty cool little amp for what it is. A 12" gives a pathfinder some real balls. Open/closed combo back. I keep it closed.


----------



## J Levey

Hey whats up just looking around found this forum, here goes

2002 black Gibson LP Custom (my baby lol)
?? Year Lado Strat Copy
2015 Taylor 614 CE
2016 American deluxe tele
?? year Schecter Solo
Fender Acoustic (campfire guitar)

Marshall Jcm 2000 tsl
Mesa Boogie Lonestar special
1965 English Electronics 15 watt 
Vox Valvetronics guts ripped out for the marshall

Just gathering up stuff since I quit playing back to it after 15 years only original thing was the Black Beauty


----------



## Smylight

nonreverb said:


> ...and shall remain to be. I've only owned one Tele in my life. Never really bonded with them.


I hear you on this. I never understood the thing (tried loads of them cowboy guitars) until I got my hands on a great JV Squier 52. THEN I got it. Beck, Page, Richards and Buchanan. Try a reissue 52 for playing comfort, trust it's acoustic sound, then get a hotter bridge pickup, say a SD Hot Tele. This will become a very versatile screamer.

You might even be tempted to build your own Telegib... very unique-sounding beast.


----------



## TVvoodoo

NICE! ^


----------



## Smylight

TVvoodoo said:


> NICE! ^


Thanks! My first build ever. Plays like butter, sounds as it should. Think "Blow by blow". Then cry. ;-)


----------



## nonreverb

I've always believed that if I was going to play a thick solid body guitar, it would be a Les Paul....and I still feel that way. Don't get me wrong, I've played many friend's Tele's over the years just never bonded with 'em.



Smylight said:


> I hear you on this. I never understood the thing (tried loads of them cowboy guitars) until I got my hands on a great JV Squier 52. THEN I got it. Beck, Page, Richards and Buchanan. Try a reissue 52 for playing comfort, trust it's acoustic sound, then get a hotter bridge pickup, say a SD Hot Tele. This will become a very versatile screamer.
> 
> You might even be tempted to build your own Telegib... very unique-sounding beast.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It has a name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokentoes




----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## TVvoodoo

Here's an ash tele I refinished a few years back. When I got it it was painted black. Sanded that off, kept the black as grain filler.










Toasted the edges with a torch. Branded the hair on cowhide pick guard with my uncle duke's registered cattle brand.
He was a hard-livin' oilman/rancher.














finished the nicely contoured body in Tru-oil










Tried my hand at crude engraving on black painted hardware










Made a matching strap out of the same hide. Wired 4 way, there is a stealth P-90 in the neck position.










Anybody here know the language of cattle brands? Care to guess how you read it out loud?


----------



## Guest

TVvoodoo said:


> Care to guess how you read it out loud?


Happy in the hay?


----------



## TVvoodoo

nope... try again.. the numbers are read out loud, but the other symbol means something too...

here's a hint...


----------



## Guest

TVvoodoo said:


> nope... try again.. the numbers are read out loud, but the other symbol means something too...


something along the lines 'if the van's a rockin', don't bother knockin'?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Left to right the seagull, Daphne and Betty . After I'm done finishing Daphne I'll fix up Betty. Betty was my first guitar my mom bought me . Probably be getting an gfs loaded pickguard.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo

i refinished a first act guitar once. it was a test subject for a future fabric finish



















these pics don't really show how reflective the wrapping paper is, I laid on under the clearcoat. 
it's bright LOL -stainless brushed pickguard and back plate. 

Check out the 8 pc body.









headstock mod










with recent p-bucket changes, not sure if you will even see these pics.


----------



## NoTalentHack

So I used day one of my vacation to clean up my playroom a little (yes, this is what I consider to be cleaned up), and thought I'd post a pic before it goes to hell. Half of it will probably end up strewn throughout the basement and on the stairs by lunchtime.

Gear by Gary Green, on Flickr


----------



## oldfartatplay

I picked up a Godin Freeway Classic last week, transparent red over tiger maple, for 250 CAD. It's absolutely cherry, if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## fudb

Peters head, Vox 2x12 w/blues. The strat is Warmoth chambered body roasted maple neck 59 round back, ss6105, all Gotoh hardware, DeTemple pickups.


----------



## TVvoodoo

this is my not-so-shitty "Rocker" strat, that I carved with a dremel. The actual guitar recorded (middle pup) in the vid.


----------



## theroan

1) 1994 MIJ 62 Reissue Strat (Fender Noiseless)
2) 2015 Midtown Standard (Dimarzio 36th Anniversary PAFs)
3) 2007 Standard Faded (Zhangbuckers)
4) 2008 Classic Antique (Wolfetones)
5) 2010 Traditional (Mike Turks)
6) Jackson JS22-7 (Seymour Duncans)


----------



## Ti-Ron

theroan said:


> 1) 1994 MIJ 62 Reissue Strat (Fender Noiseless)
> 2) 2015 Midtown Standard (Dimarzio 36th Anniversary PAFs)
> 3) 2007 Standard Faded (Zhangbuckers)
> 4) 2008 Classic Antique (Wolfetones)
> 5) 2010 Traditional (Mike Turks)
> 6) Jackson JS22-7 (Seymour Duncans)


Nice selection!
You're one of the lucky with a Goldtop trad!


----------



## theroan

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice selection!
> You're one of the lucky with a Goldtop trad!


Why are they uncommon?


----------



## Ti-Ron

theroan said:


> Why are they uncommon?


When I bought mine back in 2012, I did all the music store in the Mtl area to find one. Nobody had one. Looked over the web and people were complaining about the small amount of goldtop avaible on the market.

I went to my local shop and asked to order one thru Traynor and the guy on the phone was laughing at us. He said that every Goldtop avaible in Canada were sold during the preorder.


----------



## Smylight

Love that Strat.


----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


> something along the lines 'if the van's a rockin', don't bother knockin'?


Rockin' Sixty Nine?


----------



## TVvoodoo

davetcan said:


> Rockin' Sixty Nine?



Nailed it!


----------



## davetcan

I grew up watching westerns 



TVvoodoo said:


> Nailed it!


----------



## Wardo

Fuck! I was looking at brands awhile back trying to figure that out. Seems so obvious now ... lol


----------



## theroan

Ti-Ron said:


> When I bought mine back in 2012, I did all the music store in the Mtl area to find one. Nobody had one. Looked over the web and people were complaining about the small amount of goldtop avaible on the market.
> 
> I went to my local shop and asked to order one thru Traynor and the guy on the phone was laughing at us. He said that every Goldtop avaible in Canada were sold during the preorder.


Good to know! It's a beast of a guitar. My other LPs are chambered with 60's necks. The opposite for the goldtop. Sounds huge after I put in new electronics and Mike Turk Killer 59's. Here's a close up.


----------



## theroan

Smylight said:


> Love that Strat.


That's a 1994 MIJ 62 reissue in Sonic Blue. Also a great guitar worthy of a close up lol.


----------



## Adcandour

HNG^%$


----------



## dbouchard

Nice! That Monty looks incredible.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

dbouchard said:


> Nice! That Monty looks incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Here's a few more with the marshall out of the way


----------



## Chitmo

A year ago I was down to one guitar, one amp and 3 pedals.. the my wife agreed to let me have the spare bedroom for my own space. She had no idea where that was headed......


----------



## Chito

Your 'The Twin' seems to be in really good shape. Mine is all beat up and probably needs new caps.


----------



## Chitmo

Chito said:


> Your 'The Twin' seems to be in really good shape. Mine is all beat up and probably needs new caps.


Cosmetics are fine, but it needs some TLC. it's not usable at the moment unfortunately


----------



## Chito

Chitmo said:


> Cosmetics are fine, but it needs some TLC. it's not usable at the moment unfortunately


And from my experience having it put in good shape about 10 years ago or so, the tech that worked on it said it was bitch to work on. Great amp though.


----------



## kingviperbc

Chitmo said:


> A year ago I was down to one guitar, one amp and 3 pedals.. the my wife agreed to let me have the spare bedroom for my own space. She had no idea where that was headed......
> 
> View attachment 120913
> View attachment 120921


Awesome man......had the same premonition. .... I call it The G Room...... cheers

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo

I got this Austin ALS 255 a few years ago trying to come up with a budget mod project. She's mahogany body, anyway. 
I was meaning to refinish into a proper TV yellow, add a tummy cut and _subtle_ arm bevel into it. 
It plays so nice I'm kind of afraid to bugger it up now. It's one of those, first or second reach for guitars as it is.










Only mods I made was to add reflectors and markers and a more rock/roll poker chip.


----------



## Guest

I love DC's.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Got a good deal on this 2017 Firebird Studio T, and just finished taking the chrome hardware and pickups off of it to swap with gold plated ones. Now it screams visually and sonically!!! 
All the additional parts we're bough off of GC members. 
Thanks knight_yyz & Stephen8!


----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> A year ago I was down to one guitar, one amp and 3 pedals.. the my wife agreed to let me have the spare bedroom for my own space. She had no idea where that was headed......
> 
> View attachment 120913
> View attachment 120921


How do you like that Suhr?


----------



## Chitmo

butterknucket said:


> How do you like that Suhr?


Best strat I've ever owned


----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> Best strat I've ever owned


That's the answer I thought I would get! 

I've never played one, but people say great things about them.


----------



## Dorian2

Why do I sense a GAS build up coming?


----------



## TVvoodoo

I just took delivery of this custom built overseas, but it worries me. 










I've had it for three days, sounds great, but the action seemed kind of high and it was losing tune. Last night I shaved down the bridge saddle by a LOT. 
played like butter. Come home from work tonight, guitar is out of tune again, action is sprung again - but I don't think I can shave that saddle too much more. 
I'm going to try some lower tension strings - this might totally be a lesson for me. Good thing I didn't pay too much, (relatively).


----------



## RBlakeney

TVvoodoo said:


> I just took delivery of this custom built overseas, but it worries me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it for three days, sounds great, but the action seemed kind of high and it was losing tune. Last night I shaved down the bridge saddle by a LOT.
> played like butter. Come home from work tonight, guitar is out of tune again, action is sprung again - but I don't think I can shave that saddle too much more.
> I'm going to try some lower tension strings - this might totally be a lesson for me. Good thing I didn't pay too much, (relatively).


Sounds like you may want to tighten the truss rod.


----------



## corailz

Little update

















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lull

Hi All, here are my electric guitars. Most of them have been part of my life for a very long time now.


----------



## Lull

My contribution to the "show your gear" thread seemed incomplete without the other end of the signal path... So here are my amps: 1963 Supro 1688TN 2x12, 1996 Matchless Brave 2x12, and Victoria 45410 (Fender Bassman 5F6-A clone).


----------



## bluesguitar1972

cool amps Lull!


----------



## Lull

bluesguitar1972 said:


> cool amps Lull!


Thanks!!! Honestly I would be hard-pressed deciding which one of the three is my favorite amp... Although I'll most probably be buried with my Matchless (hopefully on top of it; as it weighs a ton).


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Lull said:


> Thanks!!! Honestly I would be hard-pressed deciding which one of the three is my favorite amp... Although I'll most probably be buried with my Matchless (hopefully on top of it; as it weighs a ton).


Yeah, Matchless is quality stuff. I've always wanted to try that Vic amp though. Used to have one of their smaller amps. Was nice.


----------



## sillyak

I started playing with this one:








I've recently added this one:


----------



## Lull

sillyak said:


> I started playing with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently added this one:


I hope you won’t mind me sharing this tip with you; but based on my own experience you should be aware that by leaving these two together unattended you may later find out they have multiplied.


----------



## High/Deaf

@sillyak You should find that six-toed bear that pawed at your floor. You'd get a couple nice teles for that beast!


----------



## Pjfan12

well some of them are in my avatar ..lol... but I haven't figured out how to post a pic here yet.... i'm somewhat useless with a computer!!


----------



## _Azrael

Hi.

Mini Rig of Doom











New toy











Current pedalboard











My actual gig rigs (both the lightweight and heavyweight edition)











Me


----------



## Ti-Ron

Woah, nice selection!


----------



## Guest

TVvoodoo said:


> I just took delivery of this custom built overseas, but it worries me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it for three days, sounds great, but the action seemed kind of high and it was losing tune. Last night I shaved down the bridge saddle by a LOT.
> played like butter. Come home from work tonight, guitar is out of tune again, action is sprung again - but I don't think I can shave that saddle too much more.
> I'm going to try some lower tension strings - this might totally be a lesson for me. Good thing I didn't pay too much, (relatively).


If you look at the guitar from the side, is the section in front of the bridge to the hole lower than the section behind the bridge? Almost like the bridge is pulling the body behind it up?


----------



## TVvoodoo

no, that sort of motion does not seem apparent, yet. But another thing to watch for. 
seems that it will hold tune for a day, maybe two, then gradually goes flat.
gave the truss rod some tweaks that did seem to help. I did not check the truss rod when 
it arrived, but obviously NOT adjusted by the factory, as the access hole was crusted up
with some kind of clear glue deposit which I had to chip away at to get the key into. 

Still waiting for lower tension strings. Hoping it will gradually settle in.


----------



## kolhauszer

hey im not shy

a 2000 prs custom 24 quilted 10 top. just flawless and prime..18 years old still has her candy
and a 1997 custom 22 flame 10 top not as mint as the 24 but for a 21 year old..hell for a 2 year old..shes spectacular

here they are sorry guys all i have is the link but in no way am i using this as a means to achieve my goals..its just a means to share

2000 prs quilted custom 24 10 top..FLAWLESS | Guitares | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji

1997 dustball away from mint custom 22 flame 10 top | Guitares | Ouest de l’Île | Kijiji


----------



## MS41R8

Here are a few of my MJT builds . Well, the bodies are from MJT and the Necks are either actual Fender or Allparts . All of them have their unique feel and tones .


----------



## vadsy

MS41R8 said:


> Here are a few of my MJT builds . Well, the bodies are from MJT and the Necks are either actual Fender or Allparts . All of them have their unique feel and tones .
> 
> View attachment 149137
> 
> View attachment 149129


I like them all but the black double bound the most. MJT does good work.


----------



## MS41R8

vadsy said:


> I like them all but the black double bound the most. MJT does good work.



Yes they do really nice work for sure . I have been nothing but impressed with their quality . It’s right up there with all the other expensive brands .


----------



## Speirsy11

So, I haven't played a guitar in over 25 years..... But while in the local Long & McQuade buying my son a drum kit for Xmas, I stumbled on this beauty that I just had to have.... It has re-ignited my love of playing. I'm starting from basically scratch but am loving learning how to play again. So relaxing and so rewarding. 

A much better hobby than sitting on my ass watching TV thinking about how much I'm annoyed with myself, my business, my wife and my kids! 

Stumbled upon this forum looking for resources for Canadian shops and online lessons.....


----------



## zontar

Speirsy11 said:


> So, I haven't played a guitar in over 25 years..... But while in the local Long & McQuade buying my son a drum kit for Xmas, I stumbled on this beauty that I just had to have.... It has re-ignited my love of playing. I'm starting from basically scratch but am loving learning how to play again. So relaxing and so rewarding.
> 
> A much better hobby than sitting on my ass watching TV thinking about how much I'm annoyed with myself, my business, my wife and my kids!
> 
> Stumbled upon this forum looking for resources for Canadian shops and online lessons.....


Welcome to the forum & welcome back to world of guitar playing--Enjoy!


----------



## RBlakeney

I figured I would take a 2018 family photo so I can see how much it changes over the next year.


----------



## LIX

Just a few of the heard I haven't shared before: 1962/63 Les Paul SG, 1960 Fender Super, 1964 Fender Telecaster, 1997 Gibson r8, 2016 Gibson r8, and A MCI Burst.


----------



## Adcandour

Just had to stack them. I like the idea of 8 blackbacks aiming at me when I walk in the room.

@Roryfan You'll notice the little item on the left side of my desk...it yours.


----------



## RBlakeney

adcandour said:


> Just had to stack them. I like the idea of 8 blackbacks aiming at me when I walk in the room.
> 
> @Roryfan You'll notice the little item on the left side of my desk...it yours.
> 
> View attachment 174337


I like that you have a spotlight in your music room aimed on yourself. This is a non sarcastic post even though it sounds like one.


----------



## vadsy

RBlakeney said:


> I like that you have a spotlight in your music room aimed on yourself. This is a non sarcastic post even though it sounds like one.


is he a stack of Marshalls or invisible?


----------



## RBlakeney

vadsy said:


> is he a stack of Marshalls or invisible?


I have a vivid imagination that makes me believe the stool is to sit on or that he would stand in front of the stack to get Bon jovi hair.


----------



## Adcandour

RBlakeney said:


> I like that you have a spotlight in your music room aimed on yourself. This is a non sarcastic post even though it sounds like one.


Thanks. It was actually meant to be a little bit of fun for my son. There was supposed to be a stage and a full band thing happening, but the room got really small after it was finished, so I just through the light up there, since there was a plug in the ceiling and it was cheaper than pot lights. It is fun to play at night - easy on the eyes too.


----------



## vadsy

RBlakeney said:


> I have a vivid imagination that makes me believe the stool is to sit on or that he would stand in front of the stack to get Bon jovi hair.


Bon Jovi hair would be worth it


----------



## sillyak

TVvoodoo said:


> no, that sort of motion does not seem apparent, yet. But another thing to watch for.
> seems that it will hold tune for a day, maybe two, then gradually goes flat.
> gave the truss rod some tweaks that did seem to help. I did not check the truss rod when
> it arrived, but obviously NOT adjusted by the factory, as the access hole was crusted up
> with some kind of clear glue deposit which I had to chip away at to get the key into.
> 
> Still waiting for lower tension strings. Hoping it will gradually settle in.



Did this guitar settle down?


----------



## TVvoodoo

Yes it did! - I also ordered a couple of sets of low tension strings via strings by mail that arrived a few days ago, (thats a story in itself)
but I have not changed them out yet, as the guitar is indeed not wandering as badly as it had at first.

I do get the sense it is more sensitive to humidity changes than my old washburn, but I no longer have to fight it into tune every
time I pick it up, and the action is staying at a reasonable place now. I expect it is finding it's own equilibrium. part of my problem is
it is also often moving back and forth between my cooler, more humid basement, and my rather dry wood stove heated main floor area, but 
that's my own environmental misuse, no fault of the instrument. I did do some nut work on the g string slot, it was pinging once in awhile.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## sillyak

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 174553


I like the look of that one, plain in the flame department, but the grain really goes well with the look. Really sharp looking axe!


----------



## Dorian2

Hmmm....perhaps we should get a picture taking competition going. @Chitmo Nice guitar, sweet amp, and beauty picture!! Although you could've blocked out that Power Supply with the Amp for a cleaner take away.


----------



## Dorian2

Damn. I shouldn't have posted that. Now I have to figure out a picture myself.


----------



## Chitmo

Dorian2 said:


> Hmmm....perhaps we should get a picture taking competition going. @Chitmo Nice guitar, sweet amp, and beauty picture!! Although you could've blocked out that Power Supply with the Amp for a cleaner take away.


Haha, wasn't trying to be artsy.. it's actually a pretty flamey top. Just a shitty phone pic it's all. It's an R9 lemon burst on top of a 61 Princeton.


----------



## Tiller

Just joined the site in the last couple of days.. ..throwing up a few pics of my current gear.

2015 LP Traditional Japan Ltd Edition









1981 GKC Dutchman (custom piece built for Dutch Mason) & Traynor YCS 90









1975 Hoshino Gakki 2392 (Ibanez Lawsuit Les Paul)









Beginnings of my first pedal board build since the mid 80's...


----------



## jigncraw

Picked up a new SG Standard today and I can't put it down!!!









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo

Did I ever mention my yama Dethstrat?
Just a fun dremel project helping me get in touch with my 15-year old self.


----------



## LIX

New Love


----------



## martin7844

HNG^%$







!




Dimebag - Darrell - Lest We Forget!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gitapik

1993 Silhouette hard tail. Set up like a Tele (minus the metal plate under the bridge pickup). Gatton pickups. I've set the action a little high. Great ax!



http://imgur.com/2zZIWiO


My main amp and larger board. I sold the G&L to get the Silo. Miss it...but love the Silo more:



http://imgur.com/zSL0iWQ


Got more but this will do for now.


----------



## faracaster

Yesterday's ride.
Recently acquired 1977 Les Paul Artisan through my one-off 6V6 Komet and my (also) recently acquired Marshall 4 x 12 with greenbacks


----------



## gitapik

faracaster said:


> Yesterday's ride.
> Recently acquired 1977 Les Paul Artisan through my one-off 6V6 Komet and my (also) recently acquired Marshall 4 x 12 with greenbacks


We’re talking the proverbial “big sound” here. 
Awesome. Love the Komet. Great rig!


----------



## King Loudness

faracaster said:


> Yesterday's ride.
> Recently acquired 1977 Les Paul Artisan through my one-off 6V6 Komet and my (also) recently acquired Marshall 4 x 12 with greenbacks



God, that Artisan is groovy as hell. Nice one Pete.

W.


----------



## mario

faracaster said:


> Yesterday's ride.
> Recently acquired 1977 Les Paul Artisan through my one-off 6V6 Komet and my (also) recently acquired Marshall 4 x 12 with greenbacks


Holy Dave Davies! Way back in the early 80s I saw him and The Kinks up close playing one of these guitars at Maple Leaf Gardens.

Good times.


----------



## James B.




----------



## torndownunit

I got a family photo together for the first time since I started playing shows again.










Early 2000's Gibson Melody Maker, 90's Dano U2, Gretsch Electromatic ProJet (with Towner Bigsby system), Fender La Cabrontia, 1st gen Reverend Flatoc


----------



## gibson335

​


----------



## Guest

gibson335 said:


> ​


Nice air guitar. lol.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

A few teasers





Full collection here (118 Guitars)

Current Guitar Collection


----------



## Guest

Nice lookers!
I'm a sucker for double cuts. What year is that LP?


Fullmoon1971 said:


> Full collection here (118 Guitars)


So .. you just posted a teaser for us, eh!? 
I'm going to have to wait till I have a few spare hours before clicking your link. lol.


----------



## Fullmoon1971

A lot of people make the mistake of thinking the Doublecut is a junior it's actually a model called the Spirit. When Gibson was trying to work out where they went wrong in the early eighties they came upon the idea of issuing a series of Epiphone guitars made in america called "The American Series" These were =
(Doubecuts)
Spirit
Spirit II
Spirit XL

(SG Shape)
Special
Special II

In true Gibson fashion as soon as these guitars started to sell well they removed them from production and re-issued them with the Gibson logo on the headstock (All other specs were the same). They couldn't even be bothered making new headstock overlays so a few of the Gibbo's still have the unpainted Epiphone stamp under the gold logo (I know cause mine's one of them). mine is dated 1st November 1982 and all original with original paperwork (knobs were changed because one was getting delicate, both are still in the case)

(Epiphone Version 1982), (Gibson Version 1982-1984)
Made in Kalamazoo, Michigan

*Body:*
Honduran Mahogany (sunburst finishes)
Alder or Poplar (solid colours)
Dual cutaway (DC)

*Neck:*
3 Piece Set Maple/Honduran Mahogany neck
Rosewood fingerboard with pearl dot inlays
22 frets
Gibson-style open-book headstock
Scripted "Epiphone USA" logo (Then changed to Gibson)
2-screw truss rod cover with "Spirit" inscription
24.75" scale
1.68" nut width

*Electronics:*
Gibson "Tim Shaw" 1959 Les Paul Reissue humbucker pickups
1 Vol. 1 Tone controls (Spirit & Special I)
2 Vol. 1 Tone, 3-way toggle switch (Spirit & Special II)

*Hardware:*
Chrome hardware
Vintage-style tuners
Schaller 455 wraparound tailpiece
Amber, Gold or Black speed knobs
Les Paul Jr. style pickguard (Spirit I)
No Pickguard (Spirit II)

*Colors:*
Ebony (EB)
Alpine White (AW)
Vintage Sunburst (VS)

Flyer for American series


A better picture of mine in its case


This little beauty is one of my forbidden guitars (When I play this I get lost and hours fly by like minutes). I am only the 3rd owner (I tracked both preivous owners down through the paperwork) and have owned it since January 2013 when I picked it up from a local pawnshop. The real beauty is that the shop thought it was fake (or a butchered Junior)so I got it for a steal.


sorry for the long reply but I feel its a shame don't know a lot about these fantatsic models.

article on a refinished Spirit on display at the guitar museum, Umea, Sweden


----------



## Adcandour

The latest rig...

Helix FX8 into my Mezzabarba Skill 30. It all looks so pretty and sounds killer. I'm going to set up the 4 cable method on the weekend, since I need time to convert the Helix to it and I'm not sure how difficult that will be.


----------



## Ti-Ron

adcandour said:


> The latest rig...
> 
> Helix FX8 into my Mezzabarba Skill 30. It all looks so pretty and sounds killer. I'm going to set up the 4 cable method on the weekend, since I need time to convert the Helix to it and I'm not sure how difficult that will be.
> 
> View attachment 220862


You know that it can be dangerous to plus that many jack into the same hole, right?
Seriously, what is that "method"?


----------



## High/Deaf

Ti-Ron said:


> You know that it can be dangerous to plus that many jack into the same hole, right?
> Seriously, what is that "method"?


'4 cable method' is running two extra cables, one cable from the FX send of the amp to the pedal board and another cable from the pedal board back to the FX return (as well as the usual cables from guitar to pedalboard and pedalboard to amp). 

Many people want their modulation effects after the preamp while the gain type pedals are before the preamp. Especially guys that play with quite a bit of gain/distortion. IME, it isn't as important if you play clean or 'edge of breakup'. But, as always, YMMV.


----------



## Adcandour

Ti-Ron said:


> You know that it can be dangerous to plus that many jack into the same hole, right?
> Seriously, what is that "method"?


Trey parker would call the method 'DVDA'.


----------



## Ti-Ron

High/Deaf said:


> '4 cable method' is running two extra cables, one cable from the FX send of the amp to the pedal board and another cable from the pedal board back to the FX return (as well as the usual cables from guitar to pedalboard and pedalboard to amp).
> 
> Many people want their modulation effects after the preamp while the gain type pedals are before the preamp. Especially guys that play with quite a bit of gain/distortion. IME, it isn't as important if you play clean or 'edge of breakup'. But, as always, YMMV.


Ha cool, thanks for the clarification!



adcandour said:


> Trey parker would call the method 'DVDA'.


Hahahahaha! Good one!


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Went to the jam space tonight for some one-on-one time with punishing levels of volume. The Mesa crapped out on me unfortunately, so I had to replace it part way through the night with my Crate BV300H which, believe it or not, is not a step down but more of a lateral move.











__
http://instagr.am/p/BpYV4ZkHl0D/


----------



## Adcandour

octothorpe: blessed


----------



## vadsy

that’s a nice plant


----------



## audiorep2

1951 ES350 , 1961 6120 , 1961 Guild Manhatten , 1967 Tal Farlow , 1962 Byrdland , 1968 ES355.


----------



## Chitmo

audiorep2 said:


> 1951 ES350 , 1961 6120 , 1961 Guild Manhatten , 1967 Tal Farlow , 1962 Byrdland , 1968 ES355.
> View attachment 236794


Looks like someone got left out off in the background to the left


----------



## audiorep2

In the back ground, a mid 60s ES125T 3/4.


----------



## rhh7

This is the black strat in my avatar pic. Got the Burtone body from a fellow forum member in December, 2015.
The guitar was assembled with a fat Warmoth neck, and handwound pickups.
A little heavy, 8 lbs 1 oz, but the sweetest tone of any guitar I have ever owned.


----------



## vadsy

rhh7 said:


> This is the black strat in my avatar pic. Got the Burtone body from a fellow forum member in December, 2015.
> The guitar was assembled with a fat Warmoth neck, and handwound pickups.
> A little heavy, 8 lbs 1 oz, but the sweetest tone of any guitar I have ever owned.
> View attachment 237388
> View attachment 237390
> View attachment 237392
> View attachment 237394
> [ATTACH


great looking neck, love the relicd body


----------



## rhh7

Thanks, vadsy!


----------



## gitapik

1993 Silhouette hardtail. 

It's got a custom pickguard. Barden's Danny Gatton pickups.

Port City Pearl 50w head. 1x12 OS Wave cab.


----------



## rhh7

body was reliced by Marc Burton, Burtone Guitar in Portland, Oregon


----------



## Pjfan12

My guitars are on the left + I have an acoustic not shown. A week ago I was up to 13 guitars and basses, which is absurd, based on my current skill level, i'm no Jimmy Page. If you are a skeptic, all I can say is GAS is real, and its bizarre the adrenalize rush of a NGD whether its new or used ! I sold 6 of my bought used guitars on kijij last week, to whittle it down to 7 and I still have the Alpine White Studio on there, as a guy showed up with less$$ than asked for , so I told him to get lost. I started this guitar journey 3.5 years ago, at the age of 48, and I have logged over 700 hours of fun using my guitars with Rocksmith 2014. The stats show my breakdown as 60% lead, 20% rhytmn, and 20% bass time spent. I have over 660 songs bought for Rocksmith2014 out of a possible 1300+. For a game/learning tool, that was released 4+ years ago, they still support it with new DLC song packs every week. Last week they released a 3 pack of Chuck Berry, a 4 pack of Rolling Stones the week before
Christmas, and a 3 pack of Alice Cooper a week or 2 before that. I enjoy playing them one after the other for 2-3 hours on a Saturday and Sunday. I play everything from, rock to metal, to death metal, to r, to pop, or even country, as well as Mozart, Beethoven and Bach...lol... Rocksmith is too much fun, and i'd rather spend my weekend banging away on 30+ songs in a few hours, rather than working on 1 song for hours on end, cause that makes me hate the song forever!.. Anyways, the guitars I have in the pic, are as follows: See through green ESP LTD ec-235 (purchased last week, Translucent Blue, Epiphone standard Pro, Silverburst Epiphone Custom Pro )looks better than the pic, the lighting sucks...), Epiphone Alpine White Studio, Jackson Purple Pavo dinky Minion (3/4 scale, got for Chistmas), an Intex Bass don't know how to describe the color...lol, and I have a cheap acoustic not shown. When I get the Studio sold, I will put it towards a new PRS, that I haven't picked out yet. I always enjoyed music growing up, but Rocksmith got me completely hooked paying guitar, as I never thought I had any musical abilities whatsoever. Another thing I enjoy about guitar is that you never stop learning. There is so much for me to learn in music theory , that I haven't even touched, as well as finger picking, slap bass and many other techniques and tones, stuff to learn. Thanks to my picking up Rocksmith2014 almost 4 years ago, I think I will have guitar in my life forever, or at least as long as my fingers hold out!!! thank you for reading.


----------



## dmc69

1984 Hamer Sunburst.


----------



## sulphur

dmc69 said:


> 1984 Hamer Sunburst.
> 
> View attachment 238402


Good to see you still rocking that David.


----------



## dmc69

sulphur said:


> Good to see you still rocking that David.


Absolutely! If it wasn't for you, I'd probably have never gone down the Hamer path.


----------



## sillyak

Owned my Les Paul for 3 months now. Still really like it, love the way it sounds and plays.


----------



## ronmac

This is not my guitar but is identical (same year, although I added a Bigsby B7) to my #1 electric. It sits on a stand beside my studio desk so that I can grab and go whenever I need a break. 

Just spotted the video in a Reverb listing and thought I should share.


----------



## JonnyD

My current gear collection

54 av stratocaster 60th anniversary 
MJT Allparts 57 strat build
AO 60’s telecaster 
Custom shop 53 telecaster 
51 precision bass 
Refinished Johnny Marr Jaguar


----------



## High/Deaf

JonnyD said:


> Refinished Johnny Marr Jaguar


Uhhhhhhh, I think you missed a spot. Or 93. 

BTW, I love your 60's Tele. Great color.


----------



## JonnyD

Thanks on the tele, it’s definitely a cool colour. The jag is not for everyone I guess.


----------



## High/Deaf

JonnyD said:


> Thanks on the tele, it’s definitely a cool colour. The jag is not for everyone I guess.


I like the Jag. I just chuckled at the 'refinished' comment. That kind of wear strikes me as the other end of the 'refinished' timeline, if you know what I mean.


----------



## JonnyD

Lol, yeah refinished as in where’s the rest of the paint! I get it now. 

I’m actually getting that tele sent to MJT to have them refinish it in blue or red metal flake but maybe get that to paint the whole thing this time


----------



## Phil on wheels

Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


----------



## Sunny1433

Since I can't upload the images directly, here's a link to my pedalboard  

IMG-20190209-143944

The gear I'm using right now - IMG-20190209-150414

The guitar is a Vintage v100 Lemon Drop Gary Moore/Peter Green Distressed Les Paul
The amps are a Supro 1605R and a Blackstar Artist 15.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Sunny1433 said:


> Since I can't upload the images directly, here's a link to my pedalboard
> 
> IMG-20190209-143944
> 
> The gear I'm using right now - IMG-20190209-150414
> 
> The guitar is a Vintage v100 Lemon Drop Gary Moore/Peter Green Distressed Les Paul
> The amps are a Supro 1605R and a Blackstar Artist 15.


Nice Supro!


----------



## Sunny1433

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice Supro!


Thank you!


----------



## RBlakeney

Got most of it in 1 picture. Just missing an amp and a couple pedals, and a couple guitars.


----------



## Chitmo

RBlakeney said:


> Got most of it in 1 picture. Just missing an amp and a couple pedals, and a couple guitars.
> View attachment 241734


You need a Suhr


----------



## RBlakeney

Chitmo said:


> You need a Suhr


It’s hidden behind my very expensive white sg.


----------



## Guest

RBlakeney said:


> Got most of it in 1 picture.


Perfect timing taking the pic with that scene on the TV. lol.


----------



## dmc69




----------



## Bullet

RBlakeney said:


> Got most of it in 1 picture. Just missing an amp and a couple pedals, and a couple guitars.
> View attachment 241734


Very cool and awesome collection!


----------



## RBlakeney

Bullet said:


> Very cool and awesome collection!


Thanks! It's changed a little since then. One guitar gone a couple of new amps.


----------



## old and tryin

Hey guys. New here and new to electric guitars. Here is my first build from a kit.....


----------



## High/Deaf

Ummmm, errrrrrr, ahhhhhh .................. I hate to tell you this, @old and tryin , but I think you had the plans inverted or mirror imaged or upside down or inside out. Something appears a bit off but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## old and tryin

High/Deaf said:


> Ummmm, errrrrrr, ahhhhhh .................. I hate to tell you this, @old and tryin , but I think you had the plans inverted or mirror imaged or upside down or inside out. Something appears a bit off but I can't quite put my finger on it.


 us lefties prefer inverted...come over to the dark side.


----------



## Roots-Picker

G’day folks, here’s a picture of my three prime electrics; my Heritage H157, Fender American Strat (getting new Dawgtown pups soon...), and Jeff Neville Custom Tele.








And, my Swart Space Tone Reverb (awesome natural breakup), Princeton ‘69 Silverface (for clean jazz or country twang tones) and Carr Raleigh (my “retirement apartment” amp!) Love my HolleyBoard pedal setup, too!


----------



## Double A

My current lineup!

Sigma DMST
Gretsch Electromatic G5120 w/ TVJ Magnatrons, Compton bridge & upgraded Bigsby
Gretsch MIJ Duo Jet w JBE 'Trons
52 AVRI Tele w/ Emerson 4 way switch
Costello Signature JM w/ MJS bridge pup
LP Tribute
EBMM Stingray
Fury Fireball Baritone

Supro Titan
78 Traynor YGM3
Reeves Custom 12 PS

Fairfield Accountant
Caroline Guitar Co Wave Cannon
JRAD Archer
Beetronics Whoctahell
Smallsound/Bigsound Mini
Nocturne Atomic Brain
Keeley Memphis Sun
True North Tweed Drive (made in Sask!)


----------



## _Azrael

Cleaned up my basement.

Vela, McCarty, Custom 24, CE-22, LP

Wah -> Vibe -> Splitter -> Amps -> Cabs

One amp is EL34 and the other is 6V6. Both amps always on.

Delay is in the loop of the 6V6 amp.

I pulled the OD off my board to force myself to work the amp more.

My heart wants a second 4x12. My brain wants a second 2x12.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Ti-Ron

_Azrael said:


> Cleaned up my basement.
> 
> Vela, McCarty, Custom 24, CE-22, LP
> 
> Wah -> Vibe -> Splitter -> Amps -> Cabs
> 
> One amp is EL34 and the other is 6V6. Both amps always on.
> 
> Delay is in the loop of the 6V6 amp.
> 
> I pulled the OD off my board to force myself to work the amp more.
> 
> My heart wants a second 4x12. My brain wants a second 2x12.
> 
> Have a nice day!


This is a really nice set up!!!!
What is the dealey you are using? Is it a MXR EP3?


----------



## _Azrael

Ti-Ron said:


> This is a really nice set up!!!!
> What is the dealey you are using? Is it a MXR EP3?


Yes. Sounds killer. I was using a Strymon El Cap... didn’t think anything could beat it and was shocked the first time I tried the MXR.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Tennessee Rose


----------



## Adcandour

MIJ Invasion.

@grumpyoldman - finally got the gold top back. 

That black beauty is absolutely killer. I'm not lying when I say it gives my Monty a run for the money. Just waiting on a pickguard for it, and then it'll be perfect.


----------



## Dorian2

Since I took some extra time to setup the PUPs on the LP I haven't looked at the Tele. It's sitting alone in the left corner stringless and clueless. Been playing Growler for over a month through the BJ and the BS. With a couple of Xotic pedals thrown in since Christmas. The Fender has been Modded and I still need to do a thread on it. But since we're here, Chuck from C4 Sound Works was so kind as to write out each mod he did. 

A couple of very notable ones for my ear.

- increase main filter cap. The deflub Mod. Tightens the Bass up beautifully.
- Twin Tone Stack. Mids are on or off now, as is the Treble and Bass. Like BillM's. It was great to set them all either dimed or at 0 and adjusting from there. A little Gain action going on in those 3.
- The bright Cap upgrade to mica and plate load resistors replaced with carbon composition, as well as the increase in screen grid resistors value makes this amp just sing...I believe.

Everything just sounds better. This isn't all my gear, just wanted to share.


----------



## dmc69




----------



## YammyV

Dave59 said:


>


Hi Dave!
What models of Pacificas are those two black beauties??


----------



## Chitmo

1965 Mustang, 1960 Silvertone 1429, 1989 62RI SG and 1959 Gibson Les Paul Junior that run through a 58 super when nobody is home and the 62 Princeton when I need lower volumes.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Not shown, DRRI. I can get so much sound out of this tele (American Standard 2007 or so, unmodified) and deluxe reverb reissue. And it's all so simple. In this photo, I'm playing at guitar 10, amp 10 and I can hear myself. And it sounds so great… jamming with "Whiskey Rocks." Great local band.


----------



## audiorep2

All 1951 - 1968 .


----------



## Chitmo

Apparently I’m a Gibson guy, who knew?!?


----------



## laristotle

Chitmo said:


> Apparently I’m a Gibson guy, who knew?!?


Um .. who's gonna break the news to the Meteor?


----------



## Chitmo

laristotle said:


> Um .. who's gonna break the news to the Meteor?


I have a strat inbound too


----------



## RBlakeney

Chitmo said:


> I have a strat inbound too


But there's no room


----------



## Roots-Picker

@audiorep2 , gotta say, I worship your ‘hollowed ground’!


----------



## King Loudness

Electric guitar collection as of 9/19. Might need a bigger couch. 

EDIT: Realized after I took this pic that I’m actually missing a Helm Custom HSS Strat that is out for repair.

W.


----------



## greco

King Loudness said:


> View attachment 269222
> 
> 
> Electric guitar collection as of 9/19. Might need a bigger couch.
> 
> EDIT: Realized after I took this pic that I’m actually missing a Helm Custom HSS Strat that is out for repair.
> 
> W.


WOW! Nice collection!!

You are a very skilled player and I expect that these guitars have a good home where they will be played, enjoyed and treated with respect and kindness.

Can you please tell me more about the "butterscotch" coloured 335 (I assume it is a 335) that is somewhat buried. I can't remember ever seeing one with that colour of finish. Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## King Loudness

greco said:


> WOW! Nice collection!!
> 
> You are a very skilled player and I expect that these guitars have a good home where they will be played, enjoyed and treated with respect and kindness.
> 
> Can you please tell me more about the "butterscotch" coloured 335 (I assume it is a 335) that is somewhat buried. I can't remember ever seeing one with that colour of finish. Thanks.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the kind words Dave. I’ve had tonnes of guitars over the years and these are the ones I’ve found that I really dig for my music. The 335 is a Rusty Anderson artist model from 2013 or 2014; they made 250 of them. I got it last spring after wanting one since they were announced; the combo of the blonde finish and the fatter ‘59 profile neck were specs that were ideal to me in a 335. It’s got a great set of Gibson Custombucker pickups in it as well. 

W.


----------



## greco

King Loudness said:


> The 335 is a Rusty Anderson artist model from 2013 or 2014; they made 250 of them.


Thanks very much for the info. No wonder I have never seen one of these 335s... 250 is a tiny production run!


----------



## King Loudness

greco said:


> Thanks very much for the info. No wonder I have never seen one of these 335s... 250 is a tiny production run!


I believe the Warren Haynes 61 style cherry dot was made in a similar numbered run around the same time. They are definitely a superb issue of Gibson 335.

W.


----------



## Strung_Out

Man Will, that collection is after my own heart. Those Dano's are something special.


----------



## Randy F.

I found this home built Billy Bo a few weeks ago, and the more I play it, the more I like it. I am really not a relic fan, so I have been trying to clean it up a bit.
The body is home built and has a light coat of nitrocellulose on it. The wide neck is unknown to me but I like the feel of it. It's not thick but it's wide. Works for me. It has five Gibson deluxe tuners and one Grover. I'll probably put a different set of machine heads on it.
The pickups are 1960's Filter'Trons, knobs and tailpiece are vintage Gretsch. The guitar weighs in at 6.8 lbs. I found a Coffin Case for it since it wouldn't fit in a standard Strat/Tele case. A have a guy lined up to hotrod pinstripe it for me. It's a bit ugly, but I dig it. A lot, and it sounds awesome through the Marshall.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 272942


I see a couple of empty hooks there good sir!

W.


----------



## Chitmo

King Loudness said:


> I see a couple of empty hooks there good sir!
> 
> W.


Working on it!


----------



## BobChuck

Got a new Monty!
Semi-Hollow Bluesmaster. One more time, Brian delivered an amazing instrument.
Single piece mahogany body with maple top. Similar to a CS-336, but smaller and no-holes.
I'm not really happy with the pickups/pots/wiring... but nothing here that can't be fixed.


----------



## theruley

Church rig:


----------



## soldierscry




----------



## Chitmo

soldierscry said:


>


----------



## soldierscry

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 273802


Fixed the image


----------



## Brunman




----------



## audiorep2

2000 Les Paul Millenium , red sparkle ,..and 2003 Les Paul Supreme. Glamour Gals.


----------



## King Loudness

Most of them. The Dano Esquire is on loan from a buddy, and there's a pair of electrics not present right now as they're with my tech for refinishing (a Helm Custom Strat, and a Gibson Les Paul CM).

W.


----------



## JacquesP

King Loudness said:


> Most of them. The Dano Esquire is on loan from a buddy, and there's a pair of electrics not present right now as they're with my tech for refinishing (a Helm Custom Strat, and a Gibson Les Paul CM).
> 
> W.


Totally Insane !! HNG^%$


----------



## JacquesP

theruley said:


> Church rig:


Awesome gear!
What is that double stand you have on the first picture ?
Seems quite solid and safe?


----------



## keto

I haven’t been in this thread for years, since I switched to bass. I handed out a few likes but probably owe many more than that.


----------



## Ti-Ron

keto said:


> I haven’t been in this thread for years, since I switched to bass. I handed out a few likes but probably owe many more than that.


Time to show us you bass gear then!


----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 272942


You've still got an empty hook or two there, sir! 

W.


----------



## Chitmo

King Loudness said:


> You've still got an empty hook or two there, sir!
> 
> W.


you been smoking weed again?


----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> you been smoking weed again?
> 
> View attachment 282056


It's a site issue -- I just quoted your post and for some reason it won't show the picture in the message.

W.


----------



## MarkM

This is my current rig, 35 years of collecting stuff.


----------



## MarkM

My electrics

Early 80’s MIJ strat
Early 90’s Carvin DC 145 Carvin
MIM Strat no idea of year?

All jazzed up and ready to play!


----------



## Strung_Out

The bulk of the "family". Acoustics and a tele (currently in pieces) excluded for now.

Left to right: Scott Wilkinson (Ex Nihilo) '59 burst, 2017 ES 355, MJT strat, 57/62 AVRI reissue, 2007 57 AVRI reissue, 2002 LP Standard


----------



## soldierscry

Strung_Out said:


> The bulk of the "family". Acoustics and a tele (currently in pieces) excluded for now.
> 
> Left to right: Scott Wilkinson (Ex Nihilo) '59 burst, 2017 ES 355, MJT strat, 57/62 AVRI reissue, 2007 57 AVRI reissue, 2002 LP Standard
> View attachment 284846


That ES-355 is beautiful!


----------



## Chitmo

soldierscry said:


> That ES-355 is beautiful!


maybe if you remove the bigsby and string butler!


----------



## Strung_Out

Chitmo said:


> maybe if you remove the bigsby and string butler!


I 100% agree about the string butler, which will be removed at some point. I love the bigsby though


----------



## Randy F.

I picked up this 1978 T-60 last week. I don't think I'd ever sell this one.


----------



## zontar

Cool, I recently saw a T-40 bass the other day
If I was in the market for a new bass it would have been tempting


----------



## Dave B4

Here are the pretty ones - 2014 335, 2002 LP Stnd, 2004 Telecaster 8502

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215870219769479168


----------



## theruley

Sunday service.


----------



## Malesefalcon

My -89 prehistoric Gibson Les Paul standard goldtop w Bigsby
-03 Gibson Les Paul standard plus I refinished in nitro
-1959 silver tone u1 with another period correct lipstick, cj tooling bridge and refin

A few more cool ones to come once I get the camera out.


----------



## MarkM

Wow that's pretty cool, hope you have a good amp to back those up?


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I was rocking my studio standard at a jam tonight. My favourite Les Paul.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

The serial # makes it out to be born on January 2, 1987. It has a one piece mahogany back and a one piece maple neck (60's). Last time I checked it had Shaw's under the hood. The lower bass bout is 1 3/4" thick, as opposed to my customs 2". It weighs about 8.5 lbs. I've had it about 20 years so most of the wear is mine (note the cigarette burn on the headstock, I don't do that anymore). Just this season I noticed the lacquer cracking mojo. I think it's the nicest tobacco burst I've seen, meaning, the paint has a red/brown hue painted in a nice shape. The lacquer and plastics have mellowed together, although the plastics are different colours, (pick guard, rings, binding, switch tip). The tuners were changed to Schaller type before I got it and it had Kluson/Gibson tuners judging by the imprint. I could change them back seamlessly but they work great and life is more important.

I play it mostly on the middle position and switch to bridge for crackling leads. Just neck-pup is another favorite, with the tone down and the volume up - woman tone. It handles jazz to punk.

Love this guitar, burning building guitar!


----------



## Johnnyflamenco

ok I'll play..
here's my 2010 '58 butterscotch..
pretty well stock except for the luvelly SHED paf Daddys pickups. 
Woody and sweet with a full handful of neck which is what i like on a Les Paul.


----------



## theruley

Church service.


----------



## Dave B4

NGD - 2003 American Stratocaster in butterscotch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231305981180698624


----------



## soldierscry

My latest guitar


----------



## nikkisixx100

Original ‘55 All Gold LP!


----------



## nikkisixx100

1969 Fender “Tuxedo” Telecaster!


----------



## Genderqueer Guitarist

*My current set up post brain injury.*
I had to stop playing shows unfortunately but after My Hagstrom Swede accidentally broke after a gig - I traded in my Ibanez 4x12 head and cab for an:
LTD EC-100Qm (lefty); and since acquired - 
VOX Pathfinder-10 practice amp
Danelectro D-2 and D-8 pedals
I've always had My Goya Gc-20 classical which sounds beautiful.
Alabama mandolin in need of repairs.


----------



## dmc69




----------



## Ti-Ron

dmc69 said:


> View attachment 298780


Is is a BTL-5?


----------



## dmc69

Ti-Ron said:


> Is is a BTL-5?


It's a Pedulla Nuance 5


----------



## Markus 1

theruley said:


> Church service.



Nice Burny
IS that a particularly deep carve on the top or is it just the light?

Markus


----------



## Verne

@Markus 1 it looks like it might be the reflection of the doubled up part of the strap.


----------



## nikkisixx100

R7 HM RDS.....best R7 hands down


----------



## RBlakeney

nikkisixx100 said:


> R7 HM RDS.....best R7 hands down


Pretty nice teddy blanket too!


----------



## Hail_Aqualung

Just got this marvelous paisley Tele this week, directly off this forum, and she's been in my hands ever since!


----------



## TVvoodoo

Today was a Special day


----------



## sillyak

TVvoodoo said:


> Today was a Special day


NGD or a new strap creation?


----------



## TVvoodoo

new strap creation, same old special LOL! I swear, I need ten more guitars just to keep photos more interesting


----------



## nikkisixx100

‘58 Monty Korina V and ‘59 Spangler Korina V!


----------



## MS41R8

nikkisixx100 said:


> ‘58 Monty Korina V and ‘59 Spangler Korina V!


Beauties !!!! Wow


----------



## byronmaiden

Few things keeping me busy in between conference calls.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy

Some amps for y’all










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

gibsonguitarguy said:


> Some amps for y’all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice selection!
How do you like the Helios?


----------



## gibsonguitarguy

The Helios is incredible.
Most articulate amp I’ve ever used
And if u need different flavors it takes od pedals amazingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron

gibsonguitarguy said:


> The Helios is incredible.
> Most articulate amp I’ve ever used
> And if u need different flavors it takes od pedals amazingly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Does it have that upper mids bite of the Marshall?


----------



## ed_lecter

This is one of my guitars 








Added by @ed_lecter Instagram post - Picuki.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well today it's just this. People are really hating on the boss gt6 online lol. The fact it only ever using od and chorus pedals this is a good way to explore options. I must admit I like the tremolo set to a slow pace









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Well today it's just this. People are really hating on the boss gt6 online lol. The fact it only ever using od and chorus pedals this is a good way to explore options. I must admit I like the tremolo set to a slow pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


With that plant behind your amp you might want to learn
"Welcome to the Jungle" (j/k)

Enjoy your GT6! You have hours and hours of settings to explore.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> With that plant behind your amp you might want to learn
> "Welcome to the Jungle" (j/k)
> 
> Enjoy your GT6! You have hours and hours of settings to explore.


To be honest I have no clue what it is . My mom gave me it . And I will , I have one channel set tomorrow I’ll frig around with another lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkisixx100

My Steve Clark Custom...custom spec pickups he had made for his guitars...the tone is bone chilling


----------



## white buffalo




----------



## sillyak

white buffalo said:


>


It doesn't get much better than those two! Details?


----------



## sillyak

nikkisixx100 said:


> My Steve Clark Custom...custom spec pickups he had made for his guitars...the tone is bone chilling


Those amps!!!!


----------



## Strung_Out

The majority in one photo.


----------



## polyslax

Lots of beautiful gear in here!

I don't think I've ever had more than 3 guitars at a time. Given enough time and money I'd probably fill a room with guitars, but for now:

My Krautster, by Nik Huber









Collings 360 LT M









Carr Mercury V









I'll have to round up my pedals, acoustic guitar and other bits and pieces and take some photos... that'll be part 2.


----------



## Dknez93

The amps are the real key ingredient in my rig. It’s one of the these vintage Amps in stereo with a two rock csr to add depth


----------



## gproud




----------



## zontar

gproud said:


>


Nice gear there--so is that acoustic a Seagull?
It looks like a narrow headstock--but even the body styling looks like a Godin brand to me.


----------



## gproud

zontar said:


> Nice gear there--so is that acoustic a Seagull?
> It looks like a narrow headstock--but even the body styling looks like a Godin brand to me.


Yeah it's a Seagull... Picked it up from Kijiji for $150.00 or so last fall. Couldn't resist. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## white buffalo

'53 & '54 (note the flame on the latter):


----------



## white buffalo

Mint early '59 345 with double white PAF's:


----------



## amesburymc

Can’t really see the guitars well but they are Suhr Pete Thorn Signature, Fender Stratocaster Rarities Flamed Alder, and Gibson Les Paul Billy Morrison Signature with Custombuckers. I also have bunch of pedals but I’ve been playing straight to the amp these days. Having some problem with the my pedal board colouring the amp tone lately. Probably gonna need some help from pros lol.


----------



## Analogman

Group photo minus the pedalboard


----------



## BEACHBUM




----------



## skiddypop

July 61 slab
66 tele
DC30


----------



## sillyak

So hard to follow some of these posts.

My two Gibsons:


----------



## tdotrob

My oldest son moved out and i was able to take over a dedicated room for my gear.


----------



## Goba




----------



## TheGASisReal

More of a jam-room pic than anything. I'll share some more at a later date


----------



## Chito

I had this amp for sale and didn't even try it on the new cab i got. Tried it the other day and I realized I already have the amp i was looking for, for this cab.


----------



## Wootang

New guitar day


----------



## Leonard S

Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


----------



## hollywoodcrash

NGD. I recently got this used 1995 Korean made (Samick factory) Epiphone Les Paul Jr double cut with Gibson P90's upgraded in it. I've restrung it to my gauge, and it plays and sounds great. The P90's are not the hottest I've played (Epiphone's own in a single pup double cut Jr were), but I do like their sound a lot.


----------



## laristotle

hollywoodcrash said:


> 1995 Korean made (Samick factory) Epiphone Les Paul Jr double cut


Nice!
I have the same guitar, same year, but in red.
Gibson mini - hums.


----------



## AnthonyZ




----------



## laristotle

Looks cool. What is it?


----------



## AnthonyZ

It is one of my custom build Archtops based on a Benedetto design.


----------



## soldierscry

I figured it was time to update the Family photo.


----------



## Gitguy

I ve got a few

























My Favs
GLP R2 standard, GLP R9 Classic, Blues Hawk, Peavey RR power slide.


----------



## VHTO

A few of the MJT builds from this year


----------



## laristotle

soldierscry said:


> I figured it was time to update the Family photo


Love the Dingwall. That's how Gibby T-bird bodies should be cut for upper fret access.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wootang said:


> View attachment 336898
> 
> New guitar day


Heck yeah . One of my favourite fenders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Can’t show mine till the New Years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttomicFizz

Decked out my SG


----------



## soldierscry

laristotle said:


> Love the Dingwall. That's how Gibby T-bird bodies should be cut for upper fret access.
> View attachment 341893


It is byfar the most comfortable bass I have owned/played. Very well balanced and the fanned frets were easier to adjust to then I thought.


----------



## MarkM

VHTO said:


> A few of the MJT builds from this year


I really like that green Tele!


----------



## BlueRocker

So the Hercules 5 guitar stand officially fits 6 Les Pauls (L-R Epi Les Paul Classic Goldtop, Epi Les Paul ES-Pro, 2008 Gibson Studio Vintage Mahogany, 2017 Gibson Studio HP Black, 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic P-90, 2018 Gibson Les Paul Standard Blood Orange Burst)


----------



## Cjf

Here's the kids


----------



## Davestp1

They are all empty cases....  three are partscasters.....


----------



## Clint666

SCREEM said:


> I'll play, after quiting outright about 15 years ago, I have slowly started up again, this is what I've picked up in the last 5 months since I started playing again...much more to come evilGuitar:
> 
> Moded Parker PM20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '05 American deluxe Strat...SCN pups + S1 switching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic 30 with Hellatone 30 speaker (Peavy logo removed : D)


Man that strat an that Fender Classic dam alot of history there that strat is so sick love it cheers


----------



## Wootang

Ngd 

Peavey es335 copy


----------



## Always12AM

Hidden Bunker 6.0


----------



## Richard Nelson

Have another Fender here I may as well show you guys.
I think I bought this in 2007.


----------



## MarkM

That's a beauty and you haven't even scuffed it up yet, is that a plastic film on the back?


----------



## Richard Nelson

MarkM said:


> That's a beauty and you haven't even scuffed it up yet, is that a plastic film on the back?


It's still pretty shiny. Hasn't been played much.

The only plastic film left is on the round switch cover.


----------



## Gitguy

Found this Plum Crazy guitar, never seen one before, Neck like an SG with Grovers, Wilky HBs and bridge, Fender style Trem, plays awesome but cant seem to find any info on it, name on headstock WTC, Anybody know anything bout it?


----------



## brokentoes

Gitguy said:


> Found this Plum Crazy guitar, never seen one before, Neck like an SG with Grovers, Wilky HBs and bridge, Fender style Trem, plays awesome but cant seem to find any info on it, name on headstock WTC, Anybody know anything bout it?


Love the purple bass boat sparkle. Interesting guitar, can't say i've ever seen one myself though, Is there not a letter between the W and the T though ??


----------



## Gitguy

Dont know if its a logo (fretboard/ headstock) used as a letter, L or i, its a one piece guitar, all parts look orig to it so it doesnt appear to be a parts guitar


----------



## brokentoes

Wish i could be of more help. I haven't got thee foggiest idea outside the guess it might be Korean made.


----------



## brokentoes

Here's some of my LP style guitars


----------



## Midnight Rider

Edited.


----------



## Midnight Rider

brokentoes said:


> Here's some of my LP style guitars
> 
> View attachment 345212


WOW!,... that is one nice herd of LP's. Reminds of the photo on the album cover of a 1961 album I have,... 'The 50 Guitars Of Tommy Garrett - Go South Of The Border'


----------



## Judas68fr

A little update on my end. Nothing new in terms of guitar gear (haven't bought much gear in the last couple years except for the extension cab for the Rectoverb 25), but just got some adsorption panels. The difference is night and day, really helps with precision and clarity when listening!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Judas68fr said:


> A little update on my end. Nothing new in terms of guitar gear (haven't bought much gear in the last couple years except for the extension cab for the Rectoverb 25), but just got some adsorption panels. The difference is night and day, really helps with precision and clarity when listening!
> 
> View attachment 347109


Very nice,... install some diffusers on the back wall and some treatment on the ceiling(i.e., cloud over the listening position and you will be even more blown away. As you probably know,... it's all about taming those axial, tangential and oblique room modes.


----------



## Gitguy

So I guess you have enough when you have no wall space, racks or trees, naaaaaaa
Its a sickness


----------



## brokentoes

Gitguy said:


> So I guess you have enough when you have no wall space, racks or trees, naaaaaaa
> Its a sickness
> View attachment 347181
> View attachment 347182


There's always room for more to love.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Gitguy said:


> So I guess you have enough when you have no wall space, racks or trees, naaaaaaa
> Its a sickness
> View attachment 347181
> View attachment 347182


Looks similar to when I walk into L&M! Well, if there is any sickness to be diagnosed with this is the one to go with. Your picture actually helped me out somewhat. I showed them to my wife and explained that there are 26 guitars showing compared to my 12. I explained that your level of addiction is over 50% greater than mine and that rehabilitation is farther away off in the distance than she previously had thought. Then I tried explain the need for you having these guitars is like her having a closet full of shoes,... each pair has it's colour and place for a specific purpose or outfit,... just as each guitar has it's own colour and expression with each outfitted amplifier. Boy,... did I get a look, 😳


----------



## laristotle

Midnight Rider said:


> I showed them to my wife and explained that there are 26 guitars showing compared to my 12


----------



## Gitguy

Midnight Rider said:


> Looks similar to when I walk into L&M! Well, if there is any sickness to be diagnosed with this is the one to go with. Your picture actually helped me out somewhat. I showed them to my wife and explained that there are 26 guitars showing compared to my 12. I explained that your level of addiction is over 50% greater than mine and that rehabilitation is farther away off in the distance than she previously had thought. Then I tried explain the need for you having these guitars is like her having a closet full of shoes,... each pair has it's colour and place for a specific purpose or outfit,... just as each guitar has it's own colour and expression with each outfitted amplifier. Boy,... did I get a look, 😳


Well if it will help y' all out, I actually have 47, need a wider lens on my camera.
I told my wife that we can keep our money in the bank and get dick or I can invest in guitars, play with them, enjoy them and after a while sell them whenever at a small profit, better than any investment, esp bank interest, she thought about it and she agreed.......think about it,...... I did the same thing when I bought my 57 Chevy lol.
Money is only good when it applied to something other than that its just paper and a number that banks profit off, not you.


----------



## Gitguy

So I guess that makes me a normal husband that has a lotta guitars


----------



## TVvoodoo

a quick photo before I say "See ya later..."


----------



## Gitguy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347217


Guess that makes me a normal husband with a lotta guitars lol


----------



## Midnight Rider

Gitguy said:


> Well if it will help y' all out, I actually have 47, need a wider lens on my camera.
> I told my wife that we can keep our money in the bank and get dick or I can invest in guitars, play with them, enjoy them and after a while sell them whenever at a small profit, better than any investment, esp bank interest, she thought about it and she agreed.......think about it,...... I did the same thing when I bought my 57 Chevy lol.
> Money is only good when it applied to something other than that its just paper and a number that banks profit off, not you.


Agreed, investing in something tangible is far smarter than giving it to some schmuck on Bay or Wall street to piss away and give some dumb ass excuse as to why. Man, a 57 Chevy,... that must have been a little difficult to part with. If I was smart enough to hold on to the muscle cars I drove during the seventies my retirement fund would be far more lucrative. Had a 71' Plymouth Cuda with 426 Hemi, 72' Challenger 340 cu. in., 70' Ford Mustang Boss 302(sold to a friend and she still hast it) and 1968 AMC Javelin 390 cu.in.. Sadly I sold two and 2 went to the scrap yard,... I know, 😭

Post a pic of the 57' Chevy if you have one,... Just love that car and I see quite a few during the summer months at car shows.

Looks like you will be in good shape with your guitar collection. Had a buddy sell his '1957 Les Paul Custom Black Beauty' a few months ago for $45,000 cash.


----------



## Gitguy

Niccce guitar! 
Yup still have the car and the Strat, just finished building a partscaster Tele for the 57, paint is the same (hugger orange) so it will look good in the car on cruze nites, if we ever get over this s*** virus. 
My queen is a 92 LP standard re issue.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Gitguy said:


> Niccce guitar!
> Yup still have the car and the Strat, just finished building a partscaster Tele for the 57, paint is the same (hugger orange) so it will look good in the car on cruze nites, if we ever get over this s*** virus.
> My queen is a 92 LP standard re issue.


VERY nice 57' Chevy,... she's a looker. Great touch with the Strat and Tele. The LP with the beauty flame fits nicely too. A friend and I always bring a guitar to car meets during the summer which makes for a lot of fun. Have you ever brought your Chevy to Steve Plunkett's annual Fleetwood Country Cruize-in? He's had up 6,000 cars in two days when he held the event up until a couple years ago. Went on for fifteen consecutive years before he pulled the plug on it. 

Here's a pic of my 09' Dodge Challenger R/T. Couldn't afford one of the 70's models I was looking for so had to fill the mid-life crisis void, lol. Managed to squeeze 425 HP out of it with some headers, CAI, CORSA Xtreme cat-back and dyno tune. 
I don't have matching guitar to go with the car yet but I found something on the internet that spawned an idea.


----------



## Midnight Rider

TVvoodoo said:


> a quick photo before I say "See ya later..."


Selling the Gator?


----------



## TVvoodoo

Midnight Rider said:


> Selling the Gator?


Not any more 😎 but thanks for asking!


----------



## laristotle

Gitguy said:


> Yup still have the car and the Strat


That's a really nice shot of your ole' lady(?) with the guit n' car.


Midnight Rider said:


> one of the 70's models


I had a '71. Nothing special though, 318, auto on the tree, bench seat.
Bought it for $200 in '82, put 10 lbs of bondo onto it to certify.
Best runner that I ever owned till 3 Caprice's entered the picture later on.


----------



## tomee2

Wootang said:


> Ngd
> 
> Peavey es335 copy
> 
> View attachment 343077


I would love to hear your opinion on how it compares to the Gibson! I've seen these come and go on kijiji but never grabbed one.


----------



## Gitguy

laristotle said:


> That's a really nice shot of your ole' lady(?) with the guit n' car.
> 
> I had a '71. Nothing special though, 318, auto on the tree, bench seat.
> Bought it for $200 in '82, put 10 lbs of bondo onto it to certify.
> Best runner that I ever owned till 3 Caprice's entered the picture later on.




Naw it s the girlfriend , wife doesnt do car shows lol

Since I retired I have a little shop where I set up/ restore and repair guitars, helps keep me off the streets at night. I was watchin Barret Jackson auction and they were sellin Eddie Van Halens 57 Chevy complete with one of his guitars that matched the car,so cool, inspired me to pu my airbrush again.
Pix 1, wonder what ever happens to old strats?
Pix 2, I put a new LT hood an my Camaro, airbrushed that
BTW love the Mopar Firebird, I just picked up a Firebird.
Karz and Gitarz


----------



## Gitguy

tomee2 said:


> I would love to hear your opinion on how it compares to the Gibson! I've seen these come and go on kijiji but never grabbed one.


I just sold a 89 G es335, nashville CS, I used to have just about every model Epi made except for 335 dot so I was lookin to get one but every one I tried was a bit of a letdown, just not impressed, didnt like the Gretsch version either. A guy down south handed me a Peavey JF1 (335) to try and I was in love, the neck, the feel and the sound to me was nicer than even my Gibson 335, its an awesome guitar and my Lucille, I wont be sellin it anytime soon.


----------



## Wootang

tomee2 said:


> I would love to hear your opinion on how it compares to the Gibson! I've seen these come and go on kijiji but never grabbed one.


To be honest it plays much better, but sounds worse. Could be a pickup thing. Or a $3000 magic thing. I really liked the flat neck of the peavey. Total value


----------



## Judas68fr

Midnight Rider said:


> Very nice,... install some diffusers on the back wall and some treatment on the ceiling(i.e., cloud over the listening position and you will be even more blown away. As you probably know,... it's all about taming those axial, tangential and oblique room modes.


The issue with the cloud in my music room is that my ceiling isn't super high (7 feet, it's in the basement), and this is also my work-from-home station. As I usually work standing up (that desk can rise), I'm afraid it will give a claustrophobic feel to that corner.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Gitguy said:


> Naw it s the girlfriend , wife doesnt do car shows lol
> 
> Since I retired I have a little shop where I set up/ restore and repair guitars, helps keep me off the streets at night. I was watchin Barret Jackson auction and they were sellin Eddie Van Halens 57 Chevy complete with one of his guitars that matched the car,so cool, inspired me to pu my airbrush again.
> Pix 1, wonder what ever happens to old strats?
> Pix 2, I put a new LT hood an my Camaro, airbrushed that
> BTW love the Mopar Firebird, I just picked up a Firebird.
> Karz and Gitarz


Man of many talents! I get the feeling your car collection is not far behind your guitar collection, lol. That Camaro is absolutely top shelf. The colour,... the air brushing,... frick'n superb. My favourite Camaro body designs have always been 1966 - 69,... GM should have incorporated more of that look into the new ones. Is it a 1967 with the 69 ZL2 cowl-induction hood? Is the power plant the 375-hp or 396-cubic-inch (6.5-liter) L78 big-block? Either way she's a beauty. 
Oh,... the airbrushed guitars are incredible as well,... the Camaro took all the attention for a spell, lol. Yup,... you plenty set up for retirement.


----------



## Gitguy

Midnight Rider said:


> Man of many talents! I get the feeling your car collection is not far behind your guitar collection, lol. That Camaro is absolutely top shelf. The colour,... the air brushing,... frick'n superb. My favourite Camaro body designs have always been 1966 - 69,... GM should have incorporated more of that look into the new ones. Is it a 1967 with the 69 ZL2 cowl-induction hood? Is the power plant the 375-hp or 396-cubic-inch (6.5-liter) L78 big-block? Either way she's a beauty.
> Oh,... the airbrushed guitars are incredible as well,... the Camaro took all the attention for a spell, lol. Yup,... you plenty set up for retirement.


Believe it or not it had a 6 banger in it when I bought it, K mart bias tires, 1st thing I did was to swap it out for a 350, 350 turbo trans, put on some bigger wheels and power brakes, mines a 67, LT hood, nice for summer cruzin.


----------



## keto

Started playing guitar again (vs bass), reconfigured my board.










Still have the 2x8 VC, built the cab as a project with my son, around the time this forum was founded, used the stock speaker + a Hammond organ dump pull speaker. The Rocket is a particularly gnarly op-amp Muff I built.


----------



## SWLABR

Every once in a while I get them all out, see who needs their diap... err, strings changed, and try give each one a little lovin. 

And then a family portrait. 

Across the floor left to right: 
Smokey Mountain acoustic/electric mando- we used to cover Copperhead Road, why not
La Patrie electric/acoustic nylon
La Patrie nylon
Samick- Greg Bennett OM-7
Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string (with a Fishman Infinity Matrix) 
Epiphone Jumbo (cut-away)
Taylor Koa (I never did announce NGD!!) 
Goldtone Resonator (K&K Sound transducer pup) 
Dean Banjitar
Epiphone Embassy IV bass
79 Bumblebee build
Hanging: 
82 Squire Bullet (w/Warmoth neck and Vineham "Black Strat" pups)
My first ever Partsocaster. All Parts neck can't remember body, but not All Parts.. and Wolftone "Flashbacks" pups
Fender Starcaster (Tex-Mex pups/Wilkinson bridge/Graphtech tuners)
51 Nocaster Custom Shop
The "Filter-Moth". Warmoth neck & body, TV Jones Filtertron pups) 
American Standard Tele - just put the single coil back in the neck
Fender MIM Baritone Tele
Epiphone Wildkat - also w/TV Jones Filtertrons
2011 Gibson Goldtop "Traditional" 
Epiphone Silverburst
Ibanez RG-550


----------



## BGood

P90 crew hanging around the studio (with the perfect dusting tool).


----------



## MetalTele79

My current basement setup


----------



## tdotrob

My Room is finally almost complete. Just one more VHT head I think in my main room and I’ll be happy. Now I’m working on a solution to get the 6 amps out of my bedroom closet and setup in here


----------



## Gitguy

Im tearin the place apart, new studio, mancave and shop, you dont realize how much stuff you have until you move it, esp when you bring out 25 or so cases. Now have to take em upstairs, Ill be damned if I have to do the Marshalls 1/2 stacks.
Started out as a paint job, now new walls, electrical, plumbing, where Holmes when you need him.
BTW Something I saw down south on TV, commercial advertising Mike Holmes new reno show, advertised as Mike Holmes as "Americas best contractor"............Opppps, .....saw it only once.


----------



## Gitguy

tdotrob said:


> My Room is finally almost complete. Just one more VHT head I think in my main room and I’ll be happy. Now I’m working on a solution to get the 6 amps out of my bedroom closet and setup in here
> View attachment 350664


Stack em!


----------



## tdotrob

Gitguy said:


> Stack em!


I agree I just have a personal preference for them to not sit on top of each other. Looking at some shelving units to put along the back wall to stack em up.


----------



## Gitguy

tdotrob said:


> I agree I just have a personal preference for them to not sit on top of each other. Looking at some shelving units to put along the back wall to stack em up.


The walls will be shakin!


----------



## RBlakeney

tdotrob said:


> I agree I just have a personal preference for them to not sit on top of each other. Looking at some shelving units to put along the back wall to stack em up.


this shelving system from Costco works well for me, though if you’re using several 412s may not.


----------



## BlueRocker

Inventory time. Four missing in action waiting for setups / upgrades. I finally got around to recording serial numbers and taking pictures, etc.


----------



## MetalTele79

RBlakeney said:


> this shelving system from Costco works well for me, though if you’re using several 412s may not.
> View attachment 350860


I've been considering a similar shelving setup. What do you use for cable management if you are constantly switching heads and cabs?


----------



## RBlakeney

MetalTele79 said:


> I've been considering a similar shelving setup. What do you use for cable management if you are constantly switching heads and cabs?


I don’t have one yet because I’ve had my Sister and her boyfriend from Toronto, at my place since the end of November, and they are using my music room to work from home. (I’ll be ok,I have an amp in my living room and also one in my office)
the plan will be to get one of these I think, and hook the Heads to it, and the rock crusher, to the 212 cab.
de Lisle Amp-Speaker Selector 4x4 Deluxe
for now if I do go down to use any I can just unlock the shelve wheels and push it out and switch the cord from one head to another.


----------



## RBlakeney

BlueRocker said:


> Inventory time. Four missing in action waiting for setups / upgrades. I finally got around to recording serial numbers and taking pictures, etc.


It’s a dangerous game. I started making an excel sheet of my gear with some values, and Realized how much money I have spent the last 3-4 years. Haha


----------



## BlueRocker

RBlakeney said:


> It’s a dangerous game. I started making an excel sheet of my gear with some values, and Realized how much money I have spent the last 3-4 years. Haha


Yes but there are some benefits. I thought I had 12, but the actual count is 13. And since that's an unlucky number I need one more.


----------



## Strung_Out

BlueRocker said:


> Yes but there are some benefits. I thought I had 12, but the actual count is 13. And since that's an unlucky number I need one more.


A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I call this the Ontario Sunrise Burst.


----------



## zdogma

How big is a Gretsch Falcon? Here‘s a side by side pic with my 6120:


----------



## silvertonebetty

MetalTele79 said:


> My current basement setup


Is that a Dan Armstrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalTele79

silvertonebetty said:


> Is that a Dan Armstrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's an Ampeg AMG100. The wooden version of the plexi Dan Armstrong.


----------



## laristotle

MetalTele79 said:


> plexi Dan Armstrong


I once had a trade offer for one of these. With all six pickups.
I showed interest, but he never replied back. Must've changed his mind.


----------



## MetalTele79

laristotle said:


> I once had a trade offer for one of these. With all six pickups.
> I showed interest, but he never replied back. Must've changed his mind.


That would have been cool. I heard the plexi ones are very heavy. 

I have only the one pickup with mine. I know you can buy two models of the pickups from Kent Armstrong. I also heard that if you contact them they are willing to re-house any pickup into the quick change case (I haven't tried so I don't know if this is true though).


----------



## silvertonebetty

zdogma said:


> How big is a Gretsch Falcon? Here‘s a side by side pic with my 6120:
> 
> View attachment 354045


That thing is huge !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## zztomato

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 354974
> View attachment 354975
> View attachment 354976
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979


Nice!
Hey, you should get some notched saddles to keep those strings in line. Rutters or Callaham work great with a Bigsby.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zztomato said:


> Nice!
> Hey, you should get some notched saddles to keep those strings in line. Rutters or Callaham work great with a Bigsby.


Good to know. There’s a few things that need to be fixed so definitely need to look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davestp1




----------



## gibson335

View attachment 363606
View attachment 363607
View attachment 363608
View attachment 363609
View attachment 363610


----------



## BayShredder

The pandemic can really drive you mad. I went from just 1 guitar to 6 in a span of less than a year. 

Here's a quick rundown:
1. Fender American Strat 60th Anniversary Limited Edition
2. Fender Duo-Sonic
3. Fender Player Telecaster
4. Fender Standard Strat
5. Squier Affinity Strat
6. Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar


----------



## Zeegler

Gitguy said:


> Found this Plum Crazy guitar, never seen one before, Neck like an SG with Grovers, Wilky HBs and bridge, Fender style Trem, plays awesome but cant seem to find any info on it, name on headstock WTC, Anybody know anything bout it?


Looks like a Switch Vibracell. They are molded out of some kind of resin or something.


----------



## BobChuck

I got this unique guitar in a trade a few weeks ago.
Beautiful, lightweight, resonant, a precise instrument.
Props to Joseph Yanuziello, I am a fan now.


----------



## Braydoneldon

Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


I'll contribute. I like to customize guitars in my free time, and the picture shown are my customized guitars.
(Left to right): Fender Starcaster, Godin Multiac Classical 2015 and a Yamaha TRBX-174.


----------



## MarkM

@Braydoneldon All I have to say is huh, I don't know what to say?


----------



## wraub

I like the Starcaster the most. 

What's the finish there?



Braydoneldon said:


> I'll contribute. I like to customize guitars in my free time, and the picture shown are my customized guitars.
> (Left to right): Fender Starcaster, Godin Multiac Classical 2015 and a Yamaha TRBX-174.
> View attachment 366029


----------



## wraub

Still new here, here's some gear- 










First, my #1 bass- it's seen some things.


----------



## laristotle

wraub said:


> First, my #1 bass- it's seen some things.


Sheet mon. When you plant your thumb, you really plant your thumb. lol
What year is that?


----------



## wraub

laristotle said:


> Sheet mon. When you plant your thumb, you really plant your thumb. lol
> What year is that?



That's my jam, right there. '83 MIJ Squier Precision Bass (SQ), modded with Hipshot Extender, vintage threaded saddle bridge, 13 hole ano gold pickguard, .022 cap, and a pickup wound in the 70s in the back room of an amp repair store in Los Angeles. The bass weighs 8.9 lbs. The worn spot is from a combination of wear from the previous owner's DIY thumbrests, some sanding to attempt to remedy that, and more wear from there.
The guy who made the pickup was a semi-famous steel guitar player with a colorful backstory and a reputation for clever innovations and new ideas- he designed the electronics in the Peavey T60, among other things. He played with Michael Nesmith of The Monkees for many years, and even won an Oscar. His name was Red Rhodes.
These pickups are slightly underwound and hyper clear while being passive-kinda odd to hear a non-muddy P Bass, but it's great in a live mix or for recording, it can be anything. They are called Velvet Hammer, it's on the covers. 

Apparently they are very rare- I've been able to track down about a dozen, all over the world. Nathan East has a set, Juan Alderete of The Mars Volta had a set for a minute, but moved them on as he does (did).
.
Did I mention I like it a bit (and I'm a research nerd)?


----------



## wraub

Here's some guitars-

















'02 Squier Tom Delonge Strat- Added Gotoh tuners (because the originals kept breaking), Warmoth pickguard (which was white pearloid but has become as shown), and a GFS Vintage Split humbucker, which is supposed to be a copy of the Fender Wide Range pickup but lacks the CuNiFe so sounds nothing like it. Still, not bad, clean and chimey, good clarity. I've had the guitar for quite a while, the pickup is a recent addition.
The neck has some nice figure in the maple, and feels very nice too. I did remove the Tom Delonge neck plate, it's in my parts box. Previous owner removed the "Squier" but left the "Stratocaster". I've been meaning to replace it, but...

--
--
--

















Next up, a guitar I've had for a couple months. It's a '19 Firefly FFLP. 
Supposedly imported in very small batches, they typically get bought up immediately and resold for a markup. Reportedly each batch is made by different suppliers, so QC can vary from fantastic to FUBAR. I got lucky and found a local seller who had one in my preferred color, and actually got a great price. This also allowed me to check it out in person.
The one I got seems to be a good one- solidly built, intonation is dead on, good frets- good bones for modding, which I was hoping for. The body is (some kind of) mahogany, and there is a carved (some kind of) maple top under the gold. No scarf joint in the mahogany neck. The pickups weren't bad (I did replace them after a couple weeks because I had some to try out), the hardware is functional, the tuners stay in tune.There are some obvious cost cutting steps- very slight imperfections in the finish, a stacked neck heel (on mine, others I've looked at don't appear to do this), the body is two piece with a veneer back- but overall the value return for the price I paid is astounding. I play this guitar every day.
It did have the typical LP pickguard and poker chip, but I removed those. The "Boutique" label is a decal I put on for fun. The guitar weighs 8lbs 6ozs.

==
==

For the very curious, the drums are a Yamaha set with Zildjian A cymbals.


----------



## audiorep2

Maritime garden party . Lto R 1967 , 1968 , 1966 , 1960 , 1973 , 1971 .


----------



## OctaveUp

In (((Stereo)))


----------



## tdotrob

Almost a year since my oldest son moved out and vacated a bedroom I finally have a room the way i like it. Still purging gear to keep almost everything I want in this one room with a few exceptions.


----------



## mitchy_116

audiorep2 said:


> Maritime garden party . Lto R 1967 , 1968 , 1966 , 1960 , 1973 , 1971 .
> View attachment 367387


I love that 1968. Classic Gibson design is top-tier. Stunning collection.


----------



## mitchy_116

BobChuck said:


> I got this unique guitar in a trade a few weeks ago.
> Beautiful, lightweight, resonant, a precise instrument.
> Props to Joseph Yanuziello, I am a fan now.


This is sharp! I love the pickup configuration.


----------



## BobChuck

mitchy_116 said:


> This is sharp! I love the pickup configuration.


Funny thing, I sold it because of the pickups. Amazing lutherie, amazing finish, etc...
... but at the end, the output/voicing of the pickups made me sell it.


----------



## LastBirds

This is my custom built Carparelli Classico SHII. I’m mainly an acoustic player, but when I need to lay down some electric tracks this is my go to guitar.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

These guys:










Epi Dot with Klein Epic 58 PAF's, my OG first guitar ever 1993 MIJ Fender Jaguar with Novak pickups (very special guitar to me), Squier Bass VI with LaBella flatwounds (latest aquisition, FUN) and a Blueridge BR-70.


----------



## audiorep2

1967 Gibson Tal Farlow .


----------



## Hendo




----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

audiorep2 said:


> 1967 Gibson Tal Farlow .
> View attachment 371402


Just wow! Never seen that Gibby before and what an amp collection


----------



## Petunia

LastBirds said:


> This is my custom built Carparelli Classico SHII. I’m mainly an acoustic player, but when I need to lay down some electric tracks this is my go to guitar.
> View attachment 368709
> View attachment 368710
> View attachment 368711
> View attachment 368712


Such a cool looking guitar


----------



## Petunia

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 354974
> View attachment 354975
> View attachment 354976
> View attachment 354978
> View attachment 354979


I'm a sucker for rosewood - is this a small batch build?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Petunia said:


> I'm a sucker for rosewood - is this a small batch build?


Actually it’s walnut.and I put it together a few years ago, it took 9 months to complete on a welfare budget I think the grand total was something like $1800 for everything then I had to sand , apply the finish and get it setup


----------



## zdogma




----------



## BobChuck

@*zdogma : *How do you like the Ranger? OC75 or regular?


----------



## zdogma

It’s a regular Ranger-I love it. It’s by far my favorite treble booster. I had the Beano before this, and it was very good, but the tone dial is a much better system. It’s also super quiet for a Rangemaster style pedal.


----------



## zztomato

zdogma said:


> View attachment 375781


That is a damn sexy amp rack. Rugged _and _stylish!
Hey, where's the Rotobone?


----------



## zdogma

zztomato said:


> That is a damn sexy amp rack. Rugged _and _stylish!
> Hey, where's the Rotobone?


Yes, its homemade. I had some nice rough sawn raw cherry that I planed and squared on the back. The steel is made by a guy in Burlington who does custom work.

The Rotobone went to CMcrawford...I think he has since moved it to a new home.


----------



## Magnets & Melodies

Hendo said:


> View attachment 371405
> View attachment 371405


Beautiful. Love his work


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

The wall of Godin. Oh Canada!


----------



## BGood

As of ... lately

Studio







Summer cottage







​EDIT: Oh yeah, added this one this July







​


----------



## audiorep2

Godin Acousticasters ,... 1990s .


----------



## Strung_Out

How it started vs how it's going.


----------



## Boyce Philips

Highly addictive. Ain't it.


----------



## BlueRocker

Two missing from this pic


----------



## wraub




----------



## Mike_Blaszk

Left to right: 2019 Gibson Les Paul Standard, 2009 Fender Stratocaster HSS Deluxe, 2010 Martin DX1


----------



## ping-ping

Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


----------



## Mooh




----------



## DiscoStu

The Brown Bear Tele came home with me last weekend. A few tweaks, and it’s awesome. McNelly A5 bridge with the McNelly P90 neck make glorious noises. It’s swamp ash, but very light at a hair over 7lbs.

I don’t think I’ve heard a bad noise out of the Mesa Lone Star Special other than when a tube went south on me.

The Squier mini Strat and Vox AD15-VT is my 6yo boy’s rig. I played a dozen of those minis ‘til I finally found one that sounded and felt great. It’s had a full going over as well.

Cheers!


----------



## warplanegrey

Hendo said:


> View attachment 371405


I'm going to need details on this guitar.


----------



## Cmain

Here is part of what I have, there are 3 other Charvels and a Yamaha acoustic missing from this pic.









The most noteworthy things here are the 1978 Gibson Les Paul Custom Deluxe with the gold hardware and the mini marshal stack on the right that started as a Lead 12 and was modded into a 50 watt tube amp with tons of bells and whistles and the cabs routed out to make room for 12" Celestion Greenbacks.

I am happy to post a more detailed image of anything above is there is any interest.

Happy Friday All!


----------



## myyykkee

What I currently have. Missing is a partscaster (currently being repainted).


----------



## Mooh

There are many more but these are the most used.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mooh said:


> View attachment 390003
> 
> 
> There are many more but these are the most used.


Cool. I have a Shubb. One and done for me. I wonder where it is? (goes rummaging) haha. If I had a few more capos I'd be able to find one of them when I have the need.


----------



## TJ Ontario

I just started learning! A little late to the game lol 










ESP LTD M-200FM, See Thru Black
Fender Player Plus HSS Stratocaster, Silverburst
Yamaha TRBX304 (bass), Mist Green

Line 6 Spider V20 MkII 1x8" 20watt guitar amp
Peavey Valveking VK112 12" 50watt tube amp 
Ampeg BA-108 v2 1x8" 20watt bass amp


----------



## Ti-Ron

That Tele is awesome! It's never too late! Enjoy the new journey!


----------



## MarkM

Ti-Ron said:


> That Tele is awesome! It's never too late! Enjoy the new journey!


What Tele is awesome?


----------



## Ti-Ron

MarkM said:


> What Tele is awesome?


Morning post, sorry!
The Strat is awesome, the strat!


----------



## TJ Ontario

OH! I also have this little mandolin. It's what inspired me to learn guitar recently. A couple weeks ago I pulled it out of storage, and learned a few chords within a couple hours, and decided immediately that I needed to learn guitar. 











I have looked online and can't find anything about this mandolin - all I've found is other people asking about it in forums. The sticker says made in China and it seems to be a cheap knockoff, but it's a good learner


----------



## MarkM

Ti-Ron said:


> Morning post, sorry!
> The Strat is awesome, the strat!


Morning wood maybe?


----------



## Strung_Out

Music room/office was more organized than usual so finally snapped a photo of the near finished space.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Cmain said:


> Here is part of what I have, there are 3 other Charvels and a Yamaha acoustic missing from this pic.
> View attachment 387300
> 
> 
> The most noteworthy things here are the 1978 Gibson Les Paul Custom Deluxe with the gold hardware and the mini marshal stack on the right that started as a Lead 12 and was modded into a 50 watt tube amp with tons of bells and whistles and the cabs routed out to make room for 12" Celestion Greenbacks.
> 
> I am happy to post a more detailed image of anything above is there is any interest.
> 
> Happy Friday All!


What do you like better your ovations or your takamine?


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## TJ Ontario

I also just picked up this 'used' Ibanez RG Axion at my local Long & Mcquade

This thing is pretty metal. Might as well learn 7 string while I'm at it.


----------



## bigboki

TJ Ontario said:


> This thing is pretty metal. Might as well learn 7 string while I'm at it.


Looks beautiful. Metal ON 
OR, I don't know if you are aware, but a LOT OF jazz guitarist are using 7 string guitars (albeit those guitars don't really look like yours  )
so you can do Jazz ON as well!


----------



## Mooh

bigboki said:


> Looks beautiful. Metal ON
> OR, I don't know if you are aware, but a LOT OF jazz guitarist are using 7 string guitars (albeit those guitars don't really look like yours  )
> so you can do Jazz ON as well!


Not unheard of in the classical guitar world either. Wish I had one.


----------



## Mooh

Slides.


----------



## Ti-Ron

@Mooh Impressive collection!
I am curious about the "razor blade" (far left on the second pic) looking one. Never saw one like that?


----------



## MetalTele79

My amp corner is currently pretty full. I may be able to fit a lunchbox amp in there if I try


----------



## Always12AM

MetalTele79 said:


> My amp corner is currently pretty full. I may be able to fit a lunchbox amp in there if I try


You could open the backs of all of these cabs and mount them firmly agains the wall and use the entire house as a cabinet.

And this kind of thinking is why all of my friends wives don’t invite me to anything.


----------



## Always12AM

Strung_Out said:


> How it started vs how it's going.


The force is growing stronger in you.


----------



## Mooh

Ti-Ron said:


> @Mooh Impressive collection!
> I am curious about the "razor blade" (far left on the second pic) looking one. Never saw one like that?


It's about 1/4" thick. Came with a lapsteel I used to have. Beyond that I don't know anything about it. Edit: I did have a similar one once that had knurled sides for grip. Both of these were awkward for me so they've moved on.


----------



## Dorian2

Cool guitar. Looks similar to the EB SM-Y2D I had sans middle single coil. 

Congrats.


----------



## Strung_Out

Always12AM said:


> The force is growing stronger in you.


What’s sad is that photo is rather outdated at this point…


----------



## Anthony88

Just got the PRS SE custom 24-08 for Christmas, and grabbed the Fender Bassbreaker 007 on Boxing Day for a pretty sweet deal. Love them both so far


----------



## mathil8

My gear:

Fender Squier Strat (first guitar!)
Fender Highway One USA Telecaster
Takamine TF341 Deluxe Acoustic
Alvarez Baritone Acoustic ABT60E
Lowden F32 Acoustic

Yamaha RBX270 Bass
Fender American Dexlue Fretless Jazz Bass


----------



## Schecter Skelter

I purchased this Beauty last week , Can anyone identify what model it is..
The truss rod cover was kept by the previous owner as it was autographed

Any help would be Super appreciated


----------



## RBlakeney

Schecter Skelter said:


> I purchased this Beauty last week , Can anyone identify what model it is..
> The truss rod cover was kept by the previous owner as it was autographed
> 
> Any help would be Super appreciated
> View attachment 399552


its on their website.. looks like this one. 





Shopping







www.schecterguitars.com


----------



## Schecter Skelter

RBlakeney said:


> its on their website.. looks like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schecterguitars.com


Npe it's not a Blackjack ..I Believe it's a Hellraiser but cannot conform ..


----------



## RBlakeney

Schecter Skelter said:


> Npe it's not a Blackjack ..I Believe it's a Hellraiser but cannot conform ..


The body shape is the avenger, the black jack is just the Color. Yours looks more specifically like it’s a flat black revenger.


----------



## Gitguy

Schecter Skelter said:


> Npe it's not a Blackjack ..I Believe it's a Hellraiser but cannot conform ..


Hellraiser has 7 strings


----------



## MarkM

Schecter Skelter said:


> I purchased this Beauty last week , Can anyone identify what model it is..
> The truss rod cover was kept by the previous owner as it was autographed
> 
> Any help would be Super appreciated
> View attachment 399552


Autographed by whom?


----------



## Schecter Skelter

MarkM said:


> Autographed by whom?


some local dude ..Never heard of him


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Gitguy said:


> Hellraiser has 7 strings


The Blackjack headstock doesn't say if it' a Diamond series like mine.. I find it odd that there's not one Identical when I google every possible terms I can think of


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Schecter Skelter said:


> The Blackjack headstock doesn't say if it' a Diamond series like mine.. I find it odd that there's not one Identical when I google every possible terms I can think of


and the Hellraiser Does come in 6 string .. Here's mine


----------



## MarkM

Schecter Skelter said:


> some local dude ..Never heard of him


That's funny, can you source another one?


----------



## Schecter Skelter

MarkM said:


> That's funny, can you source another one?


Schecter doesn't sell parts except pickups and cases .. Once I know for sure 100% what model it is I will make a replica, I have a friend who is an engraver He can duplicate the font and name on a Blank I make
I just want to be 100% sure of the model and year so IF I ever sell it, I don't want to misrepresent it as something it's not whether more or less valuable.


----------



## RBlakeney

Schecter Skelter said:


> The Blackjack headstock doesn't say if it' a Diamond series like mine.. I find it odd that there's not one Identical when I google every possible terms I can think of


Google schecter flat black revenger.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Here is the rest of my collection


----------



## Schecter Skelter

and 2 basses


----------



## silvertonebetty

I need to finish fixing the strat 😂


----------



## Mooh




----------



## AJ6stringsting

Here are 8 of my 16 guitars, my rack and my pedalboard.


----------



## KoskineN

Here is some guitars of mine  

Fender AVRI '52 Hotrod Telecaster
Fender Eric Johnson Stratocaster
Fender AVRI Jazzmaster
Gibson Les Paul R7
Gibson GOTW #37 SG
Epiphone Casino
PRS McCarty
PRS Silver Sky SE
Novo Solus F1
Rivolta Combinata VII


----------



## attemptedmusician

Nice guitars!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Took my '79 FDR in for inspection today, getting really close to going on an amp project finally, and well I bought some Garnet knobs for the project and wasn't totally sure about the big ones and the small ones, so just figured get 4 of each, the big ones are perfect on the amp, the small ones (I think) look awesome on these dudes:


----------



## Danilo de Jesus

Macank said:


> alright guys lets make this thread happen, post up all your gear on this thread,evilGuitar:


Here's my gear:
Fender Stratocaster Custom Shop Wildwood 10 61 replica
James Tyler HD Studio
Suhr Pete Thorn signature
Knaggs Kenai Tier 1
Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop R9

Boss Katana 100 MKII
Bogner Ecstasy 3534 head
Suhr 212 cabinet


----------



## Schecter Skelter

MY LATEST AQUISITIONS 

2014 Standard pro top plus 
2020 Inspired by Gibson Hummingbird pro
2018 Epi custom with gold 
2000 Stratocaster in Midnight wine 
2010 Agile 2000 LP ..( The gem of the bunch ...)


----------



## Mark Brown

Who said being slanted was a bad thing. I ran out of wall space so I had to put up a board and then 22.5° plates. I am a little upset because I could have got one more on there if I packed them in a little tighter. There is one more spot at the end as it is and I think it is going to have to look like an LP to get that hole filled. But these are them 











Left to right we have the

Yamaha RBX 170
'97 Strat Plus
?? Jackson JS Dinky
70's? Northern Mark II

On the other wall are the acoustics. They are a 2000's Blue Ridge BR-240 and a Takamine G-124S

This room can and will manage to hold more gear and I will find a way!


----------



## BlueRocker

Post move, finally got around to digging out the pedalboard and make some space in the renovation chaos (please don't mention the wallpaper)


----------



## ert01

Here’s my current pedalboard setup:

Signal chain is:
Guitar>Jupiter Fuzz>Sunset OD>Volume Pedal>ElCap Delay>Flint Rev/Trem>Amp

The volume pedal is fed from the second output on the volume pedal so it’s totally out of the signal path.
The Sunset and the El Cap each have a Fav switch (the little silver boxes on the board) and the Flint has a tap tempo (the tiny black box on the bottom left of the board)


----------



## TJ Ontario

I picked up a used Ibanez BTB685sc today. I needed a 5-string and I like the unique single-cut look. I couldn't find a newer model for the price I liked but I'm very happy with the look, sound and feel of this one (it's kinda heavy though lol). My learning journey continues










(the dog photobombs everything)


----------



## Martvince

KoskineN said:


> Here is some guitars of mine


This Rivolta with the P90 is really nice! How do you like it?


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## KoskineN

Martvince said:


> This Rivolta with the P90 is really nice! How do you like it?


It's a great guitar! The P90 sound really good, and it's a fun guitar to play. There is a nice ring to it. I also love the 25" scale neck. 
The built quality is very good for an imported guitar, and I think that at this price range, it should be, because it's not a cheap guitar.
If you love the look, I really recommend it.


----------



## Martvince

Thanks for your response, I'm going to keep an eye on that brand!


----------



## King Loudness

The current crop of Queen St. couch surfers for this week...
Danocaster Tele -- built for me in 2017, my #1 guitar
1985 Larrivee RS-3 converted to RS-4 specs
1966 Guild Starfire II
1953 Harmony H-44 Stratotone
2012 Fender G.E. Smith Tele (purple refin)
1959 Gibson LP Jnr

W.


----------



## Mark Brown

It is me one more time, I finally finished Desk 3.0 so now everybody can be where he lives. 

Desk 2.0 didn't have enough desk space and 3.0 had a slide tray for the synth so it isn't out and in the way all the time. 

This has caused me a great deal of anger as it is the third weekend in a row that I have wasted the time to build a desk, I knew the first time around was a joke, cobbled together with scrap from the yard but now all my gear is out and in one place and all fits in one picture.


----------



## Destracted




----------



## Chito

My current rig.
2019 Gibson ES-235 Ltd '34 Burst and 2009 Carr Rambler


----------



## BlueRocker

Chito said:


> My current rig.
> 2019 Gibson ES-235 Ltd '34 Burst and 2009 Carr Rambler
> View attachment 416381


That is definitely the best colour for a 235.


----------



## SpHj

Let’s start small…’73 P into a ‘69 B-15N anyone?


----------



## silvertonebetty

qi


----------



## FrankClarke

Yes honey I remembered the kitchen roll. The neck pickup was unscrewed, but apparently that's how Joe Bonamassa gets his rotating speaker effect.


----------



## darvinreed38

One of my babies


----------



## BobChuck




----------



## BlueRocker

New arrival


----------



## King Loudness

Willy Kidd's guitars (or some at least).jpg




__
King Loudness


__
7 mo ago








Here's a shot of some.

'53 Harmony Stratotone H44
'57 Gibson ES-125T 3/4"
'19 Waterslide Coodercaster T w/Duesenberg Multi Bender
'10 Gibson Custom '57 RI LP with Sanford PUs, VIPots, Faber bridge, and Bigsby B7
'67 Martin D-18
'98 Danelectro Long Horn Bass
'11 Gibson Blues King
'66 Guild Starfire II
'59 Gibson LP Jnr
'17 Danocaster custom T

W.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Here’s my Gibson electrics;








2006 dc faded, ‘82 custom, 87 studio standard, 2012 traditional, ‘66 custom, 2011 Melody Maker (conversion), 2007 es335. I’ve gigged all these guitars, they are very good. They’re obviously similar in layout, which helps. Same control layout roughly, same scale length, three on a side tuners. Different pickups, except the ‘80’s ones have Shaws.

When I was coming up in the ‘70’s, Gibson’s were out of my reach. I bought an S-1 when I could (been looking for another), but “whoa”, I didn’t have THAT kinda scratch. I bought the sg when I was twenty, I cashed my pay check at the music store (true story) and couldn’t afford another until 2000 when I bought the studio.

The rest I got locally in my medium sized town by chance. I looked constantly, as one does, and they popped up. The only one I searched for is the DC. I looked for a year and a half and it popped up from some dude 6 blocks from me. The GT was in the next town over, the LP Custom was at a local pawnshop, the 335 I was still in my bathrobe when I saw the ad and the MM/special I made because I couldn’t afford the real thing.

feel very fortunate, beer money and champagne tastes, as my mom says. They’re all tools of expression,and It helps to have good tools.

I also play teles and a strat once in awhile. Acoustic for solo gigs and a lap steel when I’m sitting in.

Amps are a whole nother story, thanks for looking.


----------



## BlueRocker

Decided to drag them all out today.

Top Row (L-R)
2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard Honeyburst
2009 Gibson Custom Shop (Orange Burst) 1959 Reissue
2022 Gibson Custom Shop (Royal Tea Burst) 1959 Reissue VOS
2001 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5 Les Paul (Trans Amber)
2016 Gibson Block Figured ES-335 (Faded Lightburst)

Bottom Row (L-R)
2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional (Mahogany Satin)
2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional P90 (Goldtop)
1999 Gibson Les Paul Custom (Ebony) modified 3PU
2017 Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop
2016 Gibson Les Paul Classic Iced Tea (Vineham '59 Double whites)
2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique (Cherry Sunburst)
2022 Hole in the wall

Missing
1969 SG Special
1980 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe
2016 SG Special T 70's Tribute
2011 Epiphone ES-335 Dot Studio
2021 Tayor Academy 12 acoustic


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Decided to drag them all out today.
> 
> Top Row (L-R)
> 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard Honeyburst
> 2009 Gibson Custom Shop (Orange Burst) 1959 Reissue
> 2022 Gibson Custom Shop (Royal Tea Burst) 1959 Reissue VOS
> 2001 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5 Les Paul (Trans Amber)
> 2016 Gibson Block Figured ES-335 (Faded Lightburst)
> 
> Bottom Row (L-R)
> 2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional (Mahogany Satin)
> 2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional P90 (Goldtop)
> 1999 Gibson Les Paul Custom (Ebony) modified 3PU
> 2017 Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop
> 2016 Gibson Les Paul Classic Iced Tea (Vineham '59 Double whites)
> 2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique (Cherry Sunburst)
> 2022 Hole in the wall
> 
> Missing
> 1969 SG Special
> 1980 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe
> 2016 SG Special T 70's Tribute
> 2011 Epiphone ES-335 Dot Studio
> 2021 Tayor Academy 12 acoustic
> 
> View attachment 424599


Just wow man.

Alright not just wow, thanks for clearing up the vintage on the hole


----------



## BobChuck

Brian Monty BluesQueen…

Plain top
Braz Board
Rewind PAF-1 pickups.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

BlueRocker said:


> Decided to drag them all out today.
> 
> Top Row (L-R)
> 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard Honeyburst
> 2009 Gibson Custom Shop (Orange Burst) 1959 Reissue
> 2022 Gibson Custom Shop (Royal Tea Burst) 1959 Reissue VOS
> 2001 Gibson Custom Shop Class 5 Les Paul (Trans Amber)
> 2016 Gibson Block Figured ES-335 (Faded Lightburst)
> 
> Bottom Row (L-R)
> 2012 Gibson Les Paul Traditional (Mahogany Satin)
> 2014 Gibson Les Paul Traditional P90 (Goldtop)
> 1999 Gibson Les Paul Custom (Ebony) modified 3PU
> 2017 Gibson Les Paul Classic Goldtop
> 2016 Gibson Les Paul Classic Iced Tea (Vineham '59 Double whites)
> 2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique (Cherry Sunburst)
> 2022 Hole in the wall
> 
> Missing
> 1969 SG Special
> 1980 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe
> 2016 SG Special T 70's Tribute
> 2011 Epiphone ES-335 Dot Studio
> 2021 Tayor Academy 12 acoustic
> 
> View attachment 424599


Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## Kitten_shark

These are the daily drivers lately, the 339 and the classical hiding on the rack are new, but the rest have been around a little while.


----------



## fatherjacques

BobChuck said:


> Brian Monty BluesQueen…
> 
> Plain top
> Braz Board
> Rewind PAF-1 pickups.
> 
> View attachment 426889
> 
> View attachment 426890


WOW! Congratulation! This is really a nice one.


----------



## BobChuck

fatherjacques said:


> WOW! Congratulation! This is really a nice one.


Thank you.

...your flamed red is really nice too. I know you got it back.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

Gretsch G5422-TG 
Squier Classic Vibe Starcaster
Aria Maestro Classical....MIJ.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

Oscar Schmitt with P90's
Jackson JS-12
Yamaha 840


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

Chibson Les Paul
Squier Bullet Tele
Traben Neo Ltd,


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

My slide guitar in open E


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

my beater/loaner


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

me on banjitar..... 🤠


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## AJ6stringsting

danreid2727 said:


> View attachment 430555
> 
> View attachment 430556
> View attachment 430557


That Jackson is very similar to one my Wife got in late 1996.
I got one with a reverse headstock .
Not so sure, some were made in Japan, Dinky body, 24 frets, basswood body and stock Jackson pickups .....
Only 100 were made for Musicians Friend and were only $ 249.95 USD .... The quality of those Jackson are mind boggling and definitely plays as good as any top of the line Jackson !!!!

Here's mine Jackson JDR Dinky Reverse and my Jackson PS-4 .


----------



## rudderless

Just bought this Partscater on Reverb, can't wait to play it! What do you guys think?


----------



## info_please73

rudderless said:


> View attachment 431105
> 
> 
> Just bought this Partscater on Reverb, can't wait to play it! What do you guys think?


I’m surprised that so many “people online” and people I talk to in person seem to absolutely hate the George harrison rocky strat but things like this are ok lol I’m only half joking, I think!


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

*SX LIQUID MN ALDER 2P90 BLK With Tremolo*


Two single coil P90s, one volume control, one tone control,
plus a 3 way pickup selector switch let you create an incredible range of sounds
Beautiful maple neck with adjustable truss rod
Traditional Tremolo
Roller Bridge
Solid alder body for that great rock-n-roll sound


----------



## Blackwidowguitar

So I have legitimately been playing for 32 years I’ll be 37 years old in October lol. My instruments have changed over the years but the new collection I currently have I feel might be the best starting with my guitars I have

1960 re-issue Gibson Murphy lab custom gold top relic

1982 Gibson custom black with aged siding

1959 fender custom shop reissue 1 of 1 mischief maker from namm with standard headstock 

1959 custom shop jazzmaster chicago music exchange special

2019 music man majesty satin black 7 string

amp,
I used to be a real amp guy. But was introduced to fractal audio about 10 years ago maybe 11. Amp modeling has always been questionable until I played an axe fx2 After that my world changed. I only use fractal products. My current set up is an axe fx3 With a matrix GT 1000 FX play through an orange 212 with two greenbacks. My practice rig is an FM3 Played through a 1/15 500w ev Bluetooth PA speaker absolutely killer. For practice and small gigs it’s super tiny easy to travel and sounds just as good as the big rig at home. Speaking of which the big rig really isn’t that big. That’s my set up in a nut shell And I have to say my tone is Eargasmic lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Only these photos on my phone


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## danreid2727

new amp today....


----------



## BGood

Ahhh P90, love them.


----------



## Tele_jits

Blackwidowguitar said:


> So I have legitimately been playing for 32 years I’ll be 37 years old in October lol. My instruments have changed over the years but the new collection I currently have I feel might be the best starting with my guitars I have
> 
> 1960 re-issue Gibson Murphy lab custom gold top relic
> 
> 1982 Gibson custom black with aged siding
> 
> 1959 fender custom shop reissue 1 of 1 mischief maker from namm with standard headstock
> 
> 1959 custom shop jazzmaster chicago music exchange special
> 
> 2019 music man majesty satin black 7 string
> 
> amp,
> I used to be a real amp guy. But was introduced to fractal audio about 10 years ago maybe 11. Amp modeling has always been questionable until I played an axe fx2 After that my world changed. I only use fractal products. My current set up is an axe fx3 With a matrix GT 1000 FX play through an orange 212 with two greenbacks. My practice rig is an FM3 Played through a 1/15 500w ev Bluetooth PA speaker absolutely killer. For practice and small gigs it’s super tiny easy to travel and sounds just as good as the big rig at home. Speaking of which the big rig really isn’t that big. That’s my set up in a nut shell And I have to say my tone is Eargasmic lol
> View attachment 432117


ill give you every guitar I own and my left nut for that paisley Strat


----------



## silvertonebetty

Took these tonight


----------



## Mark Brown

This right here is what the progression of addiction looks like










This is what a patio looks like when you decided to turn it into an office closet. That blueskin on the bottom left is where a sliding glass door use to live.










It is kind of a room.... it just isn't pretty or anything, but it has potential.










That right there, that is the last glimpse of sanity. Two guitars hanging on the wall, some space. Everything a guy could need really. 










So much for that plan. It has been a good year


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> This right here is what the progression of addiction looks like
> 
> View attachment 446834
> 
> 
> This is what a patio looks like when you decided to turn it into an office closet. That blueskin on the bottom left is where a sliding glass door use to live.
> 
> View attachment 446831
> 
> 
> It is kind of a room.... it just isn't pretty or anything, but it has potential.
> 
> View attachment 446832
> 
> 
> That right there, that is the last glimpse of sanity. Two guitars hanging on the wall, some space. Everything a guy could need really.
> 
> View attachment 446833
> 
> 
> So much for that plan. It has been a good year


Damn that was a well presented series of photos!

I have to ask, what is on the left side of the second photo? I really want it to be the biggest PC tower case I have ever seen...but probably something else? Or.......


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Also that little room looks awesome and have I told you how much I love the DanEcho? (don't own it anymore, actually gave it to a co-worker who was playing a show and their delay wasn't working and just told 'em to keep it)


----------



## Mark Brown

Pair of Cerwin Vega V12-F


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> Pair of Cerwin Vega V12-F


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> Pair of Cerwin Vega V12-F


I really wanted it to be a massive desktop tower case 

Awesome room!


----------



## BGood

Mark Brown said:


> This right here is what the progression of addiction looks like
> 
> View attachment 446834
> 
> 
> This is what a patio looks like when you decided to turn it into an office closet. That blueskin on the bottom left is where a sliding glass door use to live.
> 
> View attachment 446831
> 
> 
> It is kind of a room.... it just isn't pretty or anything, but it has potential.
> 
> View attachment 446832
> 
> 
> That right there, that is the last glimpse of sanity. Two guitars hanging on the wall, some space. Everything a guy could need really.
> 
> View attachment 446833
> 
> 
> So much for that plan. It has been a good year


I also kind of repurposed my studio.

From a full painting space for 20+ years









to this hybrid version









To that


----------



## BobChuck

Probably my new favorite piece of gear. The neck on that thing feels very special.
I can’t stop playing it… even unplugged.


----------



## BlueRocker

Had to hide everything from the drywall dust today.


----------



## BGood

Minimalism with P90 flavour


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> Had to hide everything from the drywall dust today.
> 
> View attachment 448143


That's a lot of Telecasters.


----------



## BGood

Mooh said:


> That's a lot of Telecasters.


With two Strats at the end.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus

This is my current set up. Yes I like strats. Lol


----------



## MarkM

@Cyrusthevirus I like how you have set up your amps to access the backs!

I can honestly say I am a Strat guy as well.


----------



## zztomato

BlueRocker said:


> Had to hide everything from the drywall dust today.
> 
> View attachment 448143





Cyrusthevirus said:


> This is my current set up. Yes I like strats. Lol
> View attachment 448151


You guys should do battle.


----------



## xfitxl

different rooms of the house until my wife finally told me to get one big room in basement for my music cave..lol…


----------



## Strung_Out

Testing out some new backdrops and working on lighting. Not the entire collection, but the ones currently on hand.


----------



## Jedd85

Wow there are a lot of nice guitars here! I’m sort of a one guitar person, but I do cycle through them periodically as my tastes change. Right now I am playing a Prs McCarty Standard. I sort of happened on it an didn’t expect to enjoy it as much as I have. I am awaiting some gold foil firebird-esque pickups to replace the Humbuckers.


----------



## Jedd85

These are ones I have sold. I really regret selling the Eastman. Probably the best guitar I have played!


----------



## gf7duster




----------



## Strung_Out

Missing three which are on loan, but the Fenders continue to multiple.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Strung_Out

LP and tele goodness


----------



## silvertonebetty

Honestly I think I have to admit, I think these are my two favourites, I had to swap the spring from the telecaster with the lesPaul because the spring was way too big and kept getting stuck on the bolt that holds the arm on. So anytime I would move the arm out of the way on the lesPaul my arm would come loose!









look at the difference!
























I also think I have the bigsby strung backwards


----------



## RouseTheBoroughs

Turning off the lights after a long day with the boys ...

If you wonder what it sounds like when we're done :


----------



## gibson335




----------



## waxbytes

xfitxl said:


> different rooms of the house until my wife finally told me to get one big room in basement for my music cave..lol…
> View attachment 448270
> View attachment 448271
> View attachment 448272
> View attachment 448273
> View attachment 448273
> View attachment 448274
> View attachment 448275
> View attachment 448276


Thousands of dollars of gear and a broken kitchen chair to sit on, you must be a real guitarist!


----------



## zztomato

waxbytes said:


> Thousands of dollars of gear and a broken kitchen chair to sit on, you must be a real guitarist!


No no, it's been modded.


----------



## SeDy32

BGood said:


> I also kind of repurposed my studio.
> 
> From a full painting space for 20+ years
> View attachment 446843
> 
> 
> to this hybrid version
> View attachment 446844
> 
> 
> To that
> View attachment 446842


That's a nice studio space, I want one of those. I REALLY like the owl painting too! Did you paint that?


----------



## BGood

SeDy32 said:


> That's a nice studio space, I want one of those. I REALLY like the owl painting too! Did you paint that?


Thanks. Yes it's my work. Here's some more: jeangaudet.ca


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 394353
> 
> 
> View attachment 394352
> 
> 
> Slides.


... that's speaks all manner of _BADASS_ right there ...

Have a pic of the reso by itself?


----------



## Mooh

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... that's speaks all manner of _BADASS_ right there ...
> 
> Have a pic of the reso by itself?


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Yeah, wow, that's so sweet.
The color and that _flame_.
Resos are unspeakably cool to me.
Can't describe what comes to my heart and mind when I see one.

(I like the tunes you post in the "what are you listening to now" thread)
If you haven't already, please post some reso tunes you like. I'd like to hear your take on that music.

Thanks man!


----------



## Mooh

Speck_WFTR said:


> Yeah, wow, that's so sweet.
> The color and that _flame_.
> Resos are unspeakably cool to me.
> Can't describe what comes to my heart and mind when I see one.
> 
> (I like the tunes you post in the "what are you listening to now" thread)
> If you haven't already, please post some reso tunes you like. I'd like to hear your take on that music.
> 
> Thanks man!


This will get you started:








Down & Dirty: 10 Next-Gen Resonator Players | Acoustic Guitar


From the May 2016 issue of Acoustic Guitar magazine. By Mark Kemp Resonators may be the coolest instruments ever made: shiny metal acoustic guitars that look as loud as they sound, or wooden bodies…




acousticguitar.com





And anything by Jerry Douglas if you like square neck steel playing.


----------



## Ptrqc

New here on the forum.... and just got my first electric guitar (used, for $160)...and trying to confirm what exact model it is.

I assume it's a Yamaha Pacifica PA112v, but don't find the model number on the guitar.
Serial is QOH313140, and it's made in Indonesia.

Seems very clean and lightly used: need to replace a cord and just peeled off the plastic protection from the pickguard.

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## zztomato

@Ptrqc ,
Welcome. Those Pacifica guitars are a great gateway drug into the wonderful world of electric guitars. Excellent choice for a 1st guitar.


----------

